# A Lil Bit Of Everything



## akhiymjames (Mar 1, 2015)

Wassup to all my RIU family back with another journal here but this will be my only one as I'll show everything I'm doing right here. Growing a few different strains and going to be growing lots more so theres no way I can start journals for each one so this will supplement all of them. This journal will have a lil bit of everything from pheno hunts, testing and some pollen chucking lol. I'm no breeder but I'm gonna try my hand at some crosses and hope for something good. With all the great genetics I have I should be able to get lucky once and make something happen  Just moved into my new house first of the year so thats how I'm able to do this stuff cus of all the space I have now and I'm just super excited that I can really do something I love. 

*Here's the setup:
*
4 x 8 Veg tent (2x)1000w air cooled
5 x 10 Flower tent (3x)1000w air cooled

*Medium:*

Fox Farms Ocean Forest and Supersoil.
Perlite
Stump Tea and Oregonism XL(myco)
Solo Cups; 1,3, & 5gal grow bags

Also 100% Perlite for hydro grow
Cyco Platinum Series for hydro
(2x)10gal pot in pot top fed recirculating system 

Most of my plants will be soil grown but I'm gonna grow a couple hydro plants every round cus I like the speed of growth and the ease of the hydro system I use. Since I give a lot away to close family and couple friends the hydro harvest will probably be for them as I'm a true soil man as nothing beats the taste. Just got into supersoil and just made my first batch yesterday. Got it cooking in my garage with a heater next to it to keep it warm cus its still cold out but weather picking up this week. Since I'll have many strains going I'll do my best to put out as much info as I can on each since this won't be dedicated to just one but anybody is welcomed here and can ask, suggest or bring great info to the table at anytime. This was just to get the thread started I'll be posting pics of everything thats going on right now. Stay tuned


----------



## gitarre10000 (Mar 1, 2015)

Sounds great , very nice setup


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 1, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Sounds great , very nice setup


Thanks Ms. Everything is looking awesome and going very well. I love having the setup I have now no restrictions and can grow for some nice yield and variety as I'm a heavy smoker and need lots of it  Gonna be a great year


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 1, 2015)

*UPDATE
*
Heres the test beans I just started a few days ago. The breeder of these beans are Motarebel. Here are the strains I'm testing:

Purple Urkke Hybrid (Purple Urkle x Purple Indica BX3)
SFVOG x Longbottom Leaf(SFVOG x (SFVOG x Jacks Cleaner 2)

Very excited about both crosses. Never grown a OG or OG cross nor have I grown Purple Urkle or Urkle cross. Have heard about OG and crosses being finicky and Urkle being a slow vegger so I believe this will be a good test to my skills. Seeds were dropped in water a few days ago and were planted in plain FFOF soil. I know FFOF can be hot and most don't put seeds straight into it but I haven't seen any problems with me doing it with a few strains I've popped recently. Plus I can't count how many growers off the net I have seen do this with no problems. If it is too hot they'll just have to fight through it but like I said I have seen any problems or burned seedlings yet so I'll keep doing this until I see other wise.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 1, 2015)

Found it James, looking forward to updates on your new adventures, cheers


----------



## PatchKid (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm here!!!!!!! will be good to see another one from you from seed


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 1, 2015)

subbed, good luck this is gonna be fun!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 1, 2015)

PatchKid said:


> I'm here!!!!!!! will be good to see another one from you from seed





jesus of Cannabis said:


> subbed, good luck this is gonna be fun!!


Glad to have y'all areal. Its gonna be some great things going on in here. I got some other testers already going that are looking strong. Updates on these coming in a few


----------



## hydroMD (Mar 1, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Glad to have y'all areal. Its gonna be some great things going on in here. I got some other testers already going that are looking strong. Updates on these coming in a few


Nice!! Found ya 

Expect the OG to stretch like a real bitch in flower!!! My tahoe OG's quadrupled in height, but I dont have to tell you since you were along for the ride! Ill be watching


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 1, 2015)

hydroMD said:


> Nice!! Found ya
> 
> Expect the OG to stretch like a real bitch in flower!!! My tahoe OG's quadrupled in height, but I dont have to tell you since you were along for the ride! Ill be watching


Faso bro glad to have you along for the ride. Yea I def remember how yours stretched and I've always heard about it being so stretchy anyways so I'm prepared for that. Hoping for something really good and OG dom. We shall see!!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 1, 2015)

*UPDATE
*
Heres the update on theSinCity testers Silverback Jack(GG#4 x Karmas SourJack). They're looking great and really starting to take off. Growth had been slow but cold temps were the reason but no more of that. Seeing some really fat leaves from this one. Dont know what side its coming from but I haven't seen 3 bad leaves when they're small this fat. Could be the IBL of Sour Diesel in the SourJack but we shall see as they progress. These have been topped and two tops have been tied down on each plant. Looking good and growth has been amazing in a week.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 1, 2015)

*UPDATE
*
Heres the update on the Bodhi testers Chem 3 x 88g13/HP. These are doing awesome and really smelling like straight Chem. Theres some hints of a weird sweetness but its like a numbing sweetness when smelled. There are def a few phones in this cross but a lot of them lean to the Chem side in looks of leaves. There def a couple Hashplant phenos as some of these have some major and I mean major fat big huge indica fan leaves. Only thing is the HP dom pheno is male but now that I have space I can keep him for breeding. He looks to be a stud as he has all the right qualities. Stinks to high heaven but not very Chem dom I'm sure its the g13/HP but don't know what if its g13 or HP dom either way I love it and will make f2s with him. Have a Chem dom male I like but only thing I don't like is he was the fastest to flower of all phones but this may be a good thing as these have been very slow to show so he may be a good male to use to speed things up in this cross.

As of now I have 5 females and 3 males out of 10 and two haven't fully shown themselves but should in next couple days hopefully. Either way 5 females all different phones will be awesome. These are in 1gal grow bags still was waiting for them to show themselves before I transplanted with fresh soil. After being translated they'll veg for another few weeks before they go in flower. Trying to get a nice round of females before I start flower as I'm gonna have somewhat of a perpetual grow but won't be every couple weeks. Gonna shoot for nice harvest once a month. Gonna take clones this week of each pheno this week after transplant. The two that your about to see are the best looking so far. Here they are with the other 3 females to come


Pheno #1






Pheno #2






Both


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 1, 2015)

Oh damn been looking forward to this you know ill be subbed my brother you are really going all out this time nice very nice!


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 1, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Oh damn been looking forward to this you know ill be subbed my brother you are really going all out this time nice very nice!


Yea I know you have bro sorry been lazy fareal but won't be so much as work is getting back on track. Def going all out as this is what I've been wanting to do anyways. Looking forward to a great year


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 1, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I know you have bro sorry been lazy fareal but won't be so much as work is getting back on track. Def going all out as this is what I've been wanting to do anyways. Looking forward to a great year


Yeah this is going to be a very rewarding set up in yield that's for sure also well done on getting the partner to let you do it  we still got family staying till tomorrow so once they leave ill be able to start training my lady's my slow ass internet still takes around 5mins to load your page


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 1, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Yeah this is going to be a very rewarding set up in yield that's for sure also well done on getting the partner to let you do it  we still got family staying till tomorrow so once they leave ill be able to start training my lady's my slow ass internet still takes around 5mins to load your page


Yea it def is gonna reward me with great yield and that one of the purposes as I'm a heavy smoker. Mrs loves it too as she smokes so that's why I haven't heard any complaints from her plus this is my only hobby she knows I don't go chill with other people or go to clubs and bars so she doesn't fuck with me about growing. 

Sorry about the slow load up man I didn't wanna bombard the thread with lots of pics for that reason so I only added a few on each update. I'll spread the updates around so we should have some convo in between the updates. I won't have a lot of pix either on veg stuff but when the buds are growing well I won't be able to help that


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 2, 2015)

Sick as man, been waiting for your thread to pop up  
All your babies are looking magnificent as always bro, cant wait to see how these testers work out for you, they sound dank as fuck!!


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 2, 2015)

subbed...Chem 3?


----------



## RoDDin (Mar 2, 2015)

Awesome!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 2, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sick as man, been waiting for your thread to pop up
> All your babies are looking magnificent as always bro, cant wait to see how these testers work out for you, they sound dank as fuck!!


Eastcoast glad you made it through here. Appreciate the love a good vibes as always. Can't wait to see how all these do too. They do sound dank so hopefully everything turns out great. Expecting good things


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 2, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> subbed...Chem 3?


Fasho bro glad to have you here. Yea Chem 3 bro. Haven't seen this one in many crosses maybe a couple that's it. When I saw the tester list I choose it cus I didn't see the normal Chem, Chem Sis, Chem D and Chem 4. Very Chem dom a lot of pheno but great mixture of dad too. Looking awese bro. Stay tuned



RoDDin said:


> Awesome!!


Thanks bro glad to have you. We just getting started more to come


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 2, 2015)

*UPDATE*

Ok heres a update on the clones I just recently got last month. GSC and Chernobyl are doing well. GSC is slow vegging but Chernobyl is really starting to take off. GSC will take off soon hopefully as I have cuts to pass to a buddy. Here they are looking good

GSC






Chernobyl


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 2, 2015)

*UPDATE
*
Here's the Platinum Delight pheno I ran during my test of Oscar Goodman. She was def a keeper for me even tho she wasn't what I was looking for but she impressed me so much I had to keep her. She's a slow vegger too but she'll be taking off soon. Seems like this clone of her is wanting a lil more than the mom did but she didn't look great after getting my nasty water before I knew how it was. She's looking good and can't wait to see her much bigger than her mom was.

Platinum Delights(Blue Power dom pheno)


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 3, 2015)

Looking good my man, they look healthy as  
I really should learn organics and cook up my own brew, just have little time at the moment working and studying full time! One more year though and I'll be set


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 3, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Looking good my man, they look healthy as
> I really should learn organics and cook up my own brew, just have little time at the moment working and studying full time! One more year though and I'll be set


Hell yea bro they are looking pretty good. Good thing was they were healthy clones when I got them. No pests no nothing and my buddy pride themselves on that. I'm not really doing anything special right now bro just using the organic soil out the bag and the Stump Tea which is basically compost tea already made up. I can say for sure this stuff is working tremendously. 

I killed 3 Chem 3 x 88g13/HP males yesterday and the roots on them were insane!!! The whitest healthiest roots I've ever had and they were so thick too. They were root bound too but you couldn't tell and I believe it's from using it. Shit works and will continue to use it plus my watered in myco. This my first batch of supersoil we shall see how this works. Have to dial the right amount in the pots I'm using. It's not hard bro and much easier to just water and not have to use the bottles. Only bottles I'm using is for hydro lol and the Nectar For The Gods but not using that fully. I would if I wasn't mixing my own soil now.


----------



## Bullethighway (Mar 3, 2015)

Im following alone with ya akhiym
Any timeline
on the
bsss x 88 g13 testers you got
when you goin to start them
Very interested in what there like
i know you have alot goin on though


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 4, 2015)

Bullethighway said:


> Im following alone with ya akhiym
> Any timeline
> on the
> bsss x 88 g13 testers you got
> ...


Fasho bro glad to have you along for this never ending journey. I'm glad you asked about those as those will be popped by the end of the month. I should've been ran them but with no space at old house and moving and all I just waited till they can have a proper run but will def have them going soon. I'll let you know when I drop them in water cus I'm interrsted in those very much. I've read where a few people have keepers of the other BS Sweet Skunk crosses and love it so we shall see wassup with them soon


----------



## IndicaAngel (Mar 4, 2015)

I've pulled up a chair to watch this one happen!


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 11, 2015)

*UPDATE
*
Ok this update is one the two Motarebel strains. SFVOG x Lonbottoms Leaf had 9/10 germ rate. Purple Urkle x Purple Indica BX3 only had 5/10 germ rate. The lowest germ rate I ever had on a pack but I think it was my fault that I didn't have a high germ rate. I let the solo cups dry out too much one day as I don't use a dome or baggies for humidity as I feel plants are stronger without the real humid environment to ones that are in a very humid environment and then taken out of it; they seem to struggle. So I'm pretty sure it was that as the seeds had tails but they dried out too much and died. But at the same time SFVOG x Longbottom Leaf were treated the exact same way and still got 90%. The last one did dry out so that's how I know I let get too dry. Bad mistake on my part and won't happen again. 

Since those 5 didn't make it and Mrs found out I had the Fruity Pebble OG she made me pop 6 so those are taking their place. Very excited about those as I've been wanting them forever and I always remember the Fruity Pebbles/Fruit Loop bud I was getting back in 07 and don't know if it came from this Fruity Pebbles but it sure was fire and taste is just like name. Hope I get a good pheno but won't get to enjoy her much as the Mrs said these are hers lol. Oh well


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 12, 2015)

Sorry to hear of the germ rates man, i had the same with my Sin City strains. Out of 18 seeds, I got one nightmare og and 1 blue lime pie! The other BLP's, the nightmare og and the cookies og didnt sprout at all. Real hesitant to get any more Sins hey, which is a shame as they all looked fire too


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 12, 2015)

*UPDATE
*
The strains I'm running from clone GSC, Chernobyl and Platinum Delights are all doing great. GSC is slow vegging but I think she will get going. Trying to figure her out to see what she likes. Don't have much air circulation going in the tent right now but will soon as temps are picking up and I'm gonna need it. Hopefully that gets her going as the air may be a lil to stale for her but she's still doing good. Chernobyl is very vigorous and is double the size of GSC. I've trained her well for 4 tops and her canopy is perfect. Platinum Delights is taking off like crazy. I knew with her having more room than last run she would be much more vigorous and she is but this is clone run too so I'm really loving that I kept her. 

Bodhi Chem 3 x 88g13/HP are killing it and is stinking up the place in veg. They all have preflowers on them and they are ready to flower but I'm vegging them till end of the month then flower for nice big harvest. Have clones of all 5 females on their way to rooting. Should have something in next week or so as I simply put them in water and that's it. The two males I kept are killing it too but the one I thought was the best is the best and I think I'm gonna cull the other one as he stretching a lot more than I thought he would which isn't a bad thing just the other male is more indica Hashplant dom and his clusters are way tighter than the other male. But I may keep the stretcher one too as he's more Chem maybe g13 dom but his clusters aren't as tight as the Hashplant dom male. Think I'll just keep both and hit a few females with both. Not gonna choose keeper female till after the run of clones is complete but first run should give me a good idea which one of two I will want to f2. More updates to come with pics


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 12, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sorry to hear of the germ rates man, i had the same with my Sin City strains. Out of 18 seeds, I got one nightmare og and 1 blue lime pie! The other BLP's, the nightmare og and the cookies og didnt sprout at all. Real hesitant to get any more Sins hey, which is a shame as they all looked fire too


To clear this up immediately the bad germ rate was not from SinCity. Everything I've popped from SinCity has been 100% so I'm very shocked to here that none of your beans didn't germ. I'm gonna give you their email and please hit them up and let them know the problem you had and they will take care of you. I've seen this maybe once or twice with their beans but I think they were too fresh and they were testers beans tho but next pack they sent out were 100%. SinCity has some of the fatest healthiest black striped seeds in my vault so very surprised to hear this but please don't let this steer you away from them cuz they have fire in their gear trust me. You should know I wouldn't steer you in their direction if it wasn't true


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 12, 2015)

Oh sorry bro, didnt realise they werent Sins gear, I apologise profusely mate! 
I'm not one to complain about beans hey, it's the luck of the game to me. The Nightmare og and Cookies og were freebies anyway so no real loss, was a bit put off with the BLP though, but it's all gopd bro, I'll flick them an email more to let them know hey. They were big ass, dark seeds too, totally agree there


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 12, 2015)

*UPDATE
*
Ok last update and its on the SinCity Silverback Jack. They are doing lovely very vigorous and really starting to take off. For the size they are they are really thick and beefy. Some of the mains are so thick they are very hard to train. I've broken a couple off already but that won't happen anymore. I know my limits with this one now and have to go light with them. They got a trimming and that'll be the last one for a while. These are very frosty in veg too just like the Chem 3 x 88g13/HP. Looking forward to these. Hopefully these show themselves in the next couple weeks but I don't know if I can wait till the end of the month to transplant as these roots are filling the pot up quick. Trying to wait till the supersoil I have cooking gets done before I transplant. These look smaller than they are but I did some trimming of the bottom branches and shoots to prepare these for flower. Dont want any herms so taking off those branches should help but they would be much bigger than they are. Plain water for all plants this week and Stump Tea next week. They all love that stuff. Its delivering the amendments in the soil to the plaint amazing lush green growth on all and roots explode. Need to get more. Pics up next


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 12, 2015)

*Chernobyl*
 
*Girl Scout Cookies*
 
*Platinum Delights*


----------



## elkamino (Mar 12, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> *Chernobyl*
> View attachment 3370707
> *Girl Scout Cookies*
> View attachment 3370708
> ...


That Chernobyl is exploding!


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 12, 2015)

*Bodhi Chem 3 x 88g13/HP*


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 12, 2015)

*Silverback Jack*


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 13, 2015)

Wicked bro, they all look nice and healthy  
What's the lineage of the silverback jack mate? Looks heaps nice!


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 13, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Wicked bro, they all look nice and healthy
> What's the lineage of the silverback jack mate? Looks heaps nice!


Thanks bro and yea I have to agree they all are looking very awesome and healthy. Usually I have some kinda of problem well had that already with cold temps and nasty water lol but right now everything is perfect as it can be. 

Silverback Jack(GG#4 x Karmas Sour Jack). SinCity been using the SourJack male from Karmas original release of it. I haven't grown anything from this stud yet but everyone loves the SourFlame OG and Rappers Delight. This Silverback Jack should be awesome Sour D on both sides should dominate this cross with some Chem and maybe some Jack Herer mixed in but mainly gonna be straight diesel sour and maybe hints of chocolate.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 13, 2015)

Nice man, sounds like a wicked strain  
And glad to hear you got through the hurdle, all up and up from here mate


----------



## sky rocket (Mar 14, 2015)

Test whore.....lol...I just found your journal. In your super soil do you recycle it or discard it? For example say you find some males in your flower room do you get rid of your super soil or reuse it? Journal looking good as always. Are you running c02 in your tent? I pull the trigger and ordered some fem power naps from sins at ngr. I notice ngr has a couple of more breeders to there list.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 14, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Test whore.....lol...I just found your journal. In your super soil do you recycle it or discard it? For example say you find some males in your flower room do you get rid of your super soil or reuse it? Journal looking good as always. Are you running c02 in your tent? I pull the trigger and ordered some fem power naps from sins at ngr. I notice ngr has a couple of more breeders to there list.


 that's me bro lol anything to help the community. The Motarebel team came to me as they saw what I did with the Oscar Goodman as I posted a lil bit over at the Greenpool. This is my first time ever using supersoil but I will recycle it and only use it to make supersoil again. It's way to damn hot to use even if it's been used for a good while. The way I'm planning to use it is only on female plants. I'll sex all my reg seeds in base soil so I don't have to waste any supersoil on males. Plus when the plants are young and I use 1gal grow bags they wouldn't be able to handle the supersoil till they got much older and in way bigger pots. No c02 for me as it wouldn't benefit me at all as I would needs temps to be way higher than what I run and then you have to push them more in ppms so the c02 can benefit. Don't have time to try and setup something like that anyway

Nice score on the PowerNap. Have heard great things about that on too. Yea NGR is getting a lot more breeders and I'm loving it. Only a few more and I won't need to use Euro banks at all lol. May have to tho on some as NGR stock isn't like the Euro banks and people buy their gear up over here in the states quick cus of how easy it is. I just ordered some Pretty Wicked from Norstar. Should be in my mailbox sometime today. They have a few I wanna try of some new breeders. Lots of breeders are crossing with elites and stuff now and I believe it to give people more access as breeders like GGG strains are so limited and then they move on to somehing else so lots of people don't get to experience some of these elites in crosses but more are doing it now and I think its a great thing


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 14, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> that's me bro lol anything to help the community. The Motarebel team came to me as they saw what I did with the Oscar Goodman as I posted a lil bit over at the Greenpool. This is my first time ever using supersoil but I will recycle it and only use it to make supersoil again. It's way to damn hot to use even if it's been used for a good while. The way I'm planning to use it is only on female plants. I'll sex all my reg seeds in base soil so I don't have to waste any supersoil on males. Plus when the plants are young and I use 1gal grow bags they wouldn't be able to handle the supersoil till they got much older and in way bigger pots. No c02 for me as it wouldn't benefit me at all as I would needs temps to be way higher than what I run and then you have to push them more in ppms so the c02 can benefit. Don't have time to try and setup something like that anyway
> 
> Nice score on the PowerNap. Have heard great things about that on too. Yea NGR is getting a lot more breeders and I'm loving it. Only a few more and I won't need to use Euro banks at all lol. May have to tho on some as NGR stock isn't like the Euro banks and people buy their gear up over here in the states quick cus of how easy it is. I just ordered some Pretty Wicked from Norstar. Should be in my mailbox sometime today. They have a few I wanna try of some new breeders. Lots of breeders are crossing with elites and stuff now and I believe it to give people more access as breeders like GGG strains are so limited and then they move on to somehing else so lots of people don't get to experience some of these elites in crosses but more are doing it now and I think its a great thing


I'm gonna bring back the old school genetics lol but I do love some of these new strains plus YOU sold me on GGG gear.


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 14, 2015)

Wassup bro I can't believe I just found this journal ! Subbed fo sho! !!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 14, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> I'm gonna bring back the old school genetics lol but I do love some of these new strains plus YOU sold me on GGG gear.





skunkwreck said:


> Wassup bro I can't believe I just found this journal ! Subbed fo sho! !!!


Yea I need me some old school stuff. Some good Skunk and NL. The new strains are on point but has to be from right breeder. GGG is top notch in my book along with Bodhi, SinCity and a few others. There are a lot of great breeders who's gear isn't widely available and those are the ones I'm trying to get but other than that I'll stick with those 3 mainly with others sprinkled in. I figured you would get over here eventually. Honestly I thought you been through here already


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 14, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I need me some old school stuff. Some good Skunk and NL. The new strains are on point but has to be from right breeder. GGG is top notch in my book along with Bodhi, SinCity and a few others. There are a lot of great breeders who's gear isn't widely available and those are the ones I'm trying to get but other than that I'll stick with those 3 mainly with others sprinkled in. I figured you would get over here eventually. Honestly I thought you been through here already


Yea i'm gonna spend the rest of my life trying for my ultimate trifecta (Mendo Purp x Skunk #1 x Og Kush) but that's way down the road lol I would give my right nut for a legit NL #5 cutting !!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 14, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Yea i'm gonna spend the rest of my life trying for my ultimate trifecta (Mendo Purp x Skunk #1 x Og Kush) but that's way down the road lol I would give my right nut for a legit NL #5 cutting !!!


Bodhi has some NL in seed form which I know is good coming from him. May see what those be like. That combo will be awesome to pull off. That may be something we can work on. May not be Mendo Purp but close and I know the Skunk has been watered down but I'm sure there's some good out there. OG should be easy unless looking for the real deal but there's many great versions in seeds. Whenever you ready to work on that we can


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 14, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Bodhi has some NL in seed form which I know is good coming from him. May see what those be like. That combo will be awesome to pull off. That may be something we can work on. May not be Mendo Purp but close and I know the Skunk has been watered down but I'm sure there's some good out there. OG should be easy unless looking for the real deal but there's many great versions in seeds. Whenever you ready to work on that we can


I was thinking maybe OG Raskels Fire OG BX for the OG part of the cross...you know anything about it?


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 14, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> I was thinking maybe OG Raskels Fire OG BX for the OG part of the cross...you know anything about it?


I've seen it around before and it looks to be one of the better OG BXs around. I know Cannaventure breeds with it he created the Flaming Cookies with a male from it but there are so many representations of OG in seed form would be hard to choose from. The SFVOG x Lonbottom Leaf is a SFVOG BX cus Longbottom Leaf is SFVOG x Jacks Cleaner 2 so hoping to find something real OGish in these.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 15, 2015)

*UPDATE
*
Things are going superb couldn't ask for it to go any better well yes I could they could be swelling massively with frost all over them and stinking up the place. That would be much better  but for where everything is at no complaints. Everything got watered today with the Stump Tea. I always add NFTG Zeus Juice, Athena Aminas and Aphrodities Extraxtion. I know this helps make the Stump Tea even better than it is. My plants have really thrived since using it. Of course it not better than a real compost tea but for a power to be mixed with water this stuff works amazing. I have the thickest whitest roots I've ever seen on plants and my stems are super thick. I've been foliar feeding with it twice a week too. Never been a foliar fan but I tried it with the Stump Tea and they love it.

I think I'm gonna flip the 5 Chem 3 x 88g13/HP next week as I'm ready to see these flowering and I'm sure everyone else is too. Feel bad cus these should've already been tested but they got misplaced so I need to get these finished. Those will be the only ones getting flipped as GSC, Platinum Delights and Chernobyl arent big enough yet nor the Silverback Jacks. I may flip the Silverback Jacks too so I can get the males out or see what male is the best to keep around for f2. 

The seedlings are doing great. SFVOG BX from Motarebel is doing great and growing fast. They're in 3rd and working on 4th leaf set. Won't be long before those will pass the seedling stage and ready to transplant and take off. Couple of the Urkle cross are right with the SFVOG BX but the other 3 are much slower and one is very slow. Looks like it just broke the soil. Fruity Pebble OG doing good and gonna pass the slow Urkle cross. Pics for the seedlings coming up


----------



## sky rocket (Mar 15, 2015)

Good to hear things are going good. Do you plan on taking some cuttings from any of your tester girls?


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 15, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Good to hear things are going good. Do you plan on taking some cuttings from any of your tester girls?


Oh hell yea mos def bro. I fucked up and didn't take enough on the Oscar Goodman and the only one I had of the keeper died but that won't happen again. I'll take a few cuts just to be sure if anything like that doesn't happen again. Forgot to say I took cuts of each pheno of Chem 3 x 88g13/HP already and they're sitting in water waiting to root. It's been almost a week nothing yet but should see something within the next week or so. I noticed they root faster when you can the water out more. I guess replacing it with fresh water helps speed it up some. Gonna try rooting them in some of the Stump Tea see how they do.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 15, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Oh hell yea mos def bro. I fucked up and didn't take enough on the Oscar Goodman and the only one I had of the keeper died but that won't happen again. I'll take a few cuts just to be sure if anything like that doesn't happen again. Forgot to say I took cuts of each pheno of Chem 3 x 88g13/HP already and they're sitting in water waiting to root. It's been almost a week nothing yet but should see something within the next week or so. I noticed they root faster when you can the water out more. I guess replacing it with fresh water helps speed it up some. Gonna try rooting them in some of the Stump Tea see how they do.


Bubble cloner?


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 15, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Bubble cloner?


A cup of plain water and that's it. Usually roots within a couple weeks. I've never had the need to pump out clones so I don't need a cloner but I may make one to speed it up


----------



## sky rocket (Mar 15, 2015)

Overall wich was a better smoke your Oscar or blue dream?


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 15, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> A cup of plain water and that's it. Usually roots within a couple weeks. I've never had the need to pump out clones so I don't need a cloner but I may make one to speed it up


Pretty sure if it had a small air stone in the cup, it would be something sold for like $30 as a bubble cloner. I just made a 31 site aero for about that price tho. It really helps the perpetuals flow, plus its in a whole new place lit by a desk light I use to light the room. Gives me a bit more veg closet space. Its more filled up now, but here is it a few days ago.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Mar 15, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Wassup to all my RIU family back with another journal here but this will be my only one as I'll show everything I'm doing right here. Growing a few different strains and going to be growing lots more so theres no way I can start journals for each one so this will supplement all of them. This journal will have a lil bit of everything from pheno hunts, testing and some pollen chucking lol. I'm no breeder but I'm gonna try my hand at some crosses and hope for something good. With all the great genetics I have I should be able to get lucky once and make something happen  Just moved into my new house first of the year so thats how I'm able to do this stuff cus of all the space I have now and I'm just super excited that I can really do something I love.
> 
> *Here's the setup:
> *
> ...


WOW. 5000 Watts dude?


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 15, 2015)

Glad everything is running like a well oiled machine my bro don't worry the girls will reward you later with there frosty goodness and we will all enjoy the bud porn you always bring to us keep up the great job bro 


LOL @Hot Diggity Sog his going all out this time


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 15, 2015)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> WOW. 5000 Watts dude?


My man don't play lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 15, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Overall wich was a better smoke your Oscar or blue dream?


Two different types of high so you really can't compare those too. Blue Dream was very potent not good for daytime. Oscar Goodman was potent but great daytime all around smoke so one really wasn't better than the other but I would choose Blue Dream only cus I need really potent meds to get me high. The Oscar got me high but it was more peaceful high but it would creep up on you tho. Blue Dream was hammer stone. I did like smoking Oscar before work more than the Dream as Oscar kept me on my toes all day after about have the day Dream had me wanting to go down lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 15, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Pretty sure if it had a small air stone in the cup, it would be something sold for like $30 as a bubble cloner. I just made a 31 site aero for about that price tho. It really helps the perpetuals flow, plus its in a whole new place lit by a desk light I use to light the room. Gives me a bit more veg closet space. Its more filled up now, but here is it a few days ago.
> View attachment 3372783


Yea you right I'm sure that would that would help. That's why I replaced water every couple days for fresh oxygen in water. Yea I wouldn't need one that big but I'd make one just like that. I tell people all the time low light levels is the key to having healthy clones. To much light and they start trying to grow and will canabalize themselves. There's no nutes feeding them so what do they think is gonna happen. I sit my cup of cuttings by the window in the kitchen enough daylight for them. Good shit on getting some more space for veg smart move


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 15, 2015)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> WOW. 5000 Watts dude?





DirtyNerd said:


> Glad everything is running like a well oiled machine my bro don't worry the girls will reward you later with there frosty goodness and we will all enjoy the bud porn you always bring to us keep up the great job bro
> 
> 
> LOL @Hot Diggity Sog his going all out this time





skunkwreck said:


> My man don't play lol


Yea tired of growing small plants and stuff man I need lots of smoke. Don't wanna be buying it's hit and miss and why buy when you know how to grow better weed than the people who selling it to you 

Oh and flower tent isn't even running yet. Will be soon tho. I'm glad it's going good too I love going down and lookin in there and seeing some great plants no problems no nothing except for me breaking them being too rough when training  I do this shit every time so rough but they still don't mind just keep growing  Thank Dluck for the love and from all yall. Can't wait to see what they bring.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 17, 2015)

*OGKB GSC
 
Chernobyl 
 
Platinum Delights
 
 *


----------



## genuity (Mar 17, 2015)

Looking good bro,

Can not wait too see how that golden ticket turns out.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 17, 2015)

genuity said:


> Looking good bro,
> 
> Can not wait too see how that golden ticket turns out.


If it's the Golden Ticket pheno lol I don't care if it's not. I wasn't told it was Golden Ticket just Chernobyl so that's all I expect but if it is that Golden Ticket aka Slymer I'll jump for joy!!!


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 17, 2015)

No pinching you today you have plenty of green lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 17, 2015)

*Silverback Jack*


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 17, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> *Silverback Jack*
> 
> View attachment 3374157 View attachment 3374158 View attachment 3374159 View attachment 3374160


Test beans ?


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 17, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Test beans ?


Yessir for SinCity. Silverback Jack(GG#4 x Karmas SourJack) great potential with Diesel running on both sides. Should be very sour with hints and undertones of Chem, Chocolate and Jack Herer. Jack has a helluva terpine profile too


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 18, 2015)

*UPDATE
*
Ok sorry took a lil long for another update was trying to let them get get some steam going before another update. Nobody like to look at lil seedlings lol I do tho. I love them as a seed lol. Things are looking on both the SFVOG BX and the Purple Urkle hybrid. Don't know if the Motarebel team has names for these or not. The SFVOG BX is very vigorous and is double the size of the Urkle hybrids but two of the Urkle hybrids are a nice size and is on pace with the OGs. No complaints from any of these on my part except for the bad germing I did. The last Urkle hybrid to come up is growing tremendously slow buts it's growing. Just barely second leaf coming out the first. Maybe this one is like the mom as I've heard how notoriously slow she is in veg. We just will have to wait and see. I'll update in a couple weeks right before I transplant and from there on out it'll be updates every 3-4 days. Here are the babies 



9 SFVOG BX on left. 5 Urkle hybrids in middle













SFVOG BX 













Urkle Hybrid


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 18, 2015)

Looking very good my bro its going to keep you busy that's for sure got my new tent up bro and one of the fans fell on one of my girls split her right down the middle lol but she will recover you are going to be the king of your mates with all that fine ass weed


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 18, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Looking very good my bro its going to keep you busy that's for sure got my new tent up bro and one of the fans fell on one of my girls split her right down the middle lol but she will recover you are going to be the king of your mates with all that fine ass weed


Thanks as always bro. Glad to hear you got it setup sucks to hear a fan split one of th girls but I cant talk cus I damage mines from training everytime  that girl that split tho once she recovers with get huge and branch like crazy. Love the growth supercropping gives.

My family and friends love my weed they say it's the best ever lol I know it not but I know it's very good and better than a lot that floats around. Plus I have strajns that hardly anyone has in my area so my stuff is prized when I have it. I have people asking me about Oscar Goodman now well family cus they move it after getting it from me lol.

I don't wanna be the king tho cus name will ring too hard. I do it for me and family and friends. Whatever they do with it after me is on them and they know that I'm a very heavy smoker if I didn't have to work I prolly would smoke like the rappers do that's how much I love it


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 18, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Thanks as always bro. Glad to hear you got it setup sucks to hear a fan split one of th girls but I cant talk cus I damage mines from training everytime  that girl that split tho once she recovers with get huge and branch like crazy. Love the growth supercropping gives.
> 
> My family and friends love my weed they say it's the best ever lol I know it not but I know it's very good and better than a lot that floats around. Plus I have strajns that hardly anyone has in my area so my stuff is prized when I have it. I have people asking me about Oscar Goodman now well family cus they move it after getting it from me lol.
> 
> I don't wanna be the king tho cus name will ring too hard. I do it for me and family and friends. Whatever they do with it after me is on them and they know that I'm a very heavy smoker if I didn't have to work I prolly would smoke like the rappers do that's how much I love it



Yeah i am in the same boat where i am almost all the stains are the same and don't get me wrong they are good but it's nice to have something no one has tried before and have them enjoy it one day bro win the lotto relax on a beach some where with some cocktails and some A Grade weed and live out your life


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 22, 2015)

*UPDATE
*
Took cuts of Platinum Delights and Chernobyl today. 4 of Platinum Delights and 8 of Chernobyl. Also did some defoil on everything. This is a lil experiment for me. I never been a fan of it but people swear by it so I've been taking way more off than I normally would. I know this is not a good comparison to anything I've grown before I merely want to see how the plants react to it. I don't believe yield will be more but I will note everything in here and on the next run I'll def see how things go with how I normally grow. Also flipped everything except the GSC and seedlings of course. I want the GSC to get much bigger as she is slower but she's growing tho. I wish more people could have grown this OGKB cut of GSC because theres no one I can ask to see how their experience was with her and how they may have speed up her veg growth. Anybody with info on her please let me know

This flowering session is gonna be really stinky. The Bodhi Chem 3 x 88g13/HP are really stinking and has pre flowers all over them. Frosty already too so I'm excited to see those. Node spacing on them are crazy and will have some nice colas on them. Also SinCity Silverback Jack is very stinky too and thats the Sour D and Chem in them. I smell the same Chem smell in these as I do the Bodhi cross even tho its different Chem in these crosses. The Silverback Jacks are stinking too plus once the Platinum Delights get to flowering its gonna be straight funky. The Sour Dubb and Master Kush comes outta her madly so this is gonna be a pure funky harvest and I can't wait. Pics coming up


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Mar 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> *UPDATE
> *
> Took cuts of Platinum Delights and Chernobyl today. 4 of Platinum Delights and 8 of Chernobyl. Also did some defoil on everything. This is a lil experiment for me. I never been a fan of it but people swear by it so I've been taking way more off than I normally would. I know this is not a good comparison to anything I've grown before I merely want to see how the plants react to it. I don't believe yield will be more but I will note everything in here and on the next run I'll def see how things go with how I normally grow. Also flipped everything except the GSC and seedlings of course. I want the GSC to get much bigger as she is slower but she's growing tho. I wish more people could have grown this OGKB cut of GSC because theres no one I can ask to see how their experience was with her and how they may have speed up her veg growth. Anybody with info on her please let me know
> 
> This flowering session is gonna be really stinky. The Bodhi Chem 3 x 88g13/HP are really stinking and has pre flowers all over them. Frosty already too so I'm excited to see those. Node spacing on them are crazy and will have some nice colas on them. Also SinCity Silverback Jack is very stinky too and thats the Sour D and Chem in them. I smell the same Chem smell in these as I do the Bodhi cross even tho its different Chem in these crosses. The Silverback Jacks are stinking too plus once the Platinum Delights get to flowering its gonna be straight funky. The Sour Dubb and Master Kush comes outta her madly so this is gonna be a pure funky harvest and I can't wait. Pics coming up


Look forward to your report on the defoliation.


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm interested in that defol too and too see that Chernobyl get frosty


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 22, 2015)

Also collected pollen from two different Chem 3 x 88g13/hp males. One male was more Hashplant dom and you can tell as its fan leaves were biggest of all phenos. The other male was much bigger and had more stretch to it and a completely different smell. Very hard to describe the smell in these Bodhi testers. I'm sure its coming from the g13/hashplant side as its a smell I'm not used to but I love it. I'm trying to describe it to you guys but I can't  all I can say is its very stinky not like Skunk, Kush, Haze, Diesel or Chem as I can smell the Chem in these but I guess the mix of Chem and the 88g13/hp is making a really funky plant. I don't know what Bodhi will name these but something along the lines of dealing with stench cus these fuckers stank!!! Gonna make f2s and hit everything else with both of them. I'm sure this will be ok as I'm not trying to sell any beans but all credit will go to Bodhi as its his male I feel and he can get any of these beans from any of the girls


----------



## Crazybear (Mar 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Also collected pollen from two different Chem 3 x 88g13/hp males. One male was more Hashplant dom and you can tell as its fan leaves were biggest of all phenos. The other male was much bigger and had more stretch to it and a completely different smell. Very hard to describe the smell in these Bodhi testers. I'm sure its coming from the g13/hashplant side as its a smell I'm not used to but I love it. I'm trying to describe it to you guys but I can't  all I can say is its very stinky not like Skunk, Kush, Haze, Diesel or Chem as I can smell the Chem in these but I guess the mix of Chem and the 88g13/hp is making a really funky plant. I don't know what Bodhi will name these but something along the lines of dealing with stench cus these fuckers stank!!! Gonna make f2s and hit everything else with both of them. I'm sure this will be ok as I'm not trying to sell any beans but all credit will go to Bodhi as its his male I feel and he can get any of these beans from any of the girls


I looked into getting those seeds and your right. Bodhi has called that strain ClusterFunk https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/bodhi-seeds-clusterfunk/prod_167.html

I was planning on getting some of those seeds myself but when I finally caved in they were sold out!


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 22, 2015)

Crazybear said:


> I looked into getting those seeds and your right. Bodhi has called that strain ClusterFunk https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/bodhi-seeds-clusterfunk/prod_167.html
> 
> I was planning on getting some of those seeds myself but when I finally caved in they were sold out!


Yes your right and those are out of stock everywhere except Seedvaultofca I think. Not for sure I'll look into it for you. Clusterfunk is a lil different than the one I'm growing. Clusterfunk = Chem 91 Skunk VA x 88g13/hp. What I'm growing is Bodhi tester that hasn't been released Chem 3 x 88g13/hp different mother used but will be vary close to each other with slight differences. But the way he describes it fits perfect as these are just ridiculously stinky


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 22, 2015)

hey have you setup that 5x10 yet? is it a bitch by yourself?


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 22, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> hey have you setup that 5x10 yet? is it a bitch by yourself?


Yea I set it up bro all by myself and honestly it wasn't hard one bit. Hardest part was getting the big ass tent over the frame. Bit by bit but setting the frame up took 20 mins. Hell the 4x8 was harder because the tent material is much heavier and stronger than the 5x10. 4x8 is AgroMax and 5x10 is Virtual Sun Hydroponics


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 22, 2015)

yea the frame isnt shit. the tent can be a bitch!


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 22, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> yea the frame isnt shit. the tent can be a bitch!


These were my first tents so I was very surprised at how heavy the tent was when lifting it up. I def had more respect for it after it was all up  these bitches aint coming down no time soon either lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 22, 2015)

Chem 3 x 88g13/hp sperms


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Chem 3 x 88g13/hp sperms
> View attachment 3378005


Haha i only had a quick look at this... and i was like WTF get the credit card its party time then i read the post nice bro going to save a lot of money on seeds that's for sure and have some nice stain x going

and on a side note setting up a tent by yourself is a pain in the ass that's why i got rid of my old flower tent it was just a cheap tent and the frame is fine but the weight of the tent it self so heavy plus it was a 9,5 x 5 tent and trying to lift it over the frame was stuffed and i have had to do it 4 times anyway she is now gone so no stress of setting her up ever again


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 22, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Haha i only had a quick look at this... and i was like WTF get the credit card its party time then i read the post nice bro going to save a lot of money on seeds that's for sure and have some nice stain x going
> 
> and on a side note setting up a tent by yourself is a pain in the ass that's why i got rid of my old flower tent it was just a cheap tent and the frame is fine but the weight of the tent it self so heavy plus it was a 9,5 x 5 tent and trying to lift it over the frame was stuffed and i have had to do it 4 times anyway she is now gone so no stress of setting her up ever again


 yea quick glance and it does resemble lol those days are over for me tho. Tried it a few times def not my thing at all. I can see why Tony Montana was a beast on it tho cus thats the way I felt. The shit I was getting was very good way too good for me. I like psychedelics I'm a shrooms man but don't know where to get them where I'm at now and won't do acid anymore. Like the Molly too but stay away from it a lot cus I'll like it too much  just give me some top flight smoke and top shelf liquor or beer and I'm good!!!


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> yea quick glance and it does resemble lol those days are over for me tho. Tried it a few times def not my thing at all. I can see why Tony Montana was a beast on it tho cus thats the way I felt. The shit I was getting was very good way too good for me. I like psychedelics I'm a shrooms man but don't know where to get them where I'm at now and won't do acid anymore. Like the Molly too but stay away from it a lot cus I'll like it too much  just give me some top flight smoke and top shelf liquor or beer and I'm good!!!


Haha yeah i only tried it once when i was younger and going out it was a fun night but the come down was shit! so its not for me but was still a night to remember not that i remember much of it acid lol i tried that when i was 18 shit was crazy a few mates seating around just laughing are asses off at nothing lol it was funny

also the same give me some good weed and good spirits and i am a happy man

Also Scarface i love that movie perfect rise and fall


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 23, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Haha i only had a quick look at this... and i was like WTF get the credit card its party time then i read the post nice bro going to save a lot of money on seeds that's for sure and have some nice stain x going
> 
> and on a side note setting up a tent by yourself is a pain in the ass that's why i got rid of my old flower tent it was just a cheap tent and the frame is fine but the weight of the tent it self so heavy plus it was a 9,5 x 5 tent and trying to lift it over the frame was stuffed and i have had to do it 4 times anyway she is now gone so no stress of setting her up ever again


yea id love a 5x10 but not sure i want to put in the work to setup lol.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 23, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> yea id love a 5x10 but not sure i want to put in the work to setup lol.


That's the only thing I hate about growing sometime I have to do everything by myself so most of the timeOh takes me a while to get shit done especially with setup. I still don't have everything setup cus it's not dead summer and my space isn't full so every light isn't running but once it gets in full swing everything will


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 26, 2015)

I got this pack of Pretty Wicked(Chem D x Purple Mayhem) from Norstar and hadn't opened it to see what was in it but I decided to yesterday as it's the first pack I've ever seen like this. Low and behold there a 5 seed tester vial of Chem D x Kona Sunset. Wasn't expecting it at all and it's very cool how they store the seeds in like a medicine bottle that can't be tampered with.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 26, 2015)

That's very cool bro your going to be a busy busy man with all this testing haven't seen the girls in a couple of days how are they doing... ?


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 26, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> That's very cool bro your going to be a busy busy man with all this testing haven't seen the girls in a couple of days how are they doing... ?


Man these won't get ran for a min but hopefully sometime in the summer or after. Way too many other beans ahead of them lol. I'll get into the swing of popping seeds every month. Wanna pop 5 of four strains each month to get through some of these. I'm a bean hoarder and I need help!!! The girls doing good about to update now.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 26, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Man these won't get ran for a min but hopefully sometime in the summer or after. Way too many other beans ahead of them lol. I'll get into the swing of popping seeds every month. Wanna pop 5 of four strains each month to get through some of these. I'm a bean hoarder and I need help!!! The girls doing good about to update now.


Yeah tell me about it i can't stop ordering new seeds but i need to just find a couple of great phenotypes and master them but i enjoy new smoke to much so i can't help myself ill always run the bubblegum till i can't wait to try some of the Blue dreams and i am hoping the skunk taste like the old school stuff ill be over the moon anyway brother keep up the great work always good to watch you grow can't wait till you get the hydro going again


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 26, 2015)

*UPDATE DAY 4 FLOWER
*
Things are going great in the flower tent. I only have 1000watts on these ladies right now as its covering them pretty good. Didn't realize how big the spread is on a 1000watt in a big space. I'll prolly turn on the second light mid flower if I feel they aren't getting enough light to all of them. Chem 3 x 88g13/hp and flowering the fastest as they are the oldest plants and had preflowers all over them. They are really stinking and it's very early I can only imagine what these will be like in full flower. With these and the Platinum Delights which is so sour and kushy and the Silverback Jack being GG#4 x SourJack this run is nothing but pure funk

Platinum Delights is really showing her Platinum GSC structure. But the smell coming from her is all Blue Power. Love how this is a great mix of each parent but now I think it leans more to the GSC mom. It's crazy how the seed run was def more Blue Power but this is showing a lot more Cookie traits in the clone run. Looking forward to her flowering again.

Chernobyl is such a beast and so vigorous. I'm sure since it's more sativa dom that's why she's growing faster than everything else. When it's all said and done she will be bigger than the Bodhi testers and they're def much older. The defoil didn't slow any of the plants down as I did it to everything but we shall see what it does through flower more. Pics coming up


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 26, 2015)

*Chem 3 x 88g13/hp #1*

*Chem 3 x 88g13/hp #2
 *
_*Chem 3 x 88g13/hp #3*_
_* 
Chem 3 x 88g13/hp #4
 
Chem 3 x 88g13/hp #5
 *_


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 26, 2015)

*Platinum Delights*











*Chernobyl*


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 26, 2015)

Hows the smells on each?


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 26, 2015)

*UPDATE DAY 4 FLOWER
*
Forgot to update the status of the Silverback Jack. They are doing lovely and got the flip with the others. Out of 10 seeds 4 confirmed males for sure looks to be 5 and 3 confirmed females looks to be 5 but two are slower showing than others. Gonna let them flower in there till end of week to be sure on everything and select the best male to collect from. Very sour chemmy smell with a couple with some sweetness to them. Very lanky type structure on most but a couple have some nice node spacing. All of them branch out pretty well. Very interested in seeing how these turn out. Females will get transplanted today to 3gal to finish. Pics for these up later


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 26, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Hows the smells on each?


Smells on the Chem 3 x 88g13/hp are pretty consistent with chem and a very hard to explain smell which I'm sure is coming from the g13/hp dad. I really wish somebody else could smell these as I just can't describe the smell from the dad. All I can say this is gonna be VERY LOUD. Battling brand new carbon filter already smdh but oh how I will love it in the end. Gonna be terpine monsters. 

Platinum Delights smells like Sour Master Kush with hint of sweet berry cookie but she stinks too and that's one reason why she's a keep cus she give you the Sour Dubb x Master Kush smell but when smoked very sweet sugar cookie taste on inhale and earthy kushy on exhale. Great flavor and smell and very potent. 

Chernobyl is smelling like lime citrus slurpee. Nothing I've smelled before and can't wait till she's all the way in flower to give you better description on smell. Most of this is stem rub smells except for Chem 3 x 88g13/hp those you can just smell em reeking


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 26, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Smells on the Chem 3 x 88g13/hp are pretty consistent with chem and a very hard to explain smell which I'm sure is coming from the g13/hp dad. I really wish somebody else could smell these as I just can't describe the smell from the dad. All I can say this is gonna be VERY LOUD. Battling brand new carbon filter already smdh but oh how I will love it in the end. Gonna be terpine monsters.
> 
> Platinum Delights smells like Sour Master Kush with hint of sweet berry cookie but she stinks too and that's one reason why she's a keep cus she give you the Sour Dubb x Master Kush smell but when smoked very sweet sugar cookie taste on inhale and earthy kushy on exhale. Great flavor and smell and very potent.
> 
> Chernobyl is smelling like lime citrus slurpee. Nothing I've smelled before and can't wait till she's all the way in flower to give you better description on smell. Most of this is stem rub smells except for Chem 3 x 88g13/hp those you can just smell em reeking


Would you say the chem 3 x's have the same smell or are they slightly different? I really have a dogs type of nose, I can smell each little thing in a smell. I can smell corn, potato, broth and onions seperatley in a beef stew.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 26, 2015)

Now what can you smell lol only joking I love you x


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 26, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Would you say the chem 3 x's have the same smell or are they slightly different? I really have a dogs type of nose, I can smell each little thing in a smell. I can smell corn, potato, broth and onions seperatley in a beef stew.


They are all consistent with the Chem smell from the mom but the dad adds a whole different profile I'm not used to. Maybe a burnt chemical solution Hashplant smell it's crazy. Pure funk Shish you would love these and I give pretty good smell descriptions usually but I can't pin down the smell the dad is putting in but I know it's coming from the dad. Combining these two is really creating a terpine profile I put up there with OG. Not the same as OG of course but the profile is insane.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 28, 2015)

*UPDATE DAY 21 VEG FROM SEED*

Ok here's the latest update on the Motarebel testers. Things are going lovely and I'm thrilled. They've passed the seedling stage so no need to worry about them dampening off. Gave them a drought a couple days ago and they handle it just fine. They showed they were thirsty but sprung right back into action once they got a drink. Couple of the SFVOG BX munched on the first set of leaves they have faded halfway. I'm sure that was from the drought I put them through. No yellow on new growth all green and healthy. All uniform growth in the SFVOG BX but a few of them are showing some OG dominate characteristics. Also a couple of them are really stinky so those have been noted. 

The Urkle hybrid is moving right along and at the same speed as the SFVOG BX but they are a lil more than half their size. It's an indica dominate cross so I didn't exleft them to keep up with the SFVOG BX as OG is very lanky and stretchy. I don't expect a lot of stretch from this cross as they are showing very indica dominate traits so expect that all the way through flower but they could fool me. Four out of the five have very uniform growth except for the runt which is 2/3 their size. The runt is doing well and I'm keeping my eye on it as those tend to be some great plants. Everything is perfect and hopes it stays this way all the way through harvest. These will stay in solo cups for one more week and will get transplanted into 1gal grow bags. No topping gonna go all natural as I've only grown one plant natural and that was an autoflower. I think I will do this from now on when growing from seed. Heres the babies as of today

Purple Urkle x Purple Indica BX3












SFVOG x Longbottom Leaf


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 30, 2015)

I just need to rant a lil bit. The mods over a Breedbay are a joke. They won't even approve my account and I've done nothing for them not to. I gave a referral when I signed up and everything and got delete twice. I never even got to post anything or nothing so I just don't understand why my account didn't get approved. Shit sucks cuz I was trying to let Bodhi see first hand the results of this test but I guess the mods over there don't want me over there. I signed up twice had a buddy talk to the mods to get my account approved and still got deleted. This is fuckin sad yo and I just needed to rant a lil. Anyone with an account over there I praise you cus they won't even let me in and all you guys know I'm not close to a troll or start beef but it's all good.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 30, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I just need to rant a lil bit. The mods over a Breedbay are a joke. They won't even approve my account and I've done nothing for them not to. I gave a referral when I signed up and everything and got delete twice. I never even got to post anything or nothing so I just don't understand why my account didn't get approved. Shit sucks cuz I was trying to let Bodhi see first hand the results of this test but I guess the mods over there don't want me over there. I signed up twice had a buddy talk to the mods to get my account approved and still got deleted. This is fuckin sad yo and I just needed to rant a lil. Anyone with an account over there I praise you cus they won't even let me in and all you guys know I'm not close to a troll or start beef but it's all good.


I can post a link for you bruh. Straight in the bodhi spot. Just let me know, I dont even use my account anymore.
I can alley oop it for ya, my account still works.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 30, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I can post a link for you bruh. Straight in the bodhi spot. Just let me know, I dont even use my account anymore.
> I can alley oop it for ya, my account still works.


Thanks bro yea I think imma need you to do that cus I hear the new Mod is a dickhead and banning good people left and right. Hell you prolly will get banned for posting the link for me as that's one of the rules not to do right? Lol I don't know and quite frankly I don't give a fuck. It's just sad but yea when I finish this Chem 3 x 88g13/hp test please send the link to him so he can see this as I'm sure he's wondering the progress. I believe these will finish amazing and hoping he releases them so I'll give you a shout when they're finished


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 30, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Thanks bro yea I think imma need you to do that cus I hear the new Mod is a dickhead and banning good people left and right. Hell you prolly will get banned for posting the link for me as that's one of the rules not to do right? Lol I don't know and quite frankly I don't give a fuck. It's just sad but yea when I finish this Chem 3 x 88g13/hp test please send the link to him so he can see this as I'm sure he's wondering the progress. I believe these will finish amazing and hoping he releases them so I'll give you a shout when they're finished


send the link to the email you applied for the testers threw. That would be my advice  that's how I sent him mine.

I figured I wouldn't be allowed an account over there either so I never even applied  I just took down 2 males, have one more tester going. Going to have to start some more and get some proper results for him.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 30, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> send the link to the email you applied for the testers threw. That would be my advice  that's how I sent him mine.
> 
> I figured I wouldn't be allowed an account over there either so I never even applied  I just took down 2 males, have one more tester going. Going to have to start some more and get some proper results for him.


Ah good look bro. I forgot about that email. Hopefully it's still in use could I would def like for him to see to see these. I really thinks it's gonna be special. 7 days in these babies are frost as hell and all over fans too. I'll have some pics up later today


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 30, 2015)

*UPDATE DAY 7 12/12 WEEK 1
*
Ok heres the update on the three confirmed ladies. They are doing lovely and enjoying life. Very branchy on two of the phenos and one #7 is really tall and lanky. Node spaciing isn't the greatest on #7 but we shall see how special she turns out in the end. #4 is the very short squat pheno. She was the smallest out of all 10 plants. Dont know for sure but she is looking to be the most GG#4 dominate so far but won't be able to tell until the kick into high gear of flower. #6 pheno is looking the best on size and structure. Very branchy and good node spacing. i still have two other plants that look like they will be female but are a lil slower to show so hopefully I will know whats up with those in the next couple days.

5 males is looking like it will all be and I kept the two best males to make some f2 with. Gonna flower both out and see who looks the best but I may just keep both as they both have different structure and smell. One is more lemony and the other is straight funk like Chem and Diesel combined. They both are very frosty so they both look like great studs.

Haven't transplanted the 3 females yet will do that tomorrow. Also will take clones of the 3 females tomorrow too. They got watered with plain water today and will get some Stump Tea later in the week. Thing are going great and couldn't be any happier. Just waiting for these ladies to start budding u and creating some major frost. Heres the three phones of Silverback Jack so far

#7











#6











#4


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 30, 2015)

Nice work bro them girls have a great Color to them very healthy they must be loving that tea like a English men

I need to get myself some reg seeds and get some males so I can get some weed jizz

Or pull my finger out and use that spray that turns girls in to lady boys and make some fem seeds what size pots are you transplanting them in to...?

Always a enjoy to watch you grow and will continue to over the years keep up the good work can't wait to see some frosty bud porn


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 30, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Nice work bro them girls have a great Color to them very healthy they must be loving that tea like a English men
> 
> I need to get myself some reg seeds and get some males so I can get some weed jizz
> 
> ...


Thanks bro. Yea I think the Stump Tea is doing wonders. The microbes and bennies in it are keeping these girls very happy and Im glad I started using this as I have seen a great turn around just from the past 5 weeks or so using it. 

Def need to get some reg seeds so you can get some exclusive genetics too. I was a fem seed man cus my space has always been small so I just always got fem seeds to make sure I didn't waste time on males but I realized I was missing out on a lot of grade A genetics by only getting fems so I have been getting nothing but regs for the past year and a half. I still will buy and grow fem seeds of it something I feel I want in the stable and it only comes in fems. DNA Genetics got some new fems out I'm very intersted in so I might take a stab at those but can only get the from Attitude and I hate dealing with them so it may be a while before I do. Actually it may not as they have some other genetics I'm very interested in and they only have those too so I will be making an order from them soon. This my first time of ever trying to make seeds so we shall see what comes from them but the genetics are good and I think I picked some good males out so we shall see what's comes from these in next few months. 

I'm only gonna transplant to 3gal grow bags. Testers I don't need any bigger as I know nothing of how they grow or yield so I use finish in 3gal plus I never usually veg testers no more than 10 weeks and that's about where these are at. I love having you over here and love watching your grows too. I think something special will come from these too. There's another tester ahead of me about 2-3 weeks and his are stunning super frosty very early so expecting great things. Stay tuned


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 1, 2015)

*UPDATE DAY 9 12/12 WEEK 2
*
Ok heres an update on Chem 3 x 88g13/hp. They are doing superb very healthy and stinking up the place and buds aren't even swelling yet. Gonna be the stinkiest strain I've grown to date. All are frosty for being this early in flower and I can tell they are gonna be super frosty. I can see frost on fans very visible too. I've seen Bodhi's gear do this be very frosty to the fans soil just getting very excited thinking about the potential these are showing. Not doing anything special but plain water and Stump Tea and will continue till they're done. Enough jabbering  on to the pics

#1











#2











#3











#4











#5


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 1, 2015)

I resized my pics so they shouldn't be too giant anymore lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 1, 2015)

*UPDATE DAY 9 12/12 WEEK 2
*
Chernobyl and Platinum Delights are doing superb!!! Chernobyl is flowering faster than everything but I think she may be the last to finish but I don't know we shall see. I think she will have a lot of stretch with her as she is a sativa dom strain. I will def run her in my hydro system as she's very vigorous, branches good and train well. Cant smell her now Bodhi testers overpowering everything and I haven't done a stem rub will do that later. Platinum Delights has her sour master kush smell to her already. She's very stinky too so I expect her to compete with the Bodhi testers as the loudest even tho theres one of her compared to five of them. She's already bigger than the mom was so I'm very excited to see what she looks like not being root bound. I can taste her now  heres what these two ladies look like

_Chernobyl_
















_Platinum Delights_


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 2, 2015)

*UPDATE 
*
Here's and update on Fruity Pebble OG f4. I popped 6 of them after I saw the 5 Purple Urkle hybrids werent gonNa come up. They are about a 7-10 days behind the Motarebel testers. These are very vigiruos tho. They are the same height as the SFVOG BX and looks like they'll pass em. Very uniform too as of right now but I got my eye on one tha looks slight different but too early to tell. Stem rubs give cereal and milk smell in most except on is OG dom in smells like sour funky milk. Very excited about these and I may not veg these and the Motarebel testers long 8 weeks max then get them flipped. Here they are


----------



## RoDDin (Apr 2, 2015)

Awesome !


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 2, 2015)

RoDDin said:


> Awesome !


Thanks for stopping through and I appreciate the love. Great things gonna be happening in here check back when you can. Peace


----------



## herbganji (Apr 2, 2015)

Fuck yes bro, loving it. looks like you got a lot going on


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Apr 4, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> *UPDATE
> *
> Heres the test beans I just started a few days ago. The breeder of these beans are Motarebel. Here are the strains I'm testing:
> 
> ...


to germinate u just drop n a shot glass pure h2o or?


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Apr 4, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> *UPDATE
> *
> Ok this update is one the two Motarebel strains. SFVOG x Lonbottoms Leaf had 9/10 germ rate. Purple Urkle x Purple Indica BX3 only had 5/10 germ rate. The lowest germ rate I ever had on a pack but I think it was my fault that I didn't have a high germ rate. I let the solo cups dry out too much one day as I don't use a dome or baggies for humidity as I feel plants are stronger without the real humid environment to ones that are in a very humid environment and then taken out of it; they seem to struggle. So I'm pretty sure it was that as the seeds had tails but they dried out too much and died. But at the same time SFVOG x Longbottom Leaf were treated the exact same way and still got 90%. The last one did dry out so that's how I know I let get too dry. Bad mistake on my part and won't happen again.
> 
> Since those 5 didn't make it and Mrs found out I had the Fruity Pebble OG she made me pop 6 so those are taking their place. Very excited about those as I've been wanting them forever and I always remember the Fruity Pebbles/Fruit Loop bud I was getting back in 07 and don't know if it came from this Fruity Pebbles but it sure was fire and taste is just like name. Hope I get a good pheno but won't get to enjoy her much as the Mrs said these are hers lol. Oh well


fruity pebbles og sounds bomb who they by last time I had real fruity pebbels was in like 2000 havnt seen it since an I think it was a pheno from dj shorts bluberry?? really like that taste thow


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 4, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I got this pack of Pretty Wicked(Chem D x Purple Mayhem) from Norstar and hadn't opened it to see what was in it but I decided to yesterday as it's the first pack I've ever seen like this. Low and behold there a 5 seed tester vial of Chem D x Kona Sunset. Wasn't expecting it at all and it's very cool how they store the seeds in like a medicine bottle that can't be tampered with.
> 
> View attachment 3380950


love this packaging! brilliant...


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 4, 2015)

threads looking proper mayne....


nice pickup on the fpog, cant wait to see those at 8 weeks+


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 4, 2015)

QuestforKnowledge said:


> to germinate u just drop n a shot glass pure h2o or?





QuestforKnowledge said:


> fruity pebbles og sounds bomb who they by last time I had real fruity pebbels was in like 2000 havnt seen it since an I think it was a pheno from dj shorts bluberry?? really like that taste thow


Thanks for stopping through bro. Yes when I germinate seeds I just drop them in plain tap water let them soak for 2 days and then plant in soil. 

Yea the Fruity Pebble OG is bomb. I was getting some back in 07 but it didn't have a name but that's what the weed tasted like straight Fruity Pebbles. This line is from Jaws but these were gifted to me by a buddy in the Netherlands. Yes the Netherlands lol he f4 the f3. He does a lot of breeding and has his hands on top genetics. Don't ask me how but he gets every elite clone and gets a lot of the top crosses. I'll have some fire stuff from him soon can't wait.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 4, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> love this packaging! brilliant...





greenghost420 said:


> threads looking proper mayne....
> 
> 
> nice pickup on the fpog, cant wait to see those at 8 weeks+


I love the packaging too. No way seeds can be tampered with in this. I bet it costs a lot to package like this tho. Good looking on the love bro. The FPOG were gifted to me. I still have 6 left. I'll make some more and hit chu with some when they're ready if you like or pollen lol


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Apr 4, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Thanks for stopping through bro. Yes when I germinate seeds I just drop them in plain tap water let them soak for 2 days and then plant in soil.
> 
> Yea the Fruity Pebble OG is bomb. I was getting some back in 07 but it didn't have a name but that's what the weed tasted like straight Fruity Pebbles. This line is from Jaws but these were gifted to me by a buddy in the Netherlands. Yes the Netherlands lol he f4 the f3. He does a lot of breeding and has his hands on top genetics. Don't ask me how but he gets every elite clone and gets a lot of the top crosses. I'll have some fire stuff from him soon can't wait.


sounds bomb wouldn't mind tryn a few beans in central Cali if you want to shoot a few im here


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 4, 2015)

QuestforKnowledge said:


> sounds bomb wouldn't mind tryn a few beans in central Cali if you want to shoot a few im here


I got you bro. It'll be a while before I have beans of the Fruity Pebbles but your name is on sum when I do


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Apr 4, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I got you bro. It'll be a while before I have beans of the Fruity Pebbles but your name is on sum when I do


sounds great clones are appreciated as well have my medi an maxxed out


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 4, 2015)

QuestforKnowledge said:


> sounds great clones are appreciated as well have my medi an maxxed out


Fasho bro I got you. I wish I could max out


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Apr 4, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Fasho bro I got you. I wish I could max out


Cool If your fo real just let me know an ill be down to drive when ever you ready  was workin with some DHN clones but now im gonna run some beans I think unless I get some F.B clones... lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 5, 2015)

*UPDATE DAY 14 12/12 WEEK 2
*
Heres the latest update on Silverback Jack. Things are looking great. Looks like 4 different phenos 3 for sure. Smelling very sour and chemmy from most phenos but a couple have some lemon and one has a chocolate mocha undertone. The tallest stretchiest pheno is very faint with lemon jack smell. All are looking great and expecting very good things from this. Kept a very frosty stinky male from these too. He smells very sour rotten chem smell has great structure. Very vigorous in veg and while he's flowering so I think he will be good to keep. 

#1






#4






#5











#6











#7






Male













*
*


----------



## elkamino (Apr 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> *UPDATE DAY 14 12/12 WEEK 2
> *
> Heres the latest update on Silverback Jack. Things are looking great. Looks like 4 different phenos 3 for sure. Smelling very sour and chemmy from most phenos but a couple have some lemon and one has a chocolate mocha undertone. The tallest stretchiest pheno is very faint with lemon jack smell. All are looking great and expecting very good things from this. Kept a very frosty stinky male from these too. He smells very sour rotten chem smell has great structure. Very vigorous in veg and while he's flowering so I think he will be good to keep.
> 
> ...


Gotta healthy and handsome boy there


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 5, 2015)

elkamino said:


> Gotta healthy and handsome boy there


Yea I think he's gonna be a great stud. Very frosty and he stinks to high heaven. I kept another one too but he's a longer flowering male seem to be more SourJack and has the lemon jack smell not really funky like the one pictured but I'll see how he looks in the next week or so. If he doesn't look better he will get culled.


----------



## herbganji (Apr 6, 2015)

Fuck. Yes. Bro. Awesome stuff

Yummy


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 6, 2015)

herbganji said:


> Fuck. Yes. Bro. Awesome stuff
> 
> Yummy


Appreciate the love man. Great things gonna be happening in here always hopefully. Can't wait too see this round finish. Gonna have some sour funky chemmy buds from the SinCity and Bodhi testers. Next set with be SFVOG BX, Purple Urkle hybrid, and Fruity Pebble OG.


----------



## herbganji (Apr 6, 2015)

If only I had some of all that haha

Yummy


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 6, 2015)

herbganji said:


> If only I had some of all that haha
> 
> Yummy


Don't worry bro good stuff will come your way. Believe that. What's mines is yours


----------



## herbganji (Apr 6, 2015)

Love the love, let's spread itttttt

Yummy


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Apr 8, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Don't worry bro good stuff will come your way. Believe that. What's mines is yours


you should check my bros grow at thenotsoisoteric grow journal


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 9, 2015)

Shit man I totally lost this thread, alls looking mighty fine bro! Big ups on doing some breeding too, hope it turns out how you want it too  
I'm onto my final cross as well, got 5 juicy females to choose from. Tossing up now whether to hit them with this beasty male kens kush or the candyland...decisions, decisions lol. 
I ended up with 2 males from the blue lime pie too but neither had real potential unfortunately


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 9, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Shit man I totally lost this thread, alls looking mighty fine bro! Big ups on doing some breeding too, hope it turns out how you want it too
> I'm onto my final cross as well, got 5 juicy females to choose from. Tossing up now whether to hit them with this beasty male kens kush or the candyland...decisions, decisions lol.
> I ended up with 2 males from the blue lime pie too but neither had real potential unfortunately


It's all good bro you found it again so that's all that matters. Everything is going great except Chernobyl she seems like a cal/mag N whore. Honestly I don't know what's really wrong with her she's curled up like she's going through heat stress but temps a just fine plus other members who have grown her say she like high temps she's very sativa dom so I didn't think heat would be a problem and I still don't. Im gonna give her a full dose of NFTG nutes to see if she comes back. She hasn't done any growing or buds don't look like they're getting bigger so if I don't get her back right gonna have chop her and start over. She was doing great and the Stump Tea watering she curled up.

May try plain water for a week and see if she comes back then I may try nutes them chop. If she shows any signs of life I'll finish her out tho to see how she handles stress. Other than that everything perfect. Gonna start hitting some ladies next week with the Chem 3 x 88g13/hp pollen. Hit all the ladies with both of them see what you get from both. Sorry about the Blue Lime Pies maybe next time. Can't wait to see how your crosses are looking. By the way I didn't see your Cookies finished show me some of them lovely ladies you had


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 9, 2015)

Oh man that sucks about the chernobyl hey  I hope she comes back for you bro, it definitely doesnt sound like an error you've made, sounds more like she is just playing hard to get lol. 
Dude, that pollen you have sounds like it will make some fire! Cant wait to see the progeny mate!! 
Yeah I was bummed about the BLP, had really high hopes. Only got 4 beans left of it now though as the others never popped above ground  have to make those 4 perfect. I do still have one Nightmare og going, waiting to sex it and so far looks to be a girl. If she turns out fire, she'll get whatever pollen goes in too lol. 
As for the cookies bro, I took photos on chop day and that afternoon my phone died in the arse and was replaced so all my pics went with it  the last pics I took were in the cookies thread unfortunately! 
I'll get a decent pic of my cross ladies for you though, you can help me choose which one/s to use


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 9, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Oh man that sucks about the chernobyl hey  I hope she comes back for you bro, it definitely doesnt sound like an error you've made, sounds more like she is just playing hard to get lol.
> Dude, that pollen you have sounds like it will make some fire! Cant wait to see the progeny mate!!
> Yeah I was bummed about the BLP, had really high hopes. Only got 4 beans left of it now though as the others never popped above ground  have to make those 4 perfect. I do still have one Nightmare og going, waiting to sex it and so far looks to be a girl. If she turns out fire, she'll get whatever pollen goes in too lol.
> As for the cookies bro, I took photos on chop day and that afternoon my phone died in the arse and was replaced so all my pics went with it  the last pics I took were in the cookies thread unfortunately!
> I'll get a decent pic of my cross ladies for you though, you can help me choose which one/s to use


Shit happens I'm not tripping. She's a nute whore and next round she will be in supersoil so shouldn't have no nute problems. Oh did Sin ever hit you back about those just wondering? That cross is gonna be fire!!! Bodhi gear is amazing can't believe I've been missing out won't ever happen again. Pure funk so far and the males were very stinky too and super frosty so they should produce some good stuff. 

Damn bro that sucks the phone took a crap on you. I'm sure those ladies looked awesome too. Did you keep any? Ok put them up and lets see how beautiful they are. I'd hit em all with both


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 9, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Shit happens I'm not tripping. She's a nute whore and next round she will be in supersoil so shouldn't have no nute problems. Oh did Sin ever hit you back about those just wondering? That cross is gonna be fire!!! Bodhi gear is amazing can't believe I've been missing out won't ever happen again. Pure funk so far and the males were very stinky too and super frosty so they should produce some good stuff.
> 
> Damn bro that sucks the phone took a crap on you. I'm sure those ladies looked awesome too. Did you keep any? Ok put them up and lets see how beautiful they are. I'd hit em all with both


Good shit bro, no point trippin hey  any of bodhis gear is good, Ive got 8 of his strains waiting to pop, just want to finish off this project i been doing for 3 years now lol. 
Yeah Sin got back to me, we exchanged a few emails and put it down to my error. No hassles, i got some good advice on how he recommends popping them, all good, wasnt expecting anything so was happy with the advice. I ended up ordering some platinum delights so hopefully they pop this time lol. 
Man I was pissed about my phone, I should've just taken the pics with the SLR! I'll see if u can dig up the last ones i took. 
I'll get some pics today bro and lol I'm thinking of using all 5 just for variation. The decision is whether to make femmed or reg beans. I'd say reg for now and then S1 the best females later


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 9, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Good shit bro, no point trippin hey  any of bodhis gear is good, Ive got 8 of his strains waiting to pop, just want to finish off this project i been doing for 3 years now lol.
> Yeah Sin got back to me, we exchanged a few emails and put it down to my error. No hassles, i got some good advice on how he recommends popping them, all good, wasnt expecting anything so was happy with the advice. I ended up ordering some platinum delights so hopefully they pop this time lol.
> Man I was pissed about my phone, I should've just taken the pics with the SLR! I'll see if u can dig up the last ones i took.
> I'll get some pics today bro and lol I'm thinking of using all 5 just for variation. The decision is whether to make femmed or reg beans. I'd say reg for now and then S1 the best females later


That's one thing growung has taught me not to trip so hard cus shit can change so quick. If it was all of them I prolly would be but one lady having some problems doesn't bother. Won't be the first stubborn lady I've dealy with  I'm glad they got back with you and yea mistakes happen. How did you germ those by the way? 

You will love Platinum Delights bro I found me a keeper in 3 seeds only female out of them. You may have seen her in the Oscar test thread. Sin using my photos for the pic on the packs for the limited release at the cup too. Gonna get a few for keepsakes too. I'll have pics of them up when I get them. I bet you won't take many pics on phone again I need to get me another one camera myself. So I can take some worthy pics. Yea go with regs first then Fems just much easier since you have male sperms already lol


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 9, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Appreciate the love man. Great things gonna be happening in here always hopefully. Can't wait too see this round finish. Gonna have some sour funky chemmy buds from the SinCity and Bodhi testers. Next set with be SFVOG BX, Purple Urkle hybrid, and Fruity Pebble OG.


FPOG....I want that !!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 9, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> FPOG....I want that !!!


You know you got it bro. They only 5 weeks in haven't sexed them yet but when I do you can get the one you think is best if there's more than one. Only popped 6 still have 6 on reserve so we shall see what comes from these.

Updates coming up


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 9, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> That's one thing growung has taught me not to trip so hard cus shit can change so quick. If it was all of them I prolly would be but one lady having some problems doesn't bother. Won't be the first stubborn lady I've dealy with  I'm glad they got back with you and yea mistakes happen. How did you germ those by the way?
> 
> You will love Platinum Delights bro I found me a keeper in 3 seeds only female out of them. You may have seen her in the Oscar test thread. Sin using my photos for the pic on the packs for the limited release at the cup too. Gonna get a few for keepsakes too. I'll have pics of them up when I get them. I bet you won't take many pics on phone again I need to get me another one camera myself. So I can take some worthy pics. Yea go with regs first then Fems just much easier since you have male sperms already lol


That's it man, growing is all about patience and not trippin on the little things. We all get stubborn bitches sometimes lol. 
Yeah I remember your platinum delights man, that's what prompted me to get some  I'm sure I'll find a keeper too, if not a solid male to put over my girls. 
Out of these strains, which would you want to use most:
Kens Kush (already got a super stud male)
Nightmare og (still waiting to sex my only one left)
Nightmare cookies (got 1 left out of 5 which i havent tried to pop yet)
Triangle kush cookies (connoiseur)
GDP Candyland (still sexing)
Buddah tahoe og (got a few beans to pop)
Blue lime pie (got 3 beans left out of 10, rest didnt pop)
Grimmace og
Valley girl
Hellraiser
Kirkwood
Face off

So many good ones to choose from, I want a resinous and powerful og to put over my girls  

Definitely wont be using my phone too often now, thats for sure!!

That's awesome Sin is using your pic too bro, they did turn out awesome though so I'm not surprised


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 9, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> That's it man, growing is all about patience and not trippin on the little things. We all get stubborn bitches sometimes lol.
> Yeah I remember your platinum delights man, that's what prompted me to get some  I'm sure I'll find a keeper too, if not a solid male to put over my girls.
> Out of these strains, which would you want to use most:
> Kens Kush (already got a super stud male)
> ...


You will find a keeper in those Platinum Delights I bet money on it. That's one that has shown the potential to put fire out in every bean. I had a lovely male out of them but that was before I moved and had all the space I have now so I didn't keep him but still got 12 beans to go through so I'm sure I can find another male.

Bro you have some fire there real talk. I wouldn't know what to use fareal. Let me as what are you trying to accomplish? Most of the Archive stuff will add heavy OG to the cross. Seen nothing but fire from Archive and will be getting Kirkwood and Face Off to have a good OG in seed. The Nightmare OG is loved by many and is being used in a few other breeders crosses. It's a White Fire aka Wifi cross so best believe fire gonna be there and being crossed to the White Nightmare stud with up yield add berry haze flavors and potency will be there too. I've seen some people make amazing crosses win Candyland too. That's a cookie cross that's really slept on. Just depends on where you trying to go with your mom. What moms you plan to hit?

Never mind I see where you said you want strong OG so I would use any of the Archive except Grimace since that's a purple OG. Kens Kushnwould be one to use too as I've heard great things about that which I believe I told you already so I would go with those for OG


----------



## herbganji (Apr 9, 2015)

All these yummy strains...making.me.drool

Yummy


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 9, 2015)

herbganji said:


> All these yummy strains...making.me.drool
> 
> Yummy


That's the stuff I hate sometime. There's so many amazing strains no way you can experience them all but I try to anyways  I'm a strain junky tho. I love knowing the info and lineage of strains. Someone told me I'm like a sponge I just soak up info and I do. I love studying and learning new stuff whatever it is but especially when it comes to cannabis.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 9, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> You will find a keeper in those Platinum Delights I bet money on it. That's one that has shown the potential to put fire out in every bean. I had a lovely male out of them but that was before I moved and had all the space I have now so I didn't keep him but still got 12 beans to go through so I'm sure I can find another male.
> 
> Bro you have some fire there real talk. I wouldn't know what to use fareal. Let me as what are you trying to accomplish? Most of the Archive stuff will add heavy OG to the cross. Seen nothing but fire from Archive and will be getting Kirkwood and Face Off to have a good OG in seed. The Nightmare OG is loved by many and is being used in a few other breeders crosses. It's a White Fire aka Wifi cross so best believe fire gonna be there and being crossed to the White Nightmare stud with up yield add berry haze flavors and potency will be there too. I've seen some people make amazing crosses win Candyland too. That's a cookie cross that's really slept on. Just depends on where you trying to go with your mom. What moms you plan to hit?
> 
> Never mind I see where you said you want strong OG so I would use any of the Archive except Grimace since that's a purple OG. Kens Kushnwould be one to use too as I've heard great things about that which I believe I told you already so I would go with those for OG


I reckon I will too man, as long as they bloody sprout this time lol. 

Cheers for that info man, you sure know a lot of info about strains  
Yeah I would like a strong hitting og BUT, I'm also a bit partial to cookies so hence the cookie crosses in there. I'm thinking I may just go with the kens kush as he is an amazing male! I'll get a pic of him when Im out there this arvo. That way if i get a fem candyland, i can cross them too for extra beans!
So..my project cross so far is (pre 2000 blueberry x medicine man) x C99, these are the girls i have to cross to the og. Ive got some tall C99 leaning phenos, 1 short c99 pheno, 1 blueberry leaner and 1 med man leaner, so thinking of using them all for variation. They all have equally good traits so far and were chosen from about 60 seeds. I culled a heap after a few weeks as some were very weak and I also had a lot of males so culled them too. So that left me with 5 strong girls  now to finish it off and see how the progeny come out. 
The main things i want out of the final cross is major FROST, potency and flavour..of course lol.


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 9, 2015)

I sat down with a bowl of Headband and read through every post of your thread, you've got a nice setup going bro. I wish I had the space to run more strains like you're doing.

I take clones pretty much just like you, I have a bubble cloner but like you I don't have the need to turn out a bunch of clones. I put my cuttings in rooting plugs and then into a cloning tray with some water in it. I still end up with more clones than I need and hate throwing good clones away.

Anyway just wanted to give props on the awesome plants and sub to your thread. That hashplant cross sounds mouth watering.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Apr 9, 2015)

QuestforKnowledge said:


> fruity pebbles og sounds bomb who they by last time I had real fruity pebbels was in like 2000 havnt seen it since an I think it was a pheno from dj shorts bluberry?? really like that taste thow


I have came across them pebbles 4 times in my life out of a decade. I am a severe purp lover, them fruity pebbles are at the top of my list! the taste is unbelievable to evem think nature provided it. If anyone knows where to buy the real fruity pebble seeds please let me know! Fucking willing to go to jail and all for that stuff lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 9, 2015)

Hey man, as requested, some pics of the cookies about a week before the chop. 

And some pics of my girls at the moment, a top shot of all of them and a shot of each of the females and the nightmare og. You can see the 2 C99 leaning phenos in the girls too.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 9, 2015)

Nightmare Og
 

Kens Kush super stud. He's been hacked a bit to get him to fit in another box lol

  

Apologies for the big pics bro, didn't realise they were that damn big


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 9, 2015)

who you dusting with the chem3/88g13hp?


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 12, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> who you dusting with the chem3/88g13hp?


Gonna hit every lady I got flowering with the Chem 3 x 88g13/hp except the Silverback Jack as that will get hit by a male Silverback Jack I kept. Very sour chemmy smell the Silverback Jack male is putting off and very very frosty too. I think I posted a pic of him on last page but not sure. Well after thinking about it I will hit the Silverback Jack too.

Chernobyl x Chem 3/88g13hp
Platinum Delights x Chem 3/88g13hp
Silverback Jack x Chem 3/88g13hp
Chem 3/88g13hp x Chem 3/88g13hp 

Gonna hava an orgy up in there


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 12, 2015)

*UPDATE DAY 21 12/12 WEEK 3
*
Here is the latest update on the Silverback Jack. Things are going great and the 5 ladies are still stretching. I think they will all be done after this week as some of them are slowing down. Phenos #6 and #7 are the tallest and still stretching. They must lean towards the SourJack dad as the other three phenos are so stretchy but all of them have stretched 1-2x their size before flip. Looks like a couple of the phenos are flowering faster than a few of them. The faster phenos should lean more to the Glue mom. Cant really tell which one is the closest to the mom but it looks to be pheno #4. Smells ranging from sour chem dankness to sour lemony chem. Nothing profuse all on stem rubs but its gonna be hard to smell these as I have Chem 3 x 88g13/hp flowering at same time and those are overpowering with Chem smell. Very easy to grow so far and no complaints. Here are the ladies as of today

#1
















#4


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 12, 2015)

*UPDATE DAY 21 12/12 WEEK 3

Silverback Jack*
#5
















#6
















#7


----------



## herbganji (Apr 12, 2015)

Fucking awesome man. Looks so good

Yummy


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 12, 2015)

Looking good as always James. I still wouldn't mind grabbing some of those sour jacks, let alone some of the silverbacks. Cheers man.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 12, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Looking good as always James. I still wouldn't mind grabbing some of those sour jacks, let alone some of the silverbacks. Cheers man.


Man I wish I could grab the SourJack. I've seen some amazing grows of it. I don't think Karma is restocking that one anytime soon so if you can grab them anywhere please do and let me know if you find any. Silverback Jack will be released once the test is finished. Few other people testing that one too and no intersex traits so far and high female to male ratios so I truly believe this one will be for sale in the next couple months. 



herbganji said:


> Fucking awesome man. Looks so good
> 
> Yummy


Appreciate the love bro. I can't wait till they're further along so I can really smell them and distinguish the phenos. Looking very promising should be nothing but sour chem from them


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Apr 12, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Man I wish I could grab the SourJack. I've seen some amazing grows of it. I don't think Karma is restocking that one anytime soon so if you can grab them anywhere please do and let me know if you find any. Silverback Jack will be released once the test is finished. Few other people testing that one too and no intersex traits so far and high female to male ratios so I truly believe this one will be for sale in the next couple months.
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate the love bro. I can't wait till they're further along so I can really smell them and distinguish the phenos. Looking very promising should be nothing but sour chem from them


Figured out the pic post started my grow journal so hope ill have a few keepers


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 12, 2015)

QuestforKnowledge said:


> Figured out the pic post started my grow journal so hope ill have a few keepers


I got an ale we for your journal but couldn't see it says error

Actually says I don't have permission to view it. I think you may have it private or something.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 12, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Man I wish I could grab the SourJack. I've seen some amazing grows of it. I don't think Karma is restocking that one anytime soon so if you can grab them anywhere please do and let me know if you find any. Silverback Jack will be released once the test is finished. Few other people testing that one too and no intersex traits so far and high female to male ratios so I truly believe this one will be for sale in the next couple months.


My bad, I was thinking sin city had a sour jack but it is sinfully sour which is sour sage x sour jack or something along those lines. But still I think sour jack sounds like a better grab.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 12, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> My bad, I was thinking sin city had a sour jack but it is sinfully sour which is sour sage x sour jack or something along those lines. But still I think sour jack sounds like a better grab.


Yea SinCity uses a SourJack male from Karma original release. That's how they have the Sour line. You are correct it is Sinfully Sour and they have a few more that was hit with that stud. Wifi, BReal OG. Blue Dream and El Jefe


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Apr 12, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I got an ale we for your journal but couldn't see it says error
> 
> Actually says I don't have permission to view it. I think you may have it private or something.


I fixed it its in the forums an the grow journal sub forum is where I posted it even put a lil vote n poll


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 13, 2015)

*UPDATE DAY 21 12/12 WEEK 3
*
Ok here's the latest update on these 5 beautiful Chem 3 x 88g13/hp ladies. They are all doing very well and I couldn't be any happier. Stanky dankness these girls are producing and very frosty for or 3 weeks from flip. When it's all said and done I believe I will truly love this cross. I think phenos #3 & #4 are Chem 3 dominate. Not sure as I've never grown it but I'm sure someone can chime in or whenever B has the time he will. I believe #5 is a Hashplant pheno as it is very very short and stocky. Branches are as hard as rocks for a plant so small. Should produce some hard dense nuggets.

Phenos #1 & #2 are very similar in terms of growth and looks. I think they are mixed phenos. They are on the same pace of bud growth and trich coverage. I think #2 is a lil more frosty tho and had some purple stems which makes me think she will turn some color towards the end. I've seen a lot of finished pics of testers from this dad and he definitely adds some color to some phenos so hopefully we will some some from these. Smells are still the same but the complexion of it is changing a lil and is starting to have like a sweet floral incense smell along with the Chem fuel. Very interesting smells. It looks like all the phenos are done with stretching except #3 & #4. They may stretch a lil more but not much. Not doing anything special but watering with plain water. Will get the Stump Tea next week which is the sweetener kind for flower. I have some bloom boosters from Nectar For The Gods I may try on them see how that does. Here's the ladies as of yesterday

*#1*
















*#2*


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 13, 2015)

Very nice bro I like the node spacing on number one once the stretch is over the girls are really going to go in to full bud mode and pack some super frosty buds on pheno. #1 seems like she's going to be one of the bottle sizes colas once the swelling starts 

Your girls always look so healthy bro I know you give them the love they need and it shows they reward you for it but I need you to start a new hydro monster becuase we both know it's going to be fun one vote for budzilla

Anyway bro keep up the good job


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 13, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Very nice bro I like the node spacing on number one once the stretch is over the girls are really going to go in to full bud mode and pack some super frosty buds on pheno. #1 seems like she's going to be one of the bottle sizes colas once the swelling starts
> 
> Your girls always look so healthy bro I know you give them the love they need and it shows they reward you for it but I need you to start a new hydro monster becuase we both know it's going to be fun one vote for budzilla
> 
> Anyway bro keep up the good job


Yea I love the node spacing on #1 and #2. They a very similar and when they start to swell they will both make some huge buds. All the phenos have great node spacing. I think it's the 88g13/hp dad that creates that stacking. We shall see as I'm gonna hit some ladies with some pollen from this cross so we will see what the dad produces eventually. 

I appreciate the love bro. I believe they would look better than they do if I could dedicate some real time to these. With work, the new house and my daughter learning and getting ready for school I rarely have time for them but the time I have I spend it on the girls. If I can get the business I wanna do started I'll have the time for them more. Hopefully I can cus I would love to do this more than I already do. Next three phenos coming up


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 13, 2015)

*UPDATE DAY 21 12/12 WEEK 3

Chem 3 x 88g13/hp
#3*
















*#4*
















*#5*


----------



## herbganji (Apr 13, 2015)

He is a beast, this grow looks fucking sick. Excited for the outcome pimpppp

Yummy


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Apr 13, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> *UPDATE DAY 21 12/12 WEEK 3
> 
> Chem 3 x 88g13/hp
> #3*
> ...


there looking really nice


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 14, 2015)

Shit bro, they look FINE as! Dank as hell bro. Number 3 and 4 have some funky bud structure on them, keen to see how dense they turn out  1 and 2 do stand out though and breeding wise would tick more than a few boxes with me!! 
I checked my box today and low and behold I have a girl nightmare og and 2 girl candylands! So I have all my 5 girls of the cross and the 3 girls from today, they will all get the kens kush stud treatment


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 14, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Shit bro, they look FINE as! Dank as hell bro. Number 3 and 4 have some funky bud structure on them, keen to see how dense they turn out  1 and 2 do stand out though and breeding wise would tick more than a few boxes with me!!
> I checked my box today and low and behold I have a girl nightmare og and 2 girl candylands! So I have all my 5 girls of the cross and the 3 girls from today, they will all get the kens kush stud treatment


Appreciate the love bro. Yea 3 and 4 are weird. I think they are Chem 3 leaners as they have some very sativa leaves but no more than 5 finger on them. Could be G13 too as I know nothing of what she looks like and they also have some weird alternating node leaves. It crazy never seen it before. I'll post pics of it later. 

Your gonna love that Nightmare OG. If you get a Wifi leaner and the White Nightmare dad ups the yield like he's known for doing you should have a nice yielding berry haze og. Candyland is getting a huge following. Lots of people are buying clones of it since it won't be made again since the original parents are gone. If you have more I would look for male to f2 and add some cookie to other crosses you may have in mind. That stud is gonna put some nice OG flavors on all those. Can't wait to see what you get from them


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 14, 2015)

*UPDATE DAY 21 12/12 WEEK 3
*
Ok here's the latest update for the Platinum Delights. I love this strain and she will be around forever. I will grow her every round cus it's just something about the way she smells while growing and when smoking her you get completely different flavor. Amazing how cannabis terpenes and flavor don't match but pair so well. Sour lime smell sugar cookie taste. Can't get enough. She will get the hydro beast treatment either her or the Chernobyl. Will def get a better yield from her this time since she isn't root bound in a 1gal. She's way bigger than I expected her to be in this 3gal so I'm happy to see how her nugs will be once finished. Very dense nuggets just like most cookie cuts and crosses. Here she is pics were taken on Sunday


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 14, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Appreciate the love bro. Yea 3 and 4 are weird. I think they are Chem 3 leaners as they have some very sativa leaves but no more than 5 finger on them. Could be G13 too as I know nothing of what she looks like and they also have some weird alternating node leaves. It crazy never seen it before. I'll post pics of it later.
> 
> Your gonna love that Nightmare OG. If you get a Wifi leaner and the White Nightmare dad ups the yield like he's known for doing you should have a nice yielding berry haze og. Candyland is getting a huge following. Lots of people are buying clones of it since it won't be made again since the original parents are gone. If you have more I would look for male to f2 and add some cookie to other crosses you may have in mind. That stud is gonna put some nice OG flavors on all those. Can't wait to see what you get from them


Yeah could be anything bro lol. It will still be fire though, the frost already looks pretty nice 

Really looking forward to seeing what the nightmare does hey, pretty sure ive got an og leaning pheno at this stage as it has really fat, thick finger leaves and she smells musty, almost incense so it could be a straight mix. Either way she'll be nice!
I'll definitely cross the kens with the candyland too (if i can get these damn clones to work) so that will give me some more beans from gdp 

Man that platinum looks great already too, no doubt you will pull some dense nugs off her!!


----------



## Joedank (Apr 14, 2015)

that chem 3 looks fire . lotsa resin and strange leaf forms just like the momma.


----------



## Crazybear (Apr 14, 2015)

The silverback cross seems like it has some amazing potential, also wouldn't mind to try out some Chem/g13 f2 seeds either.

So is the stink like super strong and kills to whole house or does it just linger in your room?


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Apr 14, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> *UPDATE DAY 21 12/12 WEEK 3
> *
> Ok here's the latest update on these 5 beautiful Chem 3 x 88g13/hp ladies. They are all doing very well and I couldn't be any happier. Stanky dankness these girls are producing and very frosty for or 3 weeks from flip. When it's all said and done I believe I will truly love this cross. I think phenos #3 & #4 are Chem 3 dominate. Not sure as I've never grown it but I'm sure someone can chime in or whenever B has the time he will. I believe #5 is a Hashplant pheno as it is very very short and stocky. Branches are as hard as rocks for a plant so small. Should produce some hard dense nuggets.
> 
> ...


Very nice!

For only 21 days in, the resin production is great. And I can already tell that these colas are going to be huge. Diggity a lil jealous


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 14, 2015)

Joedank said:


> that chem 3 looks fire . lotsa resin and strange leaf forms just like the momma.


Great info bro I was wondering where it came from I figured it was Chem since the 88g13/hp is Hashplant dom and will have indica leaves. That pheno has sativa leaves but not as many as a true sativa. 



Crazybear said:


> The silverback cross seems like it has some amazing potential, also wouldn't mind to try out some Chem/g13 f2 seeds either.
> 
> So is the stink like super strong and kills to whole house or does it just linger in your room?


I'm sure some f2 of Chem 3 x 88g13/hp can make it to you. It stinks to high heaven bro making brand new carbon filter work. Soon as you open door to garage where tent is you smell them then when you open the tent it smacks you in the face. A couple of them has some other smells from the dad like floral incense. Terps are gonna be crazy. 

The Silverback Jack has some great potential. With all the Sour Diesel in this cross from both parents I'm expecting things to be very funky. But I think Jack Herer has put his stamp on a couple phenos as I get that Jack lemon spice type smell. Gonna have f2 of that too. I kept a very very very stinky male. Seems to lean to the Chem side of GG#4 and very frosty.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 14, 2015)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Very nice!
> 
> For only 21 days in, the resin production is great. And I can already tell that these colas are going to be huge. Diggity a lil jealous


Thanks bro yea I'm not surprised one bit but the resin production as Bodhi creates nothing but fire. Those colas are going to be huge I hope they don't get too dense as I really don't know where I'm gonna dry my buds yet. I did it in my closet and they went wayyy to fast. Shit I'm jealous of yours too bro those tubs are fuckin awesome!!!


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Apr 14, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Thanks bro yea I'm not surprised one bit but the resin production as Bodhi creates nothing but fire. Those colas are going to be huge I hope they don't get too dense as I really don't know where I'm gonna dry my buds yet. I did it in my closet and they went wayyy to fast. Shit I'm jealous of yours too bro those tubs are fuckin awesome!!!


Haha..we'll see. Maybe, maybe not.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 14, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah could be anything bro lol. It will still be fire though, the frost already looks pretty nice
> 
> Really looking forward to seeing what the nightmare does hey, pretty sure ive got an og leaning pheno at this stage as it has really fat, thick finger leaves and she smells musty, almost incense so it could be a straight mix. Either way she'll be nice!
> I'll definitely cross the kens with the candyland too (if i can get these damn clones to work) so that will give me some more beans from gdp
> ...


Man I've had some amazing luck with the strains I've grown recently. I've been seein great resin production very early which makes me have to give it up to the breeder. It's the genetics. 

I'm looking forward to seeing yours too. I hear nothing but rave reviews and a couple breeders are using it in crosses. I'm sure that some of The White is gonna show strong as its in both parents. I just realized that writing this lol no wonder why its a good cross; got The White, Blue Moonshine, OG, Blue Dream. Nothing but fire genetics. That Platinum I love her cant wait to see how big her nugs get.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 15, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Man I've had some amazing luck with the strains I've grown recently. I've been seein great resin production very early which makes me have to give it up to the breeder. It's the genetics.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing yours too. I hear nothing but rave reviews and a couple breeders are using it in crosses. I'm sure that some of The White is gonna show strong as its in both parents. I just realized that writing this lol no wonder why its a good cross; got The White, Blue Moonshine, OG, Blue Dream. Nothing but fire genetics. That Platinum I love her cant wait to see how big her nugs get.


You've also grown them damn well too bro, dont discount the fact you took good care of them. I talk to mine all the time and dunno if its me but my girls always stay pretty nice and healthy lol. 
Man I'm hanging to get this last cross done do i can see the progeny, I got a pink hair pheno from one of my crosses so it is showing the medicine man traits which is good, if it comes out half as dank as its original mum, it will be very potent and good medicine. The nightmare og will be interesting too, the smell from her is giving me a good feeling lol.
Also cant wait to get my platinums, they will be cloned though so I can keep it around on rotation!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 15, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> You've also grown them damn well too bro, dont discount the fact you took good care of them. I talk to mine all the time and dunno if its me but my girls always stay pretty nice and healthy lol.
> Man I'm hanging to get this last cross done do i can see the progeny, I got a pink hair pheno from one of my crosses so it is showing the medicine man traits which is good, if it comes out half as dank as its original mum, it will be very potent and good medicine. The nightmare og will be interesting too, the smell from her is giving me a good feeling lol.
> Also cant wait to get my platinums, they will be cloned though so I can keep it around on rotation!!


I don't discount the fact I took care of them well. It's not you bro I talk to them caress them and all  I bet you are excited to get the cross done you do some amazing stuff and a pink hair pheno I love the way those look. Would love to grow something that does that. I have some Plushberry f3 that may do that I think that pheno is in them. Nightmare OG will be special that one stays outta stock so you have a special one. I can't wait to see you do the Platinum Delights. Out of all those cookies you grew recently this will be the closest you get so you will love them. Many phenos in that one so you will find a keeper you like wether you want cookie dom or Blue Power dom or mix pheno. Mines is a mix pheno thought it was Blue Power dom on the structure when mom was in 1gal but on his clone run she has stretched really well and showed her GSC structure so it's def a mixed pheno. Looking forward to see your ladies and future babies


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 15, 2015)

Here's that weird alternating leaf from one of the Chem 3 x 88g13/hp phenos #3 or #4. Never seen this before

 

See how the leafs alternate like its a branch and has nodes. Never seen this before and I know this isn't from a indica Hashplant dom dad so has to be from Chem 3. Weird but cool


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 15, 2015)

Glad to know it's not just me lol. 
Thanks for the compliment man, appreciate it  this pink haired girl has wooed me well, she smells sweet like a honey dew melon already! 
I'm very excited to run the nightmare og and platinum delights too hey, from your descriptions it sounds like I'm in for a treat, the candylands are looking awesome too, just a bitch to clone  
Man that leaf is whack! I guess thats what happens with inbreeding


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 15, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Glad to know it's not just me lol.
> Thanks for the compliment man, appreciate it  this pink haired girl has wooed me well, she smells sweet like a honey dew melon already!
> I'm very excited to run the nightmare og and platinum delights too hey, from your descriptions it sounds like I'm in for a treat, the candylands are looking awesome too, just a bitch to clone
> Man that leaf is whack! I guess thats what happens with inbreeding


Yea it's not just you bro. I think a lot of us can say we do a lot of the same things with our ladies. We all love them so I know we treat them the same. A pink haired girl would woo me too I'm a sucker for sexy women  SinCity has fire and I'll be growing a lot more of their stuff here soon. All these test beans taking up the time for me to grow gear I've acquired. It's ok cus I'll get into my vault a lot over the rest of the year. Getting things in a nice rhythm so I should be popping seeds every month. I just had to retake clones from all the Chem 3 phenos again as none of them rooted. I'm hoping the ones I just took which will be mostercropped clones since they're in flower root or I'll be outta luck and have to try to reveg. I am hitting them with the pollen so I'll have f2s hopefully. Just don't wanna lose these and wanna give all of them a couple runs again before deciding which one is the best. That leaf is weird but cannabis does strange things!!


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 15, 2015)

i've been seeing that weird leaf here and there on a few of the SSDDs i've grown, but just one here and there--are you seeing them in multiple places on the same plant & just the chem strain? 

nice thread, @akhiymjames and some great test grows


----------



## ÉsÇ420PoT™ (Apr 15, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> yea quick glance and it does resemble lol those days are over for me tho. Tried it a few times def not my thing at all. I can see why Tony Montana was a beast on it tho cus thats the way I felt. The shit I was getting was very good way too good for me. I like psychedelics I'm a shrooms man but don't know where to get them where I'm at now and won't do acid anymore. Like the Molly too but stay away from it a lot cus I'll like it too much  just give me some top flight smoke and top shelf liquor or beer and I'm good!!!


Not trying to bvreak any rules or advocate anything ( and Im well aware that this post was made a while ago, so far this is where im at in your Journal) anyways, you can go online and buy spores and grow your own shrooms bro, I do it all the time.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 15, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea it's not just you bro. I think a lot of us can say we do a lot of the same things with our ladies. We all love them so I know we treat them the same. A pink haired girl would woo me too I'm a sucker for sexy women  SinCity has fire and I'll be growing a lot more of their stuff here soon. All these test beans taking up the time for me to grow gear I've acquired. It's ok cus I'll get into my vault a lot over the rest of the year. Getting things in a nice rhythm so I should be popping seeds every month. I just had to retake clones from all the Chem 3 phenos again as none of them rooted. I'm hoping the ones I just took which will be mostercropped clones since they're in flower root or I'll be outta luck and have to try to reveg. I am hitting them with the pollen so I'll have f2s hopefully. Just don't wanna lose these and wanna give all of them a couple runs again before deciding which one is the best. That leaf is weird but cannabis does strange things!!


Hell yeah man, treat em well and they produce well, I believe  i'll keep you posted on the link haired girl too!! 
Yeah the testing does stop you using acquired gear but at least you trust the breeders your testing for so you know they'll be fire anyway! 
I checked my clones again today, no idea whats goin on with the og and candylands  must be too wet or somethin! I hope you can get your chems to root up too!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 15, 2015)

ÉsÇ420PoT™ said:


> Not trying to bvreak any rules or advocate anything ( and Im well aware that this post was made a while ago, so far this is where im at in your Journal) anyways, you can go online and buy spores and grow your own shrooms bro, I do it all the time.


Yea I know I have a buddy back in Maryland that used to do it I know nothing about it except I know everything must be super clean when doing them. I think he was doing rice cakes but that's not my expertise and I don't feel comfortable growing them myself. I'd rather get some I know is good and won't kill me lol cus thats what I prolly would do if I made em


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 15, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hell yeah man, treat em well and they produce well, I believe  i'll keep you posted on the link haired girl too!!
> Yeah the testing does stop you using acquired gear but at least you trust the breeders your testing for so you know they'll be fire anyway!
> I checked my clones again today, no idea whats goin on with the og and candylands  must be too wet or somethin! I hope you can get your chems to root up too!!


Mos def TLC is what they need most and I try to give it to them as much as I can. Yea def keep me posted on her I bet she's a beauty. Yea testing does slow me down from growing other gear but I wouldn't be bringing the gear in here if I didn't think it would be fire. Plus if a breeder ask I can't say no. That's what Motarebel did they asked me so how can I saw no it's just not in me when I know I can help someone. 

Man that's weird bro your clones ain't rooting. You using a cloner? I'm gonna make one tomorrow a small one prolly 8 site. I need to speed it up some now that I have the space to run more and I'm trying to keep so what if a perpetual going every month. The water cloning is too slow for that especially when I can't get them to root. Crazy thing is I got gifted some GG#4 cuts a lil over week and a half ago and the biggest cut had two roots in 5 days. Iono why those didn't root but hopefully I get these to


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 15, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> i've been seeing that weird leaf here and there on a few of the SSDDs i've grown, but just one here and there--are you seeing them in multiple places on the same plant & just the chem strain?
> 
> nice thread, @akhiymjames and some great test grows


Really wow that's amazing. I've never seen it before and yes it's just on one of the phenos but I do have another pheno very similar so I'll have to see what that one looks like but yea I'm seeing them multiple places on the plants. Weird but someone said Chem is known for doing it but now that you've seen it on SSDD makes me wonder what may cause this. Appreciate the love and more to come. I need to transplant Motarebel testers and I will tomorrow after I get off work and get some more base soil. Glad you came through


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 16, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Mos def TLC is what they need most and I try to give it to them as much as I can. Yea def keep me posted on her I bet she's a beauty. Yea testing does slow me down from growing other gear but I wouldn't be bringing the gear in here if I didn't think it would be fire. Plus if a breeder ask I can't say no. That's what Motarebel did they asked me so how can I saw no it's just not in me when I know I can help someone.
> 
> Man that's weird bro your clones ain't rooting. You using a cloner? I'm gonna make one tomorrow a small one prolly 8 site. I need to speed it up some now that I have the space to run more and I'm trying to keep so what if a perpetual going every month. The water cloning is too slow for that especially when I can't get them to root. Crazy thing is I got gifted some GG#4 cuts a lil over week and a half ago and the biggest cut had two roots in 5 days. Iono why those didn't root but hopefully I get these to


Totally mate, kindness and respect for everything I say 
As long as we're growing it's all good hey, you're testing and enjoying the new stuff, I admire that!

Yeah clones are weird bro, my cross, thr clones rooted in 8 days, the candyland and night og i had to take more clones today and hope they work, last chance really! I just use rockwool on a heat mat, the water cloner i made leaks water hard core so cant use it yet  this method usually works for me well, these girls just seem harder to clone for some reason!

Numbers 1 and 8 of my girls are the front runners so far, both smell delicious, have early resin and look like they'll have big colas  number 1 is the pink pistil and she definitely smells like the medicine man so higher cbd as well hopefully!


----------



## Joedank (Apr 16, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Really wow that's amazing. I've never seen it before and yes it's just on one of the phenos but I do have another pheno very similar so I'll have to see what that one looks like but yea I'm seeing them multiple places on the plants. Weird but someone said Chem is known for doing it but now that you've seen it on SSDD makes me wonder what may cause this. Appreciate the love and more to come. I need to transplant Motarebel testers and I will tomorrow after I get off work and get some more base soil. Glad you came through


enviro stresses can cause leaf mutations (aphid bite , mite bite ect...) or just a fan ... i just learned that i thpught it was mostly inherited trait..


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 16, 2015)

What's shaking bro ?


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 16, 2015)

Joedank said:


> enviro stresses can cause leaf mutations (aphid bite , mite bite ect...) or just a fan ... i just learned that i thpught it was mostly inherited trait..


Good info bro I never knew that. Only thing I can think of is the fan cus it was by it and still is a lil cus I have no pests none of that. I always thought it was genetic traits that show mutations. Just shows you lots of factors can determine things when growing cannabis


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 16, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> What's shaking bro ?


Chillin bro just got in house about to tend to the plants in a lil. Gotta transplant these testers and the Fruity Pebble OG. Trying to root some cuts too. Tired from work


----------



## Kind Sir (Apr 16, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Here's that weird alternating leaf from one of the Chem 3 x 88g13/hp phenos #3 or #4. Never seen this before
> 
> View attachment 3395843
> 
> See how the leafs alternate like its a branch and has nodes. Never seen this before and I know this isn't from a indica Hashplant dom dad so has to be from Chem 3. Weird but cool


Is that from genetics? I have few weird little things like thst as well.

Looks awesome man


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 19, 2015)

*UPDATE DAY 28 12/12 WEEK 4

Chem 3 x 88g13/hp

#1*





*#2*





*#3*





*#4*





*#5*


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 19, 2015)

Kind Sir said:


> Is that from genetics? I have few weird little things like thst as well.
> 
> Looks awesome man


Genetics or environment conditions. I believe its genetics tho as its only on the Bodhi testers.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 19, 2015)

*UPDATE 28 12/12 WEEK 4

Platinum Delights
*


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 19, 2015)

Shit bro has it been snowing in your grow room looking very nice very odd looking plant sure the smoke will be nice!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 20, 2015)

Nice update bro, some insanely frosty buds there


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 20, 2015)

Yea everything in the flower tent is super frosty and I'm very excited to see them finish out. For being only 4 weeks in some of them are just really putting out. Update on Silverback Jack, Chernobyl, and Platinum Cookies coming up along with the set of testers in veg


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 20, 2015)

Damn everything's looking awesome bro...we gonna have to get up and do a taste test lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 20, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Shit bro has it been snowing in your grow room looking very nice very odd looking plant sure the smoke will be nice!


That's what I said when I looked in there yesterday. Some of these are really putting out the frost and some of them changed over night on how frosty they are. Yea I think the weird leaf pheno of Chem 3 x 88g13/hp is gonna be fire. It's on two of the phenos which look the exact same and the frost they put out changed in a few days to be more frosty than phenos #1 & #2


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 20, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Damn everything's looking awesome bro...we gonna have to get up and do a taste test lol


Appreciate he love bro and you already know. I hope your still around when these are finished as I would love for you to sample these. Let me know if you still making move or not so we can get up soon


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 20, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Appreciate he love bro and you already know. I hope your still around when these are finished as I would love for you to sample these. Let me know if you still making move or not so we can get up soon


Making a move bro but not to Co. any time soon...moving closer to the wife's job for now...still will only be an hour away from the Queen City so you know what's up !


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 20, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Making a move bro but not to Co. any time soon...moving closer to the wife's job for now...still will only be an hour away from the Queen City so you know what's up !


Ok sounds good bro glad yall staying around. I need someone I can kick it with and talk about growing. Soon as something gets done and is cured good we gonna blow it down.


----------



## Crazybear (Apr 20, 2015)

Those are all looking really good and kind of surprised you have that much frost on the leaves already. I don't know how you guys do it in the illegal states. I grow in my townhome closet and still get paranoid as fuck when the landlord comes even though it's legal LOL.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 20, 2015)

Crazybear said:


> Those are all looking really good and kind of surprised you have that much frost on the leaves already. I don't know how you guys do it in the illegal states. I grow in my townhome closet and still get paranoid as fuck when the landlord comes even though it's legal LOL.


Yea I'm a lil shocked but not much as the genetics is what produces it and SinCity and Bodhi has great genetics. Bro I tell you I'm very paranoid everyday believe me when I say but honestly I'm at peace. I don't have people over nobody knows what I do except people I can truly trust. I don't do stupid things and draw attention so I don't worry too much cus if I did I wouldn't be able to grow these beautiful plants. I wouldn't even have a setup or nothing. I just always try to think positive so good things can happen. Hopefully one day I won't have to worry anymore


----------



## Crazybear (Apr 20, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I'm a lil shocked but not much as the genetics is what produces it and SinCity and Bodhi has great genetics. Bro I tell you I'm very paranoid everyday believe me when I say but honestly I'm at peace. I don't have people over nobody knows what I do except people I can truly trust. I don't do stupid things and draw attention so I don't worry too much cus if I did I wouldn't be able to grow these beautiful plants. I wouldn't even have a setup or nothing. I just always try to think positive so good things can happen. Hopefully one day I won't have to worry anymore


Hopefully it won't be too much longer before this prohibition ends. But it's interesting though how much different the culture is here in CO, I know like ~5 growers myself and nearly my whole department smokes but here no one gives a shit. I'm more scared the landlord is going to try and revise the lease agreement to get rid of it than I am of the police, thieves, etc. Like hell I have my window open and you can easily see my 600w mh kick on at 8pm but that doesn't even worry me. Besides the landlord, heat issues as the days get warmer and the fact I don't have a screen on my window (bugs) are my main concerns. Hell just yesterday the police had pulled someone over into our parking lot as I was smoking a joint and he didn't even give me a second glance.


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 21, 2015)

Amen brother...we'll be legal one day !


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 21, 2015)

Crazybear said:


> Hopefully it won't be too much longer before this prohibition ends. But it's interesting though how much different the culture is here in CO, I know like ~5 growers myself and nearly my whole department smokes but here no one gives a shit. I'm more scared the landlord is going to try and revise the lease agreement to get rid of it than I am of the police, thieves, etc. Like hell I have my window open and you can easily see my 600w mh kick on at 8pm but that doesn't even worry me. Besides the landlord, heat issues as the days get warmer and the fact I don't have a screen on my window (bugs) are my main concerns. Hell just yesterday the police had pulled someone over into our parking lot as I was smoking a joint and he didn't even give me a second glance.


Your biggest threat IMHO would be thieves since the culture is widely accepted now it's gonna be hard for landlords to keep it out of places. Either get sight the program or don't make money unless crimes gets to bad from it but you will have those places around that don't want it for the simple fact everyone doesn't accept it and like it so there will be those places. Hell I wish I didn't have to worry about the police as that's my only worry. I have no worries about people thieving as nobody knows what I do and I have legal guns so they can try all they want lol


----------



## Joedank (Apr 21, 2015)

pic of the #4 i think i see a nanner ?? might be the glare from all those trichs !!


----------



## Joedank (Apr 21, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> *UPDATE DAY 28 12/12 WEEK 4
> 
> Chem 3 x 88g13/hp
> #4*


this one top right??


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 21, 2015)

I think you're seeing glare off the stem of a fan leaf maybe .


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 21, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Amen brother...we'll be legal one day !


It will happen one day but I just want to see progress happening. Everything keeps getting knocked back down once it gets steam. Hopefully this medical things goes through this year


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 21, 2015)

Joedank said:


> this one top right??





skunkwreck said:


> I think you're seeing glare off the stem of a fan leaf maybe .


Damn it does look like its a nanner right there but I can't tell for sure from the pics but it surely looks like it. I've been looking all these over like crazy for nanners and sacks but haven't seen any yet soon as I get home I will check #4 out

It looks like it could be the stem of fan leave like skunk said but won't know for sure till I can check


----------



## Joedank (Apr 21, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Damn it does look like its a nanner right there but I can't tell for sure from the pics but it surely looks like it. I've been looking all these over like crazy for nanners and sacks but haven't seen any yet soon as I get home I will check #4 out
> 
> It looks like it could be the stem of fan leave like skunk said but won't know for sure till I can check


like is said if you cant see it in person it probly aint there... running so much dank bound to be a little male action


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 21, 2015)

Joedank said:


> like is said if you cant see it in person it probly aint there... running so much dank bound to be a little male action


Yea two sets of testers flowering right now so I've been trying to stay on top of watching for herms. Haven't had any stress during flowering so I'm hopeful that no male action shows up but not big deal if it's a nanner. Most likely will not show in subsequent clone runs. Soon as I get home I'll let you guys know.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 21, 2015)

*UPDATE DAY 29 12/12 WEEK 5
*
Here's and update on the Silverback Jack. All I can say is super frosty. The GG#4 mom has def passed on her very frosty traits as these are very frosty. Looks like most of these phenos will be 9-10 weekers. One may be longer than that but we will see. I've had some strains finish very fast towards the end. Smells range from sour rotten chem to sour cotton candy to fruit stripe gum to perm solution. Very crazy smells. Getting nothing but plain water and Stum Tea Sweetner from here on out. Here are the ladies as of yesterday

*#1
 
 

#4

 

*


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 21, 2015)

*UPDATE DAY 29 12/12 WEEK 5
*
_Silverback Jack 
_
*#5
 *


*#6
 
 

#7
 
 
*


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Apr 21, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Really wow that's amazing. I've never seen it before and yes it's just on one of the phenos but I do have another pheno very similar so I'll have to see what that one looks like but yea I'm seeing them multiple places on the plants. Weird but someone said Chem is known for doing it but now that you've seen it on SSDD makes me wonder what may cause this. Appreciate the love and more to come. I need to transplant Motarebel testers and I will tomorrow after I get off work and get some more base soil. Glad you came through





akhiymjames said:


> Here's that weird alternating leaf from one of the Chem 3 x 88g13/hp phenos #3 or #4. Never seen this before
> 
> View attachment 3395843
> 
> See how the leafs alternate like its a branch and has nodes. Never seen this before and I know this isn't from a indica Hashplant dom dad so has to be from Chem 3. Weird but cool


 How Bout this lil tard self topped Skunk Berry..thinkin itll have that retarded strength.....LOL


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 21, 2015)

QuestforKnowledge said:


> View attachment 3401036 How Bout this lil tard self topped Skunk Berry..thinkin itll have that retarded strength.....LOL


Lol you may I've nocticed some mutant plants seem to be very strong. I've had a few that self topped themselves. I actually have a 3 node alternating node SFVOG BX tester. Has 3 nodes from a seedling and the nodes alternated from seedling. Can't wait to see what it does for you bro


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 21, 2015)

Wicked looking girls there James, the silverback doesnt look to be a big yielder, but looks damn frosty, hopefully it will be as potent as she looks


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 21, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Wicked looking girls there James, the silverback doesnt look to be a big yielder, but looks damn frosty, hopefully it will be as potent as she looks


Oh bro they haven't even kicked into high gear yet. These babies will stack!!! Two testers ahead of me right now and those babies are stacking. Buds haven't even began to swell so don't count them out yet. #6 & #7 are the biggest of them all and #1 & #5 are in 1gal too. These babies stretch with Sour D, Jack Herer and Chem in them. #4 was the smallest but looks to be the frostiest. I can't wait for these to be done and I got a 5 pack on reserve too. Crazy phenos all frosty!!!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 21, 2015)

Ah ok man, I dont mind being proven wrong, especially in this case lol. Here's cheers to lots of big buds...and beers


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 29, 2015)

*UPDATE DAY 35 12/12 WEEK 5
*
Ok here the latest update on Chem 3 x 88g13/hp. Everything is looking amazing very very frosty and they really haven't even begun to really swell yet. Gonna see some amazing changes in the next 4 weeks. I can def say for sure I have 3 different phenos out of the 5 females I have. All look to have at least 4 more weeks for sure but the short squat pheno #5 is ahead of them all by a week or so. #1 and #2 are really fading and I topdressed with some supersoil but it may not help so we shall see. The frost on them isn't all on the fans like #3 and #4 but the calyxs are glistening. Next run on them they will be much greener and I believe the wil get very frosty to the fans like #3 and #4. Really enjoying the run and I've just been cruising watching these ladies grow. Very low maintenance and not finicky at all. No intersex traits on any of the females which is lovely. Ready for swelling season to begin. Here they are from Sunday 

*#1*
















*#2*


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 29, 2015)

*UPDATE DAY 35 12/12 WEEK 5

Chem 3 x 88g13/hp

#3*
















*#4*
















*#5*


----------



## herbganji (Apr 29, 2015)

Beautiful stuff man

Yummy


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 29, 2015)

when are you expecting the swelling to begin?..... i am at 7 weeks with my golden gages and am still waiting for the nice swell to start.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 29, 2015)

herbganji said:


> Beautiful stuff man
> 
> Yummy


Thanks for the love as always bro. The plants doing all the work I'm just giving them water and a tea every other week. Giving tea sweetener every week now. I'm just sitting back and enjoying the ride!!!



jesus of Cannabis said:


> when are you expecting the swelling to begin?..... i am at 7 weeks with my golden gages and am still waiting for the nice swell to start.


Honestly bro it all depends on the genetics. Your growing a sativa dom strain I believe which is prolly gonna be 10 weeks so the swelling should start to kick in. But like I said comes down to genetics but I think the swelling on the Chem 3 has started its just not going as fast as I want lol but it's only week 6 now as this update was from Sunday but usually 7 weeks when they really start packing the weight on but yours may take lil longer depending on how long it takes to finish. Don't be surprised if you see some massive swelling overnight and the next week or so


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 29, 2015)

*UPDATE DAY 35 12/12 WEEK 5
*
These pics are from Sunday Of Silverback Jack. All of them are doing superb. Ultra frosty and very stinky!!! Terpine profile on these ladies are insane. Smells ranging from lemon candy diesel to rotten chem diesel to lemon chemical solution. Can't wait till swelling season really kicks in. It's gonna be some nice yielders in them and a couple will be low to average. All have great structure except #5 who is very lanky. It's safe to say the stretch is over. Ready for the swelling to kick in. These girls have at least 4 more weeks for sure I think 5 will be best but #4 my finish a lil faster as she's ahead of the rest. No intersex traits on any of the ladies which is great news and now I'm just sitting back watching them ripe up. Here they are as of Sunday

#1











#4






#5











#6











#7


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 29, 2015)

*UPDATE DAY 35 12/12 WEEK 5
*
Man I love my keeper I have of this Platinum Delight strain. Really looks amazing and even better than the seed run. I thought she was a nice mixed pheno leaner more to Blue Power but since this girl isn't rootbound and has room for roots to grow she really showed how Platinum GSC dominate she is. The sped up growth comes from Blue Power tho and her smell is def from dad straight Sour Dubb and Master Kush. I already have another clone rooted and as soon as she's able to give up another baby I'm gonna run her in my hydro system. I wanna get a nice amount from her and she how beasty she gets.

DAY 34 last round











DAY 35 this round


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 29, 2015)

Well like always girls look awesome bro but that last photo takes the cake she is amazing 

Keep her going forsure that frost is awesome keep up the good job lots of girls to keep happy you must be a busy man with them all


----------



## herbganji (Apr 29, 2015)

Epic frost for sure...jelly haha

Yummy


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 29, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Well like always girls look awesome bro but that last photo takes the cake she is amazing
> 
> Keep her going forsure that frost is awesome keep up the good job lots of girls to keep happy you must be a busy man with them all


Appreciate the love as always bro. Yea I'm very surprised she's putting out the way she is but this is second run of her and she got treated way better than first run. But yea I love how potent she is and her terpine profile straight sour kush when you smell her and break her down but taste like straight sugar cookies when smoked. I'm gonna run her in the hydro system cus I love her that much and I wanna stock up on flowers of her. 

Bro I really haven't given them a whole lot of love cus of work and being a dad. They've been doing everything own their own except for water and a tea. I'm glad all of them have been very low maintenance cus I wouldn't know what to do lol



herbganji said:


> Epic frost for sure...jelly haha
> 
> Yummy


Thanks bro you gonna have some stuff like this soon. I got you


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 29, 2015)

Man, all looking amazing bro! The frost on the silverback jack and the platinum is wicked! The chem 3 x88g13hp will be a nice couchlock by the looks of it too


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 29, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Man, all looking amazing bro! The frost on the silverback jack and the platinum is wicked! The chem 3 x88g13hp will be a nice couchlock by the looks of it too


Thanks for the love bro appreciate it. The frost on the SinCity gear is crazy and on Bodhi too. I hope it is a couchlock too cus I'm in need of something to knock me out so I can sleep. I'm barely getting a few hours a night if that.

Sad about Chernobyl she's seeded up. Oh well she's the only one and she was right by the tent door and I had it open for some air. I really don't even have everything full gear yet. Saving some power right now but it will be soon. I'll have her going again soon hopefully.


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 29, 2015)

I missed what happened, herm or rogue pollen?



akhiymjames said:


> Thanks for the love bro appreciate it. The frost on the SinCity gear is crazy and on Bodhi too. I hope it is a couchlock too cus I'm in need of something to knock me out so I can sleep. I'm barely getting a few hours a night if that.
> 
> Sad about Chernobyl she's seeded up. Oh well she's the only one and she was right by the tent door and I had it open for some air. I really don't even have everything full gear yet. Saving some power right now but it will be soon. I'll have her going again soon hopefully.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 29, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I missed what happened, herm or rogue pollen?


Rogue pollen bro no herms at all. I'm an amateur when it comes to dealing with males. I'll take the small 2x2 tent I have in the opposite corner upstairs so this won't happen again. No herms bro thank god


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 29, 2015)

Damn bro, sad about the chernobyl! But at least you got some new beans to try lol. 
I'll have to grab a pic of my nightmare og, she is just 2 stems with the fattest golfball buds on top hey, has an almost incense, musty smell, she's definitely an og dominant


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 29, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Rogue pollen bro no herms at all. I'm an amateur when it comes to dealing with males. I'll take the small 2x2 tent I have in the opposite corner upstairs so this won't happen again. No herms bro thank god


I like little accidents like this. Who's the father?
Volunteering for tester duty right aways.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 30, 2015)

Hey bro, here's the pic of that nightmare og, looking pretty dank to me! Which parent do you reckon she's taking after? I reckon the white nightmare eh? A pic of all the girls too, not bad for cfls and fluro's hey


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 30, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I like little accidents like this. Who's the father?
> Volunteering for tester duty right aways.


One of two fathers for sure as they are the only ones I had around which are Chem 3 x 88g13/hp or Silverback Jack(GG#4 x SourJack). The Chem 3 cross will add very strong branches to the viney like Chernobyl, up the yield, make her stack better as the nodes are super tight and the smell on him was a funky chem piney hashplant incense. 

The Silverback Jack dad should add strong structure too. Should do everything the Chem 3 cross will do except the nodes aren't as tight. Smell is way different tho rotten chem diesel funk with light lemon pine undertones. Both males were super frosty, funky and stinky. I got you bro. I'm gonna run some myself as I'm here explaining the possibilities to you I'm thinking whatever dad it is it could be fire!!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 30, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey bro, here's the pic of that nightmare og, looking pretty dank to me! Which parent do you reckon she's taking after? I reckon the white nightmare eh? A pic of all the girls too, not bad for cfls and fluro's hey
> View attachment 3407814 View attachment 3407815


Bro she looks amazing!!! I'm loving the way she looks. She's looking like a nice mix pheno. As she gets further along I can tell you more but I can tell you she has the very strong structure of White Nightmare and he doesn't add major branching but ups the yield tremendously. Those buds are gonna swell bro. He lets the mom shine through a lot but adds nice qualities. You may get some of the Blue Dream added in too. It's gonna be interesting to see how she turns out in the end. And bro cfls and flouro will do nice stuff when used right and enough for the size of the plants and space.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 30, 2015)

Rough day guys got two flat tires. Having trouble getting a cab just fuckin crazy. Hate this but the day isn't over so hopefully it gets better


----------



## herbganji (Apr 30, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Rough day guys got two flat tires. Having trouble getting a cab just fuckin crazy. Hate this but the day isn't over so hopefully it gets better


It'll get better bro hang in there. Wish I could help

Yummy


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 30, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Rough day guys got two flat tires. Having trouble getting a cab just fuckin crazy. Hate this but the day isn't over so hopefully it gets better


Oh bro that is a f#@ked start to any day long as your still safe getting flats can be damage a friend of mine had his tyre blow up on the highway and almost went in off a bridge but hit one of the side rails 

Shit it's two cant even use your spare I had the same thing happen had a flat and my spare was flat stuck in the middle of no where and phone was dead had to drive on the flat for 5 miles lol found a random tyre place and they had my size was lucky my rim was and still is stuffed 

Get your self a lotto ticket things can only get better and get some mc loving of your lady


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 30, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Oh bro that is a f#@ked start to any day long as your still safe getting flats can be damage a friend of mine had his tyre blow up on the highway and almost went in off a bridge but hit one of the side rails
> 
> Shit it's two cant even use your spare I had the same thing happen had a flat and my spare was flat stuck in the middle of no where and phone was dead had to drive on the flat for 5 miles lol found a random tyre place and they had my size was lucky my rim was and still is stuffed
> 
> Get your self a lotto ticket things can only get better and get some mc loving of your lady


Bro who you telling. That's the main thing I'm glad didn't happen cuz I travel highway everyday to get to work. That's what happened to me today bro the spare was flat lol I just got cab and new tires so I'm on way back to my car. Crazy day but it can only get better from here. Appreciate the good vibes bro


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 30, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Rough day guys got two flat tires. Having trouble getting a cab just fuckin crazy. Hate this but the day isn't over so hopefully it gets better


2? Wtf, how?


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 30, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> 2? Wtf, how?


Crazy right. Two nails bro. Nail in each tire. What are the fucking odds of that? Mrs might lose her job too she got into it big time with somebody at work..very bad day today so everybody wish me some good luck


----------



## herbganji (Apr 30, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Crazy right. Two nails bro. Nail in each tire. What are the fucking odds of that? Mrs might lose her job too she got into it big time with somebody at work..very bad day today so everybody wish me some good luck


Good luck man. Great vibes your way.

Yummy


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 30, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Bro she looks amazing!!! I'm loving the way she looks. She's looking like a nice mix pheno. As she gets further along I can tell you more but I can tell you she has the very strong structure of White Nightmare and he doesn't add major branching but ups the yield tremendously. Those buds are gonna swell bro. He lets the mom shine through a lot but adds nice qualities. You may get some of the Blue Dream added in too. It's gonna be interesting to see how she turns out in the end. And bro cfls and flouro will do nice stuff when used right and enough for the size of the plants and space.


Cheers bro, I'm very happy with how she looks too, I hope you're right bro, would love a bit of the blue dream to come through too, the smell I'm not sure where it comes from, reminds me of the moonshine so who knows where that will go lol. Eirher way, she is starting to stack real well and its only week 4 for her  
Sorry to hear of your car troubles bro, sounds like you had a hard day, hopefully tomorrow is a better day for you!!


----------



## herbganji (Apr 30, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Cheers bro, I'm very happy with how she looks too, I hope you're right bro, would love a bit of the blue dream to come through too, the smell I'm not sure where it comes from, reminds me of the moonshine so who knows where that will go lol. Eirher way, she is starting to stack real well and its only week 4 for her
> Sorry to hear of your car troubles bro, sounds like you had a hard day, hopefully tomorrow is a better day for you!!


I meant to say great job on what you have going on man. Beautiful stuff right there. Hope you cloned gaga

Yummy


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 30, 2015)

herbganji said:


> I meant to say great job on what you have going on man. Beautiful stuff right there. Hope you cloned gaga
> 
> Yummy


Thanks man  
Yep, got cuttings of all of them, my 5 crosses, the 2 candylands and the nightmare og!!


----------



## herbganji (Apr 30, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Thanks man
> Yep, got cuttings of all of them, my 5 crosses, the 2 candylands and the nightmare og!!


Fucking awesome...I'm jelly on that haha. Wonder what they'd look like under 600w.

Yummy


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 30, 2015)

Oh man, under a 600, they'd be MASSIVE lol


----------



## herbganji (Apr 30, 2015)

I can only imagine

Yummy


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 30, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Cheers bro, I'm very happy with how she looks too, I hope you're right bro, would love a bit of the blue dream to come through too, the smell I'm not sure where it comes from, reminds me of the moonshine so who knows where that will go lol. Eirher way, she is starting to stack real well and its only week 4 for her
> Sorry to hear of your car troubles bro, sounds like you had a hard day, hopefully tomorrow is a better day for you!!


Well you know the White Nightmare has Blue Moonshine in it so that's where that smell is coming from. It's good to here that some of the genes down the line are stil showing up and not bred out. She will stack tho I gaurantee it. The dad makes those buds huge!!! 

The day has been much better since I got the car back rolling. Got some smoke from a buddy says its Tangie. It has nice Tangerine Skunk smell to it good smoke but I'm ready to smoke something from my grow. I don't grow the very best but I have never gotten anything better than what I grow off the streets unless it came from Cali. Once I harvest I'll never have to get anything from off anybody else again. Not complaint either cuz it was free and it's good but I like perfect trimmed cured buds that are super potent


----------



## Crazybear (Apr 30, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Rough day guys got two flat tires. Having trouble getting a cab just fuckin crazy. Hate this but the day isn't over so hopefully it gets better


Well shit, at least your day makes me not feel so bad about how shitty mine was. 

Everything seems to be looking good in your garden. Those Chernobyl seeds should be fun to test, hopefully you find one with a solid amount of that Chernobyl flavor. I had some from a dispensary that tasted like limes but sweet.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 30, 2015)

Crazybear said:


> Well shit, at least your day makes me not feel so bad about how shitty mine was.
> 
> Everything seems to be looking good in your garden. Those Chernobyl seeds should be fun to test, hopefully you find one with a solid amount of that Chernobyl flavor. I had some from a dispensary that tasted like limes but sweet.


Sorry about you having a bad day too bro. Shit happens could be much worse. 

Yea the garden is looking well and I'm just a tiny bit surprised only cuz I haven't tended to them like I want but they act like I have . The Chernobyl seeds are gonna be interesting to see what father it is. Your spot on to what she smells and taste like cuz that what mines is smelling like. Even tho she's seeded she's still super frosty. There are some buds not pollinated so I'll get to taste her for sure. Looking forward to running her again since this happened


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 30, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Well you know the White Nightmare has Blue Moonshine in it so that's where that smell is coming from. It's good to here that some of the genes down the line are stil showing up and not bred out. She will stack tho I gaurantee it. The dad makes those buds huge!!!
> 
> The day has been much better since I got the car back rolling. Got some smoke from a buddy says its Tangie. It has nice Tangerine Skunk smell to it good smoke but I'm ready to smoke something from my grow. I don't grow the very best but I have never gotten anything better than what I grow off the streets unless it came from Cali. Once I harvest I'll never have to get anything from off anybody else again. Not complaint either cuz it was free and it's good but I like perfect trimmed cured buds that are super potent


Yes very true bro, I seem to just find that incense smelling pheno in a lot of blueberry crosses, doesnt taste the best but that terpene seems to get me very relaxed without being too stoned, love it!! I have no doubt she will stack hard from here on, she hasnt even had the swell treatment yet!! 
Glad to hear you got your car sorted man and glad you got some smoke too, even if it isnt your own


----------



## akhiymjames (May 1, 2015)

*UPDATE DAY 56 VEG FROM SEED*



Ok here's the latest update on these testers. They are doing lovely too. They're not a big as they should be because of the very late transplant but I must say these are some very strong plants to have survived without missing a beat really except not being as big as they should be but I'll make sure once these babies are flowered out they will show their stuff. The SFVOG BX is really loving the hot supersoil mix I made. I noticed that these are begin for more food than the Purple Urkle hybrid. I have the Urkle hybrids in base soil and they are doing just perfect. I actually haven't transplanted those yet cus they are growing really slow and tight. They weren't even rootbound when I went to transplant them. They'll get up canned tomorrow. 

The growth on the SFVOG BX is very vigorous and very uniform right now through veg. I usually can spot a lot of differences but not too much with these. The smell on them are mostly fuel funky OG slight lemon with a lil spice. Can't wait to get them flowered out Since I've never even grown an OG let alone and OG hybrid. I'm actually getting a cutting of the mom here soon so will be great to see how they compare. The Urkle hybrid are pretty uniform but I see some slight differences. The runt has really caught up with them and seems to be the most vigorous. I thinl they'll spread their wing once they get out the solos. I checked this morning and I can finally see roots really at the bottom. Very slow growth but otherwise very healthy. Smells of earthy grape pine cones can't wait to see how these get further. Sorry for a long awaited update. I'll veg these for a couple more weeks then I'll flip them. I may top the OGs as they are very tall natural. Here are the babies



*SVFOG x Longbottom Leaf*















*Purple Urkle x Purple Indica BX3*


----------



## akhiymjames (May 1, 2015)

I need good vibes and prayers sent my way. Something was wrong with my gas meter and I didn't think he would have to go inside the garage with the pilot but he did and you already know he smelled everything. I'm at work shitting bricks right now scared as a motherfucker. Pray for me guys and gals really need it this time. Damn smh


----------



## a senile fungus (May 1, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I need good vibes and prayers sent my way. Something was wrong with my gas meter and I didn't think he would have to go inside the garage with the pilot but he did and you already know he smelled everything. I'm at work shitting bricks right now scared as a motherfucker. Pray for me guys and gals really need it this time. Damn smh


Vibes already sent. Stay well.


----------



## herbganji (May 1, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I need good vibes and prayers sent my way. Something was wrong with my gas meter and I didn't think he would have to go inside the garage with the pilot but he did and you already know he smelled everything. I'm at work shitting bricks right now scared as a motherfucker. Pray for me guys and gals really need it this time. Damn smh



I don't even know what to say man....fuck? I feel like that's not good enough. Just relax, deep breaths...let me know what's up asap. Epic vibes your way

Yummy


----------



## akhiymjames (May 1, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Vibes already sent. Stay well.





herbganji said:


> I don't even know what to say man....fuck? I feel like that's not good enough. Just relax, deep breaths...let me know what's up asap. Epic vibes your way
> 
> Yummy


I appreciate it guys very much. I'm good honestly I know what I do and the risk I take. Won't let anything happen to my family just fucking sucks. I would've done something if I would've known he had to go in there but it's all good.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 1, 2015)

My grandma does exaggerate a lil too so it may not be a big deal he could've been a stoner too but I'll figure out more and let you guys know more when I get home. If you don't hear from me in the next couple days then you know wassup


----------



## herbganji (May 1, 2015)

You're good man. Noone with a fucking heart would ever fuck with someone's garden let alone call the boys on em. I want to believe people are better than that. You have awesome vibes and legit karma floating around you man. Keep ya head up and keep they heads ringin haha. Ding ding dong.

Yummy


----------



## akhiymjames (May 1, 2015)

Well the only reason I'm tripping is cus my family. I just don't know if he's the type to tell somebody to have them come back or tell the Feds. I have legal guns so nobody wants to come in my house my family knows how to use them so that's all I'm worried about. 

The Feds I'm good. NC law is only 8 months max for under 10lbs and $1000 fine. I can do that easily just don't want to  but I've had a few scares and I've always been blessed so hopefully the lucky streak continues.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 1, 2015)

Shit bro, positive vibes coming your way, I'll keep everything crossed nothin comes of it. 
Fark, the dude would be stupid to dob you in, you'd know it was him, he wouldnt want retribution for it! 
Fark, its what kept me out of jail for so long, having a bikie gang behind me, no one wanted to even come close to my property lol. You'll be sweet bro


----------



## akhiymjames (May 1, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Shit bro, positive vibes coming your way, I'll keep everything crossed nothin comes of it.
> Fark, the dude would be stupid to dob you in, you'd know it was him, he wouldnt want retribution for it!
> Fark, its what kept me out of jail for so long, having a bikie gang behind me, no one wanted to even come close to my property lol. You'll be sweet bro


Honestly bro I think I'm good after hearing the whole story from my grandma. He didn't see any plants but just smelled so honestly I think I'm good. That's what I was telling my Mrs and my grandma that he would be stupid to tell as he would have to be listed as an informant. That would be really dumb. I'm more worried about somebody trying to come back fareal but I'm ready if they do that's all I gotta say


----------



## Crazybear (May 1, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Honestly bro I think I'm good after hearing the whole story from my grandma. He didn't see any plants but just smelled so honestly I think I'm good. That's what I was telling my Mrs and my grandma that he would be stupid to tell as he would have to be listed as an informant. That would be really dumb. I'm more worried about somebody trying to come back fareal but I'm ready if they do that's all I gotta say


Well damn when it rains it pours for you. I'd pass it off as smoking vs. growing as most people would brush it off easier. But sending good vibes, my shitty day yesterday ended up with me getting a little bonus today of $200. So hopefully yours ends up better aswell.

Also that sfv has some beautiful fan leaves, but wth is longbottom whatever it's called? Keep thinking like Harry Potter LOL.


----------



## herbganji (May 1, 2015)

Hahahahaha Neville longbottom. That's funny I thought the same shit

Yummy


----------



## akhiymjames (May 1, 2015)

Crazybear said:


> Well damn when it rains it pours for you. I'd pass it off as smoking vs. growing as most people would brush it off easier. But sending good vibes, my shitty day yesterday ended up with me getting a little bonus today of $200. So hopefully yours ends up better aswell.
> 
> Also that sfv has some beautiful fan leaves, but wth is longbottom whatever it's called? Keep thinking like Harry Potter LOL.


Yea it's always been like that for me bro. Honestly I feel I'm good especially after hearing the story. He didn't see but smelled it but I got to thinking that he would be stupid to tell cus he would have to be listed as a CI and he was a older guy so I don't think he'll say anything. Plus I'm not near the amount for it to be super duper serious. Glad that shitty day turned out well for you bro. Always good to hear thing turn around day was going great till I heard that but I'm good regardless. 

The Longbottom Leaf dad is SFVOG x Jacks a Cleaner 2. That's why I call it SFVOG BX cus it is. I don't know what Motarebel is gonna call it but I'm sure they got some crazy name for it or they may wait till I get them the results. Thanks for stopping through showing love and good vibes bro. Really appreciate it truly


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (May 1, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> My grandma does exaggerate a lil too so it may not be a big deal he could've been a stoner too but I'll figure out more and let you guys know more when I get home. If you don't hear from me in the next couple days then you know wassup


Fuck dude...I'm sending positive vibes your way.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 1, 2015)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Fuck dude...I'm sending positive vibes your way.


Appreciate it bro. Shit I'm not tripping I got everything running still not taking shit down not culling anything. If it happens it happens. I'm moving my seed vault to my father in laws house for a while. May keep it there permenately just in case something does happen. Too many great genetics to let the Feds get ahold of them.


----------



## herbganji (May 1, 2015)

Good call man that's legittttt

Yummy


----------



## akhiymjames (May 2, 2015)

herbganji said:


> Good call man that's legittttt
> 
> Yummy


Hell yea I'd hate to lose all the seeds I got. Lots of buying and getting gifted from members and stuff. Now way I wanna lose this. They will be over there today and I'm just gonna keep the pack I intended on popping around.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 2, 2015)

Karma is on your side!!


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 2, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I need good vibes and prayers sent my way. Something was wrong with my gas meter and I didn't think he would have to go inside the garage with the pilot but he did and you already know he smelled everything. I'm at work shitting bricks right now scared as a motherfucker. Pray for me guys and gals really need it this time. Damn smh


Oh my bro sorry to hear the shit day just keep getting shit! when it rains it pours so they say i am sure things will be fine no body likes a rat and i am sure he knows your a family man and wouldn't want to take a dad away from his kids only a long life would do that shit your a good man looking after your family and all my positive vibes go your way take care my bro


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 2, 2015)

lol, reality from my wife.
He is probably older cause he dosent have his main job and meter checking is his backup or 2nd job. 

He gets paid shit $$ to walk around all day in all types of weather and dosent really care, just in a zone of writing numbers and numb to the outside world.

Your house was one in a long list of houses being done on a Friday? He dosent care, much less remember what he smelled or saw, he wanted to get the day over and start the weekend,


----------



## akhiymjames (May 2, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> lol, reality from my wife.
> He is probably older cause he dosent have his main job and meter checking is his backup or 2nd job.
> 
> He gets paid shit $$ to walk around all day in all types of weather and dosent really care, just in a zone of writing numbers and numb to the outside world.
> ...


Bro your exactly right your wife is right. He was older so I hope he does just mind his business and keep moving. My grandma just told me he was trying to be nosey and look in the tents but she stopped him. I'm not gonna worry too much as I already had to worry anyways since it's illegal so I'm not drive myself more crazy just roll with the punches and keep doing what I love to do. Tell the wife I said thanks for being real with me.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 4, 2015)

Well everything is still going like normal. No strange activity no cars sitting out or close by my house so I think I'm good. Just wanted to let everybody know. Update coming later I haven't had a min for them hardly at all lately sucks too as everything looks and smell so good.


----------



## shishkaboy (May 4, 2015)

You've got mail


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 4, 2015)

in 2009 i planted my first grow outside.
I took so much precaution on finding that one spot.
I moved in at night and spent 2 hours making sure it wasnt seen.
all that for one plant, lol

The phrase "...bigger fish to fry.." comes to mind.
Have a good week and calm.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 4, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> You've got mail


I hit you back bro



jesus of Cannabis said:


> in 2009 i planted my first grow outside.
> I took so much precaution on finding that one spot.
> I moved in at night and spent 2 hours making sure it wasnt seen.
> all that for one plant, lol
> ...


Absolutely bro lol but you know with this cannabis you can never be too safe especially when it's illegal


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 5, 2015)

I agree with being safe, I am paranoid still after 8 years of being legal, that was more of a "We make it a bigger deal than it really is", i guess.

I have a genetics question.
Ste from GP sent me an, "Oops I fucked up" package with some different strains, to make up for a missed order....one was StarDawg F2 by EastCoastGenetics.
Doing background lineage stuff, I saw an auction for these seeds at $350.

Ever heard of these? I cant find diddly on them? Someone on the GP made me think they are pretty rare.
Any info you might have?


----------



## akhiymjames (May 5, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> I agree with being safe, I am paranoid still after 8 years of being legal, that was more of a "We make it a bigger deal than it really is", i guess.
> 
> I have a genetics question.
> Ste from GP sent me an, "Oops I fucked up" package with some different strains, to make up for a missed order....one was StarDawg F2 by EastCoastGenetics.
> ...


Hell yea I hunk I would be paranoid to even being legal. I'm always not worried about robbers and stuff but other than that I be good. 

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Stardawg/Unknown_or_Legendary/

Bro Stardawg is an elite strain made by JJ from TopDawg Seeds. It's lineage is Chem 4 x Tres Dawg lots and lots of Chem in the genes and it's loved very much that's why you saw that high price for them. What you have are f2 of the original prolly and tbh might be better than the original as most say f2 unlocks better treasures than f1. Gu from Greenpoint seeds put out a whole bunch of Stardawg crosses and caused a major beef with JJ for putting them out mostly cuz he used two TopDawg strains when making some crosses but that just goes to show you how they value these genetics. Those will be some fire bro. They are rare just cus you can't get the originals and you really have to know someone to get f2s so you def got some great genes a lot of people would love to have including myself. When ever you run them let me know would love to see what you get from them.


----------



## herbganji (May 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Hell yea I hunk I would be paranoid to even being legal. I'm always not worried about robbers and stuff but other than that I be good.
> 
> http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Stardawg/Unknown_or_Legendary/
> 
> Bro Stardawg is an elite strain made by JJ from TopDawg Seeds. It's lineage is Chem 4 x Tres Dawg lots and lots of Chem in the genes and it's loved very much that's why you saw that high price for them. What you have are f2 of the original prolly and tbh might be better than the original as most say f2 unlocks better treasures than f1. Gu from Greenpoint seeds put out a whole bunch of Stardawg crosses and caused a major beef with JJ for putting them out mostly cuz he used two TopDawg strains when making some crosses but that just goes to show you how they value these genetics. Those will be some fire bro. They are rare just cus you can't get the originals and you really have to know someone to get f2s so you def got some great genes a lot of people would love to have including myself. When ever you run them let me know would love to see what you get from them.


I'm definitely excited about those beans

Yummy


----------



## akhiymjames (May 5, 2015)

herbganji said:


> I'm definitely excited about those beans
> 
> Yummy


Yea the ones you will have will be Lemon Fizz f2 x Stardawg. Should have some lemony rotten chem smells to it along with some sweet phenos too. Should be a great cross. I'll see if I can find some pics of it grown already should be out there


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 5, 2015)

WOW.. hmm so these deserve to be headliner this coming Fall/Winter.
When I do run these I am sure a few clones might make it south if needed 
I would love to see what these do in experienced hands


----------



## herbganji (May 5, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> WOW.. hmm so these deserve to be headliner this coming Fall/Winter.
> When I do run these I am sure a few clones might make it south if needed
> I would love to see what these do in experienced hands


Clone that bitch for life lol

Yummy


----------



## akhiymjames (May 5, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> WOW.. hmm so these deserve to be headliner this coming Fall/Winter.
> When I do run these I am sure a few clones might make it south if needed
> I would love to see what these do in experienced hands


Yea treat those babies well and give them TLC and they will reward you with some stinky Chem buds. I'm sure they will look just like yours hell yours prolly be better cus I can't even tend to mines like I want work is killing me but soon I'll be able to give more time to them. I'll be waiting to see this run for sure. How's those Golden Gages doing? They start swelling for you?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 5, 2015)

they are going good, swelling is almost over, trichs are 20-25% amber this morning and thinking of chopping in a few days, let them dry out a bit ,


----------



## akhiymjames (May 5, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> they are going good, swelling is almost over, trichs are 20-25% amber this morning and thinking of chopping in a few days, let them dry out a bit ,


They finished up pretty quick. Can't wait to see how beautiful and frosty those buds are.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 5, 2015)

*UPDATE DAY 44 12/12 WEEK 7*
Here's the latest update on the Platinum Delights. Sorry I didn't update anything for week 6 just didn't have the time to get pics but I got some this morning before I left for work. She's doing amazing and is looking way better than the first run. Ultra frosty and really stinking. She's not a major yielder but now low either but the flowers are well worth it IMHO. She will buck up nicely over the next 2-3 weeks. She's really showing her GSC traits this round with structure, the look of flowers and fans and she's growing buds on fan leaf stems. My cut of GSC that I though was OGKB which is really Platinum Cookies is showing the exact traits and my keeper looks just like the mom except faster vigorous growth and you can see some Blue Power in her. Just love this strain and I thank Sin for putting it out there so I could grow it and enjoy it. Here she is as of today






Bud on fan leaf stem


----------



## herbganji (May 5, 2015)

Fkn beautiful 

Yummy


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (May 5, 2015)

Sticky fingers are in your future


----------



## akhiymjames (May 5, 2015)

*UPDATE DAY 44 WEEK 7*
Here's the latest update on these beautiful Silverback Jack ladies. One word FROSTY!!!! Really looks like it snowed on all these ladies and the smells are insane. Wide range of smells from lemon pledge to sweet diesel to rotten chem. it's gonna be hard to find a keeper from the ladies cus they all look and smell so good. From the looks of it the only bad thing I can say is #5 will be a very low yield but she's seems to be a chem dom pheno as she smells of rotten chem and diesel. 

Since I have GG#4 vegging now I can tell which one is Glue dom and just like I been saying its #4. The way the buds and leaves look she looks just like the mom but this girl has taking on the lemon pledge citrus smell with diesel chem undertones. She looks to be be finishing the fastest too. I know some people swear GG#4 is finished a lil after 50 days but most like to take her past 60 so we shall see how this one looks in a couple weeks. 

#6 and #7 looks like they will be the yielder said but #1 looks to be a great yielder too but she's in 1gal so it looks small but the way she's stacking tells me she'll yield good. #6 has the best structure. Very nice branching and very strong too. Node spacing isn't super tight but it's not spread too far either. #7 looks to be a Sour Diesel dom pheno as its the furthest behind all the other and Sour D is a long flowering strain. She smells the most diesel of them all and hasn't started swelling all the way yet. Pistils are still white. Everything is doing amazing and I'm looking forward to the finish line for these as I'm very anxious to see what's the best. Here they are as of this morning

#1
















#4


----------



## akhiymjames (May 5, 2015)

*UPDATE DAY 44 WEEK 7
Silverback Jack*
#5
















#6
















#7


----------



## akhiymjames (May 5, 2015)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Sticky fingers are in your future


I'm ready for them bro. Seems like it's not coming fast enough lol then when they're finished I'll be crying from all the trimming I'll have to do


----------



## herbganji (May 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I'm ready for them bro. Seems like it's not coming fast enough lol then when they're finished I'll be crying from all the trimming I'll have to do


Fucking. Bomb. Man that's awesome stuff

Yummy


----------



## akhiymjames (May 5, 2015)

herbganji said:


> Fucking. Bomb. Man that's awesome stuff
> 
> Yummy


 Appreciate the love as always bro. Getting closer and closer to the finish line. Platinum Delghts will be finished in two weeks for sure don't know about the others tho but we shall see


----------



## akhiymjames (May 5, 2015)

*UPDATE DAY 44 12/12 WEEK 7
*
Here's the latest update on the 5 beautiful Chem 3 x 88g13/hp ladies. Been swamped with work so that's why I'm a lil late on a update. Things are going superb and couldn't ask for more except to finish faster lol. Good things come to those who are patient. Things are picking up and it looks like the way things are these should finish somewhere around 8-10 weeks.

#5 which I think is a hashplant pheno as its the shortest of them all and looks to be finishing faster. It's also swelling faster than the others too as you almost can't see any space in between the nodes. #3 and #4 are right on par with each other and looks like they will be the longest flowering phenos. They haven't started the swell yet but they may not but I believe they will as I'm only into the 7th week.

#1 and #2 are right with each other. They have started swelling very nice and looks like I'll have some donkey dicks with these. Monster colas and very frosty too. These faded a lot more early than I would like but it's all good they make it to the end. The buds are ultra frosty tho just like all the other phenos. Hopefully some nice colors come out. Smell are very funky on #1 and #2 like a rotten meaty chem with incense crazy smell hard to describe. #3 and #4 smell pure chemmy with some sweet undertones. #5 smell like hashplant incense with a sour chem note to it. It's hard to explain these smells I got 8 more plants besides these in flower. Love the way everything is going and now I'm just waiting till they get ripe. Here they are as of today

#1
















#2


----------



## akhiymjames (May 5, 2015)

*UPDATE DAY 44 12/12 WEEK 7

Chem 3 x 88g13/hp
*
#3
















#4
















#5


----------



## elkamino (May 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> *UPDATE DAY 44 12/12 WEEK 7*
> Here's the latest update on the Platinum Delights. Sorry I didn't update anything for week 6 just didn't have the time to get pics but I got some this morning before I left for work. She's doing amazing and is looking way better than the first run. Ultra frosty and really stinking. She's not a major yielder but now low either but the flowers are well worth it IMHO. She will buck up nicely over the next 2-3 weeks. She's really showing her GSC traits this round with structure, the look of flowers and fans and she's growing buds on fan leaf stems. My cut of GSC that I though was OGKB which is really Platinum Cookies is showing the exact traits and my keeper looks just like the mom except faster vigorous growth and you can see some Blue Power in her. Just love this strain and I thank Sin for putting it out there so I could grow it and enjoy it. Here she is as of today
> 
> 
> ...


Check the trich heads on the fan stems!


----------



## shishkaboy (May 5, 2015)

#4 and #5 remind me of the wankanobe chem 91 cut. Maybe that was the chem 3 then, I gotta go back and see the first appearance of the wankanobe. Will report back.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 6, 2015)

elkamino said:


> Check the trich heads on the fan stems!


She put out on the seed run but nothing like this as she was root bound on seed run I'm glad she's got room to do her thang cus she's doing her thang  all of them are 



shishkaboy said:


> #4 and #5 remind me of the wankanobe chem 91 cut. Maybe that was the chem 3 then, I gotta go back and see the first appearance of the wankanobe. Will report back.


I've heard of that before but haven't seen too much of it. #5 really looks just like #3 and #4 it's just half the size of them with same veg time and all. Smells a lil different too.


----------



## shishkaboy (May 6, 2015)

Wonkanobe


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 6, 2015)

Holy shit James, that is some crazy frost on your ladies, they all look dank as hell! Nice work bro


----------



## akhiymjames (May 6, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Wonkanobe


Has a very similar bud structure and they way the fans look it could possible be that cus the fans on mine have similar looks but has the g13/hp mixed in. The Chem 3 cut tho is supposed to come from the round the guy popped those seeds Chemdog gave him and that's where Chem 4 cam from too but so many stories who knows but very similar bud structure. Also looks like it's not gonna swell super big like it too. Crazy resemblance


----------



## akhiymjames (May 6, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Holy shit James, that is some crazy frost on your ladies, they all look dank as hell! Nice work bro


Thanks for the love bro. I'm amazed at how all these phenos from the Bodhi and SinCity testers are so damn frosty!!! They all look so good and it's gonna be hard to figure out which one to keep. Might have to keep two of each. We will see after it smokes


----------



## shishkaboy (May 6, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Has a very similar bud structure and they way the fans look it could possible be that cus the fans on mine have similar looks but has the g13/hp mixed in. The Chem 3 cut tho is supposed to come from the round the guy popped those seeds Chemdog gave him and that's where Chem 4 cam from too but so many stories who knows but very similar bud structure. Also looks like it's not gonna swell super big like it too. Crazy resemblance


This is the g13xhp I got from sensi seeds. All the previous ones have been subpar in my stable. This one has a very indica look, the rest were all haze.

I heard that its a diff g13x hp than the original from shanti. But I know what its supposed to look like and so far this one is very close.


----------



## skunkwreck (May 6, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> *UPDATE DAY 44 12/12 WEEK 7
> *
> Here's the latest update on the 5 beautiful ladies. Been swamped with work so that's why I'm a lil late on a update. Things are going superb and couldn't ask for more except to finish faster lol. Good things come to those who are patient. Things are picking up and it looks like the way things are these should finish somewhere around 8-10 weeks.
> 
> ...


You banging out that awesomeness bro...I wanna grow like you !!!!


akhiymjames said:


> Thanks for the love bro. I'm amazed at how all these phenos from the Bodhi and SinCity testers are so damn frosty!!! They all look so good and it's gonna be hard to figure out which one to keep. Might have to keep two of each. We will see after it smokes


They are some beautiful flowers bro....


----------



## shishkaboy (May 6, 2015)

The original 4 seeds that chem popped gave 3 girl and 1 boy.
He said he discarded the male, and kept the 3 females.
They were the 91, sister and the b
It is my theory that the wonkano"B"e cut was that 3rd female.


----------



## skunkwreck (May 6, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> The original 4 seeds that chem popped gave 3 girl and 1 boy.
> He said he discarded the male, and kept the 3 females.
> They were the 91, sister and the b
> It is my theory that the wonkano"B"e cut was that 3rd female.


What became of the rest of the beans...did Chem pop them ?


----------



## shishkaboy (May 6, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> What became of the rest of the beans...did Chem pop them ?


A few years later he popped 3 more but kept only the Chem "d". The others were labeled c,e.
Then years later 4 more were popped by Joe B when chem sent him them. The chem 4 was the keeper. Not sure really on the other ones.
So 13-4=9
9-3=6
6-4=2
Police took the last two when he got raided.


----------



## skunkwreck (May 6, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> A few years later he popped 3 more but kept only the Chem "d". The others were labeled c,e.
> Then years later 4 more were popped by Joe B when chem sent him them. The chem 4 was the keeper. Not sure really on the other ones.
> So 13-4=9
> 9-3=6
> ...


Damn I liked that story till you got to the part where thepolice took the last two beans....I wonder if they ever considered the impact of them confiscating those "last 2 seeds " smh


----------



## akhiymjames (May 6, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> A few years later he popped 3 more but kept only the Chem "d". The others were labeled c,e.
> Then years later 4 more were popped by Joe B when chem sent him them. The chem 4 was the keeper. Not sure really on the other ones.
> So 13-4=9
> 9-3=6
> ...


Yea that's where the Chem 3 is supposed to come from Joebrand I believe. I hated that they took those seeds from him. Could've been a male or two in those last ones would've been crazy if they were. Could've actually had pure Chem beans


----------



## skunkwreck (May 6, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea that's where the Chem 3 is supposed to come from Joebrand I believe. I hated that they took those seeds from him. Could've been a male or two in those last ones would've been crazy if they were. Could've actually had pure Chem beans


Exactly what I was thinking bro...pure Chem in reg seed form . That's what I was meaning by the impact...they would never understand what they possibly destroyed !


----------



## akhiymjames (May 6, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> You banging out that awesomeness bro...I wanna grow like you !!!!
> 
> They are some beautiful flowers bro....


The plants are doing all the work. The breeder made it possible by combining the great genetics the right way. I'm just watering them literally  they are killing it by themselves bro so I'm sure you can do that easily


----------



## skunkwreck (May 6, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> The plants are doing all the work. The breeder made it possible by combining the great genetics the right way. I'm just watering them literally  they are killing it by themselves bro so I'm sure you can do that easily


Great genetics always help but you killing it bro foreal !


----------



## akhiymjames (May 6, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Exactly what I was thinking bro...pure Chem in reg seed form . That's what I was meaning by the impact...they would never understand what they possibly destroyed !


Yea they really fucked up when they did that. Even if they knew they probably wanted to do it. If I was Chemdog tho I would've had to stash those beans somewhere I knew where they couldn't get took. I know this is hard when your talking about the value of them but I know he has somebody that he could've stashed them at without them fucking with them. Hell I got my beans stashed at my father in law house he doesn't smoke or anything but he knows they're important to me so he keeps them now. I can't let these get away.


----------



## skunkwreck (May 6, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea they really fucked up when they did that. Even if they knew they probably wanted to do it. If I was Chemdog tho I would've had to stash those beans somewhere I knew where they couldn't get took. I know this is hard when your talking about the value of them but I know he has somebody that he could've stashed them at without them fucking with them. Hell I got my beans stashed at my father in law house he doesn't smoke or anything but he knows they're important to me so he keeps them now. I can't let these get away.


That's what's up...I'm a gonna cruise RIU for lil bit...toking some Lemon Skunk that's really Haze leaning and I'm having a hard time typing lmfao


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 7, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Thanks for the love bro. I'm amazed at how all these phenos from the Bodhi and SinCity testers are so damn frosty!!! They all look so good and it's gonna be hard to figure out which one to keep. Might have to keep two of each. We will see after it smokes


Ha ha ha first world problems hey bro  keep 2 of each bro, you'll be spewing you didnt otherwise!!


----------



## akhiymjames (May 7, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> That's what's up...I'm a gonna cruise RIU for lil bit...toking some Lemon Skunk that's really Haze leaning and I'm having a hard time typing lmfao


You smoking good bro I'm smoking some ok just not like the stuff I grow. Half the time they don't even know what it is but soon I'll be smoking really good.



eastcoastmo said:


> Ha ha ha first world problems hey bro  keep 2 of each bro, you'll be spewing you didnt otherwise!!


Yea I have clones of them all and they're all rooted. Took under two weeks for them to root in water. Some strains work a lot faster. The Bodhi testers wouldn't root that way. Gonna have to reveg smh luckily Bodhi is the fucking man and when you complete a test you get another pack of what you tested free plus more test beans. Class guy but I have a 5pk of the Silverback Jack I got from a promo so all not lost there either but I have cuts of those


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 7, 2015)

Good shit bro, glad to hear


----------



## skunkwreck (May 7, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> You smoking good bro I'm smoking some ok just not like the stuff I grow. Half the time they don't even know what it is but soon I'll be smoking really good.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I have clones of them all and they're all rooted. Took under two weeks for them to root in water. Some strains work a lot faster. The Bodhi testers wouldn't root that way. Gonna have to reveg smh luckily Bodhi is the fucking man and when you complete a test you get another pack of what you tested free plus more test beans. Class guy but I have a 5pk of the Silverback Jack I got from a promo so all not lost there either but I have cuts of those


Pure luck bro I was doing a little civic duty (cutting an older ladies grass ) and she threw me a couple g's of the Lemon for my troubles....SCORE !!


----------



## akhiymjames (May 7, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Pure luck bro I was doing a little civic duty (cutting an older ladies grass ) and she threw me a couple g's of the Lemon for my troubles....SCORE !!


Wow that's great bro. What a coinikidink that she smoked and had some fire too. It doesn't surprise me tho as more and more people smoke than ever now


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 7, 2015)

Hey man, I caught the little fucker eh, gave him the bucket of watwr treatment and set up some more mouse traps in case he has any mates around  feel bad for knocking him off but hey, i cant have him continue to eat my seedlings!!


----------



## Crazybear (May 7, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey man, I caught the little fucker eh, gave him the bucket of watwr treatment and set up some more mouse traps in case he has any mates around  feel bad for knocking him off but hey, i cant have him continue to eat my seedlings!!


Bucket of water treatment? Is that a way of killing them? I always had cats that did the dirty work for us.

James how bag is your bean stash? My count right now is 54 with 11 different strains. But there's always more I want to try.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 7, 2015)

Crazybear said:


> Bucket of water treatment? Is that a way of killing them? I always had cats that did the dirty work for us.
> 
> James how bag is your bean stash? My count right now is 54 with 11 different strains. But there's always more I want to try.


Nah man, I just filled up a bucket, shoved him in and kept him under till he stopped kicking...brutal I know, but it was all I had at the time tp be as humane as possible. 

My bean count is up to 1275 or thereabouts. 165 different strains  yep, my name is Easty and I have a seed hoarding problem


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 7, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Nah man, I just filled up a bucket, shoved him in and kept him under till he stopped kicking...brutal I know, but it was all I had at the time tp be as humane as possible.
> 
> My bean count is up to 1275 or thereabouts. 165 different strains  yep, my name is Easty and I have a seed hoarding problem


Holy crap bro you need help only joking i wish i had that many once i start making my own seed i am sure ill join you in this madness sad thing is i put all my seeds some where and i can not find them for the life of me.... kinda of sucks only about 20+ stains and around 30 seeds still some $$ down the drain if i can't find them


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 7, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Holy crap bro you need help only joking i wish i had that many once i start making my own seed i am sure ill join you in this madness sad thing is i put all my seeds some where and i can not find them for the life of me.... kinda of sucks only about 20+ stains and around 30 seeds still some $$ down the drain if i can't find them


Yeah bro I do need help lol. There's no way I'll get to grow them all out hey. I keep mine in containers in the fridge, in seed envelopes on uncooked rice! Seems to work well.


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 8, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah bro I do need help lol. There's no way I'll get to grow them all out hey. I keep mine in containers in the fridge, in seed envelopes on uncooked rice! Seems to work well.


go hard or go home lol one run hire a warehouse and fill it with 1200 plants then relax on a beach


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 8, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> go hard or go home lol one run hire a warehouse and fill it with 1200 plants then relax on a beach


That's actually not a bad idea, definitely has merit ha ha ha. I could see myself lying on a beach in the bahamas somewhere lol


----------



## akhiymjames (May 8, 2015)

Crazybear said:


> Bucket of water treatment? Is that a way of killing them? I always had cats that did the dirty work for us.
> 
> James how bag is your bean stash? My count right now is 54 with 11 different strains. But there's always more I want to try.


This is just a rough estimate as I have never counted every bean that I have but I'd say 300-500 beans with 40-60 strains. Not near as big as eastcoasts bean collection. I've seen some massive bean collections that a person would pay top dollar for.

Oh I'm a bean hoarder too I need help lol


----------



## shishkaboy (May 8, 2015)

Crazybear said:


> Bucket of water treatment? Is that a way of killing them? I always had cats that did the dirty work for us.
> 
> James how bag is your bean stash? My count right now is 54 with 11 different strains. But there's always more I want to try.


My cat killed 2 of my seedlings and tried to use the container as a litter box.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 8, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> My cat killed 2 of my seedlings and tried to use the container as a litter box.


Lol man I'm glad I don't have to go through this. My dogs have tried to eat some leaves off plants but they know better now lol they just wait for me to give them leaves.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 11, 2015)

Hey bro, thought I'd share a pic of one of my cross girls, she is showing the frost of cindy, smells like blueberry candy, has the foxtailing like the blueberry and the pink hairs of the medicine man! She's definitely the fav of mine hey


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 11, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey bro, thought I'd share a pic of one of my cross girls, she is showing the frost of cindy, smells like blueberry candy, has the foxtailing like the blueberry and the pink hairs of the medicine man! She's definitely the fav of mine hey
> View attachment 3415864


That's awesome i love the pink hairs great job


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 11, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> That's awesome i love the pink hairs great job


Cheers man! Extremely happy with her hey, 3 years this project has been going, final cross happening in a few weeks


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 11, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Cheers man! Extremely happy with her hey, 3 years this project has been going, final cross happening in a few weeks


Can't wait to start making seeds!!!!!!!!!! first spray today will flip in 10 days


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 11, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Can't wait to start making seeds!!!!!!!!!! first spray today will flip in 10 days


Nice one!! Which strains are you crossing man?


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 11, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Nice one!! Which strains are you crossing man?


Blue dream X with a Super Skunk and i just started a THC Bomb auto so ill put some weed jizz on that as well and make some more baby's

Dont want to take over our bros page ill inbox you


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (May 11, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Can't wait to start making seeds!!!!!!!!!! first spray today will flip in 10 days


Can't wait to see how your fem making goes.


----------



## herbganji (May 11, 2015)

Troll

Yummy


----------



## herbganji (May 11, 2015)

There's a thread about this troll I was reading recently. There is a user named unclebuck and this douche thinks it's this military dude, exploiting his Facebook profile to noone, for no reason. It's not unclebuck that's been made known, so it's turned into a virus of a person pretty much

Yummy


----------



## sunni (May 11, 2015)

He keeps doing it when I'm in bed sorry guys Ina stay up late tonight


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 11, 2015)

herbganji said:


> There's a thread about this troll I was reading recently. There is a user named unclebuck and this douche thinks it's this military dude, exploiting his Facebook profile to noone, for no reason. It's not unclebuck that's been made known, so it's turned into a virus of a person pretty much
> 
> Yummy


someone had a signture that said UncleBuck was better than Ambien. Ya he is kinda irritating BUT sometimes he comes up with some real thought provokers.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 11, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey bro, thought I'd share a pic of one of my cross girls, she is showing the frost of cindy, smells like blueberry candy, has the foxtailing like the blueberry and the pink hairs of the medicine man! She's definitely the fav of mine hey
> View attachment 3415864


Fucking awesomeness bro!!! What a gorgeous lady I can see why she's one of your favorites. Really wish I could grow some of your crosses hopefully one day it'll happen


----------



## herbganji (May 11, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey bro, thought I'd share a pic of one of my cross girls, she is showing the frost of cindy, smells like blueberry candy, has the foxtailing like the blueberry and the pink hairs of the medicine man! She's definitely the fav of mine hey
> View attachment 3415864


Fucking awesome 

Yummy


----------



## akhiymjames (May 11, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Blue dream X with a Super Skunk and i just started a THC Bomb auto so ill put some weed jizz on that as well and make some more baby's
> 
> Dont want to take over our bros page ill inbox you


Man yall can post in here all yall want. I don't care. I'm with @Hot Diggity Sog i can't wait to see how those fem beans turn out for you. Next round I'll pollinate my girls to make some f2 of the testers


----------



## akhiymjames (May 11, 2015)

*UPDATE DAY 49 12/12 WEEK 7
*
Here an update on the lovely Platinum Delights. She's just so amazing and so damn frosty!!!! So damn loud too it's crazy she's almost overpowering the 5 Silverback Jack and 5 Chem 3 x 88g13/hp. Very sour lime kush smell to her. She will be very sweet after curing tho. Getting close to the finish line with this girl as she will be done in between 8-9 weeks. Seed run I took her right at 8 weeks but his time I'm gonna take her at 9 to see the difference in smoke. She's really packing on weight now even tho she won't get super fat buds they are very dense tho. Still expecting a nice yield from her tho in this 3gal grow bag as I got a few grams over an ounce in a 1gal on seed run. She's doing amazing and no sacks this time either. No heat stress this round no stress at all. Long as she doesn't get stressed I believe she won't show any sacks. Here she is as of yesterday


----------



## herbganji (May 11, 2015)

Omfg...bravo

Yummy


----------



## greenghost420 (May 11, 2015)

the power pie had that sour lime funk, shit is intoxicating!


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Fucking awesomeness bro!!! What a gorgeous lady I can see why she's one of your favorites. Really wish I could grow some of your crosses hopefully one day it'll happen


Cheers bro, been a long time coming but she is nearing the end, cant wait to see what she puts into these other strains! If there was a way I could send them to you without having to show ID, I'd send some to you in a heartbeat mate. I'll try scope out some options 
Your Platinum D looks AMAZING! Soooooo freakin dank, I hope i get a similar pheno!! 
@herbganji cheers mate, she is a very pretty (and stinky) lady, I can't wait to inhale her sweet nectar


----------



## Crazybear (May 11, 2015)

Think I caught myself trying to lick a little of that frost off my screen. Those fan leaves look like they've seen the better end of a fun dip packet.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 11, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> the power pie had that sour lime funk, shit is intoxicating!


I bet. It's that Blue Power in her. I'm gonna be running those soon bro. Want to see how they compare to the Cherry Puffs.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 11, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Cheers bro, been a long time coming but she is nearing the end, cant wait to see what she puts into these other strains! If there was a way I could send them to you without having to show ID, I'd send some to you in a heartbeat mate. I'll try scope out some options
> Your Platinum D looks AMAZING! Soooooo freakin dank, I hope i get a similar pheno!!
> @herbganji cheers mate, she is a very pretty (and stinky) lady, I can't wait to inhale her sweet nectar


Great work bro. Nothing like when you put hard work into something and can see reap the fruits of your labor. She's gonna make some nice crosses for sure. 

It's all good bro. I know where your at its tough to send stuff. When I come visit you one day I'll be able to sneak some back in lol. If you don't find this pheno you def will find one very similar but I guarantee that you will find something you love. This is one that pretty much has a winner almost in every bean. 



Crazybear said:


> Think I caught myself trying to lick a little of that frost off my screen. Those fan leaves look like they've seen the better end of a fun dip packet.


Lol don't feel bad I catch myself drooling over these pics all the time. It's even worse when I go look at them lol very anxious for them to be finished.


----------



## Crazybear (May 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Lol don't feel bad I catch myself drooling over these pics all the time. It's even worse when I go look at them lol very anxious for them to be finished.


I don't feel bad about it at all, that shit looks dank. My girls are slowly getting there, only 1 right now has a good amount of frost and it's the runt of the bunch. Your talk about Blue Power has me pissed I gave my freebies of those away.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 11, 2015)

Crazybear said:


> I don't feel bad about it at all, that shit looks dank. My girls are slowly getting there, only 1 right now has a good amount of frost and it's the runt of the bunch. Your talk about Blue Power has me pissed I gave my freebies of those away.


Yea it is bro. I'm getting very anxious to see her done so I can smoke her. I need some potent flowers fareal. The runt always surprise me my keeper Platinum Delights was the runt of all the three seeds I popped. Man bro I'm sorry you gave those away. Everyone that ever grown or smoked Blue Power loves it. Very very potent meds. Just threw down two Blue Power fems yesterday. Keep hearing and seeing so much good from the Blue Power I had to pop them. Plus since it's the staple SinCity strains I have to grow it


----------



## Crazybear (May 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea it is bro. I'm getting very anxious to see her done so I can smoke her. I need some potent flowers fareal. The runt always surprise me my keeper Platinum Delights was the runt of all the three seeds I popped. Man bro I'm sorry you gave those away. Everyone that ever grown or smoked Blue Power loves it. Very very potent meds. Just threw down two Blue Power fems yesterday. Keep hearing and seeing so much good from the Blue Power I had to pop them. Plus since it's the staple SinCity strains I have to grow it


Yeah I'm thinking I might buy a few of those for myself in the future. This little runt of mine is the real star of my show. I literally planted her as an afterthought, gave her whatever nutes I was giving the bigger girls, didn't boost her up closer to the light or anything. Yet she's the one with the most frost, least amount of complaints in regards to heat and she doesn't even nute burn. You can pump that bitch up with nutes and all she'll do is turn a darker green. Sucks she's an auto though and looks like she might yield like 2 blunts worth of smoke.


----------



## skunkwreck (May 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I bet. It's that Blue Power in her. I'm gonna be running those soon bro. Want to see how they compare to the Cherry Puffs.


Cracking 2 Cherry Puff now bro


----------



## akhiymjames (May 11, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Cracking 2 Cherry Puff now bro


That's wassup bro. Being as those others were male both of those should be female. Already claiming they're females  good vibes sent your way


----------



## skunkwreck (May 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> That's wassup bro. Being as those others were male both of those should be female. Already claiming they're females  good vibes sent your way


Thanks bro..take all the good vibes I can get . Hoping to have some DayBreaker beans soon


----------



## akhiymjames (May 11, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Thanks bro..take all the good vibes I can get . Hoping to have some DayBreaker beans soon


If you need some more beans or cuts let me know bro you know I got you. I didn't know when you was gonna start back up so I just been waiting for you to let me know


----------



## skunkwreck (May 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> If you need some more beans or cuts let me know bro you know I got you. I didn't know when you was gonna start back up so I just been waiting for you to let me know


Appreciate it much bro...I'm gonna run these out an by then I should have the DayBreaker beans but I mos def want a cut of that Platinum Delights bro she's as sexy as they get !


----------



## stoneslacker (May 11, 2015)

Hey @akhiymjames I stalked my buddy @eastcoastmo over here and I'm glad I did. That Platinum Delights
is impressive as hell! I really like the look of her, she looks really dense and resinous as can be. Props man
and great pics too btw.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 11, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Appreciate it much bro...I'm gonna run these out an by then I should have the DayBreaker beans but I mos def want a cut of that Platinum Delights bro she's as sexy as they get !


You got it bro. Soon as this mom I have grows out a lil bit more I'll be able to take some cuts from her. She had to reveg as I took a cut in flower to monstercrop. I love the monstercrop cuts as I don't have to top them at all


----------



## akhiymjames (May 11, 2015)

stoneslacker said:


> Hey @akhiymjames I stalked my buddy @eastcoastmo over here and I'm glad I did. That Platinum Delights
> is impressive as hell! I really like the look of her, she looks really dense and resinous as can be. Props man
> and great pics too btw.


Thanks for coming through bro and showing love. It's been a min since I've been through your thread. I need to go over there and check out that lovely scrog work your always putting in. I love the Platinum Delights bro she's very loud, tasty and potent. Very sour lime kushy smell on break down but very sweet like baked sugar cookies when smoked. Amazing strain and these pics suck ass really. iPhone 6 isn't the greatest but I'll have way better pics when I get my new came. Stop through more often bro good things in here


----------



## stoneslacker (May 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Thanks for coming through bro and showing love. It's been a min since I've been through your thread. I need to go over there and check out that lovely scrog work your always putting in. I love the Platinum Delights bro she's very loud, tasty and potent. Very sour lime kushy smell on break down but very sweet like baked sugar cookies when smoked. Amazing strain and these pics suck ass really. iPhone 6 isn't the greatest but I'll have way better pics when I get my new came. Stop through more often bro good things in here


For sure man, I gotta see how the PD finishes up. Be patient, she looks like she might want to take her time.


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (May 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I need good vibes and prayers sent my way. Something was wrong with my gas meter and I didn't think he would have to go inside the garage with the pilot but he did and you already know he smelled everything. I'm at work shitting bricks right now scared as a motherfucker. Pray for me guys and gals really need it this time. Damn smh


wow havnt been on in a min except ta post a few words been swamped Hope All Is Ok Man Praying all will be ok hope the dude that went is a toker as well an says nothing an sees nothing good vibes an thoughts your way bro.


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (May 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> *UPDATE DAY 44 WEEK 7
> Silverback Jack*
> #5
> 
> ...


beatifulllll id love ta run some of these beans


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 12, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Great work bro. Nothing like when you put hard work into something and can see reap the fruits of your labor. She's gonna make some nice crosses for sure.
> 
> It's all good bro. I know where your at its tough to send stuff. When I come visit you one day I'll be able to sneak some back in lol. If you don't find this pheno you def will find one very similar but I guarantee that you will find something you love. This is one that pretty much has a winner almost in every bean.
> 
> ...


Yeah bro, I reckon she'll make some wicked offspring! Cant wait hey. And those nightmare ogs are AWESOME, so fat and resinous, they will make wicked babies!
Leave it with me bro, I may be able to send you a gift and stash them in there somewhere, just has to be full stealth! I'll work something out 
@stoneslacker lol STALKER STALKER ha ha, glad you found it bro  @akhiymjames if you want to see scrog done at it's finest, check out Stoney's thread, the guy has it down to a fine art! His and Flowas are just magical!


----------



## skunkwreck (May 12, 2015)

stoneslacker said:


> For sure man, I gotta see how the PD finishes up. Be patient, she looks like she might want to take her time.


On one of his threads he's flowered her out and she's beautiful !


----------



## akhiymjames (May 12, 2015)

stoneslacker said:


> For sure man, I gotta see how the PD finishes up. Be patient, she looks like she might want to take her time.


Yea your gonna love the way she looks when finished she's a beauty but I'm expecting she might look a lil different this time as she isn't rootbound, has more root room and she isn't facing the colder temps she had faced during winter so she may look a lil different. I'm def gonna be patient bro she finishes up pretty fast but I'm taking her to 9 weeks for sure.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 12, 2015)

QuestforKnowledge said:


> wow havnt been on in a min except ta post a few words been swamped Hope All Is Ok Man Praying all will be ok hope the dude that went is a toker as well an says nothing an sees nothing good vibes an thoughts your way bro.


Everything's good so far bro. He was an older guy so I hope he's cool. I'm not even worried anymore. Appreciate the love bro. 



QuestforKnowledge said:


> beatifulllll id love ta run some of these beans


Thanks bro. Terps are amazing on that one too. Gonna have f2 of it soon I'll keep you in mind


----------



## akhiymjames (May 12, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah bro, I reckon she'll make some wicked offspring! Cant wait hey. And those nightmare ogs are AWESOME, so fat and resinous, they will make wicked babies!
> Leave it with me bro, I may be able to send you a gift and stash them in there somewhere, just has to be full stealth! I'll work something out
> @stoneslacker lol STALKER STALKER ha ha, glad you found it bro  @akhiymjames if you want to see scrog done at it's finest, check out Stoney's thread, the guy has it down to a fine art! His and Flowas are just magical!


She def will make some nice babies. Man I can't wait to see that Nightmare OG. I still haven't really seen much of it do I'm glad your running it. That Wifi in there is killing it and the dad is gonna make her yield great. 

Ok bro I got you. Yea some good stealth and they should be good. I've checked in @stoneslacker thread many times looking at his beautiful scrog work. He really kills it. I told him it's been a min since I been through his thread need to go over there and check things out. I'm waiting to see how those turned out for Flowa too


----------



## Yodaweed (May 12, 2015)

@akhiymjames you see that bulls vs cav's game the other night? LeBronn nailed it shit was sick this whole series been insane!


----------



## akhiymjames (May 12, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> @akhiymjames you see that bulls vs cav's game the other night? LeBronn nailed it shit was sick this whole series been insane!


Bro you should already know I've been watching this series hard lol. Amazing series it really should be the conference finals. Whoever wins tonight wins the series.


----------



## Yodaweed (May 12, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Bro you should already know I've been watching this series hard lol. Amazing series it really should be the conference finals. Whoever wins tonight wins the series.


Yea I totally agree this is a conference finals type series, the hawks gonna get blown out by the winner of this series, with all the cav's injuries they might not win, kyrie is really hurt both legs aren't working right and you can tell without Kevin Love the floor spacing isn't as good the lanes are clogged for LeBron this is really a great series, the gasol injury might have hurt the bulls a lot as well we going to see tonight and I agree the winner of tonights game wins the series.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 12, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> She def will make some nice babies. Man I can't wait to see that Nightmare OG. I still haven't really seen much of it do I'm glad your running it. That Wifi in there is killing it and the dad is gonna make her yield great.
> 
> Ok bro I got you. Yea some good stealth and they should be good. I've checked in @stoneslacker thread many times looking at his beautiful scrog work. He really kills it. I told him it's been a min since I been through his thread need to go over there and check things out. I'm waiting to see how those turned out for Flowa too


I'll take a pic next time I get her out bro, she has 2 very dense colas and very frosty  cant wait to see her offspring!! 
That's in my man, I'll work something out, still got to wait till the beans are done so in about 2-3 mths I'll send some over  
Absolutely, Stoney and Flowa got the scrog method down pat, I aspire to have mine like theirs, takes some training but damn it looks good when they're all even! 
Just checked on my seedlings and the power nap and plat D are really taking off hey, good vigorous growth in them, I'm praying for 2 girls I tell you.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 13, 2015)

Here you go bro, a pic of one bud off the nightmare og  frosty as fuck!


----------



## akhiymjames (May 13, 2015)

*UPDATE DAY 50 12/12 WEEK 8
*
Here's an update on Silverback Jack. Lemon candy diesel, rotten diesel chem, pine diesel and frosty as hell. Another tester just finished they're Silverback Jack they harvested theirs 70 days from flip so we shall see how far mines go. I have one pheno that will take longer than all of them and that's #7. Everything is looking good and can't wait to harvest these. Here they are from Monday 

#1











#4











#5











#6











#7


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 13, 2015)

Bloody hell bro, they look perfect  You got your soil mix down pat!! What do you feed them bro??


----------



## akhiymjames (May 13, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Bloody hell bro, they look perfect  You got your soil mix down pat!! What do you feed them bro??


Thanks for the love bro. I would love to take the credit for the soil mix but I can't. It's base soil out the bag Roots Organic regular potting mix. Throughout this whole grow I have fed them nothing but the prepackaged compost tea called Stump Tea and water that's it. Very basic and simple I keep telling everybody I'm not doing anything but giving them light and water they're doing the rest. It's the genetics bro 

Your Nightmare OG lady looks superb!!!! What till she get further along she's gonna look even better. This will be one I'll have to get once it's restocked. Beautiful work can't wait to see the offspring from that one too


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 13, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Thanks for the love bro. I would love to take the credit for the soil mix but I can't. It's base soil out the bag Roots Organic regular potting mix. Throughout this whole grow I have fed them nothing but the prepackaged compost tea called Stump Tea and water that's it. Very basic and simple I keep telling everybody I'm not doing anything but giving them light and water they're doing the rest. It's the genetics bro
> 
> Your Nightmare OG lady looks superb!!!! What till she get further along she's gonna look even better. This will be one I'll have to get once it's restocked. Beautiful work can't wait to see the offspring from that one too


Wow man, that soil must be packed full of good shit!! I'm building some soil at the moment actually, got a heap of left over compost from when I built my vege garden, so ive added some poultry manure, coco, grass clippings, egg shells, azomite, alfalfa and some kelp liquid! will let it sit for a few months and see how it goes hey! Yours just look great man, it must taste awesome as well? You gotta take some credit for keeping those girls healthy though man, you've done a good job!!

Yeah bro, that nightmare og is wicked, you gotta get on them for sure. I'm hanging to see the power nap and plat D as well, really hoping for girls. I got a triangle kush cookies and a hellraizer going too, hope they turn out fire


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 13, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> *UPDATE DAY 50 12/12 WEEK 8
> *
> Here's an update on Silverback Jack. Lemon candy diesel, rotten diesel chem, pine diesel and frosty as hell. Another tester just finished they're Silverback Jack they harvested theirs 70 days from flip so we shall see how far mines go. I have one pheno that will take longer than all of them and that's #7. Everything is looking good and can't wait to harvest these. Here they are from Monday
> 
> ...


Looking outstanding as always my brother just goes to show how good soil is water and light and some tea like a English men doesn't get much better then that I still looking forward to you unleashing a hydro beast must be hard to pick now that you have so many strains to pick from 

Nice plants holding up strong even with there heavy tops


----------



## akhiymjames (May 13, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Looking outstanding as always my brother just goes to show how good soil is water and light and some tea like a English men doesn't get much better then that I still looking forward to you unleashing a hydro beast must be hard to pick now that you have so many strains to pick from
> 
> Nice plants holding up strong even with there heavy tops


Hell yes very simple can produce amazing things too. Hell me and you both bro. I'm gonna try and start one here in the next couple weeks gotta get perlite and a few Cyco nutes I don't have and I'll be good to go. You right about that really don't know what I wanna grow in there but I'll figure it out soon. What you think bro?


----------



## akhiymjames (May 13, 2015)

*UPDAYE DAY 50 12/12 WEEK 8
*
These lovely Chem 3 x 88g13/hp ladies are doing great. Stinking up the place to high heaven and putting out the frost like crazy!!! A couple of the girls are swelling nice but a couple I don't think is gonna swell all like I thought. #3 and #4 really have the Wankanobe Chem cut look. Somebody showed me a pic of that cut and it looks very similar. That cut didn't have very giant bud just like these phenos look. #1 and #2 are the ones swelling still. Really wish I would've kept them green a lil bit longer but I know now those phenos are hogs on food. #5 looks great and will have some nice dense fat buds even tho it was the smallest plant. It's a very nice mix of the parents I think and with nice veg time she would be a very nice yielder. Smells ranging from chemmy skunky rotten meaty incense funk with a slight pine. Absolutely very funky. I hope the name of this cross is something that means stinky cus they are that. Getting closer to the finish line. Couple more weeks and they should be done. Here they are as of Monday

*#1*












*#2*












*#3*












*#4*












*#5*


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 13, 2015)

Mmmm nice bro, that looks dank as  
Geez I wish they'd hurry up and make scratch N sniff phones, this is killing me ha ha.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 13, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Mmmm nice bro, that looks dank as
> Geez I wish they'd hurry up and make scratch N sniff phones, this is killing me ha ha.


Fuck that we need teleportation devices so you can just teleport here chill smoke and go right back in an instant  I wish I had the Click remote Adam Sandler had so I can fast forward to harvest time!!!


----------



## shishkaboy (May 13, 2015)

Strange that the Chem 3 is putting out wonka types. 

I am not saying it's not possible just saying its noteworty


----------



## akhiymjames (May 13, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Strange that the Chem 3 is putting out wonka types.
> 
> I am not saying it's not possible just saying its noteworty


With the Chems and OGs there's way too many stories about phenos and stuff drives me crazy especially when your trying to know all the info about a strain your growing. It would not surprise me of the Chem 3 is the Wankanobe cut. I'm glad you gave me that info cus the more I look at the phenos the more it looks like the Wankanobe cut. See if you can find pics and info of the Chem 3 cut I'm gonna see what I can find too. I'm gonna ask Bodhi about it too


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 13, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Fuck that we need teleportation devices so you can just teleport here chill smoke and go right back in an instant  I wish I had the Click remote Adam Sandler had so I can fast forward to harvest time!!!


Ha ha ha yep, that would be much better actually


----------



## shishkaboy (May 13, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> With the Chems and OGs there's way too many stories about phenos and stuff drives me crazy especially when your trying to know all the info about a strain your growing. It would not surprise me of the Chem 3 is the Wankanobe cut. I'm glad you gave me that info cus the more I look at the phenos the more it looks like the Wankanobe cut. See if you can find pics and info of the Chem 3 cut I'm gonna see what I can find too. I'm gonna ask Bodhi about it too


I am always down for a hunt


----------



## madininagyal (May 13, 2015)

looks good especially that silverback what her smell so far ?? and do you also wait for clem seed to be ready??


----------



## akhiymjames (May 14, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> looks good especially that silverback what her smell so far ?? and do you also wait for clem seed to be ready??


Great smells on the Silverback Jack so far. #1 smells like rotten chem very funky, #4 smells like lemon pledge perm solution. #5 is a chem pine diesel very light right now but stinks, #6 smells like #4 but with added diesel fuel lemon cotton candy and #7 smell like straight up sour diesel I think it's gonna be a 10-12 week pheno. Coming up on week 8 and pistils are still white as can be on that one.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 15, 2015)

I'm thinking I'm gonna change the garage up a bit and create a veg space in the open with big reflective material. All fluorescent t5 8 bulb 432 lights with 6 of them and keep the veg tent for flower. What yall think? I figured this would give me a nice massive space to veg to where I don't have to use air cooled lights and I can flower more plants  I found a good fixture for cheap with bulbs and I'll order them here in a few weeks. I'm excited I think the smaller tent will be for testers and bigger for main keepers. This gonna be great


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 15, 2015)

More lights are always good bro!! Can't wait to see you get it setup


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 15, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I'm thinking I'm gonna change the garage up a bit and create a veg space in the open with big reflective material. All fluorescent t5 8 bulb 432 lights with 6 of them and keep the veg tent for flower. What yall think? I figured this would give me a nice massive space to veg to where I don't have to use air cooled lights and I can flower more plants  I found a good fixture for cheap with bulbs and I'll order them here in a few weeks. I'm excited I think the smaller tent will be for testers and bigger for main keepers. This gonna be great


That sounds like a good plan bro them T5s pump out the lumen as well not as good as HPS but still looking at around 40k be perfect for veg


----------



## skunkwreck (May 15, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I'm thinking I'm gonna change the garage up a bit and create a veg space in the open with big reflective material. All fluorescent t5 8 bulb 432 lights with 6 of them and keep the veg tent for flower. What yall think? I figured this would give me a nice massive space to veg to where I don't have to use air cooled lights and I can flower more plants  I found a good fixture for cheap with bulbs and I'll order them here in a few weeks. I'm excited I think the smaller tent will be for testers and bigger for main keepers. This gonna be great


Bigger an better bro...might think about investing in a warehouse lol


----------



## herbganji (May 15, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Bigger an better bro...might think about investing in a warehouse lol


Shit, you get a warehouse and I'll be at the front door wide eyed and bushy tailed at the butt Crack of dawn ready to work. Actually, fuck it, I'll pay rent and live there

Yummy


----------



## skunkwreck (May 15, 2015)

herbganji said:


> Shit, you get a warehouse and I'll be at the front door wide eyed and bushy tailed at the butt Crack of dawn ready to work. Actually, fuck it, I'll pay rent and live there
> 
> Yummy


He's gonna need one for all his keeper moms lol


----------



## akhiymjames (May 15, 2015)

Man I wish I could get a warehouse and fill it up with plants. I just seen a warehouse on a video and boy lbs on deck. Wouldn't know what to do with myself. I'm hoping and praying they get this medical around here man I literally would open up something fareal put all my money and time into it. If give all you guys jobs or be partners or whatever. Whatever it would take to make it happen. I'm praying they do


----------



## herbganji (May 15, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Man I wish I could get a warehouse and fill it up with plants. I just seen a warehouse on a video and boy lbs on deck. Wouldn't know what to do with myself. I'm hoping and praying they get this medical around here man I literally would open up something fareal put all my money and time into it. If give all you guys jobs or be partners or whatever. Whatever it would take to make it happen. I'm praying they do


My dream

Yummy


----------



## akhiymjames (May 15, 2015)

herbganji said:


> My dream
> 
> Yummy


Mines too bro. Tried to convince Mrs to move to legal or medical state but can't do it lol. She doesn't realize the potential but if they get it here I'll show her and she will prolly regret not doing it


----------



## akhiymjames (May 15, 2015)

Just had to do a quick update on the Bodhi Chem 3 x 88g13/hp testers. Was bored and l was checking trichs on a lot of the plants I have in flower now and looking at a couple phenos and I'm feeling like @D_Urbmon and a couple are done. They could be pulled now but gonna let them amber up more as they're only like 1-2%. Mostly cloudy trichs tho with a splash of amber on phenos #3, #4, and #5. Sunday will be end of 8 weeks. Those will get harvested by next weekend sometime.


----------



## herbganji (May 15, 2015)

Fuck yeah man, doing work

Yummy


----------



## skunkwreck (May 15, 2015)

Guess it's time to get my GGG on...


----------



## akhiymjames (May 15, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Guess it's time to get my GGG on...


Bro your very lucky to get those Grape Puff seeds I wanted those so damn bad. When you pop them gotta see what the best female is looking like would love to have her and soon as this D Cure gets listed again I may grab them from Greenpool. Your gonna kill it with those


----------



## skunkwreck (May 15, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Bro your very lucky to get those Grape Puff seeds I wanted those so damn bad. When you pop them gotta see what the best female is looking like would love to have her and soon as this D Cure gets listed again I may grab them from Greenpool. Your gonna kill it with those


Shit bro you know what's mine is yours just let me know what you want and when !!


----------



## skunkwreck (May 15, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Man I wish I could get a warehouse and fill it up with plants. I just seen a warehouse on a video and boy lbs on deck. Wouldn't know what to do with myself. I'm hoping and praying they get this medical around here man I literally would open up something fareal put all my money and time into it. If give all you guys jobs or be partners or whatever. Whatever it would take to make it happen. I'm praying they do


That's my dream bro !


----------



## akhiymjames (May 15, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Shit bro you know what's mine is yours just let me know what you want and when !!


Bro ill let you get to them first before I would even think of trying to get any from you. Those are rare so I would want you to enjoy them first plus you know I got zillions of beans to run anyway lol but get them going if you can would love to see what you get from them


----------



## skunkwreck (May 15, 2015)

Now I gotta cop some Bodhi and Sin City gear !


----------



## akhiymjames (May 15, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Now I gotta cop some Bodhi and Sin City gear !


Got a few of each I'll see what I got to spare


----------



## skunkwreck (May 15, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Got a few of each I'll see what I got to spare


I'll wait till you run them bro and just get a cutting off a nice pheno or if you f2 them maybe a couple beans .


----------



## akhiymjames (May 15, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> I'll wait till you run them bro and just get a cutting off a nice pheno or if you f2 them maybe a couple beans .


Ok sounds good bro. The ones I had that I was gonna give to you were Sour Nightmare Kush. I'm not gonna run them anytime soon so they're yours when you want them


----------



## skunkwreck (May 15, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Ok sounds good bro. The ones I had that I was gonna give to you were Sour Nightmare Kush. I'm not gonna run them anytime soon so they're yours when you want them


Sour Nightmare Kush...sounds exotic and dangerous...we'll get on them sometime I got stuff to run with for a while. The Mrs saw the Grape Puffs , slid them over towards her and said "these are mine " ...oh well .


----------



## akhiymjames (May 15, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Sour Nightmare Kush...sounds exotic and dangerous...we'll get on them sometime I got stuff to run with for a while. The Mrs saw the Grape Puffs , slid them over towards her and said "these are mine " ...oh well .


Lol I know the feeling bro. My Mrs claimed my Fruity Pebble OGs. Now I'm growing them for her. They're here but she better recognize I'm putting all the love into them I'm getting some off them lol. I need to update them too

Oh and they're just called Sour Nightmare(Sage n Sour OG x White Nightmare)


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (May 15, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Lol I know the feeling bro. My Mrs claimed my Fruity Pebble OGs. Now I'm growing them for her. They're here but she better recognize I'm putting all the love into them I'm getting some off them lol. I need to update them too
> 
> Oh and they're just called Sour Nightmare(Sage n Sour OG x White Nightmare)


MMMmmmm fruity pebbles!!!!


----------



## akhiymjames (May 15, 2015)

QuestforKnowledge said:


> MMMmmmm fruity pebbles!!!!


Smells just like it too. Milk and cereal couple other smell like sour OG milk. Can't wait for them to be finished


----------



## skunkwreck (May 15, 2015)

QuestforKnowledge said:


> MMMmmmm fruity pebbles!!!!


That does sound good don't it !? Now that may be one to try .


----------



## stoneslacker (May 17, 2015)

Wow I guess I didn't realize how nice those SB Jacks and Chem 3s looked. Every bit as nice as that 
Platinum D. You have your shit on point @akhiymjames


----------



## akhiymjames (May 17, 2015)

stoneslacker said:


> Wow I guess I didn't realize how nice those SB Jacks and Chem 3s looked. Every bit as nice as that
> Platinum D. You have your shit on point @akhiymjames


Yea everything on this run is looking spectacular and the smells are amazing. Truly stinky everything is mixing up together just smells like sour chem kushy funk all together. I try bro these plants are doing most the work themselves. Won't be much longer before stuff start coming down


----------



## akhiymjames (May 17, 2015)

*UPDATE DAY 56 12/12 WEEK 8
*
Things are looking good on these 5 Silverback Jack ladies. They are progressing really fast and swelling up nicely. Trichs are getting there too. Lots of cloudy trichs with some clear. Harvest will be coming up soon for most of them. Maybe one or two may go a tad longer we shall see by the end of week 9. Frosty, sticky and stinky is what these girls are. All phenos look great. #5 looks to be a very small yielder tho so that's the only thing I could say bad maybe #7 node spacing is a lil further apart than I would like. 

Smells is off the charts with these girls. Would've never expected most of these smells was expect very sour diesel smelling plants but I'm getting lemon cleaner bleach solution on #4, sour lemon cotton candy diesel on #6, #7 is pure diesel no sour, #1 is pure chem funk rotten chem and #5 is a spicy jack chem pine. All look like winners so it's gonna be hard to choose a keeper so it gonna come down to smoke. #1 looks like great yielder I really wish she was in a bigger pot. #6 and #7 look like nice yielders too but node spacing on #7 isn't to great but it has the strongest branches. #1, #4 and #6 have the best structure and node spacing. This has been a great run and I can't wait to rerun these ladies again. Here they are

#1











#4











#5











#7











#6


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 17, 2015)

Hey they really are packing on the weight still so giving them another week is a good thing your lucky you have some many awesome phenotypes to pick from now have you made up your mind on whos going to be the lucky girl for the hydro run...? will you also be running her under a 1000 watts again ... ? also awesome job bro


----------



## akhiymjames (May 17, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Hey they really are packing on the weight still so giving them another week is a good thing your lucky you have some many awesome phenotypes to pick from now have you made up your mind on whos going to be the lucky girl for the hydro run...? will you also be running her under a 1000 watts again ... ? also awesome job bro


Yea the trichs arent all the way where I want them either so they should be good by the end of the week. Bro I don't have a clue what I want to run in the system but I'm thinking it will either be the Platinum Delights or one of the Silverback Jack phenos. Can't donate one 1000 to it but it will be in a tent with 3000w so it should do plenty well. Thanks for the love bro


----------



## herbganji (May 17, 2015)

They looks delicious...mmmmm yeah buddy

Yummy


----------



## akhiymjames (May 18, 2015)

*UPDATE DAY 56 12/12 WEEK 8
*
Here's the latest update on the 5 beautiful Chem 3 x 88g13/hp. Can't believe I haven't come up with a name for these yet. I've been trying to think of a really good name that means funky and stinky but I can't think of anything. I hope Bodhi has a name for these or I'll just call them C3HP. Everything is looking marvelous and I couldn't ask for anything more. Didn't swell like I thought but seems like some of the rogue pollen that hit a few other ladies I have in flower hit a few of the girls. Not even close to being seeded but that may be why the didn't swell like I thought. Could be just the phenos too I'm not tripping they'll get a better proper run hopefully. Gonna have to reveg as none of my clones would root so hopefully I can reveg them but if not will be sad. 

Smells are just stanky very funky rotten chem meaty hasty smell on #1 and #2. #3 and #4 have a chem dom smell with a hashy citrus incense fuel type of smell. #5 smells like a mixture of the other phenos but def more hashy incense to it. These are all so frosty some of the frostiest plants I've ever grown def the stinkiest plants. Really hope I can get these phenos to reveg. It may be hard on a couple as they are really faded and may not but I'm hoping cus I saved plenty pollen from the male I flowered so I def wanna keep these around and pass out to friends. Not gonna ramble anymore just let the pics do the talking. Here they are as of yesterday.

*#1*


























*#2*


----------



## akhiymjames (May 18, 2015)

*UPDATE DAY 56 12/12 WEEK 8

Chem 3 x 88g13/hp

#3*


























*#4*


























*#5*


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (May 18, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> *UPDATE DAY 56 12/12 WEEK 8
> 
> Chem 3 x 88g13/hp
> 
> ...


Man the resin on these looks insane


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 19, 2015)

Agreed, bro you've done an exceptional job as always  they look like they'll make some good bubble too, good resin glands 
Here's that nightmare og at day 46 of flower, another 10-12 days and I reckon she'll be good to go.

and here's my number 1 girl, really liking the foxtailing on her. If her sister is anything to go by she came down at week 6 due to a few nanners (none on the other 4) and the stone goes straight to your eyes, giggly and then whacked ha ha.


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 19, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Agreed, bro you've done an exceptional job as always  they look like they'll make some good bubble too, good resin glands
> Here's that nightmare og at day 46 of flower, another 10-12 days and I reckon she'll be good to go.
> View attachment 3422201
> and here's my number 1 girl, really liking the foxtailing on her. If her sister is anything to go by she came down at week 6 due to a few nanners (none on the other 4) and the stone goes straight to your eyes, giggly and then whacked ha ha. View attachment 3422204


That is some super sexy buds there my friend I wish I could get my hands on that nightmare she is sexy


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 19, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> That is some super sexy buds there my friend I wish I could get my hands on that nightmare she is sexy


Cheers man  they are pretty sexy, I must admit. It's the smell that's got me captivated though. The nightmare og smells earthy up close but when you rub against it, it smells really berryish and sweet!!


----------



## akhiymjames (May 19, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Agreed, bro you've done an exceptional job as always  they look like they'll make some good bubble too, good resin glands
> Here's that nightmare og at day 46 of flower, another 10-12 days and I reckon she'll be good to go.
> View attachment 3422201
> and here's my number 1 girl, really liking the foxtailing on her. If her sister is anything to go by she came down at week 6 due to a few nanners (none on the other 4) and the stone goes straight to your eyes, giggly and then whacked ha ha. View attachment 3422204


Bro both your girls are looking superb. Sounds like you got a nice mixed pheno that prolly leans more to the White Nightmare side of things with the berry. That pink lady is gorgeous love the look on her but her buds don't swell up much do they? She's still a looker and the potency is what matters in the end.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 19, 2015)

Scoped over a lot of the girls last night and most of them are done. Mostly cloudy trichs with about 5% amber and few clear but ready to be chopped down. Never been a fan of a lot of amber like a lot of people like I've always liked pulling mines when most are cloudy with a few amber trichs.

The Platinum Delights is not done tho but she's getting close lots of cloudy trichs but pistils are still white. She's not gonna get as colorful as seed run as temps are much warmer. No heat stress at all just nowhere for the heat of the whole garage to escape so I'm gonna have to get some more tower fans for the garage or a swamp cooler. Once whatever I'm going to get gets going it'll be much coolers the garage as a whole. I figured this would happen once temps outside got in high 80s and 90s as that's what it's been the past few days. Gonna look over the girls more tonight when I get home and I may chop a few down. 

Chernobyl will get chopped as she's not gonna get any bigger and I'm not gonna waste anymore time with trying to do so. The seeds on her are ripe and have started to come out so I'm just gonna chop her tonight for sure get the rest of the seeds and keeps some buds on her so I can reveg her.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 19, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Bro both your girls are looking superb. Sounds like you got a nice mixed pheno that prolly leans more to the White Nightmare side of things with the berry. That pink lady is gorgeous love the look on her but her buds don't swell up much do they? She's still a looker and the potency is what matters in the end.


Cheers bro! Yeah the nightmare og seems to good to be true ha ha, perfect mix! 
Believe me bro, that pic of the pink lady is only the top 4 inches of the bud, it goes right down the branch, all filled in and fat! She's coming down this weekend so I'll take a pic of the whole girl, I reckon she'll yield the most out of all of them


----------



## akhiymjames (May 19, 2015)

*UPDATE DAY 70 VEG FROM SEED
*
Here's the latest update on the Motarebel testers Purple Urkle x Purple Indica BX3. They are doing lovely looking very good. Out of the 5 that made it through the germ problems all 5 are FEMALE!!! So happy they are so I didn't have to weed out any males. These are very indica dom as these are the shortest plants I've ever had at this stage of growth. Lil over two months since they cracked open and I don't count the first three weeks of the seedling stage so about another two weeks of veg in these 1gal then I'll transplant to something bigger. Veg for another 2-3 weeks and then flip them. Deciding if I'm gonna top them or not as they have no side branching and I like my plants to have multiple colas. Smells like earthy grape pine cones from stem rub. Very stout and beefy so I think I'll top them so they can branch out more and veg them like I planned. I'll update the other set of Motarebel testers later.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 19, 2015)

Wow, they look real nice bro! Keen to see this purple urkle that people speak of, hope you get some crackin phenos bro


----------



## akhiymjames (May 19, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Wow, they look real nice bro! Keen to see this purple urkle that people speak of, hope you get some crackin phenos bro


Yea they're doing really nice. They are loving the supersoil they're in. I'm very keen to see what comes from them too. Have been a lil slow vegging which is kinda expected since the Purple Urkle is known for being super slow but I think the dad used has sped things up which is good. Need to get my night time temps down some with these summer temps here already it's got things a lil warmer than I would like but nothing that will cause problems


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 19, 2015)

i have real good germ rates with motarebel and maddfarmer and so far all their seedlings are strong and healthy. I especially like they are in Michigan!!


----------



## akhiymjames (May 21, 2015)

*DAY 60 HARVEST!!!

Chem 3 x 88g13/hp #5 aka Shorty Doowop*


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 21, 2015)

a quick finisher, thats nice!!


----------



## akhiymjames (May 21, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> a quick finisher, thats nice!!


Very quick finisher. I've noticed a lot of the 88g13/hp hybrids are fast finishers. The male is Hashplant dominate so it doesn't surprise me. Another week with these and I will have missed the peak trich harvest as mostly all of them are cloudy with maybe 5-10% amber. 

More pics to come later after work. I cut that this morning before I left.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 22, 2015)

*DAY 60 HARVEST!!!!

Chem 3 x 88g13/hp

#3*


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 22, 2015)

Fark yeah bro, you got some sick ass buds right there hey  top work as always man!!


----------



## akhiymjames (May 22, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Fark yeah bro, you got some sick ass buds right there hey  top work as always man!!


Appreciate the love bro. I gotta try and get these girls to reveg but if I don't it all won't be a total loss as Bodhi told all testers that they will get a pack of the completed test strain with a nice report and pics sent to him so if they don't won't be end of the world. I have pollen of this cross stored too so I'm gonna hit something with it eventually but I wanna make f2s so I'll figure out what to do in a couple weeks. More pics to come


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 22, 2015)

Any time bro, your grows are always a pleasure to watch  
Sounds awesome bro, pollinate some bitches ha ha.


----------



## Crazybear (May 22, 2015)

Looking damn good, now I'm wondering how it's all gonna smoke.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 22, 2015)

Crazybear said:


> Looking damn good, now I'm wondering how it's all gonna smoke.


I think it's gonna be fire bro. Nice chem smell on most with a couple smelling rotten meaty hashy incense. The Chem 3 dom phenos have very dominate Chem smell with fuel, citrus incense and hash. The Hashplant dom pheno smells of straight hashy citrus incense. Very squat but has some looks of Chem. This is a great cross by Bodhi very stable no herms or nanners at any point through the the grow. Look forward to being able to sample them.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 22, 2015)

*DAY 61 HARVEST!!!!

Silverback Jack
*
Well pheno #4 came down today as when I got home after work I saw a couple nanners on her which tells me she's done. TW had a pheno do it on him too around this exact same time 8.5 weeks. No pollen was in the nanners which means she's sterile. I don't mind that at all cus she had been stable all the way through the whole grow. She did not show a single intersex trait during flower till the end. Gonna post pics of her in a few. She smells of lemony chemical solution with nice touch of diesel and fuel goodness. Smell is intoxicating I get it on my hands and cant stop smelling it lol. Ultra frosty just like the mom which she is leaning towards but the SourJack has put a nice touch on her. Look forward to running this pheno again as she will yield good and will get a bigger pot and nice veg time. Here she is before the chop

#4


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 22, 2015)

Looking awesome as always my brother shit happy days *Shorty Doowop *looks awesome and i am loving the *Silverback Jack* nice sized colas and super super frost you are going to have some awesome smoke in a couple of weeks great top job


----------



## akhiymjames (May 22, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Looking awesome as always my brother shit happy days *Shorty Doowop *looks awesome and i am loving the *Silverback Jack* nice sized colas and super super frost you are going to have some awesome smoke in a couple of weeks great top job


Thanks for the love as always bro. Def happy days it's the weekend holiday weekend gonna chill relax watching basketball game now but it's halftime about to go look at the rest of the plants see which ones are ready. I'm loving the Silverback Jack too the smell is intoxicating very addicting. I can't wait till they're ready as I have no smoke and I've been getting from friends and stuff. It's been ok but did get some top flight OG Kush man I wish I had more of that. Straight fire. More pics to come


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Thanks for the love as always bro. Def happy days it's the weekend holiday weekend gonna chill relax watching basketball game now but it's halftime about to go look at the rest of the plants see which ones are ready. I'm loving the Silverback Jack too the smell is intoxicating very addicting. I can't wait till they're ready as I have no smoke and I've been getting from friends and stuff. It's been ok but did get some top flight OG Kush man I wish I had more of that. Straight fire. More pics to come


Yeah i have never tried any OG strains before i really need to get me some strains and run but i am not going to run any new strains this year its all about blue dream this year and if i get sick of her ill run some new strains might be moving soon trying to talk my partner in to moving out of the city and live on a farm and run a few outdoor girls my partners a country girl so shes more then happy to move out just need to make sure there is work out there first couple of 200 gallon smart pots and a few 5 pound plants sounds like a good life to me


----------



## akhiymjames (May 22, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Yeah i have never tried any OG strains before i really need to get me some strains and run but i am not going to run any new strains this year its all about blue dream this year and if i get sick of her ill run some new strains might be moving soon trying to talk my partner in to moving out of the city and live on a farm and run a few outdoor girls my partners a country girl so shes more then happy to move out just need to make sure there is work out there first couple of 200 gallon smart pots and a few 5 pound plants sounds like a good life to me


Yea I think you would love OG. It's prolly the strain with the most terps. Flavor and smell galore and potency is top notch. I feel you on the Blue Dream and running it all year. I see will be doing it with my Platinum Delights. I want to do some outdoor so fucking bad yo. One season would have me set while I do my testing and breeding indoors. That would be life


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I think you would love OG. It's prolly the strain with the most terps. Flavor and smell galore and potency is top notch. I feel you on the Blue Dream and running it all year. I see will be doing it with my Platinum Delights. I want to do some outdoor so fucking bad yo. One season would have me set while I do my testing and breeding indoors. That would be life


Yeah that sounds awesome most OG are low yielding and long flowering right... ? also with the blue dream i think running only the one strain will be good for me as that way i can master her and push her to the limits wish i put her in the 100% perlite but oh well

Bro outdoors is the way to go you only need 3-4 plants pulling a few pounds on each and your done till the next year the only thing that sucks outdoors is bugs! they add a whole new level of shit! but some strains bugs don't like them so just need to find them  i think the blue dream is one of them that's why they get some huge outside!


----------



## madininagyal (May 23, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Smells just like it too. Milk and cereal couple other smell like sour OG milk. Can't wait for them to be finished


you got some pic bro?


----------



## akhiymjames (May 23, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> you got some pic bro?


Yea I do but for some reason they are looking bad right now. I gotta get them back in order before I show them to you. They've been neglected a lil now they're gonna get some good royal treatment. One did show female tho out of the 6 I pop. I'll let you know when I have some pics


----------



## madininagyal (May 23, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I do but for some reason they are looking bad right now. I gotta get them back in order before I show them to you. They've been neglected a lil now they're gonna get some good royal treatment. One did show female tho out of the 6 I pop. I'll let you know when I have some pics


i heard they had a bad female ratio will you chuck some fpog pollen? it would be wise to have some seed since it's so hard to find


----------



## akhiymjames (May 23, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> i heard they had a bad female ratio will you chuck some fpog pollen? it would be wise to have some seed since it's so hard to find


I don't know about the female to male ratio as these aren't from Jaws. The FPOG I have is f4 and Jaws stopped at f3 so the person I got them from bred Jaws f3 to get these f4 I have. I def will keep a male from them. I only popped 6 and still have 6 more so I'll be good. I'll make sure I keep them around


----------



## akhiymjames (May 23, 2015)

*DAY 60 HARVEST!!!!

Chem 3 x 88g13/hp

#4*


----------



## akhiymjames (May 23, 2015)

*DAY 61 HARVEST!!!

Silverback Jack
*
Well pheno #4 came down yeaterday as when I got home after work I saw a couple nanners on her which tells me she's done. Another tester had a pheno do it on him too around this exact same time 8.5 weeks. No pollen was in the nanners which means she's sterile. I don't mind that at all cus she had been stable all the way through the whole grow. She did not show a single intersex trait during flower till the end. Gonna post pics of her in a few. She smells of lemony chemical solution with nice touch of diesel and fuel goodness. Smell is intoxicating I get it on my hands and cant stop smelling it lol. Ultra frosty just like the mom which she is leaning towards but the SourJack has put a nice touch on her. Look forward to running this pheno again as she will yield good and will get a bigger pot and nice veg time. Here she is before the chop

#4


----------



## akhiymjames (May 25, 2015)

*UPDATE DAY 63 12/12 WEEK 9
*
Ok here's the last update on my Platinum Delights keeper. As you can see from the time she's been in 12/12 it says she should be done right now but I truly believe she is a week or two behind where she was on the seed run. I would say she's really just hitting week 8 as she's looking where she was at that time on seed run. This run has been a great run so far couldn't ask for anything better. Only wish I would've vegged her a lil more and in a bigger pot. Will do that next round so I can get a very nice yield off her. This will be a good one tho I iust want to see her as a beast lol. 

Wasn't prepared for her to be leaning over as she didn't do that on seed run. She supported herself very well but I didn't suppercrop near as much this clone run and she wasn't this lanky but she very strong tho and is holding herself up very good with no support. Blue Power def helped the Platinum GSC mom with that. Can't say enough about this cross and I'm just ready for her to finish up so I can harvest and smoke this amazing lady. Sour lime kushy smell she has while growing but will be more sweet once she cures. Here she is as of yesterday

























Bud on fan leaf stem


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (May 25, 2015)

That bud on the fan leaf is crazy cool!


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 25, 2015)

I vote that is the girl to go hydro she would be more amazing great job bro she is the frostest plant I have ever seen


----------



## akhiymjames (May 25, 2015)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> That bud on the fan leaf is crazy cool!


Yes it is so damn cool. The really cool thing is I have a cut of the mom too and she does the exact same thing. 



DirtyNerd said:


> I vote that is the girl to go hydro she would be more amazing great job bro she is the frostest plant I have ever seen


Yea I figured she would be the one to go into beast mode with the hydro system. I just love her the way she grows smells and smokes. I def need to make a beast out of her so I can have plenty of her lol. She is super frosty. She got more frosty than seed run. She ain't got nothing on GG#4 or Chernobyl aka Golden Ticket. Those are the frostiest I've ever seen.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 26, 2015)

*DAY 60 HARVEST!!!

Chem 3 x 88g13/hp

#2*


----------



## akhiymjames (May 26, 2015)

*DAY 60 HARVEST!!!!

Chem 3 x 88g13/hp

#1*


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (May 26, 2015)

Amazing resin on these. Have they come down yet?


----------



## Good Bud Big (May 26, 2015)

Beautiful flower pics!


----------



## akhiymjames (May 26, 2015)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Amazing resin on these. Have they come down yet?


Yes bro all the Chem 3 x 88g13/hp have come down and are drying now. Gonna trim them all today and I'll get some trimmed up buds pics later up tonight. They don't call it hashplant for nothing. It creates lots of resin!!!! 



Good Bud Big said:


> Beautiful flower pics!


Thanks for stopping through and showing love bro. Gonna be harvesting a few other plants later this week. More pics to come


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (May 26, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yes bro all the Chem 3 x 88g13/hp have come down and are drying now. Gonna trim them all today and I'll get some trimmed up buds pics later up tonight. They don't call it hashplant for nothing. It creates lots of resin!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for stopping through and showing love bro. Gonna be harvesting a few other plants later this week. More pics to come


Congrats on another successful job!


----------



## Good Bud Big (May 26, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yes bro all the Chem 3 x 88g13/hp have come down and are drying now. Gonna trim them all today and I'll get some trimmed up buds pics later up tonight. They don't call it hashplant for nothing. It creates lots of resin!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for stopping through and showing love bro. Gonna be harvesting a few other plants later this week. More pics to come


Sweet man I'll stick around for the show


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 28, 2015)

Wow brother, they all came out exceptional hey! Top work bro and enjoy smokin up a storm with that dank


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 28, 2015)

My girls got the chop today bro, I'll put up some pics tomorrow  the nightmare og and candyland.....WOW, so resinous and just look dank, cant wait to smoke them hey!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 29, 2015)

Hey bro, here's some final pics of my girls that got the chop. 

First up is the #7 of my cross which has turned out very dank and potent, very couchlock stone!
 
This is the candyland GDP pheno, she turned out way better than expected. Low yield but she is frost as hell and looks potent! 
  
Here's the candyland Bay cookies pheno. She wasn't quite ready but I picked her as I need my other girls to go into the flower box. She smells very skunky and still looks potent! 
 
And last but by no means least, the nightmare og. She is very resinous and I reckon she will pack a great punch. She smells earthy up close but with a rub of the sugar leaves she is very sweet berryish.


----------



## Crazybear (May 29, 2015)

Been taking so long for him to get some bud porn pics up that I'm worried his fingers are stuck together from trimming.

Those buds look tasty eastcoastmo, really like how the orange hairs stand out against the dark leaves. Very pretty plant.


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 29, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey bro, here's some final pics of my girls that got the chop.
> 
> First up is the #7 of my cross which has turned out very dank and potent, very couchlock stone!
> View attachment 3429802
> ...


Sexy my brother very sexy i think i need some cleanx


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 29, 2015)

@Crazybear - cheers mate! Yeah the contrast of the hairs on the leaves is cool, she turned out better than I expected!
@DirtyNerd - thanks my brother, now go clean yourself up ha ha  
Where is Akhim anyway? He's holding out on the bud porn lol


----------



## akhiymjames (May 30, 2015)

Sorry guys busy as hell get some up for yall. Word spread when you have great smoke as the few friends and family I do sell stuff too already are going crazy  they won't even let me cure the stuff and it's straight stanky loud already!!!!

No pics of #5 Chem 3 x 88g13/hp pheno. Family came and took all of it which was 40g of a small squat plant. Good yield to me as she had no size or height being hashplant dom pheno. Have pics of others tho promise. 

@eastcoastmo those ladies look stunning!!! Amazing job you did with those girls. The GDP pheno of Candyland is so pretty and you can tell the other is a Bay Platinum Cookies leaner as its green with no color. Bay 11 has a certain bud structure and that pheno has it with some cookies thrown in. Nightmare OG looks so fucking awesome love the bud structure and the smells sound amazing. You think she's amazing now watch that clone go gonna be very vigorous and more frosty than seed run. Don't be surprised if you see a whole lot of characteristics you didn't see on this run cus they were smaller too. Was the same on my Platinum Delights. Love your #7 too she has a crazy look and couchlock is what I'm looking for for sleep. Great work bro look forward to seeing more


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 30, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Sorry guys busy as hell get some up for yall. Word spread when you have great smoke as the few friends and family I do sell stuff too already are going crazy  they won't even let me cure the stuff and it's straight stanky loud already!!!!
> 
> No pics of #5 Chem 3 x 88g13/hp pheno. Family came and took all of it which was 40g of a small squat plant. Good yield to me as she had no size or height being hashplant dom pheno. Have pics of others tho promise.
> 
> @eastcoastmo those ladies look stunning!!! Amazing job you did with those girls. The GDP pheno of Candyland is so pretty and you can tell the other is a Bay Platinum Cookies leaner as its green with no color. Bay 11 has a certain bud structure and that pheno has it with some cookies thrown in. Nightmare OG looks so fucking awesome love the bud structure and the smells sound amazing. You think she's amazing now watch that clone go gonna be very vigorous and more frosty than seed run. Don't be surprised if you see a whole lot of characteristics you didn't see on this run cus they were smaller too. Was the same on my Platinum Delights. Love your #7 too she has a crazy look and couchlock is what I'm looking for for sleep. Great work bro look forward to seeing more


Thanks a heap bro, glad you like them  Honestly, I probably would've passed up the sin city gear if it wasnt for you so thank you!! 
The structure of the nightmare og is very different from clone, you're right. I'm very much looking forward to seeing her flourish this time too. Her clone has a lot of tops this time too  i have an incling my platinum D is a boy  will keep his pollen though as I'd love to dust a few branches at some point. The #7 is just fuckin potent bro, I had my first bong in years the other day (only smoked j's for about 6 years) and wow, she put me fair on my arse ha ha, love it


----------



## herbganji (May 30, 2015)

So beautiful...almost wanna drive to ya to check it out haha

Yummy


----------



## akhiymjames (May 30, 2015)

herbganji said:


> So beautiful...almost wanna drive to ya to check it out haha
> 
> Yummy


Your welcome anytime bro. Next time I'm up your way to see family I'm gonna def hit you up. It's been years since I been there loved going to Canterbury Park. I need to make a visit


----------



## herbganji (May 30, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Your welcome anytime bro. Next time I'm up your way to see family I'm gonna def hit you up. It's been years since I been there loved going to Canterbury Park. I need to make a visit


Fuck yeah. Always welcome. Get some of those nuggets to cure for like a month haha...that has to be the most primo stuff.

Yummy


----------



## akhiymjames (May 30, 2015)

herbganji said:


> Fuck yeah. Always welcome. Get some of those nuggets to cure for like a month haha...that has to be the most primo stuff.
> 
> Yummy


If I can get them to cure that long. I smoke like crazy they barely get to cure  I don't sell but I have lots of family that know about this trade and they always get plenty from me when I have it just cuz they know it's good. Give a lot of it away to some people I know cuz they look out for me too but when they know I have it tho it don't last. Soon as its smokable they want it lol.


----------



## herbganji (May 30, 2015)

Well fuckin a

Yummy


----------



## Joedank (May 30, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> If I can get them to cure that long. I smoke like crazy they barely get to cure  I don't sell but I have lots of family that know about this trade and they always get plenty from me when I have it just cuz they know it's good. Give a lot of it away to some people I know cuz they look out for me too but when they know I have it tho it don't last. Soon as its smokable they want it lol.


you dont sell ... lolz .... feeling paranoid ...
wish you were in my family


----------



## shishkaboy (May 30, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> If I can get them to cure that long. I smoke like crazy they barely get to cure  I don't sell but I have lots of family that know about this trade and they always get plenty from me when I have it just cuz they know it's good. Give a lot of it away to some people I know cuz they look out for me too but when they know I have it tho it don't last. Soon as its smokable they want it lol.


I know for a fact that oz's are like 275-300 out here, fresh. 
I know exactly what you mean. I have a buddy that chops early and cures for weeks. I am the opposite, I go long and cure it as long at it sticks around. The only bud that I have ever cured for months was CC GSC. Terrible, couldnt give it away.


----------



## Yogie Bear (May 31, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> *UPDATE
> *
> Heres the update on the Bodhi testers Chem 3 x 88g13/HP. These are doing awesome and really smelling like straight Chem. Theres some hints of a weird sweetness but its like a numbing sweetness when smelled. There are def a few phones in this cross but a lot of them lean to the Chem side in looks of leaves. There def a couple Hashplant phenos as some of these have some major and I mean major fat big huge indica fan leaves. Only thing is the HP dom pheno is male but now that I have space I can keep him for breeding. He looks to be a stud as he has all the right qualities. Stinks to high heaven but not very Chem dom I'm sure its the g13/HP but don't know what if its g13 or HP dom either way I love it and will make f2s with him. Have a Chem dom male I like but only thing I don't like is he was the fastest to flower of all phones but this may be a good thing as these have been very slow to show so he may be a good male to use to speed things up in this cross.
> 
> ...


 Beautiful plants hands down Bro. You have quite the green thumb and definitely know your stuff.


----------



## Yogie Bear (May 31, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey bro, here's some final pics of my girls that got the chop.
> 
> First up is the #7 of my cross which has turned out very dank and potent, very couchlock stone!
> View attachment 3429802
> ...


That is some beautiful bud porn bro!!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 1, 2015)

Yogie Bear said:


> That is some beautiful bud porn bro!!!


Cheers mate  the camera does a great job too I must admit!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 1, 2015)

Joedank said:


> you dont sell ... lolz .... feeling paranoid ...
> wish you were in my family


Yea those prices that shish is talking about is what they don't want to pay for and not get what they expect. I've paid it myself and its just to worse to see you not get what you paid for your money so I hook them up. I believe in good karma and it will come back more. Hey I've thought about selling but the Mrs don't want me into it so just lots of smoke for me and her and family


----------



## Kind Sir (Jun 1, 2015)

wheres the picture akhim


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 1, 2015)

Wild ass weekend with the Mrs. Something we needed and haven't done in a while  still haven't got any pics of the cured buds but everything is so pretty and frosty. Lovely looking small fluffy type buds with ok density. Pure funk but with a nice piney citrus incense to it. Rotten gas fuel is the most prominent tho. Very potent and that's not even a weeks cure yet. Can't wait to grow this again. I think Chem dom phenos were best as flavor, high, potency and frost. They all were amazing phenos and could be winners in anybody's preference. Greats meds too for pain and sleep but also can still get stuff done too. Not pure couchlock but too much of it and it will lol. Great cross and honored to test it and experience it.


----------



## Kind Sir (Jun 1, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Wild ass weekend with ththrough Something we needed and haven't done in a while  still haven't got any pics of the cured buds but everything is so pretty and frosty. Lovely looking small fluffy type buds with ok density. Pure funk but with a nice piney citrus incense to it. Rotten gas fuel is the most prominent tho. Very potent and that's not even a weeks cure yet. Can't wait to grow this again. I think Chem dom phenos were best as flavor, high, potency and frost. They all were amazing phenos and could be winners in anybody's preference. Greats meds too for pain and sleep but also can still get stuff done too. Not pure couchlock but too much of it and it will lol. Great cross and honored to test it and experience it.


Cool man, im finishing my first grow. Any strains I should get? I like to go through herbies.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 1, 2015)

Kind Sir said:


> wheres the picture akhim


Sorry bro I know you've been waiting I took some shit pics of #3 and #5 together and some of #4. I'll get some proper bud pics up tonight. It's been hard getting anything done these past few weeks but I'll get them up tonight. 

*Chem 3 x 88g13/hp #3 & #5*
 

*Chem 3 x 88g13/hp #4*


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 1, 2015)

Kind Sir said:


> Cool man, im finishing my first grow. Any strains I should get? I like to go through herbies.


Hell bro what strains interests you what flavors and smells your into? What breeders interest you? Tell me that and I can help you go from there.


----------



## Kind Sir (Jun 1, 2015)

I get paranoid for some reason the last few months, so body buzz prefer. Im not too worried about taste right now ( ;

I am very happy with my freebie delicious seeds sensi star. 
NOT happy with strawberry blue. Not a fan of cash crop, big bud (Im not a pusher)
Dirtys blue dream looked good, beginner potent strains.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 1, 2015)

Kind Sir said:


> I get paranoid for some reason the last few months, so body buzz prefer. Im not too worried about taste right now ( ;
> 
> I am very happy with my freebie delicious seeds sensi star.
> NOT happy with strawberry blue. Not a fan of cash crop, big bud (Im not a pusher)
> Dirtys blue dream looked good, beginner potent strains.


Since your looking for exotic flavor and really potent stuff I would def try out some fem seeds. With the fem seeds you won't have to worry about any males so everything you put into them will be ladies. Dirtys Blue Dream from HSO is a good one. I grew it myself and loved it. Great representation of a clone only in seed form but Female Seeds have great fems, Illuminati, OG Raskal, SinCity, Holy Smoke, Jordan of the Isle and many more. If you like Sensi Star than I know you will like kushes and sour strains so I would look into those. It's just hard for me to give you some strains to really grow cus I grow variety and different kinds so I'm everywhere lol but any good indica will do for you


----------



## Yogie Bear (Jun 1, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Sorry bro I know you've been waiting I took some shit pics of #3 and #5 together and some of #4. I'll get some proper bud pics up tonight. It's been hard getting anything done these past few weeks but I'll get them up tonight.
> 
> *Chem 3 x 88g13/hp #3 & #5*
> View attachment 3431603 View attachment 3431604
> ...


Nice looking buds Bro, How are you curing your buds I see you cut all your buds off the stem to dry them.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 1, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Sorry bro I know you've been waiting I took some shit pics of #3 and #5 together and some of #4. I'll get some proper bud pics up tonight. It's been hard getting anything done these past few weeks but I'll get them up tonight.
> 
> *Chem 3 x 88g13/hp #3 & #5*
> View attachment 3431603 View attachment 3431604
> ...


Where's the big nugs? Those look nice but I know you had to have a top cola laying around you could have photo'd!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 1, 2015)

Yogie Bear said:


> Nice looking buds Bro, How are you curing your buds I see you cut all your buds off the stem to dry them.


When I harvest a plant depending on how big it is if it's a small 3ft plant I'll hang the whole plant. If it's bigger than 3ft and I'm gonna harvest more than a couple oz then I cut in sections but still keeping buds attached to branches. 

I then dry about 4-5 days before I trim but most of the big fans are pulled off before harvest but IMHO it should be done according to how humid your drying area is. After trim depending on how dry some are they will get cut of branches for curing in any type of glass jar with a lid that seals. Open jar once a day to let stale air out for 5-10 mins depending on size of jar and how many buds and how big they are but do that for couple weeks and after that you should be able to seal it forever then. Smell comes from genetics if you got good genetics your stuff will smell if you dry it enough it should smell with no cure. Curing just intensifies


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 1, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Where's the big nugs? Those look nice but I know you had to have a top cola laying around you could have photo'd!


Actually bro they really weren't that big they were really nice size nugs. These plants grew buds the wierdest I've ever seen nuggets that really didn't swell but potent pure funk. I honestly think the clone run will be better bigger nugs more pot size. Weird bud growth but straight fire!!!!


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 1, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Actually bro they really weren't that big they were really nice size nugs. These plants grew buds the wierdest I've ever seen nuggets that really didn't swell but potent pure funk. I honestly think the clone run will be better bigger nugs more pot size. Weird bud growth but straight fire!!!!


What type of light are you using and how far is distance to canopy?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 2, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> What type of light are you using and how far is distance to canopy?


HID lighting hortilux hps 1000watt bulbs x3. I haven't cranked them all on yet as I hadn't had enough plants to fill my tent up yet and still don't. With work really busting my ass I haven't started a lot of seeds cus I want to be able to take care of them the right way and I barely have time to water them right now. Usually I try to keep the canopy no closer than 12in. It may have been a lil further than normal as these weren't as big as I would like them and the canopy was all different heights. I've always had plants have nice huge top colas but this is the only strain that didn't. I think I said this somewhere in this thread but I didn't break some branches off and defoiled a lot which I normally don't do and I kinda forgot about that lol but I believe that may be why they didn't swell and get big too. Clone run will def show me what they should look like


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 2, 2015)

Was feeling very week yesterday after my wild weekend with the Mrs and was thinking it was due to me not partying like that in a very long time but I knew that wasn't the case as I know my body too well. Mrs made me go to hospital and I had pneumonia. Shits crazy never had it in my life before. Was very dehydrated and didn't even know. Kidneys was going to start to fail if I came a couple days later. Feeling much better but very weak. Dr says I got it from being overworked and exhausted. Need break from work and should take one. I'll get updates on everything once I get out this hospital and get back to moving around.


----------



## Worcester (Jun 2, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Was feeling very week yesterday after my wild weekend with the Mrs and was thinking it was due to me not partying like that in a very long time but I knew that wasn't the case as I know my body too well. Mrs made me go to hospital and I had pneumonia. Shits crazy never had it in my life before. Was very dehydrated and didn't even know. Kidneys was going to start to fail if I came a couple days later. Feeling much better but very weak. Dr says I got it from being overworked and exhausted. Need break from work and should take one. I'll get updates on everything once I get out this hospital and get back to moving around.


Take care...


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 2, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Was feeling very week yesterday after my wild weekend with the Mrs and was thinking it was due to me not partying like that in a very long time but I knew that wasn't the case as I know my body too well. Mrs made me go to hospital and I had pneumonia. Shits crazy never had it in my life before. Was very dehydrated and didn't even know. Kidneys was going to start to fail if I came a couple days later. Feeling much better but very weak. Dr says I got it from being overworked and exhausted. Need break from work and should take one. I'll get updates on everything once I get out this hospital and get back to moving around.


Shit my bro look after yourself all the money in the world can't keep you healthy so don't work yourself to hard family/work belence is a must but I know how it is in the real world got to work to keep mouths feed and bills paid 

Just take a couple of days off relax enjoy the family and sleep is key to recovery I know sleep is hard with kids man my new boy wakes every 2 hours at night and I rage with lack of sleep lucky we have a spare bed once I week I go In there just to get a full night sleep or I'll bananas I don't know how my partner does it she's stronger them me she's get know sleep 

Anyway brother relax enjoy some of that funky fine weed you been growing and don't give to much away remember you left yourself short last time


----------



## Joedank (Jun 2, 2015)

feel better and quit stressing about shit . that IMO is the true cause of sickness stress...


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 2, 2015)

Take care of yourself Akhiymjames
Hope you feel better soon


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 2, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Was feeling very week yesterday after my wild weekend with the Mrs and was thinking it was due to me not partying like that in a very long time but I knew that wasn't the case as I know my body too well. Mrs made me go to hospital and I had pneumonia. Shits crazy never had it in my life before. Was very dehydrated and didn't even know. Kidneys was going to start to fail if I came a couple days later. Feeling much better but very weak. Dr says I got it from being overworked and exhausted. Need break from work and should take one. I'll get updates on everything once I get out this hospital and get back to moving around.


Fark bro, no good hey. Hope you have a speedy recovery!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 2, 2015)

Appreciate all the love from everybody. Will take a break from work and get myself back right. I'll still be lurking around watching everyone's amazing work


----------



## Crazybear (Jun 2, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Appreciate all the love from everybody. Will take a break from work and get myself back right. I'll still be lurking around watching everyone's amazing work


Yeah man, take it easy only get one body so make it last. I've had pneumonia twice and only once did it go undetected (walking pneumonia). That being said your second run with clones now that you know how they run should really start to show off the plants true power.


----------



## Yogie Bear (Jun 3, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> When I harvest a plant depending on how big it is if it's a small 3ft plant I'll hang the whole plant. If it's bigger than 3ft and I'm gonna harvest more than a couple oz then I cut in sections but still keeping buds attached to branches.
> 
> I then dry about 4-5 days before I trim but most of the big fans are pulled off before harvest but IMHO it should be done according to how humid your drying area is. After trim depending on how dry some are they will get cut of branches for curing in any type of glass jar with a lid that seals. Open jar once a day to let stale air out for 5-10 mins depending on size of jar and how many buds and how big they are but do that for couple weeks and after that you should be able to seal it forever then. Smell comes from genetics if you got good genetics your stuff will smell if you dry it enough it should smell with no cure. Curing just intensifies


Thanks Bro I appreciate that, its very humid where I am at and it started to mold on my harvest from first run autopots, I tried cure it in the jars. So I just thru them in a big box and let them dry all the way, so they wouldn't go all to waste. They got real dark but still was some good smoke. I can't wait for this batch to finish so I can give it another try and cross my fingers and hope I get it right.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 3, 2015)

Yogie Bear said:


> Thanks Bro I appreciate that, its very humid where I am at and it started to mold on my harvest from first run autopots, I tried cure it in the jars. So I just thru them in a big box and let them dry all the way, so they wouldn't go all to waste. They got real dark but still was some good smoke. I can't wait for this batch to finish so I can give it another try and cross my fingers and hope I get it right.


If it's very humid like that then you may need to get a dehumidifier for wherever your drying your buds. Mold is a big no no just cus it can kill you so try to do everything you can to prevent that. Pull of all fans except sugar leaves and that should help with he mold too. Since it is very humid you should be drying at least 7-10 days before you jar them up. Anything I can do to help I will


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 3, 2015)

Crazybear said:


> Yeah man, take it easy only get one body so make it last. I've had pneumonia twice and only once did it go undetected (walking pneumonia). That being said your second run with clones now that you know how they run should really start to show off the plants true power.


Very anxious to see how they do now that I know how they grow and what they like. Everything that is not a tester plant will get flowered in a least a 7gal pot. Me like and want big buds!!!


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 3, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Was feeling very week yesterday after my wild weekend with the Mrs and was thinking it was due to me not partying like that in a very long time but I knew that wasn't the case as I know my body too well. Mrs made me go to hospital and I had pneumonia. Shits crazy never had it in my life before. Was very dehydrated and didn't even know. Kidneys was going to start to fail if I came a couple days later. Feeling much better but very weak. Dr says I got it from being overworked and exhausted. Need break from work and should take one. I'll get updates on everything once I get out this hospital and get back to moving around.


Hope your better soon bro...that shyt sucks !!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 3, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Hope your better soon bro...that shyt sucks !!


Appreciate it bro I'm getting better. Body isn't so weak anymore got major cough tho but other than that I'll be good. Be home tomorrow so glad cus I didn't wanna watch the first game of the finals in a hospital bed lol. Been waiting on this for over a week now lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 4, 2015)

*DAY 70 HARVEST!!!

Silverback Jack
*
_*#1*_
















_*#5*_
















_*#6*_
















_*#7*_


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 4, 2015)

*DAY 70 HARVEST!!!

Platinum Delights
*


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jun 4, 2015)

That looks like some straight fire!!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 4, 2015)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> That looks like some straight fire!!!


Don't know about the Silverback Jack yet but she smells lovely. Phenos #1, #4 and #6 all have a lemon diesel type smell with #1 having more chem smell to it, #4 with a lemon fresh cleaner smell and #6 with lemon cotton candy. #5 is more like a pine diesel but faint not as strong as the others. #7 is just pure nasty I hate to say it but it really smells like a funky nasty vagina  it's just sweaty nasty rotten diesel funk. 

Now the Platinum Delights I know all about and she's amazing. She smells like sour kush limes very loud but doesn't taste like she smells at all. Baked sugar cookies is what she tastes like very earthy kushy taste. Rock hard nuggets and very potent. Love her can wait to be smoking on her


----------



## Crazybear (Jun 4, 2015)

After trimming a plant yesterday and a few more the come in the next week or so. That platinum delights looks like it should be an easy plant to trim with the high calyx to leaf ratio. Those silverback jacks look like they should be pretty damn thick, do you know pheno #1 is leaning more towards? That one seems to be drawing my eye a bit more than the others.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jun 4, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Don't know about the Silverback Jack yet but she smells lovely. Phenos #1, #4 and #6 all have a lemon diesel type smell with #1 having more chem smell to it, #4 with a lemon fresh cleaner smell and #6 with lemon cotton candy. #5 is more like a pine diesel but faint not as strong as the others. #7 is just pure nasty I hate to say it but it really smells like a funky nasty vagina  it's just sweaty nasty rotten diesel funk.
> 
> Now the Platinum Delights I know all about and she's amazing. She smells like sour kush limes very loud but doesn't taste like she smells at all. Baked sugar cookies is what she tastes like very earthy kushy taste. Rock hard nuggets and very potent. Love her can wait to be smoking on her


Keep some cuts of #7 and call it Varmit Poontang...lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 4, 2015)

Crazybear said:


> After trimming a plant yesterday and a few more the come in the next week or so. That platinum delights looks like it should be an easy plant to trim with the high calyx to leaf ratio. Those silverback jacks look like they should be pretty damn thick, do you know pheno #1 is leaning more towards? That one seems to be drawing my eye a bit more than the others.


Yea the Platinum Delights is a easy trim. She is showing a lot more of her cookies traits this run tho. Many people on the SinCity forum have noticed this as I have too. The Silverback Jacks are thick. Phenos #1 and #7 are the biggest yielders with #6 right behind. #6 nugs isn't as dense but her nodes stack very well and she branches out amazing for many tops. 

#1 I've been having my eye on for a while now. After running the Chem 3 cross from Bodhi and having the GG#4 mom in veg I can def see the Chem in Silverback Jack #1. The SourJack dad has his influence tho with the foxtail Sour D buds but still has the Chem structure of roundness I have seen in Chem. Trichs are different than all the other phenos too as they are more oily/gritty. Seems like a nice mix pheno while leaning more to the Chem in the GG#4 mom. 



Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Keep some cuts of #7 and call it Varmit Poontang...lol


Lol you silly as hell bro. That's a great name for it cus that's what it's like. Already have a cute of her going now. Need to transplant it and put it in main veg tent. I may hit her with some of that Chem 3 x 88g13/hp pollen I have in the freezer. Should create a helluva stanky cross


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 4, 2015)

Getting ready to go home in a few. Ready to sleep in my bed lol. And I'm ready to do some things with my plants. Mrs told me my 4 Fruity Pebbles OG females are looking bad and the 3 SFV OG BX. They're in the small 2x2 tent so I'll see what's up with them when I get home. Hopefully I can bring em back.


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Jun 4, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Getting ready to go home in a few. Ready to sleep in my bed lol. And I'm ready to do some things with my plants. Mrs told me my 4 Fruity Pebbles OG females are looking bad and the 3 SFV OG BX. They're in the small 2x2 tent so I'll see what's up with them when I get home. Hopefully I can bring em back.


what kind of camera you use for pics ?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 4, 2015)

QuestforKnowledge said:


> what kind of camera you use for pics ?


Right now iPhone 6+ as my old camera broke so I'm looking to get a DSLR. I just haven't had all the money to get it yet but I need too. I need my stuff to be official


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 7, 2015)

Hope all is ok bro and hope you are feeling better  
Did I read somewhere that Sin will be restocking places soon with the favourites and some of the new crosses? I'm keen to get some sinmints and there is one place that has them, but since they've been out of stock everywhere else, I'm a bit dubious as to how old they are..would you know where they are restocking by any chance bro?


----------



## PatchKid (Jun 10, 2015)

Hey buddy! Nice looking lady


----------



## shishkaboy (Jun 11, 2015)

How is your health bro?
I caught that shit when I was a youngin, almost killed me. Chill out!!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 11, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> How is your health bro?
> I caught that shit when I was a youngin, almost killed me. Chill out!!!


Doing better bro still weak as fuck. This shit ain't no joke fareal. I was feeling great the other day and started transplanting some stuff and did lil work around the house and all of a sudden weak as hell again. Just have to take it very easy until my body can handle doing work and stuff again without getting so weak. Yea this shit ain't nothing to play with never had it before but don't ever want it again. I should be close to 100% by he end of the weekend


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 11, 2015)

PatchKid said:


> Hey buddy! Nice looking lady


Glad to see you around bro how's everything been with you; did you get to make it to the cup? You got anything growing right now?


----------



## Worcester (Jun 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Doing better bro still weak as fuck. This shit ain't no joke fareal. I was feeling great the other day and started transplanting some stuff and did lil work around the house and all of a sudden weak as hell again. Just have to take it very easy until my body can handle doing work and stuff again without getting so weak. Yea this shit ain't nothing to play with never had it before but don't ever want it again. I should be close to 100% by he end of the weekend


Glad you're doing better.I've had it twice,butt then they gave me a shot for that.The wife says that it's called pnuemovacs or some such name.You should check into it and they'll even give you the correct spelling for it.They give me the shot every 5years, I've been good for 10.Be well...


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 11, 2015)

Worcester said:


> Glad you're doing better.I've had it twice,butt then they gave me a shot for that.The wife says that it's called pnuemovacs or some such name.You should check into it and they'll even give you the correct spelling for it.They give me the shot every 5years, I've been good for 10.Be well...


Sounds good bro but tbh I'm not a hospital medicine type person. I don't believe in much of it but there are good hospitals and doctors and medicine. The name of their game tho is you get sick they write you a script of some medication that's supposed to help but it has 10 different side effects and most of them include death. It's an ever ending cycle but like I said some good out there. This is first time I've been to the hospital since I was 7 years old. Hope to never go back again unless I'm dying. I'm out of shape too bad and for my age that's really bad but I'm gonna get right. Appreciate the love and suggestions


----------



## Worcester (Jun 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Sounds good bro but tbh I'm not a hospital medicine type person. I don't believe in much of it but there are good hospitals and doctors and medicine. The name of their game tho is you get sick they write you a script of some medication that's supposed to help but it has 10 different side effects and most of them include death. It's an ever ending cycle but like I said some good out there. This is first time I've been to the hospital since I was 7 years old. Hope to never go back again unless I'm dying. I'm out of shape too bad and for my age that's really bad but I'm gonna get right. Appreciate the love and suggestions


I don't like hospitals either.The shot I mentioned helped me stay away from going to see the Dr.,so that they can experiment on me a little more.Some Dr.s are good some are young and just learning..Stay well..


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 11, 2015)

Worcester said:


> I don't like hospitals either.The shot I mentioned helped me stay away from going to see the Dr.,so that they can experiment on me a little more.Some Dr.s are good some are young and just learning..Stay well..


Man I'm scared of shots only cus you truly don't know what they're putting in you. All you can go by is what they say but it's known that they've (the Government) along with doctors shot people with certain vaccines but it wasn't what they said it was. I really appreciate it tho bro


----------



## Worcester (Jun 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Man I'm scared of shots only cus you truly don't know what they're putting in you. All you can go by is what they say but it's known that they've (the Government) along with doctors shot people with certain vaccines but it wasn't what they said it was. I really appreciate it tho bro


I hate needles too.Butt, it sounds like you know your history about our government and Doctors.


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Man I'm scared of shots only cus you truly don't know what they're putting in you. All you can go by is what they say but it's known that they've (the Government) along with doctors shot people with certain vaccines but it wasn't what they said it was. I really appreciate it tho bro


I'll be in the city around 9:30 in the morning bro


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Sounds good bro but tbh I'm not a hospital medicine type person. I don't believe in much of it but there are good hospitals and doctors and medicine. The name of their game tho is you get sick they write you a script of some medication that's supposed to help but it has 10 different side effects and most of them include death. It's an ever ending cycle but like I said some good out there. This is first time I've been to the hospital since I was 7 years old. Hope to never go back again unless I'm dying. I'm out of shape too bad and for my age that's really bad but I'm gonna get right. Appreciate the love and suggestions


Hope your feeling better soon bro.
speaking of medicines, one of the med's i need to be on for life (as it stands now ) was a $330 copay, my sister picked it up at the hospital pharmacy while I was still in ICU, she didn't tell me untill I was home for about a week, I just stopped by my pharmacy & talked to the pharmacist Iv used for awhile, the same med in generic form...........$16 !!! WTF !!! r & d my ass, PROFIT !
I dont want to be on a bunch of meds, but when the cardiologist said "you'll DIE without them" what do ya do...
I started at a new gym today & am tryng to change my diet, I miss my recliner & bacon already....

good luck bro, I'll race ya back to health


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 11, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Hope your feeling better soon bro.
> speaking of medicines, one of the med's i need to be on for life (as it stands now ) was a $330 copay, my sister picked it up at the hospital pharmacy while I was still in ICU, she didn't tell me untill I was home for about a week, I just stopped by my pharmacy & talked to the pharmacist Iv used for awhile, the same med in generic form...........$16 !!! WTF !!! r & d my ass, PROFIT !
> I dont want to be on a bunch of meds, but when the cardiologist said "you'll DIE without them" what do ya do...
> I started at a new gym today & am tryng to change my diet, I miss my recliner & bacon already....
> ...


Aww man that's sad fareal that's another thing I hate about that some of the medicines are way to expensive and it's not even costing them near that amount to make so it just ridiculous. The best thing for you to do is do what your starting to do eat better exercise stay in shape. Still believe in toking tho because it's apart of us and it does has benefits too but the eating and exercising is best cus I've seen it first hand with my dad. He's 72 going on 73 and he looks like he's in his 50s. He really takes care of himself goes to gym still eats junk and stuff but no processed foods lots of fruits and vegetables less salt and sugar as much as possible and organic as much as you can. I know you will be good cus after the scare you had it makes you want to really take care of yourself so I wish you the best in your full recovery which you will complete and enjoy the rest of your life.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 11, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> I'll be in the city around 9:30 in the morning bro


How long you gonna be around I'm still not feeling the best bro trying to get there


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 11, 2015)

Worcester said:


> I hate needles too.Butt, it sounds like you know your history about our government and Doctors.


Oh bro mos def that's one thing I've tried to do is learn as much info about this country and its government as much as possible. If most people only knew half the shit they've done to people to rule and control they would overthrow the government like they do across the pond. That's why I don't vote and I would never insist into the service.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jun 11, 2015)

Jiu jutsu is really fun and excellent exercise.


akhiymjames said:


> Aww man that's sad fareal that's another thing I hate about that some of the medicines are way to expensive and it's not even costing them near that amount to make so it just ridiculous. The best thing for you to do is do what your starting to do eat better exercise stay in shape. Still believe in toking tho because it's apart of us and it does has benefits too but the eating and exercising is best cus I've seen it first hand with my dad. He's 72 going on 73 and he looks like he's in his 50s. He really takes care of himself goes to gym still eats junk and stuff but no processed foods lots of fruits and vegetables less salt and sugar as much as possible and organic as much as you can. I know you will be good cus after the scare you had it makes you want to really take care of yourself so I wish you the best in your full recovery which you will complete and enjoy the rest of your life.


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> How long you gonna be around I'm still not feeling the best bro trying to get there


Couple hours at best..,my daughter has a doctor's appointment...you chill and get better an I'll come thru at a later time..then we'll chill


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 30, 2015)

Alright it's been a min since I posted in my thread and I just want to update everyone who's been following. Things went bad for the time I was sick and being away for the loss of my Mrs Grandma. Something went wrong with my timer as everything in the veg tent started flowering pretty good. Luckily I was able to catch it when I did cuz if not I wouldn't have revegged them if they were too far along. Something also happened with the SFV OG x LongBottom Leaf testers and the Fruity Pebble OG f4 as a lot of the bottom growth died off. Don't know what it could've been but I transplanted everything into fresh soil and things are looking better now but long way to go till all these plants get back right especially having to go through a reveg process and being transplanted. 

I didn't have a lot of plants going at this time and all the other were small seedlings and they weren't in the veg tent so they were fine thankfully. I think my Mrs may have messed with the timer by mistake when I was out sick. Shit happens but everything is getting better. Cleaned the garage very well and added bug traps and stuff in the corners as I have a feeling something was eating or attacking the lower growth but don't know what it was or could be. Just hoping nothing goes bad as I just want everything to get back on track smoothly. I'll update what I got going right now and the plans of the future. Thanks everyone who wished me good fortune on getting back healthy and with the loss. Oh if I didn't tell anyone else I'll make sure I tell everyone now the Mrs is expecting our second child. Very excited about that. This new life being brought into the world has put me back into the groove and your going to see some great things from me. Stay tuned.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jun 30, 2015)

take your time to get everything right, no rush needed. Congrats on the child!!!


----------



## elkamino (Jun 30, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Alright it's been a min since I posted in my thread and I just want to update everyone who's been following. Things went bad for the time I was sick and being away for the loss of my Mrs Grandma. Something went wrong with my timer as everything in the veg tent started flowering pretty good. Luckily I was able to catch it when I did cuz if not I wouldn't have revegged them if they were too far along. Something also happened with the SFV OG x LongBottom Leaf testers and the Fruity Pebble OG f4 as a lot of the bottom growth died off. Don't know what it could've been but I transplanted everything into fresh soil and things are looking better now but long way to go till all these plants get back right especially having to go through a reveg process and being transplanted.
> 
> I didn't have a lot of plants going at this time and all the other were small seedlings and they weren't in the veg tent so they were fine thankfully. I think my Mrs may have messed with the timer by mistake when I was out sick. Shit happens but everything is getting better. Cleaned the garage very well and added bug traps and stuff in the corners as I have a feeling something was eating or attacking the lower growth but don't know what it was or could be. Just hoping nothing goes bad as I just want everything to get back on track smoothly. I'll update what I got going right now and the plans of the future. Thanks everyone who wished me good fortune on getting back healthy and with the loss. Oh if I didn't tell anyone else I'll make sure I tell everyone now the Mrs is expecting our second child. Very excited about that. This new life being brought into the world has put me back into the groove and your going to see some great things from me. Stay tuned.


Hell yes we'll stay tuned brotha. Holy smokes you been through a lot lately, glad to hear you've put the illness and timer issues behind you and are moving forward- seems to be your M.O. from what I can tell anyway... 

Maybe the clearing of your flower room will allow you to dig into your seed stash and find a new winner or 2, a silver lining to your recent challenges... Anyway best of luck, congrats on the new kiddo and onward and upward!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 30, 2015)

On the Silverback Jack testers I didn't get to get any pics of dried buds and not gonna go into super detail but just know the flowers went to a great cause to help my Mrs family out with this loss. Sucks that I couldn't get any pics but good thing is I will be running a couple of the phenos again. Really loved #7 the sweaty putrid nasty diesel funk pheno as it yielded the most, very strong structure and was super frosty. Plus I have 5 seeds I got from a promo so I can pop those if I really want to showcase that strain again. 

I got a couple pics of dry buds of each pheno of the Chem 3 x 88g13/hp. I'll get those up later. I'll get some small grow reports on each of these test strains and a smoke report too.

Also didn't get any pics of the Platinum Delights but that's ok as she will be shown every run as she's a must for me and you will get plenty more time to see her. I'll have some pics up of the Silverback Jack #7 and Platinum Delights clone I have going. Also have pics of a nice GG#4 that's been topped and pruned well with many tops. She's going to be nice once she's flipped. I'll have pics of the Fruity Pebble OG, SFV OG x LongBottom Leaf and Purple Urkle x Purple Indica BX3 once they grow out fully from the reveg.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 30, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> take your time to get everything right, no rush needed. Congrats on the child!!!





elkamino said:


> Hell yes we'll stay tuned brotha. Holy smokes you been through a lot lately, glad to hear you've put the illness and timer issues behind you and are moving forward- seems to be your M.O. from what I can tell anyway...
> 
> Maybe the clearing of your flower room will allow you to dig into your seed stash and find a new winner or 2, a silver lining to your recent challenges... Anyway best of luck, congrats on the new kiddo and onward and upward!


Thanks guys appreciate the love. Yea it seems like when it rains it pours on me lol but things could be a lot worse so I'm just thankful everything is ok and things are getting back on track. Nothing is in the flower tent so I hope to find something good in these seeds that have been popped recently. 

What was popped recently and are seedlings:

ONYCD x Polar Bear OG 
Sweet Skunk x 88g13/hp
SinMint Cookies
Blue Power
GG#4 x Blue Power

I should be able to find seething good from these. GG#4 x Blue Power aren't doing good tho. The seeds germed but aren't sprouting so gotta see what happens with these by he end of the week. If they don't pop Sin may send me some more if not then I'll pop something out the vault


----------



## fatboislim216 (Jun 30, 2015)

Got these from a buddy claiming to be sinmint anyone have experience with it and do they look like sinmints in your opinion


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 30, 2015)

fatboislim216 said:


> Got these from a buddy claiming to be sinmint anyone have experience with it and do they look like sinmints in your opinion


Man bro it's hard to tell truly if those ladies are SinMints cus you can only really see the tops. The one in front looks like it could be as it resembles Blue Power but that lady to the right is very sativa dominate and I've haven't seen anything hit with Blue Power that comes out looking sativa like that girl. Maybe when the buds start forming we can distinguish them more but just by looking at that pic hard to tell


----------



## fatboislim216 (Jun 30, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Man bro it's hard to tell truly if those ladies are SinMints cus you can only really see the tops. The one in front looks like it could be as it resembles Blue Power but that lady to the right is very sativa dominate and I've haven't seen anything hit with Blue Power that comes out looking sativa like that girl. Maybe when the buds start forming we can distinguish them more but just by looking at that pic hard to tell


Yeah thats what ive been saying also. It was weird they both started out looking like this image below then one of the started getting slender on the leaves. So i told my buddy that might be a grapestomper either way i might have lucked up


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 30, 2015)

fatboislim216 said:


> Yeah thats what ive been saying also. It was weird they both started out looking like this image below then one of the started getting slender on the leaves. So i told my buddy that might be a grapestomper either way i might have lucked up


Now from that pic it looks like it could be as they look like Blue Power short and squat and fat leaves. Maybe you did luck up and get Grapestomper from him or maybe it could be a rare pheno and that wouldn't surprise me as SinMints has some crazy phenos. Come back when those buds start to form and we def should be able to distinguish then


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Jul 1, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Now from that pic it looks like it could be as they look like Blue Power short and squat and fat leaves. Maybe you did luck up and get Grapestomper from him or maybe it could be a rare pheno and that wouldn't surprise me as SinMints has some crazy phenos. Come back when those buds start to form and we def should be able to distinguish then


do you know a promo code for ngr bro wanna get aliens jacked up im thinking


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 2, 2015)

QuestforKnowledge said:


> do you know a promo code for ngr bro wanna get aliens jacked up im thinking


Code: SUMMER 2015

Should be 10% off as I just used it when I ordered Sour Sunset from Crockett. Haven't seen much on those Aliens Jackd Up but the few I've seen were great. Big huge plants with nice dense buds. The new crosses are great too I would look into those


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Jul 2, 2015)

thanks duh now that you said it I have a card from my last order with it good looking out bro really appreciate it


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 2, 2015)

QuestforKnowledge said:


> thanks duh now that you said it I have a card from my last order with it good looking out bro really appreciate it


Those codes are always the same every year except the year changes lol. I realized it after making so many orders and getting those cards and when the new year changed and it was still the same it dawned on me. SinCity restock of a lot of favorites should be coming up very soon so you may wanna wait too


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 2, 2015)

Well I'm sad cuz the new test seeds from SinCity I popped recently have not sprouted. They were the GG#4 x Blue Power. Don't know why they haven't sprouted as I have done everything I always do soak seeds 48 hours till they crack and then place in soil in solo cups. Nothing special as I always get most to sprout but these aren't sprouting. Checked medium looks like they stalled out I don't know but doesn't look like they will pop. I'm very suprised as I never had problems with SinCity beans before always 90-100% germ/sprout rate. Had 100% on Blue Power and SinMint Cookies so I'm puzzled. I may be getting more but not sure yet but will post when I find out. 

Other than that things are looking good and getting back on track. The Fruity Pebble OG, SFV OG BX and Purple Urkle x Purple Indica bx3 is growing out again good now that I had to reveg them. I may take cuts and just scrap the seed runs but I may just cut clones and flip them. I'll figure something out but if I did do that the only ones would get flipped are the Urkle cross testers. Don't have any pics really to show boring veg right now lol but once things grow out more I'll have some veg pics.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 2, 2015)

Here's my GG#4 mom. She's had lots of cuts taken off her but no more will come off her anymore. Already have a cut designated for a mom in the veg tent for the future. I transplanted her to a 5gal over the past weekend and she'll get a few more weeks veg and get flipped with the Urkle testers. Here she is looking good ready to have many tops of frosty buds

GG#4


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 2, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Well I'm sad cuz the new test seeds from SinCity I popped recently have not sprouted. They were the GG#4 x Blue Power. Don't know why they haven't sprouted as I have done everything I always do soak seeds 48 hours till they crack and then place in soil in solo cups. Nothing special as I always get most to sprout but these aren't sprouting. Checked medium looks like they stalled out I don't know but doesn't look like they will pop. I'm very suprised as I never had problems with SinCity beans before always 90-100% germ/sprout rate. Had 100% on Blue Power and SinMint Cookies so I'm puzzled. I may be getting more but not sure yet but will post when I find out.
> 
> Other than that things are looking good and getting back on track. The Fruity Pebble OG, SFV OG BX and Purple Urkle x Purple Indica bx3 is growing out again good now that I had to reveg them. I may take cuts and just scrap the seed runs but I may just cut clones and flip them. I'll figure something out but if I did do that the only ones would get flipped are the Urkle cross testers. Don't have any pics really to show boring veg right now lol but once things grow out more I'll have some veg pics.


Sorry to hear about the testers bro, at least I'm not the only one that had germ issues, makes me feel better than even someone like yourself can have the same issue. It's srrange indeed, we both did exactly the same thing we always do and no sprouts. I hope you get some more bro, would love to see them grown out by you


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 2, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sorry to hear about the testers bro, at least I'm not the only one that had germ issues, makes me feel better than even someone like yourself can have the same issue. It's srrange indeed, we both did exactly the same thing we always do and no sprouts. I hope you get some more bro, would love to see them grown out by you


Yea everyone has germ issues here and there. If you can say you've never had them and have been growing for a few years I wouldn't believe that person grew at all.

I never had issues germing anything from Sin so I'm shocked I had this problem but not completely surprised tho as it happens sometime it's part of the game of growing. I hope I can get more too as I would love to grow hem but if not I won't be tripping. I have loads of seeds that can take their place


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 2, 2015)

That's it bro, it happens hey! I put mine down to my germing ability but starting to think it wasn't me...still, it's all part of the game


----------



## hayrolld (Jul 12, 2015)

Somehow, I just found this journal yesterday. I've seen your SinCity grows on home of the dank, but nice to see your other work too. Everything looked fire bro! Congrats on expecting another little one. Hopefully that little blessing is the start of better times than the last month for you.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 12, 2015)

hayrolld said:


> Somehow, I just found this journal yesterday. I've seen your SinCity grows on home of the dank, but nice to see your other work too. Everything looked fire bro! Congrats on expecting another little one. Hopefully that little blessing is the start of better times than the last month for you.


Appreciate you coming through and showing love. Yea I show everything I do over her but mostly SinCity over there. Stay tuned bro I got a lot of stuff going now so gonna have some great plants to show soon.


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 12, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Appreciate you coming through and showing love. Yea I show everything I do over her but mostly SinCity over there. Stay tuned bro I got a lot of stuff going now so gonna have some great plants to show soon.


I can't wait to see the ONYCD x PBOG do their thang !!


----------



## torontoke (Jul 12, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea everyone has germ issues here and there. If you can say you've never had them and have been growing for a few years I wouldn't believe that person grew at all.
> 
> I never had issues germing anything from Sin so I'm shocked I had this problem but not completely surprised tho as it happens sometime it's part of the game of growing. I hope I can get more too as I would love to grow hem but if not I won't be tripping. I have loads of seeds that can take their place


Germ rates are part of why the seeds are being tested tho. 
I agree someone who says the never have issues just hasnt ran alot of different stuff. Shit happens especially in the initial runs til they get stable.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 12, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> I can't wait to see the ONYCD x PBOG do their thang !!


5/5 on the ge rate. One was a tiny late popping but it's growing so it'll stay. I think these are gonna be some viney lanky type plants. Should be some nice pure funk on them; sour og smelling with maybe some sweetness. 

Got great new the keeper pheno of Chem 3 x 88g13/hp is revegging so I'll get to start my first official f2 project. Hopefully the pollen is still good I froze it after drying it so it should be good. Those plants are so good they have to be f2 and shared with the community. Gonna take that pollen and hit a few girls with it. I'll takes some clones and once they root throw in 1gal for a few weeks and then flowering them out and dust them real good.

I'll have something for you next week bro they're getting there


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 12, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Germ rates are part of why the seeds are being tested tho.
> I agree someone who says the never have issues just hasnt ran alot of different stuff. Shit happens especially in the initial runs til they get stable.


You are most definitely right about this. I think it was my error tho as the seeds popped tails but I kept them in the glass an extra day and that may have drowned them but they never broke the shell off so I think they tried and couldn't. I've seen some of Sins beans do this they be so healthy and hard. Been having some horrible luck lately tho but I feel everything is back in the rise


----------



## torontoke (Jul 12, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> You are most definitely right about this. I think it was my error tho as the seeds popped tails but I kept them in the glass an extra day and that may have drowned them but they never broke the shell off so I think they tried and couldn't. I've seen some of Sins beans do this they be so healthy and hard. Been having some horrible luck lately tho but I feel everything is back in the rise


Im sure it wasnt you.
There arent many members on here that post up the consistent high quality plants you do.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 12, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Im sure it wasnt you.
> There arent many members on here that post up the consistent high quality plants you do.


I appreciate the love bro. I did everything I normally do just kept them in water a day longer which I've done plenty of times never hurt before. I was sad cuz I really wanted to run them but I got plenty beans to run and I'm sure I'll get some more. If I don't I'll be good


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 12, 2015)

Bro I appreciate the love...things have come so far for me because of great folks like yourself...no big hurry...I got beans coming from two sources..my new nutes will be here Wed. and gearing up for the party cup comp..I love it all !!!! Grape Puff run coming real soon....I know you been waiting on that lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 12, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Bro I appreciate the love...things have come so far for me because of great folks like yourself...no big hurry...I got beans coming from two sources..my new nutes will be here Wed. and gearing up for the party cup comp..I love it all !!!! Grape Puff run coming real soon....I know you been waiting on that lol


Hell yea mos def bro. You have to f2 those babies or shoot me the best lady you have. What kinda setup you gonna run now and what Jutes you getting?


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 12, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Hell yea mos def bro. You have to f2 those babies or shoot me the best lady you have. What kinda setup you gonna run now and what Jutes you getting?


I got the NFTG simple schedule nutes , a new ph meter...I veg under four 23 watt cfl's then into the tent under a 400 hps. Got a 4 bulb t5 panel (6500k ) and a 600 watt HPS in my shopping cart . I noticed when you start doing this reefer ain't the only thing that keeps growing...so does the grow space lmao


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 12, 2015)

You already know what's mines is yours bro...f2's and the mom you shall have....I'm gonna keep a male so when I make beans they from the same parents each time .


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 13, 2015)

Man does somebody have a lucky item they can throw me cud my luck is fucked up smdh. Axle and ball joint broke on car. Thank the lord I was only turning so I wasn't going very fast. If I was on the highway which I was planning to get on when this happened me and Mrs would be dead. I'm blessed fareal and well lucky too. Just pray for me guys can't believe this tho. $650 I don't even have gotta make something shake tho


----------



## genuity (Jul 13, 2015)

That shit sucks...but like you said,making something shake is what we do..


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 13, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your luck bro....make like a farmer...buy a bird and sell eggs....you kno !!


----------



## hayrolld (Jul 13, 2015)

Damn bro, that's rough. At least you and your wife are OK!


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Jul 13, 2015)

that really sucks bro but like you said at least you an the wife are ok.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 14, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Man does somebody have a lucky item they can throw me cud my luck is fucked up smdh. Axle and ball joint broke on car. Thank the lord I was only turning so I wasn't going very fast. If I was on the highway which I was planning to get on when this happened me and Mrs would be dead. I'm blessed fareal and well lucky too. Just pray for me guys can't believe this tho. $650 I don't even have gotta make something shake tho


Yeah brother sorry to hear if i had luck i would give you some but i got none.... i don't know where it went but i want it back if you find yours please let me know how good thing is no one was hurt hope your back on the road soon my bro all the best


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jul 14, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Man does somebody have a lucky item they can throw me cud my luck is fucked up smdh. Axle and ball joint broke on car. Thank the lord I was only turning so I wasn't going very fast. If I was on the highway which I was planning to get on when this happened me and Mrs would be dead. I'm blessed fareal and well lucky too. Just pray for me guys can't believe this tho. $650 I don't even have gotta make something shake tho


Thank goodness you guys were not injured. Hang in there man...you're due for some good things to happen.


----------



## Melbs92 (Jul 15, 2015)

+Luck AKJ! Sorry I'm so late for the fiesta! Been reading and I'm nearly up to speed! My car is accident prone aswell! Blew the diff 4 weeks ago ($3000) and the ignition barrel went last night ($1750 because I can't replace only the barrel it's the whole steering column that gets swapped!) 

Will be subbed keenly


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 15, 2015)

Well since I haven't been to work all week I've been getting some time more with the plants and noticed this new myco product from Extreme Gardening called MYKOS and I tried some a few weeks back and this stuff is great!!! It's got lil fungi growing on top my big GG#4 and out the bottom of the seedling solo cups. If anybody looking for good myco product to mix in with your soil or a transplants it's good stuff. I know the microbes, fungi and bacteria are doing they're thing cus the plants are taking these high temps like its nothing.

The seedlings aren't with the main grow area they're in my room and getting perfect temps. Everything is getting much better the Fruity Pebbles OG is doing well and looks to fully recovered from whatever was attacking them. So is the Sfv OG bx is going well too. Seedlings are doing well. All the plants are good and couldn't be happy. They got some Stump Tea a few days ago and that def helped and the seedlings roots have exploded. They'll be out solo cups in a week or two. Also put some of that tea with the rooting clones and now they're starting to root very good won't be long.

Took some more GG#4 clones when cleaning up the big girl. She's gonna get a few more weeks of veg haven't decided yet but I wanna get something very nice off her  beside my bad luck everything is going good will got some pics up later


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 15, 2015)

Melbs92 said:


> +Luck AKJ! Sorry I'm so late for the fiesta! Been reading and I'm nearly up to speed! My car is accident prone aswell! Blew the diff 4 weeks ago ($3000) and the ignition barrel went last night ($1750 because I can't replace only the barrel it's the whole steering column that gets swapped!)
> 
> Will be subbed keenly


Damn I feel a lil better after hearing what you've been through. My lil heartache doesn't even compare to that. Good vibes sent your way and glad you stopping through for the show. Better late than never bro.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 15, 2015)

Here's some pics of the big GG#4 gal I got going. Lots of tips on her gonna make some nice colas on her. Cleaned the bottom of her up and took some clones off her. Debating if I wanna stick her outside or not but I've been warned her stench gets insane about 3 weeks from harvest so might not be a good idea. May stick some babies out there in 1gal. Can't get a great pic as she's a nice big bush  anybody know the stretch on GG#4?

  

Some babies starting to root. Not the best looking clones as I used straight tap on them it's mines is pretty bad should've used water through my snatcher. Also the clone/seedling box lights was too strong for the clones and they started synthesizing a lil so a lil yellow on some leaves but otherwise healthy. I got some NFTG I can give them to perk them back up


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 15, 2015)

Here's my keeper of a child of GG#4. Her name is Silverback Jack. Got a lot of her moms traits very thin type branches but strong enough to not flop over. I don't know if GG#4 is like that but this cut is. She had big buds on top and didn't lean not one bit. She also has that sweet chocolatey earthy smell from the mom which is cool cus she didn't have that on seed run straight nasty sweaty vagina diesel smell lol. You can see the similarities.


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 15, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Here's some pics of the big GG#4 gal I got going. Lots of tips on her gonna make some nice colas on her. Cleaned the bottom of her up and took some clones off her. Debating if I wanna stick her outside or not but I've been warned her stench gets insane about 3 weeks from harvest so might not be a good idea. May stick some babies out there in 1gal. Can't get a great pic as she's a nice big bush  anybody know the stretch on GG#4?
> 
> View attachment 3460047 View attachment 3460048 View attachment 3460051
> 
> ...


You still killing it bro...that last pic is rooted cuttings ?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 15, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> You still killing it bro...that last pic is rooted cuttings ?


Yea it is bro only a few of them are rooted. Soon as the rest are you will have a couple and a Platunum Delights. I just have to get some of these to a couple of other people who I owe and after that you will have yours bro


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 15, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea it is bro only a few of them are rooted. Soon as the rest are you will have a couple and a Platunum Delights. I just have to get some of these to a couple of other people who I owe and after that you will have yours bro


Appreciate that bro but I'm in no big hurry , still got plenty to sort thru for now lol but mos def want that PD in the line up...she's purdy !!!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 15, 2015)

Here's my keeper and my favorite cultivar to smoke right now it's Platinum Delights. After doing all the cookies research I did not too long ago I know the DHN Platinum GSC is not the same as the Platinum GSC in the Platinum Delights. The cut used in this cross is the Cup winning Buds n Roses cut. After finding pics of it mines looks just like it with some Blue Power influence. Great cross and lovely pheno I have with traits from both parents. I need to breed this girl with something good don't know what flavor I wanna add to this maybe the Chem 3 x 88g13/hp will add some nice chemmy gas funk to it. Look at the big fat fan leaves that's Blue Power


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 15, 2015)

Here's the the Fruity Pebble OG f4. I can't believe these ladies survived they were in bad shape and I've brought them back to life. I had 4/6 ladies but one died so just three left but I have 6 more beans so I will use the rest to do some breeding. Once these ladies veg out more I'll take some cuts off each one. Very smelly girls #1 smells like milk and cereal, #2 and #3 smell like fruity sour ogish milk. Really like them and glad I willed them back. These are really this Mrs plants as she made me pop them so I had to plus I'd like to do something with it.

The supersoil I mixed it is very good as I think that's what kept these plants going. Put them in some more when I repotted them. All the plants are in it and loving it. It's been cooking for over 4 months so it nice and good added with that new Extreme Gardening myco and Stump Tea sprinkled in at transplant all the plant are thriving. 

FPOG f4#1
 

FPOG f4#2
 

FPOG f4#3


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 15, 2015)

Fungi coming out the bottom of the solo cups of the seedlings and starting to form on top of the medium too.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 15, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Fungi coming out the bottom of the solo cups of the seedlings and starting to form on top of the medium too.
> 
> View attachment 3460126


WTF i have never seen that before .... what makes this happen... ?


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 15, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Here's my keeper of a child of GG#4. Her name is Silverback Jack. Got a lot of her moms traits very thin type branches but strong enough to not flop over. I don't know if GG#4 is like that but this cut is. She had big buds on top and didn't lean not one bit. She also has that sweet chocolatey earthy smell from the mom which is cool cus she didn't have that on seed run straight nasty sweaty vagina diesel smell lol. You can see the similarities.
> 
> View attachment 3460061 View attachment 3460062


Looking awesome as always brother girls look happy can't wait till the girls are in flower all my seeds come in so i have been told can't wait to get home and get the girls going Sin City and Rare dankness will go in a cup of water once i get home on the hunt for a male.... to make some crosses


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 15, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> WTF i have never seen that before .... what makes this happen... ?


http://www.xtreme-gardening.com/#!Gardening-in-a-Drought/c17wy/1

Check that link out the company who makes the stuffs can explain it better. It's beneficial fungi I can say that for sure


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 15, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> http://www.xtreme-gardening.com/#!Gardening-in-a-Drought/c17wy/1
> 
> Check that link out the company who makes the stuffs can explain it better. It's beneficial fungi I can say that for sure


Sweet I'm gonna have to check into getting some of that..You find all the cool stuff .


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 15, 2015)

Long as its a good thing that's all that matters i think i would crap myself if i seen that but i don't grow in soil so i guess ill never see it


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 16, 2015)

Yea I'm sure lots of people who first saw fungi and mycelium growing in the medium thought they had mold or pm growing and it's kinda similar buts it's beneficial to the plants. Helps feed the roots the nutrients need in exchange for the carbohydrates the roots put off. Having these is essential as this protects you from heat stress and many other stresses and diseases. Plus when your growing in soil this allows you to water and not have to worry about ph as the relationship with the beneficials irk to correct the ph and make sure the plants gets the food in the soil at the right ph. Myco is very essiential to growing good organic anything. If you checked that link out you will see the last 9 years the largest pumpkin in the world was grown with these myco products mixed in. Just shows how good stuff is when it can do that.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 16, 2015)

I just figured out a is ok way to cool the garage down with having fuck up anything or buy lots of fans and stuff and this will work for the rest of the summer. I'm just gonna put up a nice piece of tarp and add a zipper to it and put that on be inside of the garage door that leads into the house and then just a cheap inline fan to bring the cold air from the house into the garage. That way nobody sees anything and I can just shut the door if I know people are coming over. Can't believe this didn't come to me sooner lol but glad I thought of it.

Been trying to leave the door open when I can but my Mrs and her Grandma doesn't like for it to be open lol so I was thinking of a way to have the door open yet still have something up to everyone can look directly into the garage so the zip up tarp is perfect. Mini split will be installed before next summer tho that's for sure and I won't have to worry about tarp or nothing


----------



## herbganji (Jul 22, 2015)

We need more of your magiccccc, let's get the next run going haha

Yummy


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 22, 2015)

I got plenty stuff going bro just cant take any pics right now lol. Should have some new pics of everything I got going in the next couple days.

Here's what I got going as of right now:

GG#4 she's a big nice bush with many tops. Been vegging for a while may put her outside but don't know what to do yet. Also got two small clones going
Silverback Jack #7 not as big as mom but same type of structure
Platinum Delights same size as Silverback Jack doing more training to get more tops on her. Got a small clone going too
Fruity Pebble OG f4 rounding back into form after health plummeted 2-3 different phenos
Sfv OG bx only one survived whatever it was that was attacking them. Still haven't found out what it was thinking pests
Purple Urkle hybrid saved two of them from attack. One is still not as healthy as I would like but rounding back into form
Chem 3 x 88g13/hp finally revegged and is growing. Waiting to be able to get clones of her. Will make f2 seeds with the pollen I saved. Will also hit every lady in flower with this pollen. That will be first official pollen chuck lol. Got plenty of bastards off all the phenos of Chem 3 x 88g13/hp. Still don't have a name for them.

Seedlings:

SinMint Cookies
Sweet Skunk x 88g13/hp
ONYCD x Polar Bear OG
Blue Power fem
Chem 3 x 88g13/hp Bastard just one found seedling growing in pot of revegged mom

Recent seed pops:

Grateful Breath
Blue Lime Pie

That's everything I got going as of right now. Took more GG#4 clones the other day to pass out to some buddies here. Gotta take some of Platinum Delights once the big girl in veg is ready to give more babies. Right now I'm just building up the veg room and my females so I can get a nice cycle going. trying to have a least something going a month apart always so I'll be harvesting something every month. Soon as some other females get a nice size on them I'll flip the GG#4, Silverback Jack, Platinum Delights. Since I just planted some clones I'll be taking clones of whatever females I have to root so I can plant them a month after the others have been growing. Gonna get this perpetual cycle going good just have to get into the groove of it taking clones and stuff. Looking forward to seeing some buds swelling!!!


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I got plenty stuff going bro just cant take any pics right now lol. Should have some new pics of everything I got going in the next couple days.
> 
> Here's what I got going as of right now:
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great mix brother a lot going on can't wait till come photos your flowering some soon right... ?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 22, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Sounds like a great mix brother a lot going on can't wait till come photos your flowering some soon right... ?


I want to flip some now but I wont have enough females ready to flower after those have been in the flowering tent for about 4-5 weeks. Soon as I get some other females a nice size that will be good to veg a few more weeks while the first set is flowering then I'll flip. It'll only be a few more weeks before I flip the girls that's been vegging for a while now. If I don't flip them then I will stick them outside in plastic shed I have. I can take the top off of it so the can flower in there without anyone being able to see. By then I should have my vegging and clone cycle going good to where I can put some plants in flower and have plants vegging and waiting to go in after those hit halfway.

Really trying to get into the groove of this. I'm gonna start keeping track of taking clones and stuff so I can be on point. I want something always in flower a month apart. Not trying to run outta smoke never again. Its been hell not having any good smoke but I'll survive lol


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I want to flip some now but I wont have enough females ready to flower after those have been in the flowering tent for about 4-5 weeks. Soon as I get some other females a nice size that will be good to veg a few more weeks while the first set is flowering then I'll flip. It'll only be a few more weeks before I flip the girls that's been vegging for a while now. If I don't flip them then I will stick them outside in plastic shed I have. I can take the top off of it so the can flower in there without anyone being able to see. By then I should have my vegging and clone cycle going good to where I can put some plants in flower and have plants vegging and waiting to go in after those hit halfway.
> 
> Really trying to get into the groove of this. I'm gonna start keeping track of taking clones and stuff so I can be on point. I want something always in flower a month apart. Not trying to run outta smoke never again. Its been hell not having any good smoke but I'll survive lol


Yeah it would suck not having good smoke im just lucky i don't have a lot of friends that enjoy there smoke anymore so its all for me  mostly but yes ill be doing a big upgrade soon with the new 400v ballast new tent and a lot of other stuff  I want to pulling once a month again I don't care if its only one plant just something I hate trimming so much ill be turning all my pop corn to hash as i am not trimming that shit again its only top colas for me check out my log i posted a pic of the root ball under the pot its crazy


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I'm sure lots of people who first saw fungi and mycelium growing in the medium thought they had mold or pm growing and it's kinda similar buts it's beneficial to the plants. Helps feed the roots the nutrients need in exchange for the carbohydrates the roots put off. Having these is essential as this protects you from heat stress and many other stresses and diseases. Plus when your growing in soil this allows you to water and not have to worry about ph as the relationship with the beneficials irk to correct the ph and make sure the plants gets the food in the soil at the right ph. Myco is very essiential to growing good organic anything. If you checked that link out you will see the last 9 years the largest pumpkin in the world was grown with these myco products mixed in. Just shows how good stuff is when it can do that.


 Have you tried great white shark? I've got to try the Myco they sell it here but it's expensive.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 22, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Have you tried great white shark? I've got to try the Myco they sell it here but it's expensive.


I have not tried the GWS myco yet just for that reason its so damn expensive lol. The same company that makes GWS makes Planet Success and they are just about the same except GWS has like two different fungi/bacteria that Planet Success don't have and there's other brands just as good for cheaper but I don't plan on trying some tho as I hear it good. They have a liquid version too. My shops stay stocked with it but I know they aint selling it like that cus this aint a growing town or state for that matter lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 23, 2015)

Hey james, i'v been using Mykos for transplanting only.
do you top dress or add to tea's ?
curious on the other uses.
the one I have doesn't say water soluble 
just wondering


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 23, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Hey james, i'v been using Mykos for transplanting only.
> do you top dress or add to tea's ?
> curious on the other uses.
> the one I have doesn't say water soluble
> just wondering


It all depends on the brand that you have and like you said water soluble. The one I'm trying out now is not but you can use it for transplanting and if you top dress you just have to cover the myco with your mulch or soil your gonna top dress with. The best water soluble myco out there to me is Great White but its so expensive. I've never tried Roots Oregonism XL but its supposed to be just as good as Great White. I may try the Oregonism XL first as its much cheaper.

I am using a packaged compost tea that has beneficial fungi and bacteria just like myco and can be used every watering just like the high end stuff but its way cheaper and I get plenty brews out of one pack and its Stump Tea. Only place sells it is HTG Supply. Where I am I have the actual store so I get it there and get free tea as they brew it in the store too but that's only if I feel like driving to go get it lol its on the opposite of town almost 30 minutes away. I only go if completely necessary


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm using Xtreme Gardening Mykos now.
And brewing my own teas, 
I was looking into grokashi as a soil amendment, any advice ?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 23, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> I'm using Xtreme Gardening Mykos now.
> And brewing my own teas,
> I was looking into grokashi as a soil amendment, any advice ?


That's exactly what I'm using now lol its good stuff. I'm sure your tea is better than the stuff I'm brewing but I'm looking into getting the Grokashi too. Grokashi isn't meant to be brewed only added once your brew is finished but its creates a soil food web like no other product I have seen. Great White doesn't even create the mycelium web like Grokashi.

I'm not doing anything special bro your doing it way better than me mines is packaged all I do is as the right amount to water and just brew for 24 hours that's it. I have some stuff from the Nectars For The Gods lineup I tried a while back very good stuff only bottle nutes I would use on soil. I add some of the growth enhancer which is Zues Juice, amino acids which is Athenas Aminas, and the catalyst carbon sweetner which is Aphrodite's Extraction. I think those NFTG products I add really make it way better as the Stump Tea is cheap but doesn't have the amount of bacteria and fungi like Great White and others but its cheap and easy for me as I just don't have the time to brew a real tea so Stump Tea work for me. In flower I use the Stump Tea sweetner with the Aphrodite.

Get the Grokashi as I will be getting some soon but I think its the best out there from what I've seen even tho I haven't used it. You can see from @genuity pics when he uses it. Plants are healthy as hell feeds the plants like it should and protects from lots of pests and diseases. Just add it to you brew and you will see fungi growth like no other. Sorry for long ass reply lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 25, 2015)

Well the seedling that I found in the Chemical Warfare(Chem 3 x 88g13/hp) thanks my bro @taGyo for the name. I still haven't heard anything from Bodhi about the name of this cross or will it be released so for now that what I will call it until I know something otherwise but that plant is much bigger now about 3-4 weeks from seed and it's very early but from what I'm seeing it looks as tho Chemical Warfare ladies were pollinated by the Silverback Jack. 

I have two of the 5 Sweet Skunk x 88g13/hp that I soaked going and the dad has traits that can be recognized. I'm not seeing those traits as of now I'm seeing the GG#4 leaf twist trait. Any plant can do that leaf twist tho as it's something that makes them do it ant remember what it is but for now gonna say Silverback Jack hit all the ladies until I can see more growth. Gotta get a new phone still so pics will be a while. Really wish my dslr wasn't broke anybody got an old one after upgrading that I can snag off them? Pm me


----------



## hayrolld (Jul 28, 2015)

Hey James, I just got back from a week in Greenville. Pretty sure you said you are in NC. I can see why you are having trouble keeping your garage cool, it is hot down there! For the camera, if you are just looking for something inexpensive, a lot of the smaller digitals are pretty decent. Should be better than a phone camera and a lot of them have macro modes.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 28, 2015)

hayrolld said:


> Hey James, I just got back from a week in Greenville. Pretty sure you said you are in NC. I can see why you are having trouble keeping your garage cool, it is hot down there! For the camera, if you are just looking for something inexpensive, a lot of the smaller digitals are pretty decent. Should be better than a phone camera and a lot of them have macro modes.


Yea bro I'm in NC and yea its hot as fuck down here lol very humid. The hottest its been since I been here for 3 years. Broke lots of record for temps early summer its been crazy. If I could grow outdoors they would love it. Well I can I just have to be really discreet lol.

I actually got a lil camera I might be able to get some pics with but I really want another dslr. I got one from a family member who had upgraded and it was good but pooped out on me so I only want something like that. I'll see what I can take with this lil camera I got. Wanna show you guys wassup with everything


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 28, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea bro I'm in NC and yea its hot as fuck down here lol very humid. The hottest its been since I been here for 3 years. Broke lots of record for temps early summer its been crazy. If I could grow outdoors they would love it. Well I can I just have to be really discreet lol.
> 
> I actually got a lil camera I might be able to get some pics with but I really want another dslr. I got one from a family member who had upgraded and it was good but pooped out on me so I only want something like that. I'll see what I can take with this lil camera I got. Wanna show you guys wassup with everything



Stay well brother!

It's hot up here, can't imagine what it's like farther south! Hit 96 today


----------



## zchopper420 (Aug 3, 2015)

Can't wait to see some more pics bro


----------



## zchopper420 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hey James how did that sfvxlbl turn out i got some deadheahx lbl waiting to get poped. Have you grown out any blue power seed vault of ca just stoked a bunch of sin city gear $96 delivered. That blue power seems real nice and seems to breed pretty well too


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 11, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> Hey James how did that sfvxlbl turn out i got some deadheahx lbl waiting to get poped. Have you grown out any blue power seed vault of ca just stoked a bunch of sin city gear $96 delivered. That blue power seems real nice and seems to breed pretty well too


Bro the one lady of the SFV x LBL aka SFV OG bx I had flowering got bud rot  buds where huge on here and I had her in a small tent with not much air flow and humidity rose like hell with the heat in thebeginning of summer. She was lovely tho had SFV bud structure but had a sativa dom growth in the leaves. Viney like SFV but the look of her was mostly the JTR. I've noticed that crosses with JTR in it seem to be dominate in crosses and this was pointed out by some others as well. Was hoping for SFV dom phenos but this was only the first bx and two of my other females died from the problems I had couple months back. I do have another lady I revived in veg now and seems to be very SFV dominate but you can see the traits from the dad still. Smell is very kushy but it does have the lemon sweetener smell from the dad. I actually have 6 more seeds to pop from these and will soon.

I don't fool with SVOC anymore. Too many people not getting orders waiting months on end not getting responses and hardly getting what they wanted only getting substitute strains. Glad they got SinCity but I wont be getting mines from there as NGR aka thedankteam is $85 delivered except for BLP lol. I would buy from Attitude before them again and that's saying something for me cus I haven't ordered from the Tude in years lol. Growing Blue Power now bro its a fem seed the only one I had as my other didn't sprout and I gave the other 5 I had away. It def does breed well I love my Platinum Delights as it smells like straight BP in flower but taste like kush cookies  Soon as I can get some pics hopefully this week but soon as I can I will put them up


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 11, 2015)

I want the BP and Sin Valley OG !


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 11, 2015)

Silverback Jack, Platinum Delights and GG#4 are outside in the backyard loving life. GG#4 is so pretty has a nice dark color to her. I think she may be N toxic a lil but that's ok she's a beauty. Man I need to get some pics for yall I hate this. All plants from the seeds popped look great too. Topping the Grateful Breath, Blue Power, Blue Lime Pie now others have already been topped. Also got the SinMint seedling I broke at the base of the stem to root yahoooo!!! So its back to life and growing. 4 SinMint Cookies, 5 ONCD x Polar Bear OG, 2 Sweet Skunk x 88g13/hp, 3 Grateful Breath, 3 Blue Lime Pie and 1 Blue Power all doing well.

Got 2 GG#4 clones in 1gal looking great and another Platinum Delight. Will get a couple more PD going soon. Veg tent is starting to get stacked so will be flipping some stuff here in the next few weeks. More beans to be popped too. Will be putting Katsu Bubba Kush x 88g13/hp & ATF x a11g f3 in solo tomorrow. Next week Banana Puff, Cherry Puff and Mountain Gorillas going in water


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 11, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> I want the BP and Sin Valley OG !


SinValley is a beast hear it has the classic SFV smell but the Blue Power is a beast too. That's why I have her going now. She is a female so we shall see what comes from her soon and you already know you can have her


----------



## zchopper420 (Aug 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Bro the one lady of the SFV x LBL aka SFV OG bx I had flowering got bud rot  buds where huge on here and I had her in a small tent with not much air flow and humidity rose like hell with the heat in thebeginning of summer. She was lovely tho had SFV bud structure but had a sativa dom growth in the leaves. Viney like SFV but the look of her was mostly the JTR. I've noticed that crosses with JTR in it seem to be dominate in crosses and this was pointed out by some others as well. Was hoping for SFV dom phenos but this was only the first bx and two of my other females died from the problems I had couple months back. I do have another lady I revived in veg now and seems to be very SFV dominate but you can see the traits from the dad still. Smell is very kushy but it does have the lemon sweetener smell from the dad. I actually have 6 more seeds to pop from these and will soon.
> 
> I don't fool with SVOC anymore. Too many people not getting orders waiting months on end not getting responses and hardly getting what they wanted only getting substitute strains. Glad they got SinCity but I wont be getting mines from there as NGR aka thedankteam is $85 delivered except for BLP lol. I would buy from Attitude before them again and that's saying something for me cus I haven't ordered from the Tude in years lol. Growing Blue Power now bro its a fem seed the only one I had as my other didn't sprout and I gave the other 5 I had away. It def does breed well I love my Platinum Delights as it smells like straight BP in flower but taste like kush cookies  Soon as I can get some pics hopefully this week but soon as I can I will put them up


Good to know about the svoc i won't be ordering from them then fuck that. Platinum Delights sounds nice there is just so much shit i want to grow i need to set up another room or something.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 11, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> Good to know about the svoc i won't be ordering from them then fuck that. Platinum Delights sounds nice there is just so much shit i want to grow i need to set up another room or something.


I have some pics in this thread somewhere and in the SinCity info thread. She's lovely but yea I need a warehouse to grow all I want to lol maybe one day. SVOC is going downhill loved them when I first ordered but after not getting what I wanted the last time I stopped ordering and hearing so many complaints from people all across the web I just cant give my money away especially right now so it will be only to banks I know I can get what I want and not have to wait months for. There are too many other places to get seeds from and not have that problem so I'm good on them


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> SinValley is a beast hear it has the classic SFV smell but the Blue Power is a beast too. That's why I have her going now. She is a female so we shall see what comes from her soon and you already know you can have her


I'm really wanting some Blue Power beans...badly ! I'm kinda stuck on the Chem/Grapestomper crosses at the moment tho


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 11, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> I'm really wanting some Blue Power beans...badly ! I'm kinda stuck on the Chem/Grapestomper crosses at the moment tho


Get them and pop them when you can. That's how my bean stash has been getting so deep lol. Starting to go through some of them I usually like popping whole packs but with so many beans I haven't been able to and popping a few here and there to try and get through some of them.

After I pop the GGG beans next will be some SSDD, Appy Thunderfucks, Green Ribbon bx and Sour Sunset


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Get them and pop them when you can. That's how my bean stash has been getting so deep lol. Starting to go through some of them I usually like popping whole packs but with so many beans I haven't been able to and popping a few here and there to try and get through some of them.
> 
> After I pop the GGG beans next will be some SSDD, Appy Thunderfucks, Green Ribbon bx and Sour Sunset


There's so many beans and cuts I want it's freaking ridiculous bro...I need 3 tents or a least 3 flowering lights lol
Edit : I'm collecting all Chem/Grapestomper crosses I can get right now lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 11, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> There's so many beans and cuts I want it's freaking ridiculous bro...I need 3 tents or a least 3 flowering lights lol
> Edit : I'm collecting all Chem/Grapestomper crosses I can get right now lol


Bro who the hell you telling lol I need about $5gs just to spend on beans lol seriously tho. I would get all the stuff out there right now I want lol. I'll just keep chipping away  I need a warehouse bro truly to do what I want. Man that would be awesome

You looking for crosses with those both in it or you just looking for crosses with either of them? Not too may Grapestomper crosses out there but there is a new one that's out. Plenty Chem crosses out there the one I grow is top notch so glad I got it to reveg but I did get another free pack of the Chem 3 x 88g13/hp from Bodhi for completing the test so I have more I just liked the pheno I kept plus I have lots of bastards off all 3 ladies from the test. So if you want some of those you can have some. I've prolly given away maybe 70 seeds already and I have more. Two possible dads which makes them appealing cus its not lots of dads like most bastard seed but the possible dad is Chem 3 x 88g13/hp which would make them f2 or Silverback Jack which would make f1 polyhybrid cross.

Either dad IMHO is gonna make a great cross on the three Chemical Warfare is what I'm gonna call them until otherwise not typing that out again lol. But yea the Silverback Jack dad is appealing cus of it being a GG#4 cross which would add more Chem to them from that side. It would be a nice Chem/Diesel cross but f2 is good too. Got one seedling I found in keeper looks great smelling really funky like the first round so thinking f2 but not gonna be sure till it gets bigger and flowers but growth right now is leaning to f2


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 12, 2015)

I mainly want them both in one seed but I have a bunch of Chem crosses tho . I'm running a Chem x (Solo's Stash x Phantom Cookies) right now along with a few others...I found out about GGG a lil late as a lot of what I'd like to have is discontinued, same with Bodhi . I'm also on the hunt for a SFV cut , Chem d cut , and maybe an Urkle cut that'd be the shyt ! I must be honest D-Cure has my heart right now , I want another pack and still have 8 beans left out of my other pack...straight sticky grapey goodness !


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 12, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> I mainly want them both in one seed but I have a bunch of Chem crosses tho . I'm running a Chem x (Solo's Stash x Phantom Cookies) right now along with a few others...I found out about GGG a lil late as a lot of what I'd like to have is discontinued, same with Bodhi . I'm also on the hunt for a SFV cut , Chem d cut , and maybe an Urkle cut that'd be the shyt ! I must be honest D-Cure has my heart right now , I want another pack and still have 8 beans left out of my other pack...straight sticky grapey goodness !


Gonna be very hard to get them both in one cross. I say you find a good male in those seeds you have make f2 and make some crosses with a few different ladies so you can have some variety with the Chem D/Grapestomper BX. Yea GGG is great love their work I wish they would find another prized stud like Jo to use. Man I wanted that D Cure so bad was next on my list before BoG went down at The Greenpool. I do have some Pretty Wicked(Chem D x Purple Mayhem) from Norstar that I'll pop beginning of the year. Bodhi is the man too cant believe I was so sleep on him still but was blind and now I see 

Be patient bro the SFV should be coming this way very soon. Don't see many growing Urkle prolly cus of the slow growth but I have a Urkle cross going now and boy does the two phenos look great. One is very grapey indica dom so maybe Urkle dom but should be very colorful as the dad is Purple Indica BX3 so should have a nice one in those.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 12, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Gonna be very hard to get them both in one cross. I say you find a good male in those seeds you have make f2 and make some crosses with a few different ladies so you can have some variety with the Chem D/Grapestomper BX. Yea GGG is great love their work I wish they would find another prized stud like Jo to use. Man I wanted that D Cure so bad was next on my list before BoG went down at The Greenpool. I do have some Pretty Wicked(Chem D x Purple Mayhem) from Norstar that I'll pop beginning of the year. Bodhi is the man too cant believe I was so sleep on him still but was blind and now I see
> 
> Be patient bro the SFV should be coming this way very soon. Don't see many growing Urkle prolly cus of the slow growth but I have a Urkle cross going now and boy does the two phenos look great. One is very grapey indica dom so maybe Urkle dom but should be very colorful as the dad is Purple Indica BX3 so should have a nice one in those.


Actually I'm gonna hit some females with a DayBreaker male just so to have the Jo in them...I have most what I want purple wise in seed form already....just a few cuts and I'll be set to smoke good for a LONG time bro...a BIG thanks to you for all the help in coming up in this game we love !!


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 12, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Actually I'm gonna hit some females with a DayBreaker male just so to have the Jo in them...I have most what I want purple wise in seed form already....just a few cuts and I'll be set to smoke good for a LONG time bro...a BIG thanks to you for all the help in coming up in this game we love !!


Not a bad idea as much as that Daybreaker is talked about its still one of GGG hottest strains so just lets you know there's plenty good in there. Don't have many purples except for cookies so I'm interested in seeing this Urkle cross I have. Should've been done but you know how shit goes lol. Bro its nothing anything I can do to help I will just wait till you get this GG#4 and PD. Man I'm ready to try this GG#4 and have some more PD cant get enough of it


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 6, 2015)

Sorry for lack of updates in this thread finally have a cam to throw up some pics. Didn't have nothing in flower through the summer really cus of the heat in the garage just couldn't handle the super hot temps but now its settling down and will be flipping some stuff here very soon. Just gonna give a quick rundown of whats in the veg tent as of right now.

Silverback Jack #7 (clone)
Platinum Delights (clone)
Blue Power fem
Blue Lime Pie
SinMint Cookies
ONYCD x Polar Bear OG
Hashplant 3 #3 keeper (clone)
Sweet Skunk & Katsu Bubba x 88g13/hp Katsu cross is seedlings
Alaskan Thunderfuck x Apollo11 genius f3 seedlings
Grateful Breath
Hashplant 3 bastard either f2s or f1 cross with Silverback Jack as dad starting to lean to Silverback Jack
Fruity Pebbles OG f4 (clones of 3 phenos)
GG#4
Cherry Pie
Sfv OG


As you can see the veg tent is pretty full. Lots of small plants right now and none of the plants from seed have been sexed yet so once that happens will have some more room to add the Cherry and Banana Puff f2s and some bagseed cookie cross ScoutBreath(OGKB 2.0 x Cookieboi). Pics for everything else coming up


----------



## herbganji (Sep 6, 2015)

No fucking way bro. Amazing...I'm straight jelly.

Yummy


----------



## Crazybear (Sep 6, 2015)

Nice list of strains you have going on there. I'm hoping to get my room started up again here pretty soon after I move in a couple weeks.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 6, 2015)

Thanks guys yea lot a small pants in there right now but its just about full. The Platinum Delights and Silverback Jack take up a 1/3 of the tent its crazy lol those will be flipped first then a lot of the smaller plants once they veg out, Lots more updates and pics to come outdoor GG#4 is shining  will post the pics I posted in the clone only thread here too


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 6, 2015)

Outdoor GG#4  thankfully right now she isn't stinking up the whole block lol. A brush up against her creates a heavenly diesel type smell she's so frosty to were she's at. Smell will get stronger the further she gets. She has a very light amount of pm on here not tripping I expected it as she's not resistant to it but long as it doesn't get super bad she will be fine. If she can make it to the end of the month will be very happy. The full shot of her isn't even the whole thing she's much bigger she's a mini beast lol


----------



## zchopper420 (Sep 6, 2015)

What kind of lights are you using in your veg tent?


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 6, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> What kind of lights are you using in your veg tent?


Using a 1000hps. Did have a hood but figured its no point for veg so vertical bulb in the veg tent its a 4x8 but I need a lil bit more light in there maybe a 400 or 600 to fully cover the whole tent. Maybe get one of those 432w 8 bulb t5 lights for it


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 6, 2015)

Grateful Breath #1


Grateful Breath #4


Grateful Breath #6


Group Shot


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 6, 2015)

Sfv OG on left Cherry Pie on right


One of two GG#4


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 6, 2015)

You are going to have your hands full. What nutes will you be using and how many sinmint cookies and blue lime pie do you have in veg?


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 6, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> You are going to have your hands full. What nutes will you be using and how many sinmint cookies and blue lime pie do you have in veg?


No nutes on any of these they have supersoil. Just plain water and Stump Tea.

I have 4 SinMint Cookies going and 2 Blue Lime Pies, 5 ONYCD x PBOG, 5 Katsu Bubba x 88g13/hp, 5 ATF x a11g f3 and 3 Grateful Breaths. ATF x a11g f3 was 4/5 on germ but two seedlings produce twins. Kept one of the twins the other was a very small runt. Waiting on Cherry and Banana Puff f2s and ScoutBreath to pop above soil


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 6, 2015)

Man I'm thinking off buying some blue line pies to add to my bean vault.....have you had chance to sample those yet? I also been eying out archive seeds there purpetrator and face off bx2 (sold out)


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 6, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Man I'm thinking off buying some blue line pies to add to my bean vault.....have you had chance to sample those yet? I also been eying out archive seeds there purpetrator and face off bx2 (sold out)


No never had BLP yet but here its the shit. You better get some of those before they're out. Archive is good too I need to get some myself but there are many places with those in stock I'll let you know where I see them


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Sep 6, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Outdoor GG#4  thankfully right now she isn't stinking up the whole block lol. A brush up against her creates a heavenly diesel type smell she's so frosty to were she's at. Smell will get stronger the further she gets. She has a very light amount of pm on here not tripping I expected it as she's not resistant to it but long as it doesn't get super bad she will be fine. If she can make it to the end of the month will be very happy. The full shot of her isn't even the whole thing she's much bigger she's a mini beast lol
> 
> View attachment 3494204 View attachment 3494205 View attachment 3494206 View attachment 3494207 View attachment 3494208 View attachment 3494209 View attachment 3494210


Damn...she is gorgeous!!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 6, 2015)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Damn...she is gorgeous!!!


Thanks bro she is a looker. Once I get better with the camera you will really see her beauty. Smelling great too


----------



## DirtyNerd (Sep 7, 2015)

Woot glad to see you up and running again my brother i know you never stopped growing but its just nice to see the girls ill tell you think my blue dream girls are loving life right now at day 26  perlite for the win are you doing a hydro girl again ... ?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 7, 2015)

nice set of strains ya got there!!


----------



## Joedank (Sep 7, 2015)

g


akhiymjames said:


> Sorry for lack of updates in this thread finally have a cam to throw up some pics. Didn't have nothing in flower through the summer really cus of the heat in the garage just couldn't handle the super hot temps but now its settling down and will be flipping some stuff here very soon. Just gonna give a quick rundown of whats in the veg tent as of right now.
> 
> Silverback Jack #7 (clone)
> Platinum Delights (clone)
> ...


ghost and hells not make it??


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 8, 2015)

Joedank said:


> g
> 
> ghost and hells not make it??


Damn bro I forgot about those   yes they made it they are in the seedling cab. So freaking packed in the veg tent right now I swear a 4x8 isn't near enough for what I need lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 8, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Woot glad to see you up and running again my brother i know you never stopped growing but its just nice to see the girls ill tell you think my blue dream girls are loving life right now at day 26  perlite for the win are you doing a hydro girl again ... ?


Yea I never stopped just couldn't deal with heat right now. I figured it would be like that ever since I moved there in January when I realized there was no windows or no way to exhaust heat. Next summer wont have that problem. I bet those Blue dream girls are loving life. I'm def gonna get the hydro back up and going. I gotta create some space for that pot cus the tent is full. Well once I get this Silverback Jack and Platinum Delights in flower I will have lots more space and sex these seeds that got popped. I'll def let you know when I get that going


----------



## Alaric (Sep 8, 2015)

High james?

nice work 

A~~


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 8, 2015)

Alaric said:


> High james?
> 
> nice work
> 
> A~~


Appreciate the love bro. Lots more to come so glad this heat is starting to whine down. Few more weeks and I'll be flipping some stuff. Platinum Delights, Silverback Jack, GG#4 and prolly SinMints and ONYCD x Polar Bear OG. Those SinMints are growing fast thanks for stopping through bro


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 8, 2015)

Damn bro, that's a wicked line up and some beautiful ladies you got there too. That outdoor gg4 is looking real nice


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 8, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Damn bro, that's a wicked line up and some beautiful ladies you got there too. That outdoor gg4 is looking real nice


Thanks bro I'm just glad to have something in flower. Sucks not having flowers when I should be able to but its all good its gonna get back in order here soon. The outdoor gg4 is killing I gotta top dress her with some supersoil she's fading a lil bit already. That topdress should hold her all the way through. I wish she could get the full sun power I believe her flowers would be much bigger than what they are but she hasn't went into swell mode yet either so cant wait to see what she looks like when she does


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 11, 2015)

Ok quick lil update everything is doing great SinMints have been sexed and it looks like I got and even split on 4 beans. I got a major stud I'm going to post pics soon its very OGKB like and I haven't seen a female pheno like this so I'll use him to make some f2s with the ladies and on some of the other ladies I have. Also got one female from 5 ONYCD x PBOG and its the one I had my eye on that was completely different. Got a male from that so far too he will be culled not looking like a stud. Just waiting on the Sweet Skunk cross and Grateful Breath to sex then I'm good. I think the Hashplant 3 bastard is a cross with Silverback Jack. Looking nothing like any of the hashplant 3 phenos and has the GG#4 look with a slight choco chemmy funk and I think its a male not sure yet but hope its a female. Gonna get pics soon as I get some more batteries the cam drains them


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 11, 2015)

Sounds bloody wicked mate, looking forward to the pics  
Good to have you back up and running bro, really enjoy your grows


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 12, 2015)

Got another male and female from ONYCD x PBOG so two females and two males. Only one left to show with those and I don't think I will be keeping any of the males from this maybe with the rest of the seeds I have but not from what I'm seeing. The best looking Grateful Breath is male and he will be kept. My bro @Joedank wants a couple cookie studs so I will clone the Grateful Breath and SinMint studs. One of the two Sweet Skunk x 88g13/hp is a male and a good looking one and will be kept too. Hoping the other is female and is leaning that way but still not sure. None of the Blue Lime Pie have showed one is very finicky and slow growing. Blue Power is a fem so she's just chilling growing. Bubba x 88g13/hp an ATF x a11g f3 doing great gotta transplant soon still haven't got any fresh soil need to but couldn't get around back moving so got lots to do

The clones are doing great topped a few of them. Sfv OG is vigorous took the topping well and is already growing just from being topped couple days ago. Fruity Pebbles #1 did too; didn't top #2 and lost the only #3 I had. Not tripping I have more beans. Pink Cheese, Ghost OG and Hells OG settling in just nice the Ghost had to reveg so its doing the funky thing lol. Outdoor GG#4 flopping all over the place needs more stakes or she wont make it lol tied her up some today but any type of gusty winds seems to get her to bending and its over. I'm sure she would be much stronger if she vegged all summer outside but she didn't so its ok.


----------



## taGyo (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 13, 2015)

ITS ABOUT DAMN TIME THAT YOU GOT A CAMERA AND POSTED PICS!!!!


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 13, 2015)

You're geared up for a nice run bro , can't wait to see them .


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 13, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> ITS ABOUT DAMN TIME THAT YOU GOT A CAMERA AND POSTED PICS!!!!


I feel like I'm reading a porn magazine with no pics. I can't jack off with out picks....lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 13, 2015)

Sorry guys believe me I hated not being able to put up any pics but that problem is solved so yea got some pics to put up soon Only a couple of the studs I'm gonna keep. I'll get some pics of the ladies up later


----------



## podfather20 (Sep 13, 2015)

Sound like thing r going better for you


----------



## Joedank (Sep 14, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Got another male and female from ONYCD x PBOG so two females and two males. Only one left to show with those and I don't think I will be keeping any of the males from this maybe with the rest of the seeds I have but not from what I'm seeing. The best looking Grateful Breath is male and he will be kept. My bro @Joedank wants a couple cookie studs so I will clone the Grateful Breath and SinMint studs. One of the two Sweet Skunk x 88g13/hp is a male and a good looking one and will be kept too. Hoping the other is female and is leaning that way but still not sure. None of the Blue Lime Pie have showed one is very finicky and slow growing. Blue Power is a fem so she's just chilling growing. Bubba x 88g13/hp an ATF x a11g f3 doing great gotta transplant soon still haven't got any fresh soil need to but couldn't get around back moving so got lots to do
> 
> The clones are doing great topped a few of them. Sfv OG is vigorous took the topping well and is already growing just from being topped couple days ago. Fruity Pebbles #1 did too; didn't top #2 and lost the only #3 I had. Not tripping I have more beans. Pink Cheese, Ghost OG and Hells OG settling in just nice the Ghost had to reveg so its doing the funky thing lol. Outdoor GG#4 flopping all over the place needs more stakes or she wont make it lol tied her up some today but any type of gusty winds seems to get her to bending and its over. I'm sure she would be much stronger if she vegged all summer outside but she didn't so its ok.


yea sorry i had the wrong bulbs in my t5 and the whole tray of cuts started to flower  if that one flowers strange i will replace it


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 16, 2015)

how are the ogkb clones doing?


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 17, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> how are the ogkb clones doing?


OGKB 2.0 and #3 didn't make it at all  its all good cus we have the seeds so not tripping but still would have liked to have them. You prolly have a better chance at getting it since its been passed around in your state a lot since the cup. Hoping to source still just being patient


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 17, 2015)

SinMint Cookies Stud @Joedank 




SinMint Cookies phenos


----------



## DirtyNerd (Sep 17, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> SinMint Cookies Stud @Joedank
> View attachment 3501693
> 
> View attachment 3501694
> ...


Looking great bro always enjoy looking at your photos you always take great care of them and it shows keep up the good work can't wait to see come frost covered buds in the coming months


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 17, 2015)

Looking very nice bro, very nice indeed! Great structure on the sinmints stud too


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 17, 2015)

I got more pics to take and load up been busy with work but I'll get them up today. Appreciate the love Nerd. Its gonna be crazy in the coming months lots of great things happening  How's ya girls doing Blue Dream and Blue Power and everything else you got going on?


----------



## BDOGKush (Sep 17, 2015)

Mmm the elusive SinMint cookies lol it's good to see you posting pictures again.

Have you ever grown Starlet Kush?


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 17, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> Mmm the elusive SinMint cookies lol it's good to see you posting pictures again.
> 
> Have you ever grown Starlet Kush?


Yea I def will be making f2s of that but not anything this round I wanna see how these females play out still got 10 seeds left  so could find something really good.

No bro I haven't grown the Starlet Kush but that's one they always continue to make so I figured it was a good one. Ask over in the GGG thread somebody over there maybe some help


----------



## BDOGKush (Sep 17, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I def will be making f2s of that but not anything this round I wanna see how these females play out still got 10 seeds left  so could find something really good.
> 
> No bro I haven't grown the Starlet Kush but that's one they always continue to make so I figured it was a good one. Ask over in the GGG thread somebody over there maybe some help


That's one SinCity strain I really want to try, it just never seems to be in stock.

I have a pack of SK, hmu for back room convo lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 17, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> That's one SinCity strain I really want to try, it just never seems to be in stock.
> 
> I have a pack of SK, hmu for back room convo lol


Believe me bro I know how hard it is to get them I was after them for a while missed several drops on them but I said to myself when NGR got the next restock I would get them and I surely did. I haven't seen any dropped since so glad I did. I will hit chu up bro


----------



## Joedank (Sep 18, 2015)

looks great up in here . that male has some nice look to it . see how fast it roots to test vigour (IMO) and leeme know


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 18, 2015)

Here is the Grateful Breath stud


----------



## podfather20 (Sep 18, 2015)

Nice stud


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 18, 2015)

Sweet Skunk x 88g13/hp stud





Since I only have 5 beans of this cross left and B man lost the mom I had to keep the only male of the two that sprouted for me. One male and female from 5 beans popped. Don't know what it is but my germ rate has been really shitty since I moved to the new house its has to be temp and moisture causing problems as I do the same thine every time. Pics of ladies coming. GG#4, Platinum Delights, Silverback Jack, ONYCD x PBOG, Grateful Breath, Sweet Skunk x 88g13/hp, Blue Power and Blue Lime Pie, Sfv OG, Hells OG, Cherry Pie, Fruity Pebbles OG, Sfv BX and Purple Urkle x Purple Indica BX3


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 19, 2015)

Joedank said:


> looks great up in here . that male has some nice look to it . see how fast it roots to test vigour (IMO) and leeme know


Ahhh forgot to tell you bro could've answered this for you already that SinMint stud is vigorous. I think I reported here on in the SinCity thread but when the stud was a seedling about 3 weeks old from seed I broke it right at the base by mistake it was in a solo cup and it feel off where I was transplanting and broke. Well me not wanting to let it go I stuck it in a rapid rooter since it had a nice amount of stem and it rerooted and it is what you see today. Took about 1-2 weeks to root not sure on exact number I need to take notes better lol but it wasn't longer than 2 weeks. So there you go bro vigor is there for sure


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 20, 2015)

Here is the Purple Urkle x Purple Indica BX3 from Motarebel my only female to survive from early this year. Short stout and smelling of a cheap grape drink lol. Very good tho


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 20, 2015)

the clone i made of the Platinum Delight has rooted!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 20, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> the clone i made of the Platinum Delight has rooted!!


Glad she rooted for ya bro. I have 3 I need to transplant that I have put off long enough. I rooted them in a cup of water and they have been in there for over a month lol. stupid long roots but still very green. I love her my monster of her is doing well. I hope I get a nice amount off her


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 20, 2015)

ScoutBreath seedling. OGKB 2.0 x Cookieboi


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 3, 2015)

Last of outdoor GG#4 to come down. Very stinky and gooey stuff me likey


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 3, 2015)

Grateful Breath 2-3 weeks in


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 3, 2015)

Sweet Skunk x 88g13/hp. Lots of smells going on but this is one I can smell by slightly toughing it. Very sweet piney aroma like a sweet pinecone incense/car air freshener. Expect good things from this one


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 3, 2015)

SinMint Cookies putting in work. This is why I love SinCity stuff is always looking great early on. Two ladies and still have 10 seeds to go through  cant wait to soo how these finish out. 2-3 weeks in too

SinMint Cookies #1



SinMint Cookies #2


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 3, 2015)

Here is the Purple Urkle x Purple Indica bx3 very grapey with light piney aroma. Smell dank and buds are dense as hell. Would say about a week pr two left


----------



## zchopper420 (Oct 7, 2015)

Some nice early frost on those sin mints. Looking good


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 7, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> Some nice early frost on those sin mints. Looking good


Bro you don't know how long I been waiting to get them going in the garden and finally got a chance to run some. Its one of SinCitys best crosses so cant wait to show what it looks like after a week. They are killing!!!!

Your garden is killing to bro everything looks amazing. I hav to hit the GG#4 with some nutes as she has eating up everything in soil. She's a hog so still haven't got a proper run with her yet but hopefully the nute get her back on track


----------



## zchopper420 (Oct 7, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Bro you don't know how long I been waiting to get them going in the garden and finally got a chance to run some. Its one of SinCitys best crosses so cant wait to show what it looks like after a week. They are killing!!!!
> 
> Your garden is killing to bro everything looks amazing. I hav to hit the GG#4 with some nutes as she has eating up everything in soil. She's a hog so still haven't got a proper run with her yet but hopefully the nute get her back on track


From what I've heard the gg4 is a mag hog. Thanks bro that lvbk is killin for me im gonna have to get some more sin city gear everything I've seem so far has been great. They got 20% off at firestax eight now i might have to hit that promo up


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 7, 2015)

I'm trying to press "like " bro but can't for some reason


----------



## zchopper420 (Oct 7, 2015)

Do your glue cuts grow with a kink in the main stem


----------



## zchopper420 (Oct 7, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> I'm trying to press "like " bro but can't for some reason


Sometimes that happens to me on my phone when it a page with a lot of pics and takes a minute to load. I'll try to hit the like and it will enlarge the pic like i click on that instead


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 7, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> Sometimes that happens to me on my phone when it a page with a lot of pics and takes a minute to load. I'll try to hit the like and it will enlarge the pic like i click on that instead


The same here...that's what's happening now .


----------



## zchopper420 (Oct 7, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> The same here...that's what's happening now .


That shit annoys the fuck out of me out sometimes the page will keep jumping to the top when i try to scroll down


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 8, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> Do your glue cuts grow with a kink in the main stem


naw they grow fine just need to be supported once flowering starts very flop city on it lol. Never heard of GG#4 growing like that


----------



## zchopper420 (Oct 8, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> naw they grow fine just need to be supported once flowering starts very flop city on it lol. Never heard of GG#4 growing like that


Hell yeah someone i know was saying they always grow with a kink i was just wondering


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 8, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> Hell yeah someone i know was saying they always grow with a kink i was just wondering


Prolly the cut he has something is causing it to do that I have never heard or see it grow with a kink but could possibly be that way


----------



## a senile fungus (Oct 8, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> Hell yeah someone i know was saying they always grow with a kink i was just wondering



She's got a kink for sure.

I mean, she's got long, lanky legs under her and likes to be tied down.

If that ain't a kink then I don't know what is!


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 11, 2015)

SinMint Cookies 3-4 weeks in

#1



#2


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 11, 2015)

Platinum Delights 3-4 weeks in. I need her nugs bad lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 11, 2015)

Grateful Breath 3-4 weeks in. Has some similar looks as the SinMints and Platinum Delights


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 11, 2015)

Besides the leaf patterns, you'd almost think they were the same plant lol. They look damn nice bro, damn nice


----------



## MojoRizing (Oct 11, 2015)

Your garden looks amazing! I see you are using super soil and FFOF and that is similar to my setup. I am a novice grower so hope you don't mind if I ask a couple of questions. Do you find that the super soils are fine without adding additional nutrients during watering or do you need to add a few things along the way? I see you mentioned using stump tea, how often do you use this and is it only at certain stages of the grow? One of the appeals of the supersoil was that on paper you only had to water but I don't know is that is truly the case or not. My plants are just starting to come out of the seedling stages so want to make sure I give them all the love ie food they need.


----------



## zchopper420 (Oct 11, 2015)

Yo have you grown any of the cookie cuts like the forum or platinum? Just wondering how the yeild on the sin mints is compared to some of the cuts. I want to try some cookies but everyone always talks about how bad she yeilds. I don't mind losing some yeild but i deff don't want to be pulling a # or less a light when i can hit 2 with other strains that are fire. I can get the forum or the Platinum.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 12, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Besides the leaf patterns, you'd almost think they were the same plant lol. They look damn nice bro, damn nice


Yea very similar growth which is how you can tell the cookie cuts are related to each other. Cookie breeds well so looking forward to seeing how they finish out



MojoRizing said:


> Your garden looks amazing! I see you are using super soil and FFOF and that is similar to my setup. I am a novice grower so hope you don't mind if I ask a couple of questions. Do you find that the super soils are fine without adding additional nutrients during watering or do you need to add a few things along the way? I see you mentioned using stump tea, how often do you use this and is it only at certain stages of the grow? One of the appeals of the supersoil was that on paper you only had to water but I don't know is that is truly the case or not. My plants are just starting to come out of the seedling stages so want to make sure I give them all the love ie food they need.


Thanks for the love bro truly and yea I use a supersoil recipe either FFOF or Roots Organic. Been using Roots lately as its much cheaper than FFOF, $10 a bag cheaper so I will use Roots for now. Ask all the questions you want bro but yes if your supersoil is mixed right you should not have to feed any food that is the point of supersoil. Strains and phenos respond different to supersoil and it depends on how much you have in your pot how much your gonna veg for and the flower time of the strain/pheno so all those factors goes into consideration. You could add other stuff to the soil but its highly likely your gonna mess the plants up as supersoil is very very hot. Its better to run supersoil on strains/phenos that you know how they grow how much food they like but it can be run on plants you know nothing about but don't be surprised is some plants don't like it no matter how much you use.

Yea I used Stump Tea is a packaged powered compost tea that is very good for the price. I use it once a week all the way through the first three weeks of flower then switch to the sweetener Stump Tea for once or twice a week. There are three kinds regular, sweetener and veg boost. Veg Boost is pure N compost tea so I never use that as the base soil and supersoil has plenty. It def has been only water and stump tea for me as you see how my plants are. If your plants are just coming out seedling stage whatever size pot your gonna put them in I would just use the base soil FFOF is pretty good so a 1,2, 3, 5 gal filled with it will do plenty for a few weeks depending on how it eats but if your finishing in bigger then that's where you use the supersoil filled in at the bottom depending on how it eats


----------



## DirtyNerd (Oct 12, 2015)

I hate my laptop i did a huge message then it wiped it all FML!

anyway.... ill keep it short super nice brother girls look great and i am sure they are going to reward you at the end that cookies looking super dank can't wait to watch the girls finish off can't wait to see what happens with my girls can't wait to try my first OG 

Big up brother keep up the great work glad your back in full swing now


----------



## sky rocket (Oct 13, 2015)

Looking good ak. Did you take any cuttings off your sinmints and grateful breaths?


----------



## MojoRizing (Oct 13, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea very similar growth which is how you can tell the cookie cuts are related to each other. Cookie breeds well so looking forward to seeing how they finish out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome info man thanks for replying.


----------



## Joedank (Oct 17, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Looking good ak. Did you take any cuttings off your sinmints and grateful breaths?


he better have i want some new cookies and the male s nom nom nom 
looking FIRE up in here !!! wow the east coast is lucky to have you pheno hunting...


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 19, 2015)

Joedank said:


> he better have i want some new cookies and the male s nom nom nom
> looking FIRE up in here !!! wow the east coast is lucky to have you pheno hunting...


Only kept the SinMint stud I posted the Grateful Breath male males weren't really what I was looking for as cookies so I kept SinMint stud. You will def get him he is lovely and should def bring some cookie flavor with added quality and flavor and terps from the Blue Power.

Man only if I had more space would they really love me lol I think I'm gonna have to move to where its legal or med. I'm originally from Ohio things looks promising there for legal and Michigan is med so could go there or back to Maryland and get a spot in DC to grow which I'm pondering hard to just want to do some growing like you outdoors and some killer indoor. I really wish they would get something going where I'm at as the weather is lovely. Temps have been cool at night past week or so but day temps is still nice so some longer flowering strains can finish around here. This state would be perfect but more pheno hunts to come. I gotta finish posting last weeks pics and this weeks


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 19, 2015)

Here is the Sweet Skunk x 88g13/hp from last week that I forgot to put up 3-4 weeks in. Bodhi is killing it with this dad and I love it this is a very terpy cross sweet pine orange/grapefruit julius incense smell. I'm loving this and cant wait to see this finish out


----------



## MojoRizing (Oct 19, 2015)

That sweet skunk x 88g13 HP cross looks awesome, do you think its going to be a keeper?. I was looking at getting the Strange Brew (Sweet Skunk x Snow Lotus).


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 19, 2015)

Here is two of the best three phenos I have of ONYCD x Polar Bear OG from Greenpoint. Its not on par with Bodhi, SinCity or GGG I have going right now as frost but they are stacking major and I believe will put in more work as they get further along. The other pheno isn't a bad pheno its just suffering from N toxicity the amount of supersoil is a lil too much for her. I have my eye on #1 the most of the three but these are pics of only #1 and #2

#1





#2


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 19, 2015)

MojoRizing said:


> That sweet skunk x 88g13 HP cross looks awesome, do you think its going to be a keeper?. I was looking at getting the Strange Brew (Sweet Skunk x Snow Lotus).


Don't know bro but by the way it looks and smell it will be good. I have noticed a lot of the crosses from this papa is just amazing great feedback from many of the testers with different moms but I'm loving it so far and the way its putting out wouldn't surprise me at all if it was a keeper. This cant be judge by this lone female either


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 19, 2015)

Wow man, those girls are looking dank af already!! Nice work bro  
My girls get cut down this weekend (a week early i reckon) as I have to go away next week and my mrs won't have anything to do with them lol. Then the sin city run will commence...sinmints, platinum D, power nap, blp and pretty sure I have 1 bean of the nightmare cookies to pop as well  i can only have 8 plants tops though so choosing which ones is going to be a biatch ha ha. Im thinking sinmints, platinum d, blp and the mightmare cookies...


----------



## podfather20 (Oct 19, 2015)

Looking good bro


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 19, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Wow man, those girls are looking dank af already!! Nice work bro
> My girls get cut down this weekend (a week early i reckon) as I have to go away next week and my mrs won't have anything to do with them lol. Then the sin city run will commence...sinmints, platinum D, power nap, blp and pretty sure I have 1 bean of the nightmare cookies to pop as well  i can only have 8 plants tops though so choosing which ones is going to be a biatch ha ha. Im thinking sinmints, platinum d, blp and the mightmare cookies...


Much love bro and yea I saw those beautiful ladies over in Nerds thread. Great chucking and offspring you found too. Yea I understand about having to take a week early but at least it isn't a few. I wish my Mrs would get into it more she like to know what I'm growing and to look at them and smoke them but no work lol. I need some help sometime lol but its all good but that's a great lineup of SinCity gear you can go wrong with any of them I will have ran 3 of those by the end of year except Nightmare Cookies. Cant wait to see what you get from them


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 19, 2015)

Awesome bro.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 19, 2015)

Grateful Breath looking awesome. Cant wait to get into more of these beans


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 19, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Much love bro and yea I saw those beautiful ladies over in Nerds thread. Great chucking and offspring you found too. Yea I understand about having to take a week early but at least it isn't a few. I wish my Mrs would get into it more she like to know what I'm growing and to look at them and smoke them but no work lol. I need some help sometime lol but its all good but that's a great lineup of SinCity gear you can go wrong with any of them I will have ran 3 of those by the end of year except Nightmare Cookies. Cant wait to see what you get from them


You know I love your threads bro, your growing ability is fantastic and always yields wicked results  
Thanks man, yeah I was pretty lucky with the chucking exercise, it seems to have worked out how I wanted, i smoked a small bud of the bb pheno last night and it was a really nice stone, another week and she'd be total killer lol. 
Lol the mrs is always keen to smoke it but wants nothing to do with the maintenance as she doesnt want to be incriminated if the po po rock up...fair enough, someone will have to look after the kids ha ha. 
I'm hanging to get these sin beans down too, had them for a year and now just want to pop them lol. I'm sure i'll find some gems in them!!
Mate, that grateful breath is bomb too, real ogkb leaning by the descriptions ive read...top stuff bro


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 20, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> You know I love your threads bro, your growing ability is fantastic and always yields wicked results
> Thanks man, yeah I was pretty lucky with the chucking exercise, it seems to have worked out how I wanted, i smoked a small bud of the bb pheno last night and it was a really nice stone, another week and she'd be total killer lol.
> Lol the mrs is always keen to smoke it but wants nothing to do with the maintenance as she doesnt want to be incriminated if the po po rock up...fair enough, someone will have to look after the kids ha ha.
> I'm hanging to get these sin beans down too, had them for a year and now just want to pop them lol. I'm sure i'll find some gems in them!!
> Mate, that grateful breath is bomb too, real ogkb leaning by the descriptions ive read...top stuff bro


Love seeing your stuff too bro you always kill too and have helped me many times. That's all we can hope for on the chucking we cant be like the breeders and hit 10+ moms and grow out the resulting beans from each or have people all over the world grow them for you and report back lol but serious tho but just being able to grow out a chuck and have it be better than most you find on the street is awesome plus it means a lot in many ways especially if the stud is kept.

Don't feel bad my Mrs is the same and its not that she worried about police cus she know I wont let them fam go down for nothing as it is all mines anyway and I would make sure of that but she is just lazy lol when I want her to do something oh well  The Grateful Breath is looking awesome its a nice mix pheno was looking for more OGKB but you can see those traits but you can see the papa too. Great stuff cant wait to see more


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 21, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Love seeing your stuff too bro you always kill too and have helped me many times. That's all we can hope for on the chucking we cant be like the breeders and hit 10+ moms and grow out the resulting beans from each or have people all over the world grow them for you and report back lol but serious tho but just being able to grow out a chuck and have it be better than most you find on the street is awesome plus it means a lot in many ways especially if the stud is kept.
> 
> Don't feel bad my Mrs is the same and its not that she worried about police cus she know I wont let them fam go down for nothing as it is all mines anyway and I would make sure of that but she is just lazy lol when I want her to do something oh well  The Grateful Breath is looking awesome its a nice mix pheno was looking for more OGKB but you can see those traits but you can see the papa too. Great stuff cant wait to see more


Cheers bro, it's amazing what can be achieved when you love doing something! I'm glad I've been able to help out too, you've helped me out with good info too mate  
Spot on about the pollen chuck too, i tried to isolate as many as possible but it just gets too big to handle, we have what we need now so that's the main thing! I'd still love to buy a warehouse with you and some other cool peeps on here, we'd kill it!! 
Lol about our Mrs', they love to smoke it but won't help ha ha. 
That grateful breath is going to be off the wall bro, I expect a full smoke report on that girl


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 21, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Lol about our Mrs', they love to smoke it but won't help ha ha.


an oz would last me a month, now with her smoking my stuff, lucky every two weeks. i created a monster


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 22, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> an oz would last me a month, now with her smoking my stuff, lucky every two weeks. i created a monster


Same here bro, i used to make 4oz last a year, now it's lucky to last 3mths. Especially when her friends come round lol


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 22, 2015)

its ncie to have a ready made smoking partner but when i come home from a long night in the kitchen and she is pie eyed and ready for the walking dead, ya it still kinda irks me after 15 years.lol but cant beat someone ready to toke down anytime.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 31, 2015)

GG#4 6-7 weeks in looking good. Getting close to finish. I like it 8-9 weeks as the diesel/chem flavor and smell is much stronger the longer she goes the chocolate smell and flavor comes out more. I like the choco flavor but the unique diesel/chem smell and flavor is what I like about GG#4 the best.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 31, 2015)

SinMint Cookies is really killing. Both are similar phenos but terps are way different on both and #1 has much stronger stems and less branching. #2 has more branching and lanky stems. Both seem on par with bud size and density. #2 reminds me of my Platinum Delights cut. Few more weeks till everything is done

SMC #1





SMC#2


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 31, 2015)

Platinum Delights my fav!!!! 6-7 weeks in







PD a few weeks behind one pictured above


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 31, 2015)

Grateful Breath 6-7 weeks in and killing the game. This one has suck unique terps sweet kushy cookie smell but its unique. As much crap that's talked about the papa Jo I really like this cross and this is only one pheno. The beans are calling me lol the stacking and strong stems and the terps and bag appeal is amazing so def have to get into more of these very soon. Just have to make sure they are scuffed or sliced to help germ rate


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 31, 2015)

Sweet Skunk x 88g13/hp. Love this papa seems like everything he touches finishes very fast and makes quality plants. Amazing terps with this one very frosty too. 6-7 week in and trichs are very cloudy but the top colas need to finish more as it looks like it is ripening from bottom to top. Cant wait till this one finishes. Very sweet grapefruity orange cream hashy incense smell. Just love it


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 31, 2015)

Hashplant 3 keeper. Crazy terps on this one too very funky gassy incense smell. 6-7 weeks in and has same dad as the Sweet Skunk cross and will finish up very quick. I will get to the pack that was given to me for testing this cross so I can make some real f2s with it and see if I can find another pheno that wasn't present in the test pack. Not the great node spacing on this one but all quality potent and terpy.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 31, 2015)

Last up is the ONYCD x Polar Bear OG. I must say I really underestimated this cross and I'm so glad I took cuts of each pheno as these are some really really stinky plants. Heavy diesel smells with burnt plastic type smells but also with some lemony kushyness too. Very nasty smells not like poo but nasty chemical diesel rubber plastic petroleum smell. Not the frostiest well let me say the trichs don't spread all over the leaves bud you can def see the frost on the buds themselves. Major stacking on these big colas except one pheno that's not pictured but very diesel type look. This one is really growing on me and cant wait to see it finish out. Hope they don't take as long as normal diesel but trichs are finishing up fast.

#2





#5


----------



## elkamino (Oct 31, 2015)

I mostly just lurk but I gotta tell you that I'm continuously blow away by your thread. Thanks so much for the solid pix, reports, spectulations and every thing else you cram in here. You even have a great attitude and an endless willingness answer questions... like any question lol. I'm boggled at how you find the time to give so much to RIU but I'll be hanging around as long as you do. 

Wish I could puff you down proper!


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 31, 2015)

elkamino said:


> I mostly just lurk but I gotta tell you that I'm continuously blow away by your thread. Thanks so much for the solid pix, reports, spectulations and every thing else you cram in here. You even have a great attitude and an endless willingness answer questions... like any question lol. I'm boggled at how you find the time to give so much to RIU but I'll be hanging around as long as you do.
> 
> Wish I could puff you down proper!


Yea I know bro lurk away lol I do a lot of lurking around here too but I really appreciate the love man truly. I know forums like this is the best way for a grower like me who doesn't live in a med or legal state to get great info on strains and crosses so I do my best to give up the best info I can to help myself and anyone else out there who may be looking for it. I'm here to learn and give great info so if I can do that I will on whatever it may be. If I idnt have a 9-5 job and I could grow for a living I would be able to give this place much more of me. I get in some funks sometime as its hard gardening when you work constantly and is a family man too and all that comes first and it just amazes me that I'm still able to produce such quality plants without that much tlc. One day I'll be able to give the wonderful amazing plants the attention and tlc I truly want to give to them. I'm just glad they are able to still reward me with great buds. Well I'm only 27 so hopefully I should be around a very long time but if life was to end today I would be satisfied with the life I've lived. Stay tuned bro more good stuff to come


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 31, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I know bro lurk away lol I do a lot of lurking around here too but I really appreciate the love man truly. I know forums like this is the best way for a grower like me who doesn't live in a med or legal state to get great info on strains and crosses so I do my best to give up the best info I can to help myself and anyone else out there who may be looking for it. I'm here to learn and give great info so if I can do that I will on whatever it may be. If I idnt have a 9-5 job and I could grow for a living I would be able to give this place much more of me. I get in some funks sometime as its hard gardening when you work constantly and is a family man too and all that comes first and it just amazes me that I'm still able to produce such quality plants without that much tlc. One day I'll be able to give the wonderful amazing plants the attention and tlc I truly want to give to them. I'm just glad they are able to still reward me with great buds. Well I'm only 27 so hopefully I should be around a very long time but if life was to end today I would be satisfied with the life I've lived. Stay tuned bro more good stuff to come


X2


----------



## podfather20 (Nov 21, 2015)

Hey james check your messages bro


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 21, 2015)

Damn brother, that grateful breath is frosty af  
The hashplant looks hell nice too as does the polar bear og cross. As always bro, totally killing it!!


----------



## DirtyNerd (Nov 21, 2015)

Looking awesome brother really awesome top job as always keep up the great work


----------



## herbganji (Nov 24, 2015)

Jesusssss, decided to check out how you've been doing and holy fuck mannnnn. I'm about to vacay down that way haha, teach me your ways 

Yummy


----------



## zchopper420 (Nov 25, 2015)

Killing it bro


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 12, 2016)

so wtf?? what happened to KJ?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 12, 2016)

i been wondering, hope shits good with him! he hasnt been on any forums...


----------



## undercovergrow (Jan 13, 2016)

when was his baby due?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 13, 2016)

undercovergrow said:


> when was his baby due?


didnt know he was pregnant


----------



## undercovergrow (Jan 13, 2016)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> didnt know he was pregnant


well, specifically he is not pregnant but his wife is pregnant with his baby. i didn't think there would be any confusion regarding it but there's always someone


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 13, 2016)

i had to be that guy lol.


----------



## elkamino (Jan 13, 2016)

Sure do miss the updates akhiymjames. Hope all's well with the girls, fam, etc.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 18, 2016)

Well since I'm back rolling again we'll never stopped just a lil break to clean things up and get right. Everything is still the same and I'll be still doing the same ol me. Seeds pop recently:

SinMint Cookies
Truepower OG

Next in water which I've been meaning to do but so busy with everything. It's a learning curve for me to juggle work, the Mrs, the newborn, the dog and garden. I be so tired a lot I'm making sure I will be on top the beans I pop so next up is:

Banana Puff f2
Grapestomper OG


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 19, 2016)

Good shit bro, looking forward to seeing your bud porn


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 19, 2016)

Man pissed as hell....dog into my seedling cab killed all five SinMints and two of three Truepower OG. Ughh blower to the day but not even super mad. She's a lil jealous of the baby and I figured something may happen my dog never does this kinda stuff so pretty sure that's what it is. Well drop the last five SinMints I have in water no more Truepower OG so three Sins OG will take it place with the one Truepower OG. Sins OG and Truepower OG was part of a mixed pack. Guess I need to get another pack of SinMints when they release if if I can get a pack since everyone wants them lol. At least I had replacements.


----------



## Beemo (Mar 19, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Man pissed as hell....dog into my seedling cab killed all five SinMints and two of three Truepower OG


----------



## MojoRizing (Mar 19, 2016)

My cats favorite place to chill is in the garden. Its also their favorite place to snack. Many times I will see that I forgot to close the door tight and go into my space and see half eaten leaves as far as the eye can see. Pisses me off until I realize they just love a good buzz as well......the apple doesn't fall far from the tree 

Good to have you back man and grats on the baby.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 19, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> My cats favorite place to chill is in the garden. Its also their favorite place to snack. Many times I will see that I forgot to close the door tight and go into my space and see half eaten leaves as far as the eye can see. Pisses me off until I realize they just love a good buzz as well......the apple doesn't fall far from the tree
> 
> Good to have you back man and grats on the baby.


Yea I know how much she loves it and so I can't be mad she's a stoner like me really lol soon as spark up she's in my lap. I'll make sure it won't happen again. Thanks man glad to be back and appreciate the love. Glad to see you around still too


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 19, 2016)

Well switched things up a lil bit while I was getting the rest of the SinMints to pop. Decided to only pop 3 of 5 SinMints I had left. I'll sit on those two until I can get another pack  didn't want to run the Sins OG just yet so went with some Exotic Extreme Cream(Extreme OG x Cookies n Cream). I saw a pic of it and had never seen it before so it made me want to see what was in them. So 3 SinMints and 3 Extreme Cream went down. Here the pic of Extreme Cream if anything comes out like this I'll be super siced


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 19, 2016)

Sucks to hear about your sinmints and truepowers bro, glad you got more to put down though. That exotic strain looks boss too!!


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 19, 2016)

Sorry you lost the strain brother something good will come out of it gives you the chance to try some new strains and pop some of them beans from you collection looking forward to watching smash out some frosty bud porn in the coming months


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 19, 2016)

Here some pics of the Fruity Pebbles OG f4 made from Jaws f3. Def not the best representation I could have done so not gonna judge it all the way. It was ok very fruity tho. I had cereal pheno that was better and also badly grown stuck outside late didn't get any pics bit it was better than this pheno


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 26, 2016)

Ok here's the run down of the seeds been popped recently this seed popping session sucked ass lol. Had 100% on 5/5 SinMints and 3/3 Truepower OG till my blue nose got to them all. 

This seed popping: 
SinMints 1/3
Extreme Cream 2/3
Grapestomper OG 0/3
Banana Puff f2 1/3

Did everything like I normally do and just not getting it oh well just luck of the draw I guess. More beans will go down then.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 26, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Ok here's the run down of the seeds been popped recently this seed popping session sucked ass lol. Had 100% on 5/5 SinMints and 3/3 Truepower OG till my blue nose got to them all.
> 
> This seed popping:
> SinMints 1/3
> ...


Oh man, sorry to hear of the troubles! Hope the next ones give you 100%!!


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 26, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Here some pics of the Fruity Pebbles OG f4 made from Jaws f3. Def not the best representation I could have done so not gonna judge it all the way. It was ok very fruity tho. I had cereal pheno that was better and also badly grown stuck outside late didn't get any pics bit it was better than this pheno
> 
> View attachment 3636354
> View attachment 3636355
> View attachment 3636356


That's what I want !!


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 7, 2016)

I'll get better pics of everything once it get going more just a lil preview. 

10 days from flip

Sfv OG
 
 

Cherry Pie


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 7, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I'll get better pics of everything once it get going more just a lil preview.
> 
> 10 days from flip
> 
> ...


So good to see your room up and going again bro, your girls always look so healthy! 

You using hydro or organics again mate? If soil, would you mind posting what you use in your soil? Cheers man


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 7, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> So good to see your room up and going again bro, your girls always look so healthy!
> 
> You using hydro or organics again mate? If soil, would you mind posting what you use in your soil? Cheers man


Yea I'm glad to see it up and running too. Hate not growing feel like a part of me is missing

No hydro right now but will have that back up soon hopefully by next month so yea doing my organic soil. I don't do anything special bro I make supersoil straight from the recipe that's all across the web. That's it lol and I use the package compost tea called Stump Tea once a week. I make supersoil with Roots organic. Some strains I use straight out the bag supersoil too hot but that's all bro very basic with my stuff. I do like the Nectar For The Gods line tho but I hate mixing nutes lol only for hydro. Would take forever mixing up nutes and watering all the plants I'm starting to have and will try to continue to have. I wish I could've told you something special I put in the soil


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 7, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I'll get better pics of everything once it get going more just a lil preview.
> 
> 10 days from flip
> 
> ...


Wow brother they are looking sexy as always super healthy that super soil is magic stuff going to be a full house once they are all in flower cant wait for the next update


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 8, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I'm glad to see it up and running too. Hate not growing feel like a part of me is missing
> 
> No hydro right now but will have that back up soon hopefully by next month so yea doing my organic soil. I don't do anything special bro I make supersoil straight from the recipe that's all across the web. That's it lol and I use the package compost tea called Stump Tea once a week. I make supersoil with Roots organic. Some strains I use straight out the bag supersoil too hot but that's all bro very basic with my stuff. I do like the Nectar For The Gods line tho but I hate mixing nutes lol only for hydro. Would take forever mixing up nutes and watering all the plants I'm starting to have and will try to continue to have. I wish I could've told you something special I put in the soil


That's sweet as bro, I've been making my own super soil as well but can't get access to oyster shell and shit like that so mines pretty basic, just compost, worm castings, blood meal, bone meal, kelp meal, guano and some alfalfa meal. Seems to be working ok, I just need to cook the soil next time lol. Got a bit hot for my girls ha ha. 
I'll post up some pics of my sinmints, plat d and BLP next time I'm out in the shed, this new LED seems to finally be dialled in


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 8, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> That's sweet as bro, I've been making my own super soil as well but can't get access to oyster shell and shit like that so mines pretty basic, just compost, worm castings, blood meal, bone meal, kelp meal, guano and some alfalfa meal. Seems to be working ok, I just need to cook the soil next time lol. Got a bit hot for my girls ha ha.
> I'll post up some pics of my sinmints, plat d and BLP next time I'm out in the shed, this new LED seems to finally be dialled in


Yea I don't use oyster shell the only thing I don't use in the normal recipe is the rock phosphate and humic acid. Tbh you prolly don't need anymore than what your using I would get some bennies in there tho like Great White or something similar to provide the mycos and use a good tea either brew own or buy packaged tea to brew like I do. Helps with building a good rhizosphere to provide the roots with all the good stuff in the soil. 

Yea when mixing def have to cook lol but some can do well without the mixing. Longer the cook it's seems the more less likely to have any hotness to it. Glad you getting the led dialed in. Thinking of trying some myself one day when I can afford a good light. Look forward to seeing those pics bro


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 8, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I don't use oyster shell the only thing I don't use in the normal recipe is the rock phosphate and humic acid. Tbh you prolly don't need anymore than what your using I would get some bennies in there tho like Great White or something similar to provide the mycos and use a good tea either brew own or buy packaged tea to brew like I do. Helps with building a good rhizosphere to provide the roots with all the good stuff in the soil.
> 
> Yea when mixing def have to cook lol but some can do well without the mixing. Longer the cook it's seems the more less likely to have any hotness to it. Glad you getting the led dialed in. Thinking of trying some myself one day when I can afford a good light. Look forward to seeing those pics bro


Oh cool man, happy I don't need to use the oyster shell, I've got dolomite lime in there so more than enough calcium amd mag. Was thinking about mycos too but would only use it if the soil cooked in the pots as they need roots to bond with. I've been brewing my compost tea as well, I use compost, worm castings, composted cow manure (small amount), 1 tbs of guano, gogo juice (fish/seaweed emulsion) and molasses. I only use it once a fornight though. I will be cooking my next batch of soil though for sure!! 

Cheers bro, here's a really shitty pic of the box, sinmints in bottom left, next to it is @bigworm6969 qrazy elephant, back left is plat d, blp, a couple of hempy nightcap x nightmare og and a little old school mango that a mate gave me  i'll get a better pic next time!


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 8, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Oh cool man, happy I don't need to use the oyster shell, I've got dolomite lime in there so more than enough calcium amd mag. Was thinking about mycos too but would only use it if the soil cooked in the pots as they need roots to bond with. I've been brewing my compost tea as well, I use compost, worm castings, composted cow manure (small amount), 1 tbs of guano, gogo juice (fish/seaweed emulsion) and molasses. I only use it once a fornight though. I will be cooking my next batch of soil though for sure!!
> 
> Cheers bro, here's a really shitty pic of the box, sinmints in bottom left, next to it is @bigworm6969 qrazy elephant, back left is plat d, blp, a couple of hempy nightcap x nightmare og and a little old school mango that a mate gave me  i'll get a better pic next time!
> View attachment 3652364


Yea you be surprised how some people grow with very lil stuff mixed in their soil. Don't need much to supply the plants with food to sustain a healthy life. Yea I use azomite in my mix plenty of trace minerals in it just have to cook to break down good. Mycos is good to add some people don't think so but if you use good mycos and while your soil is cooking it will start to build that rhizosphere your looking for. All the good bacteria and mycelium will start to grow all over your soil. This is what you want so it will supply the plants with all the good stuff in the soil. 

Man everything is looking healthy and green in the box. Man @bigworm6969 did a great job with that Qrazy Elephant it has a look on it you can immediately when you see it. A buddy is hooking me up with a extra pack of Blue Twizzler that he had so excited to have some of my bro stuff in the stash to grow. Should've already had some but my bean addiction is really on hold. Hopefully soon I can free it once Mrs goes back to work later this month. 

That BLP is Key Lime dom for sure I can see it already. I need to get that one going again really hate to lose the one I had so limey on stem rub. That's a favorite so hopefully it does well for ya. Look forward to seeing more and stay tuned bro got lots going and Sin City testers will be here by next week for sure so will have those going too. Pretty sure they will be fems.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 8, 2016)

Things coming together nicely. Seedlings looking good and a couple will get a transplant today. Rest will stay in seedling can for another 2-3 weeks. Crazy how similar the Truepower OG and SinMints look just a lil bit longer leaf blades on the TPOG. Kinda hoping the TPOG is a male make my own OG with the Sfv OG cut I have. Will see in a few weeks what it is

Truepower OG 
 

SinMint Cookies


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 8, 2016)

Exotic Genetix Extreme Cream seedlings looking good. Looks like two separate phenos and both parents are a cross so this polyhybrid may express recessive hidden traits. Mom was a Fire OG x Green Ribbon Bx so prolly an OG dom mom and dad is Cookies n Cream one of their best crosses so should be a good one. Still have their Green Ribbon Bx to grow myself so this was a test run of their gear to see wassup. I know my bro bigworm6969 uses lots of their gear in his crosses so I think they will do great hopefully I get a male and female to f2 since it's only seeds I had. 2-3 weeks and then will get transplant and go into veg tent

Extreme Cream


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 8, 2016)

GGG seedlings doing well. A lil slower than others but it's ok as I figured one might be super slow. One Banana Puff f2 and Grateful Breath. GB looks to be OGKB dom with the way it's growing and how slowww it is too lol. Last run of GB wasn't even close to being this slow so hopefully it picks up steam soon. 

Banana Puff f2 started slow but picking up steam. Should be ready for transplant in few weeks. Wanted to start more of both but started some more beans that I should've been got to. Sugartown Express f2 and Honeybee f2 slowly getting stuff ready for my tribute grow to @genuity for being my bro and always showing me love. Anyways here's the seedlings very happy 

Banana Puff f2
 

Grateful Breath


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 8, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea you be surprised how some people grow with very lil stuff mixed in their soil. Don't need much to supply the plants with food to sustain a healthy life. Yea I use azomite in my mix plenty of trace minerals in it just have to cook to break down good. Mycos is good to add some people don't think so but if you use good mycos and while your soil is cooking it will start to build that rhizosphere your looking for. All the good bacteria and mycelium will start to grow all over your soil. This is what you want so it will supply the plants with all the good stuff in the soil.
> 
> Man everything is looking healthy and green in the box. Man @bigworm6969 did a great job with that Qrazy Elephant it has a look on it you can immediately when you see it. A buddy is hooking me up with a extra pack of Blue Twizzler that he had so excited to have some of my bro stuff in the stash to grow. Should've already had some but my bean addiction is really on hold. Hopefully soon I can free it once Mrs goes back to work later this month.
> 
> That BLP is Key Lime dom for sure I can see it already. I need to get that one going again really hate to lose the one I had so limey on stem rub. That's a favorite so hopefully it does well for ya. Look forward to seeing more and stay tuned bro got lots going and Sin City testers will be here by next week for sure so will have those going too. Pretty sure they will be fems.


Yeah thats it bro, I prefer simple too so the fewer ingredients the better lol. I think I will get some great white for when I cook this next batch, see how it goes hey! 
Thanks brother, things are looking much better now the heat has gone, dont think I'll be growing indoor over summer again! Bigworms qrazy elephant is wicked, crazy stem structure, really jagged leaves and it absolutely STINKS in veg, if it's a girl, she is going to reek my room out lol. His blue twizzler sounds unreal too, as does his prime moonshine, would love to run that! 

That's good to know about the BLP bro, cheers. She came out extremely berryish last time so we'll see if she limes up at all this time. I knocked her up with a male last time for some f2's, the male was very key lime dom, cant wait to get some beans of that going!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 8, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah thats it bro, I prefer simple too so the fewer ingredients the better lol. I think I will get some great white for when I cook this next batch, see how it goes hey!
> Thanks brother, things are looking much better now the heat has gone, dont think I'll be growing indoor over summer again! Bigworms qrazy elephant is wicked, crazy stem structure, really jagged leaves and it absolutely STINKS in veg, if it's a girl, she is going to reek my room out lol. His blue twizzler sounds unreal too, as does his prime moonshine, would love to run that!
> 
> That's good to know about the BLP bro, cheers. She came out extremely berryish last time so we'll see if she limes up at all this time. I knocked her up with a male last time for some f2's, the male was very key lime dom, cant wait to get some beans of that going!!


Yea there is many myco products out there they all are pretty good but Great White is expensive tho. Yea man I'm hoping to have a small mini split installed for the garage by when summer hit or I won't be growing either and I'm not trying to stop no time soon lol. Yea worm stuff is looking proper and not surprised he a great grower too. 

Yea that BLP pheno you have may have more of the berry smell from the dad so it's ok but she looks Key Lime dom. You prolly find something special in the f2s for sure. I want a sour lime type pheno with the kushyness funk too.


----------



## MojoRizing (Apr 10, 2016)

Hey man quick question for you. What's your opinion on the super soil? I just had a run with Some SSDD and it seemed to start fading towards the end. I had to add compost tea for like the last 3 weeks to finish her out. Has me seriously considering switching to coco and using nutes.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 10, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> Hey man quick question for you. What's your opinion on the super soil? I just had a run with Some SSDD and it seemed to start fading towards the end. I had to add compost tea for like the last 3 weeks to finish her out. Has me seriously considering switching to coco and using nutes.


Hey bro can ask me anything anytime. I love supersoil bro and most of my growing will be done that way. I always like a lil fade at the end of mines I know some people they like it to stay green till harvest. How much supersoil did you use in the pot??? If she faded the last 3 weeks on you and you want her to stay green use more supersoil in the pot. Usually I use 30-50% supersoil in the pot along with base soil out the bag. Some strains are hogs of course so have to use more but sounds like you needed a lil more in the pot. Try that see if it works if not and all strains are still doing it after adding more to pot the might have to add more N meal to your mix


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 10, 2016)

Crikey, no wonder my seedlings didn't like the supersoil, I used 100% in my pots lol. Poor things must've burnt from the insides


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 11, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Crikey, no wonder my seedlings didn't like the supersoil, I used 100% in my pots lol. Poor things must've burnt from the insides


Lol yea supersoil is no no for seedlings only for mature plants. Even some mature plants certain strains and phenos don't like it. Only use a light mix to put seedlings in. I just use the base soil out the bag which is Roots of FFOF


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 11, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Lol yea supersoil is no no for seedlings only for mature plants. Even some mature plants certain strains and phenos don't like it. Only use a light mix to put seedlings in. I just use the base soil out the bag which is Roots of FFOF


Yeah I'll chalk that one up to a lesson learnt ha ha ha.


----------



## MojoRizing (Apr 11, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Hey bro can ask me anything anytime. I love supersoil bro and most of my growing will be done that way. I always like a lil fade at the end of mines I know some people they like it to stay green till harvest. How much supersoil did you use in the pot??? If she faded the last 3 weeks on you and you want her to stay green use more supersoil in the pot. Usually I use 30-50% supersoil in the pot along with base soil out the bag. Some strains are hogs of course so have to use more but sounds like you needed a lil more in the pot. Try that see if it works if not and all strains are still doing it after adding more to pot the might have to add more N meal to your mix


Thanks bud. I used around 30% super soil last go around so I will go skittle more and see what's up. I used to grow DWC so it's a tough habit to break not knowing exactly what nutes and at what levels are in your mix.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 11, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> Thanks bud. I used around 30% super soil last go around so I will go skittle more and see what's up. I used to grow DWC so it's a tough habit to break not knowing exactly what nutes and at what levels are in your mix.


Yea with that SSDD pheno your running I would try 50% supersoil. How long did you veg after transplanting to final pot with supersoil? That comes into play too if you veg the same amount it's gonna need more if veg less the amount you used may be good to finish them out. Keep notes of what you run will help a lot for stuff like this and knowing how much to use


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 13, 2016)

Here some clones that got transplanted on Sunday. Forgot to post the pics lol but things slowly coming together. Next run will be even better with what I have back in the stable. Also had a plant I kept that was looking real bad from bug debacle didn't want to toss it as it took a beating but survived the war. Nursing it back to health and hopefully it gets back right cus I would like to have it around. It's a Blue Lime Pie female KLP dom. Got to experience some of her terps before it went to hell and the lime kushy smell is amazing and that's off stem rubs. Will post pics once she starts vegging out good but she's clean so no worries hopefully but still watching her hard.
Trying upload pics of JTR, Blue Dream and Sfv OG but uploader is acting slow. Gonna upload to imgur so I can post 

Platinum Delights
 

GG#4 in back Plushberry in front
 

Cherry Pie


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 13, 2016)

Here's the Sfv OG and Blue Dream. OG looks weak I know but that's the only one to root so far of a few cuts I took from the mom. Didn't have much of a root system going saw the one lil baby root coming out the rooter and hurried up and planted it lol. She's been hard for me to root but she just needs some TLC and patience. Mom wasn't super healthy as I would like and that may be why but it's all good she's around and won't be going anywhere and in a few weeks this lil one will be looking and growing lovely. I thought I had pics of the JTR clones but guess not. I'll get some when I get home. 

Blue Dream SC cut
 

Sfv OG


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 13, 2016)

Been trying to be positive all day since its been 6 years since my mom passed away but it's really hard. On top of all that Mrs gets into a car accident fucked ho part about it she has no license they expired while she was pregnant so haven't got them renewed so that's means insurance going sky high and it's already there and more points on my license. Luckily everyone was fine and they were understanding people. Didn't call cops so the car didn't get took thankfully. Next up daughter having surgery Friday so I'm just all outta whack now. Just had to rant a lil bit let this shit off my chest. Man I be glad when I can smoke some of my own buds cus today is surely the day I really want and need


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 13, 2016)

Oh fuck man, it sounds like you are really doing it tough today  I'm sorry to hear about your wife and your daughter, I hope they come through all of this ok. Try and remember the good times you had with your Mum too, I'm sure she's looking down on you feeling your pain too. We're all here for you champ, I hope you get through the day ok


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 13, 2016)

sorry to hear of your troubles james, hope things turn around for ya..good vibes your daughters way..


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 13, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Oh fuck man, it sounds like you are really doing it tough today  I'm sorry to hear about your wife and your daughter, I hope they come through all of this ok. Try and remember the good times you had with your Mum too, I'm sure she's looking down on you feeling your pain too. We're all here for you champ, I hope you get through the day ok





BobBitchen said:


> sorry to hear of your troubles james, hope things turn around for ya..good vibes your daughters way..


Thanks eastcoast and Bob appreciate the love. Yea today is tough day but it's all good could've been much worse so just thankful of that. Tomorrow will be a new day hopefully so I'll be much better. Daughter will be ok I think not major surgery but still don't like the idea of her having it. If I could I would roll up like a 1/8 and just face lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 13, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Thanks eastcoast and Bob appreciate the love. Yea today is tough day but it's all good could've been much worse so just thankful of that. Tomorrow will be a new day hopefully so I'll be much better. Daughter will be ok I think not major surgery but still don't like the idea of her having it. If I could I would roll up like a 1/8 and just face lol


You will get through today mate and the sun will shine again. Really wish I could send you a big fat dooby to smoke! It's never a good thing seeing your kids in hospital, I'm sure she'll be very well looked after.


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Apr 13, 2016)

Stay up man. You can do it kick life's ass man. I don't even know you bro but you get My support in encouraging words an sorry if ya don't but I pray an I putting ya in mine bro.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 13, 2016)

Cornfed Dread said:


> Stay up man. You can do it kick life's ass man. I don't even know you bro but you get My support in encouraging words an sorry if ya don't but I pray an I putting ya in mine bro.


Oh yea bro def kick it in the ass most times just has its way of affecting hard sometimes but ill be good. This day always gets me prolly always will just cus i feel me and my moms relationship was cut too short she was only 50 plus wasn't there like she should have and I faulted her for it and wasn't there like I should've been when she was sick. Just gets to me but I appreciate the love and support bro. I'm Muslim so I do pray and I appreciate yours too. I'm good tho got great family great friends especially on here too and growing a great plant so life is still pretty good. Thanks for the love bro


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 14, 2016)

Cherry Pie and Sfv OG getting its stretch on!!! Nice thick branches on CP not much support as of now that my change when buds start to swell. Sfv OG lanky as hell gonna be flop city lol she's supported but def will need more down the line. 

CP gotta nice burnt cherry type smell with stem rub and OG smells of body odor funk with light lemon. Looking good for 2 weeks in and trichs are starting to develop too. Cherry Pie is gonna stack!!! OG not as good but should produce nice size nugs of pure OG funk. Oh and they were very mature had preflowers everywhere so prolly why they ahead a lil bit. Water and stump tea only. 

Cherry Pie
 
 
 


Sfv OG


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 14, 2016)

Temp in the flower room not even hitting over 80 right now and lights off in 60s. Weather is good outside so all good in the garage till it gets hot and all hell breaks loose lol. Gotta have plenty airflow then but hopefully I should have a portable AC in the garage to keep it nice. Really got no where to vent the heat from it but I'll figure something out.


----------



## herbganji (Apr 14, 2016)

Fuck I love you haha. Will start the blue power journal tonight 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 14, 2016)

Mrs just texted me complaining about smell coming in the house. I guess it's time for a new filter for the carbon filter  That Sfv OG is stinking up the place  No smell outside only inside but whole house smells like a skunk she said lol. Guess I'll be hitting up the store after work. So glad to have some real OG big ups to my bro who got it and Cherry Pie to me as I see I will be running these two for a while with GG#4 and couple cookie cuts for sure. Hopefully get SourDubb and Wifi and couple others and I'm set on cuts. Looking like a great year ahead. Feeling much better today


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 14, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Cherry Pie and Sfv OG getting its stretch on!!! Nice thick branches on CP not much support as of now that my change when buds start to swell. Sfv OG lanky as hell gonna be flop city lol she's supported but def will need more down the line.
> 
> CP gotta nice burnt cherry type smell with stem rub and OG smells of body odor funk with light lemon. Looking good for 2 weeks in and trichs are starting to develop too. Cherry Pie is gonna stack!!! OG not as good but should produce nice size nugs of pure OG funk. Oh and they were very mature had preflowers everywhere so prolly why they ahead a lil bit. Water and stump tea only.
> 
> ...


Healthy looking tent james, I love this phase, early flower


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 14, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Healthy looking tent james, I love this phase, early flower


Yea Bob had to super dee duper dee clean that tent lol big lots of spaces for them to hide. Cherry Pie is easy the OG is a lil tough and I see why people say it's really for people who know how to grow. Not really finicky but always wanting. Def love N and cal/mag for sure so needs plenty of that but she's a lil bushy than I would like lots of branches sprouting up won't get to viney like that again. I love this part to really get to see how everything starts to form.


----------



## a senile fungus (Apr 14, 2016)

Stay well, my friend.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 14, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> Stay well, my friend.


Glad to see you around bro. I'm good bro thanks for the love man as always.


----------



## Mineralz (Apr 14, 2016)

Glad to hear you had a better day today Ak. Everything looks good. That Cherry Pie has some really nice nodal spacing. Stacking up really nice already

And how DARE you grow such fire ass weed that it stinks your house up! lol j/p. My wife says the same thing around that time


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 14, 2016)

Mineralz said:


> Glad to hear you had a better day today Ak. Everything looks good. That Cherry Pie has some really nice nodal spacing. Stacking up really nice already
> 
> And how DARE you grow such fire ass weed that it stinks your house up! lol j/p. My wife says the same thing around that time


Appreciate the love man yea I try not to let stuff bother me too much but I'm human. But I handle things a lot better than I did when I was younger. Be better if I could be smoking on Cherry Pie and OG lol.

Yea that Cherry Pie is def looking like a winner and a nice burnt cherry type of smell very unique. Yea they hate it when it starts smelling like that and I love it  but cant risk security tho so new filter was put in today.


----------



## podfather20 (Apr 14, 2016)

Sorry to hear you your I lost my mother June 1 of 08


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 14, 2016)

podfather20 said:


> Sorry to hear you your I lost my mother June 1 of 08


Appreciate the sympathy and sorry you lost yours too bro. You only get one of those and mines was cut too short but she doesn't have to suffer in pain anymore and I'm thankful of that.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 14, 2016)

Damn, well 41 pages in and I am tagging along . Just a read of the first few pages so far, but its exactly what I am/was aiming to do starting last year in August, though outdoors on a rooftop. Cool thread. I will get some reading done, starting now. I see some nice lush plants already

FYI I also have quite a mix of quality genetics and I also have a 4x8x7 tent though not setup just yet, so everything now is outdoors basically on even time year around (btwn 11.5-13 hrs all year)


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Damn, well 41 pages in and I am tagging along . Just a read of the first few pages so far, but its exactly what I am/was aiming to do starting last year in August, though outdoors on a rooftop. Cool thread. I will get some reading done, starting now. I see some nice lush plants already
> 
> FYI I also have quite a mix of quality genetics and I also have a 4x8x7 tent though not setup just yet, so everything now is outdoors basically on even time year around (btwn 11.5-13 hrs all year)


Glad you on for the ride bro. Nice stuff going on in here but could be a lot better tho. Gonna do everything proper like I should be doing anyways lol but yea I love growing and pheno hunting and being that I have good friends help me acquire some good genetics and bought a lot of beans too just trying to grow and make some crosses and pheno hunt and enjoy these great genetics. 

I think I've seen you talk of the stuff you have can't remember what it is tho  but I have seen it. So many great growers here with good genetics hard to keep up lol. Would love to grow some proper outdoor gonna have to find a good spot for a couple plants lol. I'm stash another outback like I did last year and some small ones too. If you got a thread point me there bro ahh never mind I see the signature. Gonna check it out and holla at me anytime


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 14, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Glad you on for the ride bro. Nice stuff going on in here but could be a lot better tho. Gonna do everything proper like I should be doing anyways lol but yea I love growing and pheno hunting and being that I have good friends help me acquire some good genetics and bought a lot of beans too just trying to grow and make some crosses and pheno hunt and enjoy these great genetics.
> 
> I think I've seen you talk of the stuff you have can't remember what it is tho  but I have seen it. So many great growers here with good genetics hard to keep up lol. Would love to grow some proper outdoor gonna have to find a good spot for a couple plants lol. I'm stash another outback like I did last year and some small ones too. If you got a thread point me there bro ahh never mind I see the signature. Gonna check it out and holla at me anytime


Currently finishing flowering a Karma Headbanger & Wheres My Bike. Vegging are Aloha Grape Stomper, Dr Who, Chernobyl, 24k White Gold, Good Ideas Mixed Gems, Bubba Kush, Scotts OG, Ghost of Leeroy, and Ive got a Copper Rhino male, Dr Who male, Shoji OG male, & an Aloha Grape Stomper male which will be pollen collecting from. I think that was everything . I usually do a few (or 5) of each though I lately have started a few 10 packs just to weed things down. Ive paid for most all of mine, but Ive also played around and chucked pollen on a few goodies I liked and got some 1st gen beans just to keep things motoring along without spending a fck load. I did have a couple Sinfully Sours last round and I really liked them; will go again with them

oh yeah and a Tom Hill Deep Chunk IBL female & Copper Rhino, AG13 x Biker, & Purple Trainwreck . I fucking knew I would miss some


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 15, 2016)

undercovergrow said:


> i've been seeing that weird leaf here and there on a few of the SSDDs i've grown, but just one here and there--are you seeing them in multiple places on the same plant & just the chem strain?
> 
> nice thread, @akhiymjames and some great test grows


I have this on a Karma AG13x Biker Kush, 2 plants


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 15, 2016)

At the hospital for my daughters surgery should be done in a couple hours so pray for me that everything goes fine.


----------



## herbganji (Apr 15, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> At the hospital for my daughters surgery should be done in a couple hours so pray for me that everything goes fine.


Good vibes you and your daughters way man!

Sent from my SM-N900T using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I have this on a Karma AG13x Biker Kush, 2 plants


Crazy thing about those alternating leaves is I didn't see it on the subsequent clone run after only saw it on test seed run. Think it may be a trait of OG and Chem and she was seeing on the SSDD which has Bubba Kush in it and that's supposed to be a relative of OG too


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 16, 2016)

Woke up to another rooted Sfv OG yay!!!! Man this lady roots slow but well worth the way. Patience is key with her. She about to get transplanted now and into the veg tent. She's the one with the one root lol

 

Chunky Bag Seeds ScoutBreath coming to the party!!!!!


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 16, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Woke up to another rooted Sfv OG yay!!!! Man this lady roots slow but well worth the way. Patience is key with her. She about to get transplanted now and into the veg tent. She's the one with the one root lol
> 
> View attachment 3658339
> 
> ...


Ima have to score that cut one day when I have more room to work with . Gotta Blue Dream and a GG#4 coming next week


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 16, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Woke up to another rooted Sfv OG yay!!!! Man this lady roots slow but well worth the way. Patience is key with her. She about to get transplanted now and into the veg tent. She's the one with the one root lol
> 
> View attachment 3658339
> 
> ...


Is that Scouts Breath a OGKB cross ?


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 16, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Is that Scouts Breath a OGKB cross ?


OGKB 2.0 cross. Chunky P found the pheno out of 5 seeds he found in OGKB buds few years ago. OGKB 2.0 x Cookieboi is ScoutBreath. His drop is happening in 4/20 lots of good crosses with Forum, OGKB 2.0, GG#4 and GG#4 s1s.


----------



## sky rocket (Apr 16, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Mrs just texted me complaining about smell coming in the house. I guess it's time for a new filter for the carbon filter  That Sfv OG is stinking up the place  No smell outside only inside but whole house smells like a skunk she said lol. Guess I'll be hitting up the store after work. So glad to have some real OG big ups to my bro who got it and Cherry Pie to me as I see I will be running these two for a while with GG#4 and couple cookie cuts for sure. Hopefully get SourDubb and Wifi and couple others and I'm set on cuts. Looking like a great year ahead. Feeling much better today


Can you cut a small hole on the side of the garage for the portable a/c to vent out like a dryer does?


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 16, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Can you cut a small hole on the side of the garage for the portable a/c to vent out like a dryer does?


Hell naw I wish I could but I think I can rig it to vent under the garage door or one the side of it. Don't own so can't make no cuts and it's impossible anyways how it's made. Would have to be professionally done. Gonna figure something out if all fails I'll pump the AC air into the flower tent and just let it vent in garage long the tent temp and humidity isn't insane I could care less how it feels in the garage


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 17, 2016)

Well my boys pulled it out go Cleveland. Great playoff so far. Should be smoking real good by Finals 

6/10 of Medical Glue have sprouted

1 Truepower OG and 1 SinMint Cookies have been transplanted to 1gal. 

2/3 ScoutBreath have sprouted I think I killed the other by mistake had it planted to deep. 

1 Banana Puff was a runt and now is flourishing. Almost culled it glad I didn't. 1 Grateful Breath is very slow. Nothing like what I had of 3 phenos 2 males 1 female from first run. 

2 Extreme Cream looking awesome two different phenos one looks to be a lil Fire OG looking. 

Just planted 2 Lucky Charm f2 germed 4 only two cracked. Very hard seeds and will scuff or a life next time I crack

Oh and of course Sfv OG and Cherry Pie killing it. Think I have to hit Sfv OG with some nutes tho she eating soil up


----------



## Joedank (Apr 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Been trying to be positive all day since its been 6 years since my mom passed away but it's really hard. On top of all that Mrs gets into a car accident fucked ho part about it she has no license they expired while she was pregnant so haven't got them renewed so that's means insurance going sky high and it's already there and more points on my license. Luckily everyone was fine and they were understanding people. Didn't call cops so the car didn't get took thankfully. Next up daughter having surgery Friday so I'm just all outta whack now. Just had to rant a lil bit let this shit off my chest. Man I be glad when I can smoke some of my own buds cus today is surely the day I really want and need


big hugs your way brother !! the seed fairy will l see you soon !


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 17, 2016)

Joedank said:


> big hugs your way brother !! the seed fairy will l see you soon !


Appreciate the love bro as always. Very good to me and good to have good people like all of y'all around to encourage and support. Always love when the fairy comes through. Fairy will be coming through with many good things in due time. Good stuff happening in garden tho.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 18, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Appreciate the love bro as always. Very good to me and good to have good people like all of y'all around to encourage and support. Always love when the fairy comes through. Fairy will be coming through with many good things in due time. Good stuff happening in garden tho.


your garden looks awsome always  stoked to see that sfv and cpie in your garden ...


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 19, 2016)

Joedank said:


> your garden looks awsome always  stoked to see that sfv and cpie in your garden ...


I try man you guys always killing so I'm just trying to get up there with y'all. I'm def glad to see those two in the garden that Cherry Pie is awesome she will be here to stay along with Sfv OG. I'm gonna find her sweet spot. She needs a lot I see eats up everything


----------



## podfather20 (Apr 19, 2016)

I got the death star cut yesterday


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 19, 2016)

podfather20 said:


> I got the death star cut yesterday


Good stuff bro yea she's a keeper for sure. You will def love her for sure. Miss that smoke it's been a while since I had it


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 25, 2016)

Two weeks since I transplanted the clones. I think they had to reveg a lil took a while to take of but some have really started to do so. Have topped everything and starting to build the canopy slowly like I like. Most vigorous of all is GG#4 and Blue Dream, Cherry Pie behind them. Another 6-8 weeks of veg and into the flower tent they go. Will be another 2-3 weeks in the 1gal and then 3-4 in a 5gal then flower. 

GG#4
 
 

Cherry Pie
 

Blue Dream
 

Platinum Delights


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 25, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Two weeks since I transplanted the clones. I think they had to reveg a lil took a while to take of but some have really started to do so. Have topped everything and starting to build the canopy slowly like I like. Most vigorous of all is GG#4 and Blue Dream, Cherry Pie behind them. Another 6-8 weeks of veg and into the flower tent they go. Will be another 2-3 weeks in the 1gal and then 3-4 in a 5gal then flower.
> 
> GG#4
> View attachment 3665501
> ...


Why we grow the same stuff lol looking like a good run in the works bro...great come back !!


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 25, 2016)

Cherry Pie and Sfv OG killing and not even the type of run I would like to give them. They are in full flower mode and drinking like crazy. Getting about 4-5 gallons every other day hitting them both with Nectars For The Gods nutes to finish them out. Soil is depleted but this will be plenty to get them through. Defoiled them both a lil dead leaves and some leaves in the way of bud sites. Hoping the nutes give them a bump in yield they weren't gonna get with just the soil. OG gonna need some support one buds start swelling CP won't be too bad just a few may need tied up. 5-6 more weeks to go

Cherry Pie
 
 
 

Sfv OG


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 25, 2016)

Which one of my good Michigan buddies want to let me use their addy so I can become a led patient and attend the MI HTCC? Lol I'm trying to go fareal but need med card. Doctors will be at attendance during the cup and can get registered there just need the addy to get an ID with


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 25, 2016)

Nice work brother, those clones and girls are looking awesome!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 25, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Nice work brother, those clones and girls are looking awesome!!


Thanks bro as always. Man really suprises the OG and Cherry Pie is doing so well lol after not getting a proper run. Just shows how good genetics do even with minimal care. Next run will be super hopefully.

Yea the clones are doing well starting to really take off. Sfv OG is slow but had only one root coming out the plug when I planted her lol so that's the reason why. I'll get pics of her up when she gets bigger. She may end up catching up with the others 

I'm ready to get these SinMints, Platinum Delights and Blue Lime Pie in flower. So hoping for SinMints male gonna hit every mom possible


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 25, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Thanks bro as always. Man really suprises the OG and Cherry Pie is doing so well lol after not getting a proper run. Just shows how good genetics do even with minimal care. Next run will be super hopefully.
> 
> Yea the clones are doing well starting to really take off. Sfv OG is slow but had only one root coming out the plug when I planted her lol so that's the reason why. I'll get pics of her up when she gets bigger. She may end up catching up with the others
> 
> I'm ready to get these SinMints, Platinum Delights and Blue Lime Pie in flower. So hoping for SinMints male gonna hit every mom possible


Bro, anything you touch turns to gold, I'm not surprised at all, these girls will be DANK! 
Is the SFV og usually a slow vegger? Ive heard a few of the ogs are and it's been my experiece with beans...but I hear they take off and explode in flower? 

Get those Sin city beans in man, I hope you get a boy then to make some beans! If you don't, I just did a run with my forum dom sinmint boy. I hit my sinmints with it for F2 but at the same time forgot to turn my fan off and the sinmints also got hit with the BLP (KLP dom) boy as well....if you don't mind searching through the fire, Im happy to send you some beans bro


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 25, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Bro, anything you touch turns to gold, I'm not surprised at all, these girls will be DANK!
> Is the SFV og usually a slow vegger? Ive heard a few of the ogs are and it's been my experiece with beans...but I hear they take off and explode in flower?
> 
> Get those Sin city beans in man, I hope you get a boy then to make some beans! If you don't, I just did a run with my forum dom sinmint boy. I hit my sinmints with it for F2 but at the same time forgot to turn my fan off and the sinmints also got hit with the BLP (KLP dom) boy as well....if you don't mind searching through the fire, Im happy to send you some beans bro


Haha appreciate the love. I truly try to do my best each run but shit happens so that's all I chalk it up as. I've never grown OG or OG dom crosses so I really don't have a clue. She didn't seem when I first got her I think this clone had to reveg and start from a very small root system so that's why she's slow compared to others but I think she will catch up. GG#4 is so vigorous. One of the fastest growing plants I've seen. Can't wait to do her proper too

Hell yea I'd take some of those beans def don't mind searching through fire Sin City bastards lol. F2s and BLP x SinMints sounds awesome hope to be doing those myself if I get a boy. GG#4, Cherry Pie and Sfv OG will get hit with SinMints. My cookie cross is what I will be working on the most tho. Platinum Delights x SinMints(Queen City Cookies) and Grateful Breath and ScoutBreath x SinMints(Breath Mints v1 and v2). All in the making and when I get these Platinum Delights crosses from someone in my area I'll make my Platinum Delights Bx


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 25, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Haha appreciate the love. I truly try to do my best each run but shit happens so that's all I chalk it up as. I've never grown OG or OG dom crosses so I really don't have a clue. She didn't seem when I first got her I think this clone had to reveg and start from a very small root system so that's why she's slow compared to others but I think she will catch up. GG#4 is so vigorous. One of the fastest growing plants I've seen. Can't wait to do her proper too
> 
> Hell yea I'd take some of those beans def don't mind searching through fire Sin City bastards lol. F2s and BLP x SinMints sounds awesome hope to be doing those myself if I get a boy. GG#4, Cherry Pie and Sfv OG will get hit with SinMints. My cookie cross is what I will be working on the most tho. Platinum Delights x SinMints(Queen City Cookies) and Grateful Breath and ScoutBreath x SinMints(Breath Mints v1 and v2). All in the making and when I get these Platinum Delights crosses from someone in my area I'll make my Platinum Delights Bx


Queen City Cookies...I see a hit in the future...


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 25, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Queen City Cookies...I see a hit in the future...


I hope to do it with SinMints but if I find a better cookie male in all the other cookies I have going in ScoutBreath, Grateful Breath and Extreme Cream will hit the Platinum Delights with. May throw down some more Grateful Breath since I could only get 1/4 up smdh. I need to get some sandpaper to scuff beans. Those seriously need it I sliced them with razor but only two cracked. They did much better with a soak and then to paper towl and bag on cablebox so will do that again when I pop them


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 25, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Haha appreciate the love. I truly try to do my best each run but shit happens so that's all I chalk it up as. I've never grown OG or OG dom crosses so I really don't have a clue. She didn't seem when I first got her I think this clone had to reveg and start from a very small root system so that's why she's slow compared to others but I think she will catch up. GG#4 is so vigorous. One of the fastest growing plants I've seen. Can't wait to do her proper too
> 
> Hell yea I'd take some of those beans def don't mind searching through fire Sin City bastards lol. F2s and BLP x SinMints sounds awesome hope to be doing those myself if I get a boy. GG#4, Cherry Pie and Sfv OG will get hit with SinMints. My cookie cross is what I will be working on the most tho. Platinum Delights x SinMints(Queen City Cookies) and Grateful Breath and ScoutBreath x SinMints(Breath Mints v1 and v2). All in the making and when I get these Platinum Delights crosses from someone in my area I'll make my Platinum Delights Bx


Ah ok man, all good, may just been my setup that was causing slower growth. I thought I had read somewhere than TK was slower in veg...ah well lol. I look forward to seeing you run these girls well man, going to be some serious dank in your stable!! 

No probs dude, more than happy to send some your way, I'd love to see what you get out of them  all the crosses you want to do sound bomb!! I'll send you a PM


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 25, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ah ok man, all good, may just been my setup that was causing slower growth. I thought I had read somewhere than TK was slower in veg...ah well lol. I look forward to seeing you run these girls well man, going to be some serious dank in your stable!!
> 
> No probs dude, more than happy to send some your way, I'd love to see what you get out of them  all the crosses you want to do sound bomb!! I'll send you a PM


Yea I think I saw the same about Triangle Kush. Don't know if it applies to most of the OG cuts or crosses but I'll keep a lookout on that for sure. Be honored to run them especially your Blueberry stuff. Look forward to getting them and growing them.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 25, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I think I saw the same about Triangle Kush. Don't know if it applies to most of the OG cuts or crosses but I'll keep a lookout on that for sure. Be honored to run them especially your Blueberry stuff. Look forward to getting them and growing them.


Too easy champion, I'd love to see you grow them out so it's win-win for sure


----------



## podfather20 (Apr 25, 2016)

I'd like to find some sinmints f2s I have wanted to run sinmint for a long time but can never get a pack and those blp x sinmint sound s like some fire to


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 25, 2016)

podfather20 said:


> I'd like to find some sinmints f2s I have wanted to run sinmint for a long time but can never get a pack and those blp x sinmint sound s like some fire to


It's all in the works bro. SinMint f2s, BLP x SinMints, Platinum Delights x SinMints, GG#4 x SinMints, Sfv OG and Cherry Pie x SinMints. Hopefully if a male presents itself. I'm sure it will won't have that kinda luck all females lol.


----------



## podfather20 (Apr 25, 2016)

Sounds good bro I'm trying to find a gg4 cut I love gg4 I need to get it back it 1 of the cut I lost in the split I know I will not find the AK 47 cherry pheno again I'd like to but I know I wont


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 25, 2016)

GG#4 should be able to get that one back too. Spread so far and wide just like Joesy wanted. If I create something like that please do mines the same. Don't car who tries to capitalize off it you can't stop the Chinese from making anything lol so yea just do mines the right way and lineag will be known. Won't be no stories and all


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 25, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> It's all in the works bro. SinMint f2s, BLP x SinMints, Platinum Delights x SinMints, GG#4 x SinMints, Sfv OG and Cherry Pie x SinMints. Hopefully if a male presents itself. I'm sure it will won't have that kinda luck all females lol.


All of the above sound like some killer crosses, fucking hell man


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 25, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> All of the above sound like some killer crosses, fucking hell man


Agreed, I'd hit them for sure!!


----------



## greencropper (Apr 25, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Haha appreciate the love. I truly try to do my best each run but shit happens so that's all I chalk it up as. I've never grown OG or OG dom crosses so I really don't have a clue. She didn't seem when I first got her I think this clone had to reveg and start from a very small root system so that's why she's slow compared to others but I think she will catch up. GG#4 is so vigorous. One of the fastest growing plants I've seen. Can't wait to do her proper too
> 
> Hell yea I'd take some of those beans def don't mind searching through fire Sin City bastards lol. F2s and BLP x SinMints sounds awesome hope to be doing those myself if I get a boy. GG#4, Cherry Pie and Sfv OG will get hit with SinMints. My cookie cross is what I will be working on the most tho. Platinum Delights x SinMints(Queen City Cookies) and Grateful Breath and ScoutBreath x SinMints(Breath Mints v1 and v2). All in the making and when I get these Platinum Delights crosses from someone in my area I'll make my Platinum Delights Bx


that sounds great man, chuckers paradise...will have its thread working overtime!


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 26, 2016)

Gonna sex the first SinMint and only Truepower survivors lol. Didn't top and I always do so supercropped and bent them to get some branching going for tops. Both Blue Power dom phenos. I think SinMints #1 is male it's got some cookie in it tho. Not a cookie dom pheno but love the structure and strong stem frosty leaves in veg too. Not sure on Truepower OG. Right on par with SinMints tho very similar look and growth. Soil a lil N toxic for Truepower OG but rather have that than not enough and his is fresh out the bag no amend. Veg always out the bag

SinMints #1
 
 

Truepower OG


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 26, 2016)

Sfv OG vegging. Two weeks from measly lil clone to this
 

Plushberry doing its thing


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 26, 2016)

Blue Lime Pie reveg. Oh yesssss!!!! Still reeking of sour key lime skittles


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 27, 2016)

Nice bro!! They are looking nice and healthy


----------



## elkamino (Apr 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Blue Lime Pie reveg. Oh yesssss!!!! Still reeking of sour key lime skittles
> 
> View attachment 3666900 View attachment 3666901 View attachment 3666902


Congrats on the reveg... 

Got any advice on what you do with the roots/pot to encourage a return to veg? My most recent attempt failed and I'm about to try again on a different plant. Sure would like to be successful with this one. Thanks.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 27, 2016)

elkamino said:


> Congrats on the reveg...
> 
> Got any advice on what you do with the roots/pot to encourage a return to veg? My most recent attempt failed and I'm about to try again on a different plant. Sure would like to be successful with this one. Thanks.


Thanks bro glad to have got this one back. I knew it was a special pheno even tho I didn't get to finish her out so bad to bring her back and did. I always hear of people cutting the roots off and leaving enough to transplant again but I don't. I haven't revegged much only tried 3 and got 2 to do it. I just transplant into fresh soil I don't use nutes on soil grows unless I truly need to and that's only in flower but transplant into bigger pot with fresh soil water real good and hit at least with 18 hours of light. Most go 24 but I don't run my main veg at that so I can't do that hell my main veg tent is on 16/8 and it revegged just fine but I think the main things is getting it in fresh soil or whatever medium you use and high amounts of N. The Roots soil I use is high in it usually so it does its job of feeding it plenty N and Ph to grow. Id say if I was using nutes I would hit with nice dose of veg nutes everything I fed to supply those. Hope this helps everything I do is very basic cus my time is so limited and most wouldn't believe I'm a very relaxed lazy type grower lol I like simplicity so I don't try to make shit complicated.


----------



## elkamino (Apr 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Thanks bro glad to have got this one back. I knew it was a special pheno even tho I didn't get to finish her out so bad to bring her back and did. I always hear of people cutting the roots off and leaving enough to transplant again but I don't. I haven't revegged much only tried 3 and got 2 to do it. I just transplant into fresh soil I don't use nutes on soil grows unless I truly need to and that's only in flower but transplant into bigger pot with fresh soil water real good and hit at least with 18 hours of light. Most go 24 but I don't run my main veg at that so I can't do that hell my main veg tent is on 16/8 and it revegged just fine but I think the main things is getting it in fresh soil or whatever medium you use and high amounts of N. The Roots soil I use is high in it usually so it does its job of feeding it plenty N and Ph to grow. Id say if I was using nutes I would hit with nice dose of veg nutes everything I fed to supply those. Hope this helps everything I do is very basic cus my time is so limited and most wouldn't believe I'm a very relaxed lazy type grower lol I like simplicity so I don't try to make shit complicated.


Yeah you called it, last time I cut back the roots- as per interwebs instructions. Felt counterproductive at the time But tried it anyway, she just wilted and died within a week. This time I'll take your advice- new soil, leave the rootball intact and also leave more foliage too. Thanks! 

FWIW she's a purple Cookie-dom Greenpoint Starlet OG x Monster COokies


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 27, 2016)

elkamino said:


> Yeah you called it, last time I cut back the roots- as per interwebs instructions. Felt counterproductive at the time But tried it anyway, she just wilted and died within a week. This time I'll take your advice- new soil, leave the rootball intact and also leave more foliage too. Thanks!
> 
> FWIW she's a purple Cookie-dom Greenpoint Starlet OG x Monster COokies


Yea cutting the roots didn't sound right to me and I know people root prune all the time but to take a plant with a nice root system and then cut it all off just seems like it's asking for major stunting or wilting and dying. And yea leave buds on it a nice 6 -10 small bottom branches should so just fine. Looking back at the one I didn't get to reveg I didn't plant in new soil so that's prolly why. No fresh food to kick start it lol. 

Got any pics of that lady done? Just wondering how that dad passed on to the crosses.


----------



## elkamino (Apr 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Got any pics of that lady done? Just wondering how that dad passed on to the crosses.


Why yes I do.  

This pic's ~a week old and I haven't chopped her yet. But will soon


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 27, 2016)

elkamino said:


> Why yes I do.
> 
> This pic's ~a week old and I haven't chopped her yet. But will soon
> View attachment 3667311


Lovely def cookies and kush for sure. Great find bro


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 27, 2016)

SinMint Cookies #1 looks to be male?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> SinMint Cookies #1 looks to be male?
> 
> View attachment 3667634


Looks like one of my recent aloha grape stomper maybe's. Turned out to be a girl


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 28, 2016)

Pretty sure the SinMint #1 is male. Females usually don't have that football with a stem on it so I think it will be. I hope so even tho it's not cookie dominate it has some in it but I love the structure and strong stems and nice node stacking not so far apart like cookies. Now just need to get SinMint #2 and #3 transplanted which will be today as the rest of the seeds I popped are ready to go in cups. Here's what was popped

Honeybee f2
ScoutBreath 
Blackberry Lotus
Sour Sunset
Grapestomper OG


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Looks like one of my recent aloha grape stomper maybe's. Turned out to be a girl


I'm with you man, I have a feeling it's a girl too...I hope for your sake, anyway man!!


----------



## podfather20 (Apr 29, 2016)

Nice bro that honeybee looks like some fire and grapestomper is some if the best ggg I've had yet I wish I still had it


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 29, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I'm with you man, I have a feeling it's a girl too...I hope for your sake, anyway man!!


This may be one time I wish it is a male lol. Loving the look of it but wouldn't be sad it was a female tho 



podfather20 said:


> Nice bro that honeybee looks like some fire and grapestomper is some if the best ggg I've had yet I wish I still had it


Yea seeing all the great pics of the Honeybee made me too it plus been sitting on them too long and should've been popped some. More from the genstash will go down soon once I get a lot of this stuff in the veg tent. Yea always seen how fire the Grapestomper crosses come out so giving those seeds another go after I went 0/3 last time. Hoping they sprout this time they are old tho but well kept but who knows how's the bank stored them.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 29, 2016)

Same here on the Honeybee, popped 4, all above ground yesterday..


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 29, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> This may be one time I wish it is a male lol. Loving the look of it but wouldn't be sad it was a female tho
> 
> 
> 
> Yea seeing all the great pics of the Honeybee made me too it plus been sitting on them too long and should've been popped some. More from the genstash will go down soon once I get a lot of this stuff in the veg tent. Yea always seen how fire the Grapestomper crosses come out so giving those seeds another go after I went 0/3 last time. Hoping they sprout this time they are old tho but well kept but who knows how's the bank stored them.


Ahhh sweet man, it is a boy you want, I hope for that instead  nail that shit bro!!


----------



## akhiymjames (May 5, 2016)

Medical Glue update. Day 17 veg from seed 6 big beautiful healthy plants and def see some GG#4 coming out of them. Lil stretchy and vigorous like the mom so loving that hopefully continues can't get a nice quick grow in to show everyone. Will get a transplant next week and go in veg tent. Will get a Stump Tea watering in a couple days so roots will be lush before transplant. Here they are today

#1-#3 top left to right #4-#6 bottom left to fight





#1-#3





#4-#6


----------



## akhiymjames (May 5, 2016)

Here's an update on the Cherry Pie and Sfv OG. Really doing well for 5-6 weeks in. Still a while to go but love the way they are putting out. These will def be around in the stable for a while. Next run will be even better than this.

Sfv OG
















Cherry Pie


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 5, 2016)

Nice bro, sexy buds and sexy seedlings


----------



## akhiymjames (May 5, 2016)

In veg tent

Two GG#4
 
 

Blue Dream
 

Sfv OG
 

Cherry Pie
 

Platinum Delights
 

Plushberry


----------



## akhiymjames (May 6, 2016)

Alright I need some electrical advice. Really getting pissed off as the last two days I have come into the garage where the veg and flower tents are to see that everything is shut down and not running. The breaker keeps tripping when only one 1000w starts up. I haven't got anything else going and it's been that way since I been back up and running and haven't had any problems before. I've run more watts than what I'm running now and never had any issues so anyone with great electrical experience can help me with this would be greatful as the flowering tent is down for now. I unplugged all fans and even veg tent to see if that was doing it and with only the 1000w running it resets soon as the ballast kicks on to start the light. Tried all plugs with nothing else hooked up but the 1000w and still did it. Is it the ballast? Could it be a short in the ballast cord? I know it's not running too much as I have run more than this so it has to be ballast or cord shortage or maybe bulb? Help need my flower room back up man


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 6, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Alright I need some electrical advice. Really getting pissed off as the last two days I have come into the garage where the veg and flower tents are to see that everything is shut down and not running. The breaker keeps tripping when only one 1000w starts up. I haven't got anything else going and it's been that way since I been back up and running and haven't had any problems before. I've run more watts than what I'm running now and never had any issues so anyone with great electrical experience can help me with this would be greatful as the flowering tent is down for now. I unplugged all fans and even veg tent to see if that was doing it and with only the 1000w running it resets soon as the ballast kicks on to start the light. Tried all plugs with nothing else hooked up but the 1000w and still did it. Is it the ballast? Could it be a short in the ballast cord? I know it's not running too much as I have run more than this so it has to be ballast or cord shortage or maybe bulb? Help need my flower room back up man


I had switched one of my lights into a tent and the ballast kept shutting off It turned out to be overheating I had the ballast resting on top of the tent what's your temps like and where is the ballast try putting somewhere low on the ground as heat rises


----------



## akhiymjames (May 6, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> I had switched one of my lights into a tent and the ballast kept shutting off It turned out to be overheating I had the ballast resting on top of the tent what's your temps like and where is the ballast try putting somewhere low on the ground as heat rises


Ballast is in same spot it has been for over year and a half its on cool garage concrete so don't think it's heat messing with it. It's a magnetic ballast stay away from digital cus of the RF frequencies don't want no cable people out here looking around lol


----------



## genuity (May 6, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Alright I need some electrical advice. Really getting pissed off as the last two days I have come into the garage where the veg and flower tents are to see that everything is shut down and not running. The breaker keeps tripping when only one 1000w starts up. I haven't got anything else going and it's been that way since I been back up and running and haven't had any problems before. I've run more watts than what I'm running now and never had any issues so anyone with great electrical experience can help me with this would be greatful as the flowering tent is down for now. I unplugged all fans and even veg tent to see if that was doing it and with only the 1000w running it resets soon as the ballast kicks on to start the light. Tried all plugs with nothing else hooked up but the 1000w and still did it. Is it the ballast? Could it be a short in the ballast cord? I know it's not running too much as I have run more than this so it has to be ballast or cord shortage or maybe bulb? Help need my flower room back up man


Anything else in the house go out?when your garage trips.


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 6, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Ballast is in same spot it has been for over year and a half its on cool garage concrete so don't think it's heat messing with it. It's a magnetic ballast stay away from digital cus of the RF frequencies don't want no cable people out here looking around lol


Say what cable people? I have two digital ballast now I'm worried lol and damn might be time to switch up if the pieces are old


----------



## akhiymjames (May 6, 2016)

genuity said:


> Anything else in the house go out?when your garage trips.


Naw nothing gen very surprised I was think long it may have been that but everything works. 



SmokyLungs said:


> Say what cable people? I have two digital ballast now I'm worried lol and damn might be time to switch up if the pieces are old


I'm sure your two is fine it's when you have a lot of them that fucks with the frequencies. You should be good but I'm thinking it's just the ballast hopefully it's old was given to me by someone else so hopefully that's it. I'll plus up others when I get home to see what's up


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 6, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Naw nothing gen very surprised I was think long it may have been that but everything works.
> 
> 
> I'm sure your two is fine it's when you have a lot of them that fucks with the frequencies. You should be good but I'm thinking it's just the ballast hopefully it's old was given to me by someone else so hopefully that's it. I'll plus up others when I get home to see what's up


Yeah I hope not did some reading on it I have internet cable and have no problems one of my ballasts says its rf protected on ebay the Ipower one don't think so but either way I think I'm good I only have two 400ws might upgrade after this run just to be safe


----------



## kindnug (May 6, 2016)

Capacitor is usually the first thing to go bad in mag ballasts.
Would cause overload if it goes bad, not very expensive either.
Replace that first if you really think it is the 1kw causing the problems.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 6, 2016)

You may have something else on that circuit that's overloading it bro. I had the same issue and found it was a faulty laptop charger...


----------



## akhiymjames (May 6, 2016)

kindnug said:


> Capacitor is usually the first thing to go bad in mag ballasts.
> Would cause overload if it goes bad, not very expensive either.
> Replace that first if you really think it is the 1kw causing the problems.


Yea I'm gonna plug the light up on a different circuit to see if it fires up cus really think it's the ballast



eastcoastmo said:


> You may have something else on that circuit that's overloading it bro. I had the same issue and found it was a faulty laptop charger...


I tried it with nothing but the light plugged and it still reset it it every time it tried to fire up. Pretty sure nothing else is attached to this circuit so I hope it's just the ballast but will figure it out. Have others to plug up to see so I'll find out tonight


----------



## akhiymjames (May 7, 2016)

Ok I think I figured it out and I'm leaning hard to that the ballast has quit working and isn't firing up the light anymore. Plugged the light into a completely different circuit and he ballast hummed like it was gonna fire up but he light never cut on I let it run long as possible as I know it takes a while to get hem going but it never came on. Plugged back into where it has been and resets the circuit immediately. Has to be ballast as my veg light are working. 

Next is to try the light with a different ballast which I'm about to do right now. If the light cuts on its def the ballast if it doesn't maybe the bulb? Never had this so still kinda stumped but I feel much better knowing the light didn't work on another circuit. Still been trying to find if anything new in the house has been plugged up but haven't and tbh it shouldn't affect the garage on a different circuit. Have two in the garage so shouldn't anything else in the house be overloading the garage. Will update after testing another ballast


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 7, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Ok I think I figured it out and I'm leaning hard to that the ballast has quit working and isn't firing up the light anymore. Plugged the light into a completely different circuit and he ballast hummed like it was gonna fire up but he light never cut on I let it run long as possible as I know it takes a while to get hem going but it never came on. Plugged back into where it has been and resets the circuit immediately. Has to be ballast as my veg light are working.
> 
> Next is to try the light with a different ballast which I'm about to do right now. If the light cuts on its def the ballast if it doesn't maybe the bulb? Never had this so still kinda stumped but I feel much better knowing the light didn't work on another circuit. Still been trying to find if anything new in the house has been plugged up but haven't and tbh it shouldn't affect the garage on a different circuit. Have two in the garage so shouldn't anything else in the house be overloading the garage. Will update after testing another ballast


are any electrical connections/wres which could be pulled loose by everyday use checked already?


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 7, 2016)

resetting of the circuit sounds like something burned....


----------



## akhiymjames (May 7, 2016)

Helllll yessssss!!!!!! It was just the ballast lol I can sit back and laugh now but man I sure wasn't laughing about this Cherry Pie and Sfv OG getting no light for 2-3 days but everything is back to normal thank the lord. Thanks everyone who all tried to help. Glad these ballasts have something to trip the circuit if it's not working. Now just have to get another ballast but I'm good for now just need another one so when I crack everything up soon​


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 7, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Helllll yessssss!!!!!! It was just the ballast lol I can sit back and laugh now but man I sure wasn't laughing about this Cherry Pie and Sfv OG getting no light for 2-3 days but everything is back to normal thank the lord. Thanks everyone who all tried to help. Glad these ballasts have something to trip the circuit if it's not working. Now just have to get another ballast but I'm good for now just need another one so when I crack everything up soon​


Glad to hear you got it sorted


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 7, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Say what cable people? I have two digital ballast now I'm worried lol and damn might be time to switch up if the pieces are old


trust me, the cabl company and the fcc can detect the rf. they drive around looking for leaks. I used to work for time warner. noise pollution from rf frequencies is a big deal and jams up radar etc. I still use digis but just sayin...


----------



## akhiymjames (May 7, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> trust me, the cabl company and the fcc can detect the rf. they drive around looking for leaks. I used to work for time warner. noise pollution from rf frequencies is a big deal and jams up radar etc. I still use digis but just sayin...


Yea you are right and which is why I have no digitals around me. I don't want the attention but I think only two will be fine I know of a few people on here that was running 6+ so that's why they were on them. I just can't afford none of the attention


----------



## akhiymjames (May 7, 2016)

Now I'm off to put this water pump on the car lol. Shouldn't be too long and then I can sit back and watch the Kentucky Derby do some gardening


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 7, 2016)

Awesome to hear you got it sorted bro  I wanna see your cherrie pie dankness!!


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 7, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> trust me, the cabl company and the fcc can detect the rf. they drive around looking for leaks. I used to work for time warner. noise pollution from rf frequencies is a big deal and jams up radar etc. I still use digis but just sayin...


Hmm well I don't think they drive around my area I live in the hood lol but I am gonna take precautions and switch to rf protected or magnetic
Cuz if they show up at my door tryna come in like they the popo they getting they ass beat with long ass thick weed stems


----------



## akhiymjames (May 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Looks like one of my recent aloha grape stomper maybe's. Turned out to be a girl


Bro you nailed it on the money when you said my SinMints #1 would be female. Checked her this morning as I have been checking her for past two weeks since I posted the pic of what looked like male preflowers but wasn't at all. Took a long while to sex as I didn't have her completely under the flower tent lights well I didn't have the other two on only have the one 1000w going right now till I have enough plants to run all three so she wasn't getting the best of light to help speed the sexing but I like it this way cus she only has two very tiny preflowers on her at the top node and should go right back to vegging with no hiccups.

Gonna take clones of her and I may top but don't know. She's well past where I like to top so that may be dead lol but I never ran a I topped plant before so prolly will keep her that way to see how she grows naturally. Def a mixed pheno as node spacing is very tight not like cookies but has some Forum traits showing so will be interesting. Only two more to sex which I just threw in so maybe another couple weeks since they getting same treatment but I'm hoping one of them are male. I need to make these cookie crosses I wanna make


----------



## elkamino (May 11, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Bro you nailed it on the money when you said my SinMints #1 would be female. Checked her this morning as I have been checking her for past two weeks since I posted the pic of what looked like male preflowers but wasn't at all. Took a long while to sex as I didn't have her completely under the flower tent lights well I didn't have the other two on only have the one 1000w going right now till I have enough plants to run all three so she wasn't getting the best of light to help speed the sexing but I like it this way cus she only has two very tiny preflowers on her at the top node and should go right back to vegging with no hiccups.
> 
> Gonna take clones of her and I may top but don't know. She's well past where I like to top so that may be dead lol but I never ran a I topped plant before so prolly will keep her that way to see how she grows naturally. Def a mixed pheno as node spacing is very tight not like cookies but has some Forum traits showing so will be interesting. Only two more to sex which I just threw in so maybe another couple weeks since they getting same treatment but I'm hoping one of them are male. I need to make these cookie crosses I wanna make


if its too late to top you can always LST


----------



## akhiymjames (May 11, 2016)

elkamino said:


> if its too late to top you can always LST


Yea I've done that with her already lol. She's got a nice big supercrop knuckle in the middle of her and I'll tie her back down to encourage the side branching to grow up more


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 11, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Bro you nailed it on the money when you said my SinMints #1 would be female. Checked her this morning as I have been checking her for past two weeks since I posted the pic of what looked like male preflowers but wasn't at all. Took a long while to sex as I didn't have her completely under the flower tent lights well I didn't have the other two on only have the one 1000w going right now till I have enough plants to run all three so she wasn't getting the best of light to help speed the sexing but I like it this way cus she only has two very tiny preflowers on her at the top node and should go right back to vegging with no hiccups.
> 
> Gonna take clones of her and I may top but don't know. She's well past where I like to top so that may be dead lol but I never ran a I topped plant before so prolly will keep her that way to see how she grows naturally. Def a mixed pheno as node spacing is very tight not like cookies but has some Forum traits showing so will be interesting. Only two more to sex which I just threw in so maybe another couple weeks since they getting same treatment but I'm hoping one of them are male. I need to make these cookie crosses I wanna make


Sick dude, that's awesome news!!! Woo hoo


----------



## akhiymjames (May 11, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sick dude, that's awesome news!!! Woo hoo


Got an awesome care package from my bro too. 8 great crosses I know I will love for sure. Sin City crosses and some amazing Blueberry crosses. Appreciate the love bro truly and can't wait to dig into them. Tell me about what's in #1 and #2 again


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 11, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Got an awesome care package from my bro too. 8 great crosses I know I will love for sure. Sin City crosses and some amazing Blueberry crosses. Appreciate the love bro truly and can't wait to dig into them. Tell me about what's in #1 and #2 again
> 
> View attachment 3679136


Oh awesome bro, so glad they arrived in one piece! I'm sure you'll enjoy growing them out hey  
Number 1 was cookie dom Plat D x sinmints or BLP (I would say sinmints as it was closest to where i hit the sinmint pollen) and number 2 is the blue power dom Plat d x to sinmints or BLP (same deal as above). The number 2 plat d is the one I'm growing now as is the sinmint. Pics in my thread bro


----------



## akhiymjames (May 11, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Oh awesome bro, so glad they arrived in one piece! I'm sure you'll enjoy growing them out hey
> Number 1 was cookie dom Plat D x sinmints or BLP (I would say sinmints as it was closest to where i hit the sinmint pollen) and number 2 is the blue power dom Plat d x to sinmints or BLP (same deal as above). The number 2 plat d is the one I'm growing now as is the sinmint. Pics in my thread bro


Ahhh ok the Forum dom threw me off a bit lol. I got it now so I'll be good. I'm gonna go check ya thread out now. Should've been let me know you had one. Slacking bro lol but really appreciate will be great to grow I'm really more excited about the Blueberry crosses I know how much you love the Blueberry so those are high up for me more than the Sin City crosses


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 11, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Ahhh ok the Forum dom threw me off a bit lol. I got it now so I'll be good. I'm gonna go check ya thread out now. Should've been let me know you had one. Slacking bro lol but really appreciate will be great to grow I'm really more excited about the Blueberry crosses I know how much you love the Blueberry so those are high up for me more than the Sin City crosses


Yeah sorry bro, got mixed up with which cookies is in Plat d lol. Sorry for the confusion  
Oh awesome man, those blueberry crosses have kept me well medicated for a while now, the blue shark is one frosty lady and gives you a fair whack! The flavour of the blue shiva is unreal and the blue skunk is stinky but gets you extremely high!! 
Sorry about the thread bro, should've tagged you in it!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 11, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Bro you nailed it on the money when you said my SinMints #1 would be female. Checked her this morning as I have been checking her for past two weeks since I posted the pic of what looked like male preflowers but wasn't at all. Took a long while to sex as I didn't have her completely under the flower tent lights well I didn't have the other two on only have the one 1000w going right now till I have enough plants to run all three so she wasn't getting the best of light to help speed the sexing but I like it this way cus she only has two very tiny preflowers on her at the top node and should go right back to vegging with no hiccups.
> 
> Gonna take clones of her and I may top but don't know. She's well past where I like to top so that may be dead lol but I never ran a I topped plant before so prolly will keep her that way to see how she grows naturally. Def a mixed pheno as node spacing is very tight not like cookies but has some Forum traits showing so will be interesting. Only two more to sex which I just threw in so maybe another couple weeks since they getting same treatment but I'm hoping one of them are male. I need to make these cookie crosses I wanna make


That is awesome bro. The 2 Aloha Grape Stomper girls which were both late showing for me have been topped once and they are back to around probably 3 ft and where the rest have started full on flowering these 2 still have pre flowers  and still growing. Bunch of new pics on my thread of my garden.


----------



## sky rocket (May 12, 2016)

Man all those blueberry crosses look great. You have me wanting to pop my dinafem blue kush seeds (blueberry x kush).


----------



## akhiymjames (May 12, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Man all those blueberry crosses look great. You have me wanting to pop my dinafem blue kush seeds (blueberry x kush).


I've seen all of them grown by another member here too and I know they're fire so I'm glad to have them. I'm sure that's why he threw those in there  I can't wait to pop them


----------



## Mineralz (May 12, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I've seen all of them grown by another member here too and I know they're fire so I'm glad to have them. I'm sure that's why he threw those in there  I can't wait to pop them


That makes at least a few of us  Can't wait until my flower tent gets done. I have a whole 3x3 full of BB gear vegging now I cant wait to flower then I can finally get to all this fire from Mo/Skunk. Very blessed by this awesome RIU community


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 12, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Man all those blueberry crosses look great. You have me wanting to pop my dinafem blue kush seeds (blueberry x kush).


Those crosses are easy enough to acquire, if you so wish


----------



## akhiymjames (May 13, 2016)

Ok a few people have been asking me how I clone so did a quick lil write up. Nothing special whatsoever very low tech copied from Subcool. 

Here's what I clone in a small Rubbermaid bin with lid
 
 

Use rapid rooters to root the clones in. They work very good with this tech
 

I cut each rapid rooter in half so I get two cuts per plug. Works very well for me and I get two clones per plug instead of one
 

I take my cuts and stick them in the rapid rooter. I don't give them a presoak it's much easier for the clone to go in the rooter when it's kinda dry out the bag. They are somewhat moist when bought so that enough to put the clones right in. No rooting hormones 

Once clones are in the plugs I set them on the the lid and spray the plugs and the lid with non ph'd tap water. Spray the plug just enough to wet it and not soak it completely. If too wet squeeze excess water out of plug. I make sure the lid/tray is sprayed with enough water to fill up the sides of the lid and in between the spaces of the plugs on the lid. This gives them all the water they need to root. Spray lid with water every time there is no more and I mist the cuts a lil too. 
 
From left to right 
Sfv OG, Cherry Pie/Plat D, GG#4/Plat D, Blue Lime Pie and Blue Dream
 
Spray a lil water inside the container/dome and that's it. Should have roots within two weeks. Sfv OG is the slowest so should take another week or two after all others have rooted. Need patience with her. That's it very low tech and easy. I also use cups of water too. Stick nice long cuts in a cup of water that's in a low light level spot in seed/clone cab change water every few days and roots show 2-3 weeks too. Sfv OG is only one I haven't got to root in water. There it is for anyone who wanted to know how I clone


----------



## Cornfed Dread (May 13, 2016)

Nice an simple method . KISS. keep it super simple. Bless


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 13, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Ok a few people have been asking me how I clone so did a quick lil write up. Nothing special whatsoever very low tech copied from Subcool.
> 
> Here's what I clone in a small Rubbermaid bin with lid
> View attachment 3680283
> ...


Nice work bro, cheers for the write up


----------



## akhiymjames (May 14, 2016)

Great news to report we will have Sin Mint Cookie f2s yay!!! So happy I can keep this cultivar around and work it. It's really a great cross and I saw on IG where Sin posted they have SinMints in the oven so should be sometime summer for SinMint Cookie drop. They need to work the line themselves and I hope they are.

Anyways here's some pics of the SinMint Cookie male and SinMint Cookie #1 female. Have one more that's still sexing and it's very Forum very lanky but I think it's a female. The #1 female is a mixed pheno that is gonna stack well great node spacing strong stems so I hope this last one is female to have some variety in phenos when furthering it. If it's not I'll use both males on the #1 female. 

SinMint #1 female 
 
 
 

SinMint male


----------



## akhiymjames (May 14, 2016)

Got a Grateful Breath male too from the only seed that popped. Like the look of him even tho he's not near to showing his beauty. Gonna keep him and do some stuff plus I owe bro @Joedank a make from this cross so he stays 

Grateful Breath male


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 14, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Got a Grateful Breath male too from the only seed that popped. Like the look of him even tho he's not near to showing his beauty. Gonna keep him and do some stuff plus I owe bro @Joedank a make from this cross so he stays
> 
> Grateful Breath male
> View attachment 3681765 View attachment 3681766 View attachment 3681768


Oh man, I'd happily test anything made with grateful breath


----------



## greencropper (May 14, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Oh man, I'd happily test anything made with grateful breath


gaggin the let that GB pollen fly too bro!


----------



## Joedank (May 14, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Got a Grateful Breath male too from the only seed that popped. Like the look of him even tho he's not near to showing his beauty. Gonna keep him and do some stuff plus I owe bro @Joedank a make from this cross so he stays
> 
> Grateful Breath male
> View attachment 3681765 View attachment 3681766 View attachment 3681768


boo wish you got a ogkb female leaner  
but now that you got that ... lemme see if i can get the ogkb and see how fucked up a bx would be ... an hit the ghost too yum ....thanks for thinking of me


----------



## Sire Killem All (May 15, 2016)

Don't know if it Counts, But Cleveland got its first Champion/ship today by way of stipe miocic. Don't know if you watch UFC, lol


----------



## akhiymjames (May 15, 2016)

Joedank said:


> boo wish you got a ogkb female leaner
> but now that you got that ... lemme see if i can get the ogkb and see how fucked up a bx would be ... an hit the ghost too yum ....thanks for thinking of me


 it's not OGKB dom but you can see it in there. From all the beans I've popped of it nothing has come out super OGKB dom. I do know once f2 tho they def show some very OGKB dom phenos. OGKB is gonna make its way to me very soon. Have to get a list of the beans I have for a person that wants to swap. We will see but oh of course bro. You look out for me so I gotta look out for me bro for sure  I'll keep you posted on this male when he's clones for ya and the OGKB.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 15, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Oh man, I'd happily test anything made with grateful breath





greencropper said:


> gaggin the let that GB pollen fly too bro!


Yea seem like the Grateful Breath puts out some quality offspring. Hell people are going crazy for Thug Pug so I know it's quality in them the lady I ran was awesome. I wasn't even gonna touch these seeds cus they need to be babied to get them to germ and I don't wanna lose anymore than what I have already so they won't get touched anymore till I can watch over them. Plus I need to get some sandpaper so I can scuff them but will have some beans for ya Eastcoast when they are done.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 15, 2016)

So


akhiymjames said:


> Yea seem like the Grateful Breath puts out some quality offspring. Hell people are going crazy for Thug Pug so I know it's quality in them the lady I ran was awesome. I wasn't even gonna touch these seeds cus they need to be babied to get them to germ and I don't wanna lose anymore than what I have already so they won't get touched anymore till I can watch over them. Plus I need to get some sandpaper so I can scuff them but will have some beans for ya Eastcoast when they are done.


Sounds good brother  look forward to seeing what you decide to do!


----------



## akhiymjames (May 15, 2016)

Here's a few shots of the veg tent. Most will be coming out and going into the flower tent soon as I get a new 1000w ballast. Everything is doing well and can't wait for this next run. It will have Plushberry, Platinum Delights, Blue Lime Pie, SinMint Cookies, Blue Dream, two GG#4, Sfv OG, Cherry Pie. Medical Glue might get thrown in there with those too. 

Blue Lime Pie
 

Blue Dream
 

GG#4
 

Cherry Pie top far left, Platinum Delights top middle, Plushberry bottom left and Sfv OG bottom middle. GG#4 far right


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 15, 2016)

Looking healthy as always bro!! I'm really looking forward to flowering, so many good strains in that list


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 15, 2016)

I just ran into the House and Garden rep at my local hydro shop and he gave me a big container of great white mycos to try out! The guy was a dead set legend, turns out I know his sister from uni lol. That trip just saved me $70 and I met a rad dude at the same time...life is good


----------



## akhiymjames (May 16, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I just ran into the House and Garden rep at my local hydro shop and he gave me a big container of great white mycos to try out! The guy was a dead set legend, turns out I know his sister from uni lol. That trip just saved me $70 and I met a rad dude at the same time...life is good


Lucky bro that shit is expensive lol I wish somebody would give me some lol small world ain't it


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 16, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Lucky bro that shit is expensive lol I wish somebody would give me some lol small world ain't it


I know bro, I was looking at it in the shop and talking to my mate about a cheaper product and the rep walked in. As we got talking he's like, I'll give you some to try and I promise you won't look back...he then handed me a massive tub lol. Very small world hey


----------



## akhiymjames (May 18, 2016)

Forgot to say that the only Truepower OG to survive the dog lol is a female. Def got OG traits but Blue Power is def there. Very thick strong branching and big fat fans. She got topped by accident trying to train her lol couldn't clone top was to short and too thick. She's gonna get a transplant and veg more. Transplanting a few plants when I get home today much needed been so busy. Here's what get transplanted

2 Sfv OG
2 Cherry Pie
GG#4
Plushberry
SinMint Cookies #1
Truepower OG
6 Medical Glue
ScoutBreath
Lucky Charms f2

Soon as veg tent plants are in flower tent gonna pop more seeds. Don't know yet but I'll see what I may run.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 18, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Forgot to say that the only Truepower OG to survive the dog lol is a female. Def got OG traits but Blue Power is def there. Very thick strong branching and big fat fans. She got topped by accident trying to train her lol couldn't clone top was to short and too thick. She's gonna get a transplant and veg more. Transplanting a few plants when I get home today much needed been so busy. Here's what get transplanted
> 
> 2 Sfv OG
> 2 Cherry Pie
> ...


Shit yeah bro, that's an awesome line up! Can't wait to see these girls in full flight! Glad you got a girl truepower og too


----------



## akhiymjames (May 19, 2016)

Grapestomper OG seedlings getting older everyday. Def looks like two phenos


----------



## akhiymjames (May 19, 2016)

Also found out my only Banana Puff f2 is female  man does she reek. Smells like green bananas with an incense funk. Very frosty fans too for a veg plant. She ain't looking the best I'm sure it's cus of being in solo cup lol but she getting a fresh 1gal pot. I through a few plants in solos in flower tent to sex so didn't have to waste resources on lots of males. Soon as I see first pistil I immediately put back in veg room. Doesn't miss a beat but have to check everyday. So glad the garden is really coming into place now. Can't wait to get the chucker tent rolling with the SinMint Cookies f2 and crosses.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 19, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Also found out my only Banana Puff f2 is female  man does she reek. Smells like green bananas with an incense funk. Very frosty fans too for a veg plant. She ain't looking the best I'm sure it's cus of being in solo cup lol but she getting a fresh 1gal pot. I through a few plants in solos in flower tent to sex so didn't have to waste resources on lots of males. Soon as I see first pistil I immediately put back in veg room. Doesn't miss a beat but have to check everyday. So glad the garden is really coming into place now. Can't wait to get the chucker tent rolling with the SinMint Cookies f2 and crosses.


Good shit bro, looking forward to seeing the grapestomper og in your tent! The banana puff sounds great too! I'm sure you'll get some dank out of those f2's as well


----------



## akhiymjames (May 20, 2016)

More shots of Cherry Pie and Sfv OG. Been letting them get too dry sometime and now they getting close to being not photogenic lol so gonna get some new shots up now and maybe a few on harvest day but not my best looking buds at all by they coming down next Sunday. They'll be done enough lol. Somewhere between 7-8 weeks I've lost count lol

Cherry Pie
 
 
 
 

Sfv OG


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 20, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I just ran into the House and Garden rep at my local hydro shop and he gave me a big container of great white mycos to try out! The guy was a dead set legend, turns out I know his sister from uni lol. That trip just saved me $70 and I met a rad dude at the same time...life is good


Also just got some of that stuff bro its unreal you will love it added it to the res two days ago 

Also @akhiymjames killing it as always brother can't wait to watch the new run with the dream in the line up again


----------



## akhiymjames (May 20, 2016)

DirtyNerd said:


> Also just got some of that stuff bro its unreal you will love it added it to the res two days ago
> 
> Also @akhiymjames killing it as always brother can't wait to watch the new run with the dream in the line up again


Yea they have liquid Great White too but I'm gonna get some so I can water in every time I water. 

Appreciate the love bro so glad to be back at it again. The Blue Dream is the real deal this time now HSO s1 even tho that was good nothing like the real thang. It'll be flipped after next weekend. I'll harvest and clean tent and then they'll be in there


----------



## Fatbard (May 20, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Ok a few people have been asking me how I clone so did a quick lil write up. Nothing special whatsoever very low tech copied from Subcool.
> 
> Here's what I clone in a small Rubbermaid bin with lid
> View attachment 3680283
> ...


Thanks a bunch for the pics along with your technique. It really helps. I'm a newbie to cloning, and my first time out I tried rockwool without success (it would go from damp to completely dry unpredictably). I'm using the rooting plugs you pictured for some seedlings now (Blueberry and Dutch Passion Brainstorm), and they're happy. I'll try this next time I want to try cloning.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 20, 2016)

Fatbard said:


> Thanks a bunch for the pics along with your technique. It really helps. I'm a newbie to cloning, and my first time out I tried rockwool without success (it would go from damp to completely dry unpredictably). I'm using the rooting plugs you pictured for some seedlings now (Blueberry and Dutch Passion Brainstorm), and they're happy. I'll try this next time I want to try cloning.


Glad I can help someone with this easy tech. It's basically Subcool cloning method I copied from here. Everything for me has to be easy can't be complicated. Don't have the time I would love to really put into growing but I love it so much I do what works for me. Hope this works stop in anytime if need help with anything. Will do my best to help


----------



## Mineralz (May 20, 2016)

@akhiymjames Gratz on the Banana Puff homie! My @bigworm6969 Blue Kimbo popped female yesterday so I was pretty stoked about that. Pollen collection coming up and with all my genetics Ima be chucking a bit. Really looking forward to the Sinmints runs. I cant wait to pop some of those. All those blueberry crosses a friend of ours blessed me with as well! 

@Fatbard Depending on the time frames and space I have to work with I just cut my clones like normal from the mother and drop them into a solo cup 1/2 full of water. Thats it....I also have a 10-site bubble cloner that will speed things up by a week or so, but if you're in no hurry you should try the solo cups. I don't use cloning gel and all 10 clones I took from my flower run atm will have roots. They've already started growing again  KISS--->Keep It Super Simple


----------



## akhiymjames (May 20, 2016)

Mineralz said:


> @akhiymjames Gratz on the Banana Puff homie! My @bigworm6969 Blue Kimbo popped female yesterday so I was pretty stoked about that. Pollen collection coming up and with all my genetics Ima be chucking a bit. Really looking forward to the Sinmints runs. I cant wait to pop some of those. All those blueberry crosses a friend of ours blessed me with as well!
> 
> @Fatbard Depending on the time frames and space I have to work with I just cut my clones like normal from the mother and drop them into a solo cup 1/2 full of water. Thats it....I also have a 10-site bubble cloner that will speed things up by a week or so, but if you're in no hurry you should try the solo cups. I don't use cloning gel and all 10 clones I took from my flower run atm will have roots. They've already started growing again  KISS--->Keep It Super Simple


If you can bro make SinMints tour next run you will thank me for it. Straight flame which is why I'm working it for myself. Cookie crosses coming up with two cookie males. One SinMint one Grateful Breath. 

I do plenty water cup cloning too. Like it better than anything else cus of the ease and can let them root for months like that. KISS is my motto fareal!!!


----------



## skunkwreck (May 20, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> If you can bro make SinMints tour next run you will thank me for it. Straight flame which is why I'm working it for myself. Cookie crosses coming up with two cookie males. One SinMint one Grateful Breath.
> 
> I do plenty water cup cloning too. Like it better than anything else cus of the ease and can let them root for months like that. KISS is my motto fareal!!!


You just got that touch homie


----------



## greencropper (May 20, 2016)

lookin real tasty james!


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 20, 2016)

Keep it simple stupid - no offense . That and no expectations....Those are 2 things I always try to follow


----------



## skunkwreck (May 20, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> More shots of Cherry Pie and Sfv OG. Been letting them get too dry sometime and now they getting close to being not photogenic lol so gonna get some new shots up now and maybe a few on harvest day but not my best looking buds at all by they coming down next Sunday. They'll be done enough lol. Somewhere between 7-8 weeks I've lost count lol
> 
> Cherry Pie
> View attachment 3686384
> ...


You gonna have to let me taste that OG bro lol


----------



## akhiymjames (May 21, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> You gonna have to let me taste that OG bro lol


Fasho bro you already know anytime


----------



## skunkwreck (May 21, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Fasho bro you already know anytime


The main reason is because I know it's a legit cut....grown by a legit grower so I wanna smoke some and know that it's the real deal comparing it to what I've smoked before and told was OG sfv . Ya feel me bro ?


----------



## akhiymjames (May 21, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> The main reason is because I know it's a legit cut....grown by a legit grower so I wanna smoke some and know that it's the real deal comparing it to what I've smoked before and told was OG sfv . Ya feel me bro ?


I feel you bro. It's def legit not the best run by my standards but still flame none the less. We will get up once it's all dried up and cured a lil


----------



## skunkwreck (May 21, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I feel you bro. It's def legit not the best run by my standards but still flame none the less. We will get up once it's all dried up and cured a lil


Hey when's the HTG auction happen or did I miss it ?


----------



## akhiymjames (May 21, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Ok a few people have been asking me how I clone so did a quick lil write up. Nothing special whatsoever very low tech copied from Subcool.
> 
> Here's what I clone in a small Rubbermaid bin with lid
> View attachment 3680283
> ...


Man this tech is so easy for me. I just had to report I got roots on two different cuts already. Checked last night and the crazy thing about it is that it's my two Sin City keepers Platinum Delights and Blue Lime Pie. It must be a Blue Power trait that makes them root so fast. I usually would have GG4 rooted by this time but she's a lil slow but she will be next and Blue Dream and others. Some of these will be given away others will start up a run for later.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 21, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Hey when's the HTG auction happen or did I miss it ?


We missed it bro. Was a couple weeks ago


----------



## elkamino (May 21, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Man this tech is so easy for me. I just had to report I got roots on two different cuts already. Checked last night and the crazy thing about it is that it's my two Sin City keepers Platinum Delights and Blue Lime Pie. It must be a Blue Power trait that makes them root so fast. I usually would have GG4 rooted by this time but she's a lil slow but she will be next and Blue Dream and others. Some of these will be given away others will start up a run for later.
> 
> View attachment 3687488 View attachment 3687489


You wait til there's more roots or go straight to soil when you see white roots? And into your super soil or something else?

Thanks.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 21, 2016)

elkamino said:


> You wait til there's more roots or go straight to soil when you see white roots? And into your super soil or something else?
> 
> Thanks.


All depends if I need them to get started ASAP if I do I'll plant soon as I see a few roots but if not I'll wait but usually plant. I always go into base soil. No supersoil till they get transplanted into final pot


----------



## akhiymjames (May 23, 2016)

Well GG4 rooted the next day so I was right about that lol but one suprised the hell outta me and that was Sfv OG. Had one already rooted couldn't believe it after the trouble it gave me but glad to see it roots well when the cuts are super healthy and conditions are right. Ones that are rooted will go in solo cups and make room for a couple more cuts that need to be rooted. 

Didn't get to flip the plants ready for flower last night. Cut grass yesterday and was tired as hell lol. Plants going in today after work and net going up for support. Two GG4, Blue Dream, Cherry Pie, Platinum Delights and Blue Lime Pie. Was gonna flip Sfv OG and Plushberry but save those for flip in a month. Last pics of them in veg will be up soon then I'll get pics once they in flower tent.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 23, 2016)

Took clones for the chucking project too. Oh last SinMint a Cookies is female too yahoo lol so will have two different females to make f2s. I won't separate the beans either so the variety will be in them. One female is Forum dominate and the other is mixed pheno. SinMint #2 getting transplant today along with some others. 

Clones took for chucking project is Platinum Delights, SinMint #1, GG4, Blue Lime Pie, Cherry Pie, Sfv OG and Blue Dream. Once rooted they will veg in 1gal for a week or two then flip. SinMint male getting transplant too and clones off him. It's under way and once these are made will get some going to see what's in them befor they passed out. Don't want anyone getting hermie prone stuff


----------



## skunkwreck (May 23, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Took clones for the chucking project too. Oh last SinMint a Cookies is female too yahoo lol so will have two different females to make f2s. I won't separate the beans either so the variety will be in them. One female is Forum dominate and the other is mixed pheno. SinMint #2 getting transplant today along with some others.
> 
> Clones took for chucking project is Platinum Delights, SinMint #1, GG4, Blue Lime Pie, Cherry Pie, Sfv OG and Blue Dream. Once rooted they will veg in 1gal for a week or two then flip. SinMint male getting transplant too and clones off him. It's under way and once these are made will get some going to see what's in them befor they passed out. Don't want anyone getting hermie prone stuff


Shoot me a text...lost my contacts


----------



## akhiymjames (May 24, 2016)

Here's the lineup that will get vegged foranother 3-4 weeks and then flipped. All been transplanted to 3gal pot with supersoil in the bottom half to feed for rest of veg and flower. May have some smaller ones that will go in this round to just to see what's up with them really. Will see how they are after transplant when this time comes around. 

Sfv OG 
 
Plushberry
 
SinMint Cookies #1
 
Truepower OG


----------



## akhiymjames (May 25, 2016)

Day 1 flip of next run. Two GG4, Cherry Pie, Blue Dream, Blue Lime Pie and Platinum Delights. Gonna be a nice run looking forward to having GG4 and Plat D nugs again.


----------



## skunkwreck (May 25, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Day 1 flip of next run. Two GG4, Cherry Pie, Blue Dream, Blue Lime Pie and Platinum Delights. Gonna be a nice run looking forward to having GG4 and Plat D nugs again.
> 
> View attachment 3690909 View attachment 3690911


Awesome bro...set up for nice run as always .


----------



## akhiymjames (May 25, 2016)

Days away from harvest on two stinky beautiful ladies. 

Sfv OG
 
 

Cherry Pie


----------



## skunkwreck (May 25, 2016)

As of right now the Cherry Pie is the loudest plant in my garden...straight funk just from touching the fan leaves.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 25, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> As of right now the Cherry Pie is the loudest plant in my garden...straight funk just from touching the fan leaves.


Yea it's a stinky one in veg and in flower too. Your gonna love her nice chunky dense sweet funky buds. Gotta get OG and GG4 you.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 25, 2016)

Sorry bro, damn notifications aren't working so apologies for not posting!! 
The cherrie pie and sfv og look dank man, should be some straight fire smoke  
Great work on getting the chucking project going too, I'm sure it will work out awesome for you!! Look forward to seeing what you get out of them!!


----------



## akhiymjames (May 27, 2016)

Ok I got 5 of the SourDubb s1s soaking now. I want y'all suggestion of which one I should pop and only one I'm doing 5 of these but they're my accidental crosses made last year. Pretty sure it's Silverback Jack male

Platinum Delights x SBJ
Chernobyl x SBJ
Hashplant 3 x SBJ
SBJ f2

What y'all think of those four???


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Ok I got 5 of the SourDubb s1s soaking now. I want y'all suggestion of which one I should pop and only one I'm doing 5 of these but they're my accidental crosses made last year. Pretty sure it's Silverback Jack male
> 
> Platinum Delights x SBJ
> Chernobyl x SBJ
> ...


Platy D or chernobyl are my picks bro


----------



## skunkwreck (May 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Ok I got 5 of the SourDubb s1s soaking now. I want y'all suggestion of which one I should pop and only one I'm doing 5 of these but they're my accidental crosses made last year. Pretty sure it's Silverback Jack male
> 
> Platinum Delights x SBJ
> Chernobyl x SBJ
> ...


You know in going with the PD lol


----------



## Mineralz (May 27, 2016)

I'm with mo and skunk. I'd say the Platty D or the Chernobyl brutha. All those sound pretty killer though. Should be plenty potent


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 27, 2016)

Chernobyl or Plat D


----------



## akhiymjames (May 27, 2016)

Well sounds like it's a Plat D v Chernobyl battle lol I think I'll go Plat D just cus its from my baby


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 27, 2016)

DOOOOOO EEEEEET


----------



## skunkwreck (May 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Well sounds like it's a Plat D v Chernobyl battle lol I think I'll go Plat D just cus its from my baby


I love the way you think


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 2, 2016)

Ok here's a lol update in the flower tent. Everything is doing just fine after a week in flower. Stretch mode and still weaving branches through the net. This is gonna be one of the better runs I have for sure. Drinking like fishes and looking great. Can't wait to see some lovely buds poking through the net 

GG4

Cherry Pie
 
Platinum Delights
 
Blue Dream
 
Blue Lime Pie


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 2, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> View attachment 3698180 Ok here's a lol update in the flower tent. Everything is doing just fine after a week in flower. Stretch mode and still weaving branches through the net. This is gonna be one of the better runs I have for sure. Drinking like fishes and looking great. Can't wait to see some lovely buds poking through the net
> 
> GG4
> View attachment 3698180
> ...


Awesome line up bro .


----------



## podfather20 (Jun 3, 2016)

Looking good bro

Sent from my Z793C using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 3, 2016)

Mmmmm yummy! Looking perfect as always brother


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 5, 2016)

Akjames are you still running the hso bluedream in your garden?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 5, 2016)

Its in the lineup above.....


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 5, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Akjames are you still running the hso bluedream in your garden?





Vnsmkr said:


> Its in the lineup above.....


No I'm not running the HSO Blue Dream. That was been lost over a year ago I'm running the real deal Santa Cruz Blue Dream. It's gonna be fire for sure. I still would've like to had the pheno I had it smelled like blueberry syrup.


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 5, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> No I'm not running the HSO Blue Dream. That was been lost over a year ago I'm running the real deal Santa Cruz Blue Dream. It's gonna be fire for sure. I still would've like to had the pheno I had it smelled like blueberry syrup.


Must be nice to have access to that cut. Keep us posted on that Santa Cruz cut.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 6, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Here's a few shots of the veg tent. Most will be coming out and going into the flower tent soon as I get a new 1000w ballast. Everything is doing well and can't wait for this next run. It will have Plushberry, Platinum Delights, Blue Lime Pie, SinMint Cookies, Blue Dream, two GG#4, Sfv OG, Cherry Pie. Medical Glue might get thrown in there with those too.
> 
> Blue Lime Pie
> View attachment 3682299
> ...


Got some flame in the tent brah


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 16, 2016)

Flower tent finally got something going to show worth while. Couple days into 3 weeks. Things looking great and can't wait for this run to finish. 

GG4


----------



## dlftmyers (Jun 16, 2016)

Looks dank man.


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 16, 2016)

Killing it as always bro


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 16, 2016)

Here's the Blue Dream stacking nicely and getting frosty. I know this one gets a lot of flack for being so commercial but I love Blue Dream. This one can eat next run will have a a real hot soil mix for flower.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 16, 2016)

Kill'in it bro happy n healthy


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 16, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Kill'in it bro happy n healthy


Much love bro this is gonna be one of my better runs for sure. Trying to get the GG4 just right. Hoping I have enough in the soil but if I don't I'll hit whatever to keep it through. Prolly will be GG4 and Blue Dream. I know Blue Lime Pie, Cherry Pie and Platinum Delights will make it just fine


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 17, 2016)

I'm so ready for PD and the CP to be done...my mouth is watering lmao


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 18, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I'm so ready for PD and the CP to be done...my mouth is watering lmao


Lol I feel you bro your gonna love those two. That Cherry Pie is something fareal how she looking?


----------



## HydroRed (Jun 18, 2016)

Looking good bro! I'll be taking pointers for my next run.


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 19, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Lol I feel you bro your gonna love those two. That Cherry Pie is something fareal how she looking?


Kinda like this bro.....


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 19, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Kinda like this bro.....View attachment 3711724 View attachment 3711725


Awesome shit bro. Your run is really killing it and showing your skills. My run didn't come close to that. Bravo bro


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 19, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Awesome shit bro. Your run is really killing it and showing your skills. My run didn't come close to that. Bravo bro


No skills bro just damn good genetics but I thank you for the love and the cut


----------



## Beemo (Jun 21, 2016)

congrats to the CAVS





LMAO. got to use this on my opponent next time on the court...
https://vine.co/v/5Bu3duZ9UWE


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 21, 2016)

Beemo said:


> congrats to the CAVS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man you are like my brother from another mother lol fareal tho. Loving this and of course Weezy is my favorite. This was a great pick me up cus I'm having a really shitty day


----------



## Beemo (Jun 21, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Man you are like my brother from another mother lol fareal tho. Loving this and of course Weezy is my favorite. This was a great pick me up cus I'm having a really shitty day


yes sir... been smokin to lil tunechi shit since loud pipes...
hope the second half of ur the day goes better for ya bruh


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 21, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> View attachment 3698180 Ok here's a lol update in the flower tent. Everything is doing just fine after a week in flower. Stretch mode and still weaving branches through the net. This is gonna be one of the better runs I have for sure. Drinking like fishes and looking great. Can't wait to see some lovely buds poking through the net
> 
> GG4
> View attachment 3698180
> ...


Sativa blue dream is looking good. I just have to settle on germinating my hso blue dream. Trying to find a sativa pheno blue dream.


----------



## SupaM (Jun 21, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Man you are like my brother from another mother lol fareal tho. Loving this and of course Weezy is my favorite. This was a great pick me up cus I'm having a really shitty day


What up, Broseph! Hope all is well. ATB!


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 27, 2016)

@akhiymjames Just droppin in to say whats up and see if you had any new pics of the latest GG#4 run.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 27, 2016)

Don't know if you saw any of my posts bro but I had to chop that run because of so much going on at my house. Restoration in bathroom had owner, insurance agent and several maintenance men out here. Sorry I don't have any updated pics for you believe me I'm hurt to the core but I thought I would be back up by now just waiting on one more visit to finish this shit up and then I'll be back rolling.


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn... I didnt know man. Sorry bout that if I opened any "fresh wounds". Resilience my friend, and you possess it!


----------



## blackforest (Jul 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Don't know if you saw any of my posts bro but I had to chop that run because of so much going on at my house. Restoration in bathroom had owner, insurance agent and several maintenance men out here. Sorry I don't have any updated pics for you believe me I'm hurt to the core but I thought I would be back up by now just waiting on one more visit to finish this shit up and then I'll be back rolling.


Been there @akhiymjames . Recently had to do a hydro hide w/ my sinmints about 2 weeks into veg for an appraisal and they were not small. Long story short, you can put the roots in a thick trash bag with some of the res water in there and they can survive in the back of an SUV for a few hours. (that sucked). Doing a David Copperfield on the room and the 3 tents is a different story. I'm sure you'll come back stronger than ever. Perseverance my friend!


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 7, 2017)

Been a very good minute since I posted in here. So much going on now just a preview of what I got going now. 

Pisces Genetics Valley Dawg(Sfv OG x 91 Chem skva) fem. Sfv OG hit with 91 pollen shit is . Lemon pine OG gas with tennis ball funk and putrid stank. Keeper....this was 54 days in on Monday


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 7, 2017)

Cannatonic cut high cbd getting ready to be flowered. Gonna make some nice meds for a sick friend with MS. Awesome cherry terps and nice and vigorous. Have tried oil and caps from this and it’s good stuff can’t wait to have it for my back and sleep 

Before I took some cuts and defoil
 
After cuts and defoil


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 7, 2017)

The KING is back muthafuckers and he's bought the flames with him 

Sick one brother, good to see you back hey! So many frosty girls as always


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 8, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Been a very good minute since I posted in here. So much going on now just a preview of what I got going now.
> 
> Pisces Genetics Valley Dawg(Sfv OG x 91 Chem skva) fem. Sfv OG hit with 91 pollen shit is . Lemon pine OG gas with tennis ball funk and putrid stank. Keeper....this was 54 days in on Monday
> 
> View attachment 4054385 View attachment 4054386 View attachment 4054387 View attachment 4054388


Fuck about time someone with some mad skills and flavor lights up this section. 

Consider me subbed up. Looks fire


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 8, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Fuck about time someone with some mad skills and flavor lights up this section.
> 
> Consider me subbed up. Looks fire


Appreciate the love bro and yea been a while. Def will post more things looking great


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 8, 2017)

Nice thread man!


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 8, 2017)

Traxx187 said:


> Nice thread man!


Appreciate it bro gonna be much better now. Got lots of shit going. Got Bodhi Hashplant 3, Hammerhead SourDubb s1,Bog BOGBubble, Wedding Cake, Sin City Platinum Delights my keeper and supposed Bubba Kush not sure on that till it finishes but hope it’s real deal


----------



## ILM (Dec 9, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Appreciate it bro gonna be much better now. Got lots of shit going. Got Bodhi Hashplant 3, Hammerhead SourDubb s1,Bog BOGBubble, Wedding Cake, Sin City Platinum Delights my keeper and supposed Bubba Kush not sure on that till it finishes but hope it’s real deal


Wow that's a nice line up I'm subbed up like a mf


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 9, 2017)

ILM said:


> Wow that's a nice line up I'm subbed up like a mf


Glad to have you bro. Def not a bad lineup at all and got a lot of other shit lined up for the next round of flower. Purple Punch, Ocean Grown Purple Pie, Forum GSC, Bruce Banner 3, White Tahoe Cookies, Purple Snow Bubba and two phenos of Paki Bubba Kush by CSI and In House Cookie Cube


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 9, 2017)

Glad to see ya back in action here AJ


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 9, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> Glad to see ya back in action here AJ


Hell yea!!! Glad to see all my brothers still kicking it strong. Had some setbacks back everything is all good now. Hope your well bro


----------



## ILM (Dec 10, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Glad to have you bro. Def not a bad lineup at all and got a lot of other shit lined up for the next round of flower. Purple Punch, Ocean Grown Purple Pie, Forum GSC, Bruce Banner 3, White Tahoe Cookies, Purple Snow Bubba and two phenos of Paki Bubba Kush by CSI and In House Cookie Cube


God damn bro you've been blessed with some of the nicest genetics in the game right there..that whole list is fyre


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 10, 2017)

ILM said:


> God damn bro you've been blessed with some of the nicest genetics in the game right there..that whole list is fyre


Been blessed bro. Have good friends and also have put out for stuff too but yea def some nice things. Some stuff are hunts so we will see if any are keepers but looking forward. 

Got a Dosidos x Tony Clifton male gonna be making some cookie crosses with. Only cookie moms gonna get hit with this male. Can’t wait to make these beans


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 12, 2017)

Day 62 Pisces Genetics Valley Dawg. This girl is exactly what I would expect between a cross of Sfv OG x 91 Chem skva. Lemon pine fuel tennis ball nasty chem funk. If she smokes how she looks and smells def will be a keeper. Checked trichs and still not ready but getting there gonna say 11-12 weeks


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 12, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Day 62 Pisces Genetics Valley Dawg. This girl is exactly what I would expect between a cross of Sfv OG x 91 Chem skva. Lemon pine fuel tennis ball nasty chem funk. If she smokes how she looks and smells def will be a keeper. Checked trichs and still not ready but getting there gonna say 11-12 weeks
> 
> View attachment 4056946 View attachment 4056947 View attachment 4056948 View attachment 4056949 View attachment 4056950 View attachment 4056951


Would you say she leans heavily to the SFV bro, in structure?


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 12, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Would you say she leans heavily to the SFV bro, in structure?


She def takes on some of the structure of the Sfv OG but not heavily. Very 91 Chem dominate in appearance and nug structure with the muffin top but you get more of the Sfv OG in the smell just added terps from the 91 Chem. 

I was given this one bean of this fem cross by a good friend and so lucky and glad to have found this. Smoke test will be the true test but loving everything about her so far. Will get to pop a couple Motorbreath soon and I have a cut of Uber Dawg(Chem D x 91 Chem skva) so will see what I like he best from Pisces but def recommend them for fem Chem crosses


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 12, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> She def takes on some of the structure of the Sfv OG but not heavily. Very 91 Chem dominate in appearance and nug structure with the muffin top but you get more of the Sfv OG in the smell just added terps from the 91 Chem.
> 
> I was given this one bean of this fem cross by a good friend and so lucky and glad to have found this. Smoke test will be the true test but loving everything about her so far. Will get to pop a couple Motorbreath soon and I have a cut of Uber Dawg(Chem D x 91 Chem skva) so will see what I like he best from Pisces but def recommend them for fem Chem crosses


Ah very good man, I thought the bud structure was more sfv, good to know that is more chem! Have always wanted to try a good chem, i may have to look into Pisces if I get to grow again! I hope she smokes as good as she looks bro


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 12, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ah very good man, I thought the bud structure was more sfv, good to know that is more chem! Have always wanted to try a good chem, i may have to look into Pisces if I get to grow again! I hope she smokes as good as she looks bro


It’s there for sure some nugs you see more Sfv structure most nugs you see the round muffin tops like the pollen donor 91 Chem. Yea they are great for Chem fems they made Motorbreath too gonna get to run a couple beans of that soon and I got this Uber Dawg cut that’s good so yea if you get back growing and can get some get them. Mycotek for regs I like Topdawg but can’t support him anymore don’t like his attitude or how he talks to people and he admitted to selling chucks for the prices he charge so I’m good


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 13, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> It’s there for sure some nugs you see more Sfv structure most nugs you see the round muffin tops like the pollen donor 91 Chem. Yea they are great for Chem fems they made Motorbreath too gonna get to run a couple beans of that soon and I got this Uber Dawg cut that’s good so yea if you get back growing and can get some get them. Mycotek for regs I like Topdawg but can’t support him anymore don’t like his attitude or how he talks to people and he admitted to selling chucks for the prices he charge so I’m good


Awesome info as always brother, appreciate it! 
Yeah I never really got into topdawg for some reason, glad I didnt now haha, what a douche, him and DVG can go into that pile LOL.


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 13, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Day 62 Pisces Genetics Valley Dawg. This girl is exactly what I would expect between a cross of Sfv OG x 91 Chem skva. Lemon pine fuel tennis ball nasty chem funk. If she smokes how she looks and smells def will be a keeper. Checked trichs and still not ready but getting there gonna say 11-12 weeks
> 
> View attachment 4056946 View attachment 4056947 View attachment 4056948 View attachment 4056949 View attachment 4056950 View attachment 4056951


Looking good bro happy growing.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 14, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> Looking good bro happy growing.


Appreciate the love. Hope all is well I see you killing on IG


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 15, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Glad to have you bro. Def not a bad lineup at all and got a lot of other shit lined up for the next round of flower. Purple Punch, Ocean Grown Purple Pie, Forum GSC, Bruce Banner 3, White Tahoe Cookies, Purple Snow Bubba and two phenos of Paki Bubba Kush by CSI and In House Cookie Cube


Nice line up right there for sure!!!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 15, 2017)

Useful said:


> Nice line up right there for sure!!!!


Yea it is can’t wait to see how the seed plants do. Loving how the Bubba crosses from CSI are looking. Can’t wait to harvest this Valley Dawg soon


----------



## undercovergrow (Dec 18, 2017)

@akhiymjames  you're back and killing it! nice looking girls and welcome back!


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 18, 2017)

undercovergrow said:


> @akhiymjames  you're back and killing it! nice looking girls and welcome back!


Hey wassup I was wondering if you was still around. Glad you are still around and good to be back. Got some goodies for ya holla at me


----------



## DirtyNerd (Dec 19, 2017)

Hey hey i never log in must anymore nice to see your still killing the game keep it up hope everything is good with family


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 19, 2017)

DirtyNerd said:


> Hey hey i never log in must anymore nice to see your still killing the game keep it up hope everything is good with family


Was just thinking about you bro glad to see you around. Hope you still killing the game as always. Family is good hope yours is too


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 19, 2017)

whats good mayne. Thread was def a nice read. all caught up now. Str8 killin the game with str8 fire. Peace.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 20, 2017)

CoB_nUt said:


> whats good mayne. Thread was def a nice read. all caught up now. Str8 killin the game with str8 fire. Peace.


Appreciate you coming through showing love bro. Got some good stuff coming up next things gonna be better than ever


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 20, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Appreciate you coming through showing love bro. Got some good stuff coming up next things gonna be better than ever


Looking forward to it !


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 21, 2017)

DirtyNerd said:


> Hey hey i never log in must anymore nice to see your still killing the game keep it up hope everything is good with family


Dude!! So good to see you brother! Hope all is well with you man


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 21, 2017)

10 weeks in and looks like Valley Dawg is reaching the finish line. Not seeing new pistils emerge and trichs are fully cloudy with some amber but not much. Gonna chop next Saturday she will be about 80-81 days. This was seed mom clones coming soon they are revegging now. This is a perfect example of OG and Chem. I think she will he stay around for a long while. Got some special pollen for her


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 22, 2017)

Hashplant 3 around 4 weeks in. Not the pheno I was looking for but still a nice pheno. Needs to veg where you want cus it’s no stretch with this pheno. Smell isn’t as loud as the Chem dom phenos either but will be a nice plant to smoke. I’ll come back to these a lil later to do some work with a male eventually but she’s looking good. Another 5 weeks to go


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 23, 2017)

Looking damn fire as always brother, great stuff hey


----------



## DirtyNerd (Dec 25, 2017)

Yeah family is good boys are still painful but there kids so they like to push there luck. Apart from that things are going well no longer growing anymore miss it everyday. 

Valley is looking pimp thats going to be some A grade i got given a sample the other day of black afghan and it was unreal.

Keep up the good work and ill be watching like a creep in the corner.


----------



## undercovergrow (Jan 3, 2018)

akhiymjames said:


> Hey wassup I was wondering if you was still around. Glad you are still around and good to be back. Got some goodies for ya holla at me


sweet!  yeah, going to probably get a run in before the summer gets here so I'll definitely get with you - you've got some fire growing for sure


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 31, 2018)

Here’s some shots of Valley Dawg harvest def fire smoke. Did find some beans so there was a nanner somewhere but no nuts was shown. That was a seed plant that been through hell and surprised it even made it to be flowered and harvested. Clone run under way can’t wait this man be a staple shit is so gassy fuely piney skunky chemmy


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 31, 2018)

akhiymjames said:


> Here’s some shots of Valley Dawg harvest def fire smoke. Did find some beans so there was a nanner somewhere but no nuts was shown. That was a seed plant that been through hell and surprised it even made it to be flowered and harvested. Clone run under way can’t wait this man be a staple shit is so gassy fuely piney skunky chemmy
> 
> View attachment 4082076 View attachment 4082077 View attachment 4082078 View attachment 4082079 View attachment 4082080 View attachment 4082081


She looks real fuckin dank brother, nice one


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 17, 2018)

Valley Dawg bud shots. Only ones I was able to get before it was inhaled like Pinocchio in the movie


----------



## medicman69 (Feb 17, 2018)

Looks delish man.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 20, 2018)

Some pics of the the Hashplant 3 before harvest. Already posted these over in the Bodhi thread but here they are again for the people who only follow my stuff here. Great pheno def gonna run again. Super super greasy way more greasy than GG4 smell not as loud very hashy earthy smell but there’s chem in there too but would like to find a pheno with more nose but the exact same structure and growth. Grows very well and no stretch and nice yield too. Def found this pheno in the test run on these but I want the Chem dom pheno but will run this for a while till I hunt the HP3 beans again. Great cross by Bodhi will look for a male in these too


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 20, 2018)

SWEET!!! Yeah brother, ya need to look for a male fer sure and do your thing.


----------



## medicman69 (Mar 20, 2018)

Have you run any Greenpoint strains?


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 20, 2018)

medicman69 said:


> Have you run any Greenpoint strains?


ONYCD x Polar Bear OG. Straight flame trying to get back to those soon. Got a Topdawg ONYCD x 2OGs I wanna see which is better but the Greenpoint was fire. Have come Cookies n Chem from the first drop to hunt too


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 20, 2018)

Useful said:


> SWEET!!! Yeah brother, ya need to look for a male fer sure and do your thing.


I def got some things in the works. Starting with a cookie male Dosidos x Tony Clifton then gonna work on my ECSD project. Will have some beans for you brother


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 20, 2018)

Platinum Delights(Platinum GSC x Blue Power) this is my baby love her so much yield is low but she’s all quality. Can’t get enough of her tho she will get hit with some pollen too see if we can beef her up


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 21, 2018)

akhiymjames said:


> Some pics of the the Hashplant 3 before harvest. Already posted these over in the Bodhi thread but here they are again for the people who only follow my stuff here. Great pheno def gonna run again. Super super greasy way more greasy than GG4 smell not as loud very hashy earthy smell but there’s chem in there too but would like to find a pheno with more nose but the exact same structure and growth. Grows very well and no stretch and nice yield too. Def found this pheno in the test run on these but I want the Chem dom pheno but will run this for a while till I hunt the HP3 beans again. Great cross by Bodhi will look for a male in these too
> 
> View attachment 4108923 View attachment 4108924 View attachment 4108926


Fuck yeah buddy, now that's some bud porn! The King never left


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 21, 2018)

akhiymjames said:


> Platinum Delights(Platinum GSC x Blue Power) this is my baby love her so much yield is low but she’s all quality. Can’t get enough of her tho she will get hit with some pollen too see if we can beef her up
> 
> View attachment 4108989 View attachment 4108995 View attachment 4108997


Such a good strain hey! Still got a couple of the first release left, hopefully one day I get to pop them!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 20, 2020)

Been a while since I posted in my thread of what I have going on. Best way to describe it is a lot  not complaining at all love this will all my heart and soul. Here’s a lil bit of what’s going on now

Pheno Hunts:
Black Lime Reserve x Grape Soda Skunk - TRH Seeds
Cherry Pie x Big Island Sativa - TRH Seeds
Hawaiian Trinity x Chemdog Special Reserve - TRH Seeds
LimeVine - meangene
Sundae Sunset - Cannarado
Triangle Mints f1 - Seed Junky
Animal Face - Seed Junky
Sour Bubble
Fruity Pebbles OG f3 - Jaws
Marshmallow OG bx1 - Wyeast

Got a lot of elite cuts too. I’ll list those lil latter but that’s all the seeds I’ve popped and hunting the past couple months. Got a few things in flower as of right now too. I’ll let everybody know more lot of stuff going on

Flowering Plants:
London Pound Cake - Cookie Fam
GMO - Mamiko Seeds
Garanimals - Cannarado 
Sundae Driver - Cannarado


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 22, 2020)

akhiymjames said:


> Been a while since I posted in my thread of what I have going on. Best way to describe it is a lot  not complaining at all love this will all my heart and soul. Here’s a lil bit of what’s going on now
> 
> Pheno Hunts:
> Black Lime Reserve x Grape Soda Skunk - TRH Seeds
> ...


Welcome back brother


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 27, 2020)

Couple phenos of London Pound Cake by Cookie Fam. First few pics are of the keeper smells like gas cleaner and orange candy. 2nd pheno is a orange juice powered sugar type terps not super loud but looks amazing and big chunky yield. Glad I didn’t have to pay $500 for these beans but if I did I would be happy with this find. Taken at 70 days this keeper will be around for a good while.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 27, 2020)

The tricks look colored....


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 27, 2020)

shishkaboy said:


> The tricks look colored....


There is some on there in spots purple trichs


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 29, 2020)

10 week GMO getting the flush. Love her but hoping to grab the Donny Burger from Skunkmasterflex. Much better structure faster finishing time with the qualities of why we love GMO so much. This was just a quick run of her to get back in the groove. London Pound Cake was the first plants harvested. Few more weeks and she is coming down can’t wait to smoke this last run was shitty. Just gonna leave it at that


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 29, 2020)

akhiymjames said:


> Been a while since I posted in my thread of what I have going on. Best way to describe it is a lot  not complaining at all love this will all my heart and soul. Here’s a lil bit of what’s going on now
> 
> Pheno Hunts:
> Black Lime Reserve x Grape Soda Skunk - TRH Seeds
> ...


Got some animal face right now, shit is fire


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 27, 2020)

Had to roll up some of this fire GMO in the way hole from work lol.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 29, 2020)

Locked and loaded for this run. Gonna be a good one can’t wait to see this all stacked out. 16 plants in 2gal cover vegged for about 6-8 weeks from clone. Can’t remember exact time but gonna try something new with vegbloom dirty formula. Only feeding with it in flower and shouldn’t have to feed full stretch as they are in roots original soil. Tried out the aptus line on a few of the plants I just recent harvested and will be using them from now on.

Got 4 plants from seed in here Triangle Mints f1, Animal Face f1 and two fem Sundae Sunsets. They are from Seed Junky and Cannarado along with 6 Garanimals and 6 Sundae Drivers. Damn near an all Cannarado run lol but the Garanimals and Sundae Driver are blacksheepfarm cuts. Have ran both now and this is gonna be the best run of them. Here’s day one of flip with these beautiful gals.

*DAY 1 WEEK 1 FLOWER*


----------



## Joedank (Feb 29, 2020)

akhiymjames said:


> Locked and loaded for this run. Gonna be a good one can’t wait to see this all stacked out. 16 plants in 2gal cover vegged for about 6-8 weeks from clone. Can’t remember exact time but gonna try something new with vegbloom dirty formula. Only feeding with it in flower and shouldn’t have to feed full stretch as they are in roots original soil. Tried out the aptus line on a few of the plants I just recent harvested and will be using them from now on.
> 
> Got 4 plants from seed in here Triangle Mints f1, Animal Face f1 and two fem Sundae Sunsets. They are from Seed Junky and Cannarado along with 6 Garanimals and 6 Sundae Drivers. Damn near an all Cannarado run lol but the Garanimals and Sundae Driver are blacksheepfarm cuts. Have ran both now and this is gonna be the best run of them. Here’s day one of flip with these beautiful gals.
> 
> ...


Like a boss!


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 29, 2020)

akhiymjames said:


> Locked and loaded for this run. Gonna be a good one can’t wait to see this all stacked out. 16 plants in 2gal cover vegged for about 6-8 weeks from clone. Can’t remember exact time but gonna try something new with vegbloom dirty formula. Only feeding with it in flower and shouldn’t have to feed full stretch as they are in roots original soil. Tried out the aptus line on a few of the plants I just recent harvested and will be using them from now on.
> 
> Got 4 plants from seed in here Triangle Mints f1, Animal Face f1 and two fem Sundae Sunsets. They are from Seed Junky and Cannarado along with 6 Garanimals and 6 Sundae Drivers. Damn near an all Cannarado run lol but the Garanimals and Sundae Driver are blacksheepfarm cuts. Have ran both now and this is gonna be the best run of them. Here’s day one of flip with these beautiful gals.
> 
> ...


GEOD DEAMN! You big time bro  

Looking great in there.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 24, 2020)

*WEEK 7 DAY 47 FLOWER*

_Triangle Mints_
*
*

_Animal Face_
**

_Sundae Sunset_
**

_Garanimals_
**

_Sundae Driver_
**


----------



## Joedank (Aug 23, 2020)

U good bro ? @akhiymjames


----------

